# December Testers! Anyone else hoping for BFP for Christmas?



## EmilieBrianne

Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year. 

:bfp:
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...stmas-bfp-now-waiting-baby-august-2015-a.html
· Greats
· Tankel
· Wannabemum23
· Poppiebug
· Ellahopesky
· Loulabear22
· MrsHudson
· JandJPlus1
· Smiley4442
· MrsG09
· Onetubeleft
· Sass827
· Deductivemom
· Hopeful_ttc
· Abydix
· 1Alanta
· LavenderLove
· xPrincessx
· Lirpa11
· Loobs
· Deluna87
· NoRi2014
· Macydarling
· Babyfeva
· Mamabunny2
· Cutieq
· Pinkpokadots
· NurseGinger
· Bubb1es

December 1st
· Stiletto_mom
· Wifey1013
· Hiphophooray

December 2nd
· Peachcheeks

December 3rd
· Ahughes
· Wmelon77

December 4th 
· Bundle4me
· MJsBabyShaw

December 5th
· Mytimewillcum
· Mommasboys2
· Crazycatlady5

December 6th
· Loeylo
· Gillian.s
· Aw1990

December 7th
· BABTTC123

December 9th
· Aidensmommy1
· Baby.Love12
· YikesBaby
· AugustBride6

December 10th
· OliveLuv
· Patientlyw8n


December 12th
· LouOscar01

December 13th
· Ttcjune2011
· Waterbaby33
· Xprincessx

December 14th
· Eclaire

December 15th
· Mummymelsy
· Bondgirl1

December 16th
· Annaroy
· Lilllian

December 17th
· Ckelly79
· Maltesemom

December 18th
· TeenyWeeny


December 20th
· Tink1o5
· Blondie_x
· 55comet555
· Mangos

December 21st
· 1nceUponATime
· Lashadi2shi
· Crystlmcd
· Lanfear333
· MissDoc

December 22nd
· SweetPea3200
· Dove830

December 23rd
· Jenafyr4
· Gypsymama
· Zoeyc04
· SpicyOrange

December 24th
· Dojenstein
· Hope4Kris

December 25th
· Orglethorp
· Drjo718
· Nmpjcp2015
· Krissy85
· Dreamer2015
· Tag74
· EmilieBrianne
· Godskid
· Peanutt

December 27th
·HopeforKris

December 28th
· Jessilou

December 29th
· Bubb1es 

December 30th
· Rscha

December 31st
· MichelleBelle
· Littleone1993
· Aidensmoomy1 
· AmbiguousHope

TBA
· SilasLove
· Mamawolf
· Movinmama
· Nela
· Sppmom
· Adge
· Seritamarie

January's Link
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anyone-hoping-new-years-bfp.html#post34484089
Another January link.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...tarting-new-year-lucky-bfps.html#post34502911


----------



## smiley4442

Put me down for December 7:thumbup:


----------



## loeylo

Around the 6th(depending on cycle length, gratin up for ovulation just now but I am still regulating after an ectopic)


----------



## deductivemom

Add me too, please. I am only 11dpo now and still probably a while until AF starts (because I am taking progesterone), but with BFNs today I am pretty sure to be out this cycle. I'll be sure to update if my status changes, of course :) 

On the current schedule, expecting O around the end of the first week in December, probably testing around the week before Christmas. This will be cycle #9 TTC (2 chemicals so far).


----------



## mytimewillcum

December 5th for me please :D x


----------



## EmilieBrianne

deductivemom said:


> Add me too, please. I am only 11dpo now and still probably a while until AF starts (because I am taking progesterone), but with BFNs today I am pretty sure to be out this cycle. I'll be sure to update if my status changes, of course :)
> 
> On the current schedule, expecting O around the end of the first week in December, probably testing around the week before Christmas. This will be cycle #9 TTC (2 chemicals so far).

I will put you down as TBA


----------



## EmilieBrianne

How is everyone doing today? Welcome everyone who has joined.


----------



## smiley4442

pretty good. This is my first cycle without OPK's or temping. Going to try to just be relaxed and go with the flow. ;) I should be coming up on ovulation in the next week or so.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

smiley4442 said:


> pretty good. This is my first cycle without OPK's or temping. Going to try to just be relaxed and go with the flow. ;) I should be coming up on ovulation in the next week or so.

This is my second cycle of just going with the flow. I can say it is nice.


----------



## mytimewillcum

Thanks for the warm welcome emilliebrianne :hugs:...this is my second month taking clomid.. hoping for a miracle after so many years ttc... I'm charting only using opk's don't want to add anymore pressure ttc is tough enough ... good luck to everyone here and let's get those
:bfp:'s, just in time for Christmas ;) :bunny:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

mytimewillcum said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome emilliebrianne :hugs:...this is my second month taking clomid.. hoping for a miracle after so many years ttc... I'm charting only using opk's don't want to add anymore pressure ttc is tough enough ... good luck to everyone here and let's get those
> :bfp:'s, just in time for Christmas ;) :bunny:

I have been ttc for almost two years now. I have pcos and endometriosis. But since my surgery in April I don't have cysts or any endometriosis at this moment. I don't always ovulate from my left ovary because of damage done from cysts and the removal of them. I have had two chemicals. Last one this past October. I just watch cm and occasionally confirm with opks. I stopped temping and tracking everything else because it stressing me out. I am really wanting a bfp by Christmas or at least new years.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

This is my first month TTC -- period due November 28, but I'm not going to test until Dec 1 (or so I say).

We've been doing a lot of :sex: for the last 10 days. Hopefully I'll get a BFP because this is already stressing me out. 

Nice to meet everyone :dust:

I pray Flo'eisha (that's what I call mine because she has a bad attitude, haha) stays away!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

nmpjcp2015 said:


> This is my first month TTC -- period due November 28, but I'm not going to test until Dec 1 (or so I say).
> 
> We've been doing a lot of :sex: for the last 10 days. Hopefully I'll get a BFP because this is already stressing me out.
> 
> Nice to meet everyone :dust:
> 
> I pray Flo'eisha (that's what I call mine because she has a bad attitude, haha) stays away!

Haha love flo'eisha. Try and not let it stress you out to much. Welcome to the group. Just remember we are here for you if you need to vent or talk.


----------



## mommasboys2

Can you put me down for Dec 5th? Ready to get this month started after not being able to try last month due to the ovary & cyst removal. Fx ladies that we get our Christmas bfps :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay I think I have everyone down.


----------



## mytimewillcum

@emilliebrianne

So glad your surgery cleared things up for you :)..but sorry to hear about your left ovarie... I never ever feel O from my right side?! maybe I should mention that to my doc? I always feel my egg being released from my left side and only this side every month :wacko:
Yes a nice Christmas or new year :bfp: would be amazing....i got my positive opk today, so let the :sex: commence....good luck to everyone

sending lots of :dust: :dust:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20141117_155933.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6









IMG_20141117_141647.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hi All,

AF hasn't started yet, waiting for the Provera to work it's magic. Looks like I might be testing right around Christmas Day! If you could put me down as TBA, that would be great! GL to everyone :dust:


----------



## babyfeva

Hi all, I will be TTC soon after I get my AF this month-hopefully around Nov 27. Hoping to test on Dec 24/25 if my cycle stays on track.


----------



## smiley4442

cd16 today should be ovulating in the next 5 days or so. But since I'm not doing opks or temping thats just a guess compared to what I usually do. I usually see ewcm about 3-5 days before I ovulate and I haven't seen any yet.


----------



## loeylo

I am cd 13 - hopefully 1 day til ovulation as we can't have sex over the next few days! Time will tell!


----------



## deductivemom

Twiddling thumbs over here but thought I'd say hi to the new faces! Still in the TBA zone as I'm waiting for AF to start officially, but still BFN at 15dpo and temp drop near coverline this morning so it should just be a matter of time. I stopped the progesterone a couple days ago when my tests were still negative. AF will probably start tonight or tomorrow. Hoping to O right on time again this month, in which case I'll be testing the week before Christmas. A BFP would certainly be the best Christmas gift!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I don't know when I will be testing my cycle is off. I should know by the end of the month. Welcome to everyone new. I have been super busy today so I am trying to catch up.


----------



## Poppiebug

Please add me for 2nd December. Not sure I'll hold out that long but that's when I probably should wait until. 

Loads of :dust: to everyone. xoxo


----------



## loeylo

Think I might have ovulated yesterday/this morning, I have slight cramping on my LEFT side today and had ewcm yesterday :D 
Really pleased because my ectopic was in my right tube, and I am more likely to have anther ectopic in that tube. Plus, we had sex in my fertile window if I did ovulate earlier.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies. Can I join your Christmas BFP list?! :) December 9th should be my testing day. For those who don't know me from other threads on here, I was diagnosed with a blocked tube and have been on enzymes for it for 8 months and am really, really praying for a holiday miracle. FX cycle #20 is my lucky one...finally! :)

Good luck ladies & :dust: to all of you!


----------



## aidensmommy1

deductivemom said:


> Twiddling thumbs over here but thought I'd say hi to the new faces! Still in the TBA zone as I'm waiting for AF to start officially, but still BFN at 15dpo and temp drop near coverline this morning so it should just be a matter of time. I stopped the progesterone a couple days ago when my tests were still negative. AF will probably start tonight or tomorrow. Hoping to O right on time again this month, in which case I'll be testing the week before Christmas. A BFP would certainly be the best Christmas gift!

I hope that drop happens to jump back up tomorrow for late implantation :). I see your on progesterone. It drives me nuts how pretty that stuff will make ur chart look until the last sec! I'm crossing my fingers for you that it wasn't an AF drop! If not, a bfp the wk before Christmas sounds great!! If I dont get a bfp this cycle, my next shot would be for a new years BFP and that would certainly be more than ok with me :haha:. I'm just hoping for a bfp before dh and I have to resort to IVF! Hoping lots of baby dust showers us all this holiday season!


----------



## mytimewillcum

So 1dpo for me! ... 
come on Christmas :bfp:'s!! x


----------



## Ahughes

AF is suppose to come Dec 3rd, so I will probably be testing on December 5th!


----------



## deductivemom

aidensmommy1 said:


> I hope that drop happens to jump back up tomorrow for late implantation :). I see your on progesterone. It drives me nuts how pretty that stuff will make ur chart look until the last sec! I'm crossing my fingers for you that it wasn't an AF drop! If not, a bfp the wk before Christmas sounds great!! If I dont get a bfp this cycle, my next shot would be for a new years BFP and that would certainly be more than ok with me :haha:. I'm just hoping for a bfp before dh and I have to resort to IVF! Hoping lots of baby dust showers us all this holiday season!

Thanks for the positive vibes, aidensmommy, but unfortunately the temp drop was the sure sign of AF on her way :cry: And sadly the progesterone has made it impossible for me to trust anything I might usually use to guess if it was a successful cycle. I really thought last cycle was the one. Now it's starting to get to the point where I wonder if it won't just happen naturally for us if we're patient (starting cycle #9 now). :shrug:

Oh well, officially on cycle day 1 now, so take me off the TBD list. Really really hoping for that BFP this cycle or next (before my birthday). Hoping this will be a lucky month! November had a few BFPs but not nearly as much baby dust going around as October. Maybe a little holiday spirit will do the eggies good.


----------



## Orglethorp

Sign me up for testing December 25th!

AF just came today and it looks like I'm on 35-day cycles, so the 25th will be CD36.


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Please put me down for December 15th! :hugs:


----------



## LouOscar01

Hello everyone. I'm moving over because I'm still waiting to ovulate so any testing will occur in December!!


----------



## loeylo

Welcome newbies! 

LouOscar - nice to see a familiar name from WTT!


----------



## tankel

Hi all, I'm testing on the 5th. I just found out that I (probably o'd) on Monday (thanks mytime I see you are here too) so I am 2 dpo! Good luck ladies!


----------



## Rscha

@EmilieBrianne

Thank you for starting this thread! Put me down for December 1st please.


----------



## mytimewillcum

tankel said:


> Hi all, I'm testing on the 5th. I just found out that I (probably o'd) on Monday (thanks mytime I see you are here too) so I am 2 dpo! Good luck ladies!

:hi:
here's to our December :bfp:'s tankel!!:flower:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

· Deductivemom when do you want me to put you down for? 
· LouOscar01 I put you down TBA for now till you have a test date.
Hello Everyone how is everyone doing today? Welcome to everyone new. I hope we get our Christmas bfp's. I have been busy this weekend so I am still playing catch up. I still don't know when I will test since I did not ovulate when I thought I was going to.


----------



## greats

AF started today and with a typical 35 day cycle (except this past weird cycle), put me down for Dec. 25!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Greats got you down.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Af due December 9th but I ordered 50 cheapies so I will test around the 7th probably December 9th last year is when I got a bfp so I am excited


----------



## tankel

I got a whole bunch of cheapies too! I feel really good about this cycle.


----------



## Loulabear22

Hi will you pop me down for December 1st please  I'm 5dpo today but my lutheal phase varies between 14/16 days, would rather be In Decembers testing than late late novembers xx


----------



## mamawolf

I would love two pink lines for Christmas! Pretty please Santa?


----------



## smiley4442

ewcm today! Should ovulate within the next 4 or so days. A little nervous since I'm not temping or using opk's but we will see.


:dust:CHRISTMAS BFP'S:dust:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

mamawolf said:


> I would love two pink lines for Christmas! Pretty please Santa?

Do you have a test date you want me to put you down for? I want two pink lines too.


----------



## aidensmommy1

deductivemom said:


> aidensmommy1 said:
> 
> 
> I hope that drop happens to jump back up tomorrow for late implantation :). I see your on progesterone. It drives me nuts how pretty that stuff will make ur chart look until the last sec! I'm crossing my fingers for you that it wasn't an AF drop! If not, a bfp the wk before Christmas sounds great!! If I dont get a bfp this cycle, my next shot would be for a new years BFP and that would certainly be more than ok with me :haha:. I'm just hoping for a bfp before dh and I have to resort to IVF! Hoping lots of baby dust showers us all this holiday season!
> 
> Thanks for the positive vibes, aidensmommy, but unfortunately the temp drop was the sure sign of AF on her way :cry: And sadly the progesterone has made it impossible for me to trust anything I might usually use to guess if it was a successful cycle. I really thought last cycle was the one. Now it's starting to get to the point where I wonder if it won't just happen naturally for us if we're patient (starting cycle #9 now). :shrug:
> 
> Oh well, officially on cycle day 1 now, so take me off the TBD list. Really really hoping for that BFP this cycle or next (before my birthday). Hoping this will be a lucky month! November had a few BFPs but not nearly as much baby dust going around as October. Maybe a little holiday spirit will do the eggies good.Click to expand...

I know that feeling all too well :(. I'm sorry. Just remember, it takes a majority of couples 12 cycles to get pregnant. I have faith for you, I really do. And now that your on progesterone, I bet that'll help. Last cycle I was 100% convinced i was going to be seeing a bfp because I had TWW cramping like NEVER before and I oddly got AF 4 days early, which I originally thought was maybe IB until it got heavier and my doctor called and said my u/s showed a cyst formed on my ovary after O and we're thinking that was the cause for the wacky cycle. Ugh. Its really hard having your hopes let down cycle after cycle. You can push through it hun, I know you can. I always tell myself that the longer I have to wait and the harder I have to work at getting our sticky bean, the more grateful I'll be in the end. Dont get me wrong, id be grateful anyway but I know I will appreciate being blessed with a baby THAT much more just because of the wait, although I really feel 20 cycles is long enough! Heck, 4 cycles is where I think the limit should be!! Lol, if only... O should be within the next 5 days so FX for a better tww! I wish you tons of luck and baby dust for the next cycle! Hopefully 9 will be your lucky number :) fx!
:dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

tankel said:


> I got a whole bunch of cheapies too! I feel really good about this cycle.

Me too! :) what's TTC without cheapies?! Lol :haha:. They're perfect to feed a POAS addiction without breaking our bank accounts! Lol Good luck! I hope all these cheapies reveal all of our BFP's for Christmas! FX!


----------



## greats

Well what I thought was the very start of my AF turned out not to be. Got my bfp tonight so I wish all you ladies the best of luck... December is your month!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

greats said:


> Well what I thought was the very start of my AF turned out not to be. Got my bfp tonight so I wish all you ladies the best of luck... December is your month!!!

Congratulations! I am hoping it is my month.


----------



## LavenderLove

Congrats greats! :)

Starting on CD1 here! I'll probably start testing on December 15th. I hope we all can get our BFP presents for Christmas!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

@ deductive do you want me to put you around the 18th that is exactly one week before Christmas. 

I have updated the list. Let me know if I missed anyone.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I finally ovulated a few days late though. Better late than never where ovulation is concerned. So I can't wait to start testing.


----------



## Ckelly79

Hi can u put me down for 17th hun Plz x


----------



## aidensmommy1

EmilieBrianne said:


> I finally ovulated a few days late though. Better late than never where ovulation is concerned. So I can't wait to start testing.

yay! Good luck!!

I should be O'ing in the next 2-4 days. Definitely in my fertile phase, for sure! :) FX for a good O and lots of bfps!!! :dust:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats greats! Thats awesome! :) H&H 9 months!!!


----------



## Baby.Love12

EmilieBrianne said:


> @ deductive do you want me to pu! you around the 18th that is exactly one week before Christmas.
> 
> I have updated the list. Let me know if I missed anyone.

Can you please put me down for 9th.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

If all goes well with Clomid, my date to POAS would be December 21st!


----------



## gillian.s

I'll be testing on the 6th :)


----------



## ellahopesky

im testing 1st dec! fingers crossed for us all xxx


----------



## Wannabemum23

hello- first month TTC #2 here. I had "peak fertility" yesterday on CB dig and really bad ovulation pain so I assume i am 1dpo now so ill try and hold out for Dec 1st to do HPT!

so put me down for 1st December please :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I think I got everyone down.


----------



## YikesBaby

Put me down for Dec 10. :)

Here's a little about me: We have a 21 month old and were planning to TTC in spring. We were having a bit of a dry spell, if you know what I mean, and then we rekindled the intimacy and DTD twice with no protection. I asked DH if he thought we should grab a Plan B pill and he told me he was ready!! Much to my surprise. I don't think I will ever feel fully ready for #2 so I just went with it. :) We DTD again and... and now it's a few days later and I just had what I think is implantation spotting. Yikes!


----------



## OliveLuv

Hi,

I was on the November testers group and had to take a break from BNB after getting my BFN. 
Now I'm feeling positive about December! I should be ovulating early next week. I will test on December 9th. Please add me! Thanks!


----------



## LavenderLove

Good luck everyone! Let this month be the month! :dance:


----------



## ellahopesky

Feeling pretty down today, convinced I'm out this month! Trying to stay positive because its still very early days but I've got no symptoms whatsoever :( x


----------



## LouOscar01

Still waiting to ovulate and getting fed up now. Cycle day 17 and chart shows no sign of anything at the moment :'(


----------



## Loobs

Hi ladies, could I join? 

The horrible witch got me today, putting me into cycle 8. Will be testing around the 22nd December depending on when I O. X


----------



## onetubeleft

So it has started. I am 1dpo.... DTD yesterday and hoping to do so again today. I've got a good feeling about this one. Anyone else testing around the 5th? X how are you all feeling. After all tis the season! X


----------



## stiletto_mom

Put me down for Dec. 1 please!! =D


----------



## EmilieBrianne

@ Loobs, I am sorry the witch got you. Yes you are more than welcome to join us. I got you down for the 22nd.

@ LouOscar01, I hope ovulation happens for you soon. I ovulated late this cycle which sucked because my timing wasn't great because of that.

@ ellahopesky, Don't lose hope and stay positive, I have been there too. I sometimes feel like I want to just give up. Just know we are here for you!

@ LavenderLove, I really hope it is our month finger crossed.

@ oliveluv, Welcome back and good luck this month.

@ YikesBaby, I hope it was implantation bleeding fingers crossed it was.

@ Stilettomom I got you down.

@ mamawolf and Deductivemom do you guys have test dates yet?

I am trying to catch up properly I am sorry if I missed you. I didn't go back very far. I will try to properly catch up from here on out. I hope everyone get's their BFP's this month.


----------



## Querida87

Hi everyone! I already know some of you lovely ladies, and am pleased to meet the rest. GL all!!

Emilie - thank you for starting this thread. Idk if I'll need to join for my own sake yet, but I'll definitely try to check in every time I check into the other threads I'm subscribed to. 

AFM my temps are so confusing. I thought I was about 9-10dpo today, but some have suggested based on my temps that I'm only 2-3dpo and others say I haven't O'd at all. Plenty of symptoms driving me crazy though. I guess I'll find out soon enough. Maybe if the headaches and dizziness calm down, I can throw myself back into my winter reorganizing and distract myself from obsessing..


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Querida87 said:


> Hi everyone! I already know some of you lovely ladies, and am pleased to meet the rest. GL all!!
> 
> Emilie - thank you for starting this thread. Idk if I'll need to join for my own sake yet, but I'll definitely try to check in every time I check into the other threads I'm subscribed to.
> 
> AFM my temps are so confusing. I thought I was about 9-10dpo today, but some have suggested based on my temps that I'm only 2-3dpo and others say I haven't O'd at all. Plenty of symptoms driving me crazy though. I guess I'll find out soon enough. Maybe if the headaches and dizziness calm down, I can throw myself back into my winter reorganizing and distract myself from obsessing..

I stopped temping because it was stressing me out. Which wasn't good for me. I am much happier now that I stopped. I just rely on cm and the cramps I get when I ovulate. I am happier and not as stressed and I stopped obsessing. I am 3-4 dpo now. I would test at your like you o'd 9-10 days ago and if it is negative test again for if you o'd later.


----------



## annaroy

Hello! 
I am on my second cycle this month. Could you please put me down for 16 December? I'm determined not to test until a week after AF is due. Good luck ladies xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

annaroy said:


> Hello!
> I am on my second cycle this month. Could you please put me down for 16 December? I'm determined not to test until a week after AF is due. Good luck ladies xx

I have you down. Fx'd for a bfp this cycle. I could never wait till a week after af is due.


----------



## Querida87

I just came off the mirena so I've been temping to try and understand my cycles, but I haven't had a period in years, so I'm still trying to figure this out. Not stressing too much about my temps, just keeping up so I can look back, or be stalked by professional tempers. lol


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Hey Ladies! I haven't actually O'd yet but I'd love to join. I think I'm very close so I went ahead and started the BD early. I'm curious when do most of you start your BD and how often. I've read every other day is ideal but I didn't know if every day was too much on the :spermy:. This month I'm armed with my OPK, BBT, and lots and lots of PTs so I hope you don't mind if I have some questions.

:dust: all around for those :bfp:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

AmbiguousHope said:


> Hey Ladies! I haven't actually O'd yet but I'd love to join. I think I'm very close so I went ahead and started the BD early. I'm curious when do most of you start your BD and how often. I've read every other day is ideal but I didn't know if every day was too much on the :spermy:. This month I'm armed with my OPK, BBT, and lots and lots of PTs so I hope you don't mind if I have some questions.
> 
> :dust: all around for those :bfp:

I do at least every other day as soon as af ends until it starts. Sometimes everyday. My doctor said time in between depends on how his sperm is. If he has a lower sperm count at least 24 hours in between BD. Some guys need at least 48 hours to replenish sperm. But the rule of thumb is at least 24 hours especially if you don't know. But don't stress if you do it more often occasionally.
Now for asking questions you can ask as many as you want. That is the reason I started this page for support. I put you down as TBA until you have a date for me to put you down for.


----------



## annaroy

EmilieBrianne said:


> annaroy said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> I am on my second cycle this month. Could you please put me down for 16 December? I'm determined not to test until a week after AF is due. Good luck ladies xx
> 
> I have you down. Fx'd for a bfp this cycle. I could never wait till a week after af is due.Click to expand...

Thank you! Oh gosh, I don't know how many pregnancy tests I've gone through this year.. I'm trying to show a bit of restraint this month (so I say now ha!).


----------



## EmilieBrianne

annaroy said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> annaroy said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> I am on my second cycle this month. Could you please put me down for 16 December? I'm determined not to test until a week after AF is due. Good luck ladies xx
> 
> I have you down. Fx'd for a bfp this cycle. I could never wait till a week after af is due.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you! Oh gosh, I don't know how many pregnancy tests I've gone through this year.. I'm trying to show a bit of restraint this month (so I say now ha!).Click to expand...

I have gone through more pregnancy test in the past 3 months than any other time. I don't have much strength in not testing if I have a test in the house.


----------



## LouOscar01

I am stressing out unbelievably about never being a mother. I know this can have a negative affect on fertility.

How can I stop stressing? Any advice!!?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

LouOscar01 said:


> I am stressing out unbelievably about never being a mother. I know this can have a negative affect on fertility.
> 
> How can I stop stressing? Any advice!!?

It is completely normal to be stressed out about being a mom for the first time. I sometimes feel the same way. I just think I don't want to mess it up. I don't think it would be normal not to stress about it. But just try and keep yourself busy and come and vent can help. Yes stress can have a negative effect on fertility. Just try and eliminate all the stress you can. I know I am no help. I stress about the same things.


----------



## loeylo

4 dpo for me today. Got loads of creamy cm which I have had as a symptom before in all my pregnancies but it is way too early for any real symptoms yet.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi ladies. I'm officially 3dpo. DtD on ovulation and yesterday so lots if fx'd. How are you all? Really positive thoughts ready for Xmas! Xx


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies, coming over from the November thread. 

Here's hoping for a bfp for Christmas!!!

Emilie-Could you put me down for testing on Dec 20th.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Not sure how many dpo i am but yesterday I got a solid smiley face on the clearblue advanced ovulation test which means peak fertility. So we managed to bd last night and the night before and hopefully tonight. Fingers crossed. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good evening, 
I will be testing at some point in December hopefully. It depends on whether my day 21 bloods show ovulation. CD4 at the moment. Xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Hello Everyone I hope you are having a good day. How is everyone doing?

@ loeylo, I still hope it is a good sign.

@ onetubeleft, I am around 3-5 days dpo. I don't feel good today. I think I am starting to get sick. How are you?

@ NoRi2014, Welcome to the December Thread. I have you down for December 20th.

@ Baby.Love12, Fingers crossed for you. 

@ Teeny weeny, I put you down TBA. Just let me know when you have a test date.

Afm. I am pretty sure I ovulated on the 20th. I have watery to creamy cm. I appear to be getting sick now. I am still taking all of my vitamins. I am trying to rest as much as possible.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks Emilie! I hope you feel better!!!


----------



## onetubeleft

Emilie, I remember you from last month. We must have similar cycles. I've felt sick and very bloated today. Will start driving myself crazy If I don't lay off until testing time xxx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

onetubeleft said:


> Emilie, I remember you from last month. We must have similar cycles. I've felt sick and very bloated today. Will start driving myself crazy If I don't lay off until testing time xxx

I drive myself crazy with all the symptom spotting I do. I know I have a lot of pregnancy symptoms with af. Even though I know that I still go straight to I must be pregnant lol. I have the urge to test now. I am like I need to wait. But once this week gets going I will be to busy to think about testing. Well I hope any way.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

AmbiguousHope said:


> Thanks Emilie! I hope you feel better!!!

I am taking some extra vitamin C so I hope that will help. I don't want to be sick over the holidays.


----------



## onetubeleft

I am completely with you. This two week wait is going to kill me this month as we dtd on ovulation and 1dpo xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

onetubeleft said:


> I am completely with you. This two week wait is going to kill me this month as we dtd on ovulation and 1dpo xx

We dtd 5 days before,on ovulation and 2 days after. My bf had to work more than usual this month so we didn't dtd as much as usual. So I jus t hope my timing was okay this month.


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies can I join you? I am not really sure when I will be testing this cycle as this is my first cycle post chemical. I also hope I ovulate later than usual as hubby will be traveling for work during my usual fertile window.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies can I join you? I am not really sure when I will be testing this cycle as this is my first cycle post chemical. I also hope I ovulate later than usual as hubby will be traveling for work during my usual fertile window.
> 
> Good luck everyone.

Yes you can join. I will put you down TBA. Just let me know when you know your test date. I am sorry about your chemical. I had my last chemical in October I was heartbroken.


----------



## Querida87

Emilie - how much vit C do you take? I started taking the max recommended dose of 2000mg as soon as the weather looked like it was gonna stay cold, although that is usual for me this time of year to help me not get sick. If you're not lactose intolerant or congested, I recommend plenty of hot cocoa (safer alternative to herbal teas, less caffeine than regular teas/coffee). Hope you feel better soon. I feel like I could willingly take the worst of every symptom as long as I was preggers and not left wondering.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Querida87 said:


> Emilie - how much vit C do you take? I started taking the max recommended dose of 2000mg as soon as the weather looked like it was gonna stay cold, although that is usual for me this time of year to help me not get sick. If you're not lactose intolerant or congested, I recommend plenty of hot cocoa (safer alternative to herbal teas, less caffeine than regular teas/coffee). Hope you feel better soon. I feel like I could willingly take the worst of every symptom as long as I was preggers and not left wondering.

I take 500mg normally but I am taking 1000mg now. I have been drinking hot cocoa. I just can't have to much because I don't handle caffeine well.


----------



## Tink1o5

Can I join? I'll be testing December 20th. :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Tink1o5 said:


> Can I join? I'll be testing December 20th. :)

Yes you can join. I have you down.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

How is everyone today? I am totally symptom spotting today. My boobs are sore,I am nauseous, I have been having headaches on and off, bding feels different, I am emotional, and my back hurts. I think I ovulated on the 20th but I could have ovulated on the 10th. Because of my pcos I get ewcm a couple of times my cycle. I just dtd every time I get it. But the second time I had the pain I normally get with ovulation. So that is why I am pretty sure I ovulated on the 20th.


----------



## Baby.Love12

Doing well today nothing to report at all. Not sure if I have ovulate yet, I have felt some pain stretched out over a couple days. May call today 1 dpo. Not sure yet. Your symptoms are sounding good emilie! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ahughes

6 DPO today. My boobs feel heavy today, like there is something sitting on my chest. Nipples are still sensitive. Dull cramping in lower abdomen (hoping it isn't pre-AF cramps :shrug: ). Yesterday, my stomach was rumbling a lot. I'm driving myself crazy! Haha.


----------



## tankel

I really don't feel pregnant. No symptoms to speak of. I guess I'll see in a week if af shows.


----------



## Querida87

I originally thought today would be 11dpo, but some experts lok at my temps and say I'm 4-5dpo. My temp has stayed pretty much the same for the past three days, so it's hard to feel confident when it won't rise. The nausea had almost disappeared until last night, now it's back but at least not as bad as it used to be.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hello!! AF finally arrived after the Provera so I think I will be testing on Dec 22nd. Of course, I might have to update that once I can confirm ovulation. Are the Dec 1st testers getting excited?? Anyone test early yet?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

@ Baby.Love12, At this point I don't want to read into anything and get my hopes up more. But it is hard not too lol.

@ Ahughes, Sounds promising. I hope it isn't af cramps too. I am definitely driving myself crazy with symptom spotting.

@ tanker, I know several people who never felt pregnant early on. The only reason they tested was af was late. 

@ Querida87, I agree it does look like you are 4-5 dpo but I am no expert. I am glad your nausea is somewhat better though.

@ SweetPea3200, I will put you down for the 22nd. Just let me know if that date changes.

Afm I am officially sick. I guess I have some sort of stomach flu. I will be staying in bed today resting. So I may not check in as much today.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I took two test this weekend. 7DPO and 9DPO.. both were BFN. I know it was too early, but I couldn't resist.

My "symptoms" have been:

*super smell/gag reflex
horrible, horrible middle and lower back pain
fatigue
moodiness (i'm kinda moody all the time though)
increased appetite
*abdominal pain - pangs and aches, it sort of moves around and changes in intensity
*increase urination - i always have to get up nightly to pee, but now it's been more than once and nothing really comes out for all the urgency i feel
thirst
*pangs in my boobs and heavy feeling but NO SORENESS

The symptoms with a * are the ones I don't have with AF

I'm going to test again on Dec 1 like I'm supposed to. No more early testing. It just makes me sad.


----------



## LouOscar01

I had temp drop today and nipple acheyness but negative OPK. Bummer.


----------



## bundle4me

4th December here :hi:


----------



## onetubeleft

3dpo back ache and very frequent urination.... Strange....


----------



## peachcheeks

Hey Emilie! Will you please add me to December 2nd? Thank you :)


----------



## Blondie_x

Hi ladies! I'm CD1 today, on cycle 5 of ttc. Bought some conceive plus as I heard good things about it, and I guessed it couldn't hurt to try it.

Does anyone have any advice for supplements to increase your lining? I have fairly light periods which only lasts a few days, and I'm worried in case that is preventing pregnancy. 

Emilie please put me down for testing the 20th.


----------



## OliveLuv

Hi ladies,

I have a question about OPKs. This is my first cycle using them and I'm not sure how dark a positive will look? It seems to be progressively getting darker for the last three days. Tonight's was the darkest it's been but still lighter than the control line. I'm not too concerned as we are BD'ing throughout this week but I'd love to know I actually o'd I'm attaching a photo.. It looks a bit darker I person 

Thanks in advance for any input!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## SweetPea3200

Hey! It definitely doesn't look positive to me but it's different for everyone! I would keep testing, I bet it will get darker. I could never get the hang of those so I bought the clear blue ones with the smiley face. It's a bit easier! But expensive.


----------



## orionfox

Blondie_x said:


> Hi ladies! I'm CD1 today, on cycle 5 of ttc. Bought some conceive plus as I heard good things about it, and I guessed it couldn't hurt to try it.
> 
> Does anyone have any advice for supplements to increase your lining? I have fairly light periods which only lasts a few days, and I'm worried in case that is preventing pregnancy.
> 
> Emilie please put me down for testing the 20th.

Thats what i worry about too especially since its been a while of trying. And ever since being of bc i only have af for two days max and not often heavy flow. What i read up about is drinking red raspberry leaf tea and pomegranite juice, prenatals, and vitamin E and B complex all prior to ovulation. I just bought some raspberry leaf tea in icetea form and a berry pomegranite juice and taking my prenatal. Im hoping that will help do the trick for a december bfp. A little back story though: we have been trying for just over a year and this past month was our first ntnp break month. Its just been super hard on us, so we are taking the relaxd aproach. We will continue to ntnp, however we are taking whatever we can to increase our chances without all the stress.


----------



## Wifey1013

:hi: fellow December testers!!!

December 1st for me at 10 dpo. Yes, I'm a poas addict :rofl:


----------



## OliveLuv

SweetPea3200 said:


> Hey! It definitely doesn't look positive to me but it's different for everyone! I would keep testing, I bet it will get darker. I could never get the hang of those so I bought the clear blue ones with the smiley face. It's a bit easier! But expensive.

Thank you, SweetPea. I didn't think it was positive but I'm a bit confused by them! Hopefully it gets darker! 
Is it 24-48 hours after you get a positive that you O?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

@ nmpjfp2015, I try not to test early because I don't like the disappointment when it is negative.

@ LouOscar01, I never get a positive opk it is always negative even when the doctor confirms ovulation.

@bundle4me, I got you down for the 4th.

@ onetubeleft, Today I have had to pee lot. Like it feels like every 5 mins.

@ Peachcheeks, I got you down for the 2nd 

@ Blondie_x, I got you down for the 20th. I wish I had advice for supplements for the lining. I have a thicker lining. Which in turn I have heavy periods.

@ OliveLuv, I agree with SweetPea3200. I would keep testing.

@ Wifey1013, I put you down for the 1st.

@ Orionfox, I am sorry you are having a hard time. I am here for you. I have been trying for almost 2 years. So I know how hard it is. I hope it happens for you really soon.

Afm I am not sure if I did ovulate. This is my first cycle since the chemical and it is messed up. I am pretty regular even though of have pcos and endometriosis. But right now I am having extremely heavy watery cm. Not even a panty liner is enough. It is heavy right before I ovulate but nothing like this. So I am confused.


----------



## LavenderLove

Oliveluv it may depend on the test you're using, but the OPKs that I've used have said O happens 24-48 hours after a positive. :) I'd keep testing to see if it got darker.

Orionfox I haven't heard that about pomegranate juice before, interesting! I may try that this cycle with the red raspberry leaf tea. I noticed with this 2nd cycle of BC it was super light which made me question how much lining I actually built up.

Emilie I'm sorry to hear things are wonky after your chemical! :( I hope the extra CM doesn't affect things this go-around for you.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I caved and tested early. I posted my test. I swear I see something. Here is the link.https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2259041-do-you-think.html


----------



## tankel

oliveluv not positive yet. Keep testing.


----------



## Querida87

Emilie I definitely see it, but I had a blue come out like that just a couple days ago and have had only stark white :bfn: on pink dye with higher sensitivity..

Olive, I can't see anything bc of the brightness of the flash.

AFM pink is hpt blue is opk nausea is back and stomach hurts between stomach and intestines. What do y'all think?
 



Attached Files:







untitled (2).jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 14









untitled.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## deductivemom

Having a very weird cycle here so far. I am on CD7 and so far had a strange period (which turned to spotting unusually early but then the next day, when I thought it would be winding down, I had a fairly large quantity of blood but it was all dark brown), and now for the last few days I've been having breast tenderness and headaches which I usually only have during the TWW. Then nausea this morning, although that isn't so unusual for me.

I really don't think it's because I am pregnant but had bleeding anyway. I took a pregnancy test the day my period started, plus on CD3, and then today I took an OPK (tired of wasting pregnancy tests!) - all negative, OPK normal faint line for CD7. Also, although my temps have been a bit more erratic than usual they haven't been particularly high (my coverline is usually 97.5, and I haven't had any temps above coverline). It would be a pretty major miracle if there was some little eggy clinging on in there after the bleeding I had plus with no sign of increased progesterone. 

Anyone else had a weird cycle like this? Any insight? Should I be worried about a hormonal imbalance? Just not sure what to think. Still hoping for a normal-ish cycle with ovulation in a week or so.


----------



## SweetPea3200

OliveLuv said:


> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! It definitely doesn't look positive to me but it's different for everyone! I would keep testing, I bet it will get darker. I could never get the hang of those so I bought the clear blue ones with the smiley face. It's a bit easier! But expensive.
> 
> Thank you, SweetPea. I didn't think it was positive but I'm a bit confused by them! Hopefully it gets darker!
> Is it 24-48 hours after you get a positive that you O?Click to expand...

I believe it's actually 12-24 hours after but you can catch the egg up to 48 hours after. I usually BD within 12 hours and within 24 if I can!


----------



## SweetPea3200

deductivemom said:


> Having a very weird cycle here so far. I am on CD7 and so far had a strange period (which turned to spotting unusually early but then the next day, when I thought it would be winding down, I had a fairly large quantity of blood but it was all dark brown), and now for the last few days I've been having breast tenderness and headaches which I usually only have during the TWW. Then nausea this morning, although that isn't so unusual for me.
> 
> I really don't think it's because I am pregnant but had bleeding anyway. I took a pregnancy test the day my period started, plus on CD3, and then today I took an OPK (tired of wasting pregnancy tests!) - all negative, OPK normal faint line for CD7. Also, although my temps have been a bit more erratic than usual they haven't been particularly high (my coverline is usually 97.5, and I haven't had any temps above coverline). It would be a pretty major miracle if there was some little eggy clinging on in there after the bleeding I had plus with no sign of increased progesterone.
> 
> Anyone else had a weird cycle like this? Any insight? Should I be worried about a hormonal imbalance? Just not sure what to think. Still hoping for a normal-ish cycle with ovulation in a week or so.

That is just the strangest thing. Mind you, I've had all sorts of weird periods during my TTC, so it could be anything! I really hope you do O this month, but I think you're probably right about no-eggy, definitely would be a crazy miracle though!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Hey can I join you ladies? I was on the November board but my ovulation happened late so now I'm testing on December 4th so long as the :witch: doesn't come before then!

I joined another December testers thread, but this one is the one I was trying to locate before and I couldn't find it! :dohh:

Seeing some familiar faces....hopefully we will get some Christmas BFP's!!

Update on me - I am 5DPO today...had a nice temp increase up to 98.23 this morning! :happydance:

I'm taking progesterone during my luteal phase this cycle, so that's probably why my temps went up...hoping that the progesterone helps me make a thicker lining. This is my first month taking it. Any other ladies here have experience with progesterone? Sorry, I've not had time to read through all of the posts yet!


----------



## deductivemom

MJsBabyShaw said:


> Hey can I join you ladies? I was on the November board but my ovulation happened late so now I'm testing on December 4th so long as the :witch: doesn't come before then!
> 
> I joined another December testers thread, but this one is the one I was trying to locate before and I couldn't find it! :dohh:
> 
> Seeing some familiar faces....hopefully we will get some Christmas BFP's!!
> 
> Update on me - I am 5DPO today...had a nice temp increase up to 98.23 this morning! :happydance:
> 
> I'm taking progesterone during my luteal phase this cycle, so that's probably why my temps went up...hoping that the progesterone helps me make a thicker lining. This is my first month taking it. Any other ladies here have experience with progesterone? Sorry, I've not had time to read through all of the posts yet!

BabyShaw, welcome! I started progesterone for luteal phase support two cycles ago, so I don't have two much experience yet, but I have a couple of take-aways for far. First, at least for me, symptoms on the progesterone are very confusing and I definitely need to ignore them during the TWW! On the progesterone, I had a lot more cramps than I normally do and I have been convinced that it was implantation when later evidence suggests it definitely wasn't. So far, I haven't had a conception cycle on the progesterone so I will be very interested to find out if the symptoms are any different when I am pregnant than when I am not. 

Also, I don't know what your doctor told you, but the progesterone was able to delay AF for me. I had to decide when to stop taking it based on negative tests (the first months, I went in for a blood test), and then AF still took several after that to start. The first cycle, it seemed like my body was fighting the progesterone and trying to start AF on time, but this last month I didn't notice anything like that (but I did stop the progesterone earlier this month). The first month I also had higher temps (two days I actually had my highest BBT ever), but then last cycle I just had normal or even slightly low temps (but weather changes may be to blame). 

I have been taking suppositories, not oral supplements. For me, I have only had any vaginal irritation from them after a week or more of taking them. The first month, I had a lot of soreness and irritation for the last few days before I stopped. This month, it was more mild but still unpleasant toward the end. 

Overall, it seems that my body was more used to the supplements last month compared to the first month. Hopefully this coming cycle I will have even fewer symptoms. I would be cautious about overinterpreting temps and cramps, though, since those were definitely off for me just due to the progesterone. Oh, and I had read that some people ovulate at different times due to the supplements throwing off your cycle. I didn't find that to be the case - O happened right on time last month after stopping the progesterone. 

FX for you! I would be interested to hear what other ladies have experienced while taking progesterone too.


----------



## LouOscar01

My closest colleague at work told me she was pregnant today. very happy for her but so desperate to join her on maternity leave. When will it be my turn?! Still no sign of ovulation.


----------



## LouOscar01

Any good idea for kickstarting ovulation? Any foods I can eat?!?! Help me!


----------



## deductivemom

LouOscar01 said:


> My closest colleague at work told me she was pregnant today. very happy for her but so desperate to join her on maternity leave. When will it be my turn?! Still no sign of ovulation.

I hear you! Luckily no one in my office seems to be announcing a pregnancy at the moment, but I am now at the beginning of TTC cycle #9 and I'm starting to worry that natural conception may not be in our future :cry: I know there's still time, but each month I think there's a little more reason to be concerned. 

Here's hoping December is a month of miracles for us, ladies!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

LouOscar01 said:


> My closest colleague at work told me she was pregnant today. very happy for her but so desperate to join her on maternity leave. When will it be my turn?! Still no sign of ovulation.

This happened to me last month. My coworker who sits next to me announced she is pregnant with her 4th child. So unfair!! I cried in the bathroom at work, I was so distraught. I was also in the TWW at that time so I was extra emotional. It sucks that I have to watch her baby grow for the next 6 months while I get bfn after bfn.


----------



## OliveLuv

Thank you to everyone who answered. I'm posting another one I think it's positive? It still looks a tiny bit lighter than the control. My question is We have BD'd the past 2 days, should we BD tonight or tomorrow to catch my o? If it's positive right now how long do I have? Will probably just bd tonight and tomorrow but I'm curious how it works with OPKs 

Emilie - I think I a line!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Olive - that still looks like a negative to me, but you are really close!!. When it's positive it should be exactly the same as the control. You might surge overnight, so I would just keep BD-ing...or BD tomorrow morning if DH is worn out. Good luck!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

EmilieBrianne said:


> I caved and tested early. I posted my test. I swear I see something. Here is the link.https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2259041-do-you-think.html

Emilie - I see a line, but I don't trust blue dye tests. Pick up a FRER and test tomorrow! Good luck!!


----------



## Querida87

Well, whatever cycle day I am I just noticed some spotting. It's brown and only there when I wipe, and I didn't have anything like it recently. I think I might be about to see the witch, as I originally guessed I would see her by Thurs. Since my temp went up today, I really don't see how it could be ib.. Whatever, Right now I'd be happy for either a bfp OR af as I would then be able to chart with confidence.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Querida87 said:


> Well, whatever cycle day I am I just noticed some spotting. It's brown and only there when I wipe, and I didn't have anything like it recently. I think I might be about to see the witch, as I originally guessed I would see her by Thurs. Since my temp went up today, I really don't see how it could be ib.. Whatever, Right now I'd be happy for either a bfp OR af as I would then be able to chart with confidence.

It could still be IB. I had IB on 7DPO with my one and only pregnancy and I did NOT have any dip in temperature back then. If anything, a rise in temp with a spot of bleeding sounds encouraging. Generally if you are pregnant your temps will rise a bit since you are pumping out more progesterone.


----------



## orionfox

SweetPea3200 said:


> OliveLuv said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SweetPea3200 said:
> 
> 
> Hey! It definitely doesn't look positive to me but it's different for everyone! I would keep testing, I bet it will get darker. I could never get the hang of those so I bought the clear blue ones with the smiley face. It's a bit easier! But expensive.
> 
> Thank you, SweetPea. I didn't think it was positive but I'm a bit confused by them! Hopefully it gets darker!
> Is it 24-48 hours after you get a positive that you O?Click to expand...
> 
> I believe it's actually 12-24 hours after but you can catch the egg up to 48 hours after. I usually BD within 12 hours and within 24 if I can!Click to expand...

Its actually the reverse lol. The egg only lasts 12-24hrs which is why its such a very small window. An opk only detects when ovulation is about to happen within the next 48hrs. If the egg lasted 48hrs bding on the positive opks wouldnt be such a huge thing. Google it lol :)


----------



## LavenderLove

Emilie I think I see a little line! I agree with picking up an FRER since blue dye is a little iffy.

Olive it still looks negative, but better! Hard for me to say whether BD today or tomorrow would be ideal. I'm leaning on tomorrow since you DTD 2 days ago, but go with your gut! :thumbup:


----------



## orionfox

OliveLuv said:


> Thank you to everyone who answered. I'm posting another one I think it's positive? It still looks a tiny bit lighter than the control. My question is We have BD'd the past 2 days, should we BD tonight or tomorrow to catch my o? If it's positive right now how long do I have? Will probably just bd tonight and tomorrow but I'm curious how it works with OPKs
> 
> Emilie - I think I a line!

Yes i would def bd tonight as some miss the surge overnight and miss it if they dont test in the morning etc. Its almost positive. Its why i do the digis when i used them. As long as the lines are almost the same you are good to start bding.


----------



## SweetPea3200

LouOscar01 said:


> Any good idea for kickstarting ovulation? Any foods I can eat?!?! Help me!

I honestly have never had much success with this. I have tried drinking grapefruit juice and I did O the next day but it could have been a fluke!


----------



## Querida87

I mix the hot teas and juices into a personal blend that's healthy and yummy at home and keep a big jug in the fridge that's off limits to everyone else. lol


----------



## Wmelon77

I'll start testing on Dec. 3-4. I just started my TWW and I'm super excited. We've been trying since Aug. 2012 off and on. It's been rough, we already have 2 (1 I gave birth to) but I'm ready to be a mommy again! I've been looking for lots of support because of the Dec testing. I will be testing alone in case of a BFP to surprise my papi.


----------



## lashadi2shi

Dec 21


----------



## OliveLuv

Thanks for all the input! 
DH fell asleep early. I thought about waking him up to BD but I figured since we BD'd the past 3 nights and the OPK is only almost positive I would let him sleep and jump his bones again tomorrow ;)

Lou - I don't know any foods to kickstart ovulation but my naturopath told me to stay away from sugar. It can really affect ovulation. 

SweetPea and Orion thanks for the info! If it's 48 hours after the +OPK that will mean I O three days later than I expected to. 

Strange we (I) spent so many years worrying about getting pregnant and then it turns out to be pretty hard to do so :wacko:


----------



## crazycatlady5

Bfp for Christmas would be the best! I'm waiting till dec 5-6 to test, just starting my tww. Anyone else testing around then? Last month I wasted too much money on tests so going to try and hold off a bit longer this time. Hope I feel some symptoms in a few days....


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Olive - you can ovulate as early as 12 hours after a positive OPK...it's not always 48 hours. Last cycle I got my +OPK in the morning and the next morning I had a temp increase, so I must have ovulated the same day that I got my +OPK

Cat lady - I am testing around the same as you...dec 4th...though I might break down and test on the 3rd. I'll be 13DPO on the 3rd. When I got my BFP earlier this year I tested on 9 DPO and got a BFN and then tested 12DPO and got my BFP.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Deductivemom - thanks so much for the info on progesterone!! I take oral caps 200mg. I've read that the suppositories are better for thickening the lining. Is that what your doctor said too? Are you going to switch to oral when you get pregnant? 

So far I just get drowsy after I take my pill at night...next morning I'm fine. I had a great temp increase this morning (6DPO) but I had that last cycle too and I wasn't on P. Last month, sore boobs and I was super emotional in the TWW. This month no sore boobs and I am fine, emotionally.


----------



## crystlmcd

Please put me down for December 21st.


----------



## aw1990

Im 14dpo on the 6th Dec, I doubt ill last till then to test though lol x


----------



## smiley4442

So even though I decided not to OPK or temp this month I'm pretty sure today is 1 DPO. I had some ovulation cramping last night with extremely watery cm and today is sticky which is what I usually get after O. So we will see. If thats the case AF should be here December 7.


----------



## LouOscar01

Emilie have you done a FRER yet? 

Finally got my smiley face today!! Yippee so I'm off to BD! Hoping my temps confirm it soon!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Ok. I had my surge overnight as my OPK was almost positive before bed and pretty light this afternoon. DH and I have been BDing every night since Saturday. I'm feeling optimistic as I have done everything I can and November has been a lucky month for me for TTC. Hopefully it worked and the LO sticks!!!

I'm worried if it doesn't work this month I might not have the energy to do this next month. Maybe I was only meant to have one rainbow. My SIL is ironically pregnant with the same due date as my latest miscarriage, 5/5/15, and each month I feel like the elephant on my chest is getting heavier and heavier. She is jealous of my husband and his accomplishments so she has turned our entire life into a competition. I feel like she is secretly enjoying our struggles. I feel like if I just gave up and pretended to be happy it would take away her joy but I don't want to let her childishness change our plans for our family. Ahhh sorry. I didn't intend on venting I'm just realizing that I'm struggling more with this than I thought I was.

Anyway, I plan on testing on the 10th if I can wait that long. This month I'm armed with 25 tests and I don't plan on being frugal with them.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

It's okay to vent, Ambiguous!


----------



## LouOscar01

Ambiguous , fingers crossed for you. Having someone due at the same time as your angel baby must be so so so difficult. Xxxx 

AFM I have just inserted a soft cup for the first time!! Feeling a bit nervous about it...really hoping I've plugged it in rather than plugged it out...so far I don't feel any leaking So that's good. Really have no idea how I'm getting it out though!! Second cycle of preseed... Fingers crossed this combination is a winner! 

Has anyone else ever tried softcups/instead cups/ moon cups?


----------



## onetubeleft

So I'm 4po nothing to report just checking in xx


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone :wave: 
I'm just subscribing so I can keep up to date with you all. I'm taking a break from the boards in December but I'll be back in the new year! GL to you all! 

:dust:

Xx


----------



## Eclaire

Lou I did soft cups and conceive plus for the first time last cycle and had a chemical, so I hope it works for you.

Afm, not much to report. CD11 and my temps have been all over the place. I started with some ewcm, so hoping to ovulate in the next week. Since my hubby is traveling for work next week (when I expect ovulation) I booked a flight for dd and I to go and join him for most of his trip. I hope the money I am spending on plane tickets will be worth it if it means a Christmas bfp.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

LouOscar01 said:


> Ambiguous , fingers crossed for you. Having someone due at the same time as your angel baby must be so so so difficult. Xxxx
> 
> AFM I have just inserted a soft cup for the first time!! Feeling a bit nervous about it...really hoping I've plugged it in rather than plugged it out...so far I don't feel any leaking So that's good. Really have no idea how I'm getting it out though!! Second cycle of preseed... Fingers crossed this combination is a winner!
> 
> Has anyone else ever tried softcups/instead cups/ moon cups?

LouOscar01--

I use softcups for AF, to remove it...all you have to do is bear down on the toilet and stick your finger under the rim and pull it out. I love them for AF...I haven't used them to try to conceive, but I am thinking about it!


----------



## LouOscar01

Awww EClaire that's so lovely!! Really hope that it works for you!!!

Bing, have a lovely Christmas and New Year!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thank you MJ and Lou!

Lou, I also used soft cups for AF. I recently switched to the Diva though. They come out quite easily. I recommend doing it on the toilet for ease and comfort. Like 1nce said, just bear down and that will help. Best of luck!!!
:dust:


----------



## Querida87

Wmelon - your papi, huh? Looks like I'm not the only one with a Latin lover on here. lol ;)

AFM after yest brown spotting was followed by this morning's temp dip, I really thought AF was coming, but nothing, nada.. No more spotting, less dizziness, a change in nausea and cravings, an increase in exhaustion.. I am gonna do my best not to poas again (hpt's not opk's) until I get three or more higher temps in a row, or have AF and start charting a new cycle, or if I notice that another week goes by without a period. I'm so tired I'm having trouble even working up the disappointment I feel over today's changes into something I can accurately express.. Blahh.. Ugh.. Zzzzz


----------



## Baby.Love12

Nope not the only one. I have a Latin lover also! Lol. Love him! Querida your signs all sound great!


----------



## MrsHudson

Hi ladies! Can you put me down for Dec 12th?

Good to see you Lavender, Tankel and Mytime :)

Last month, my first real month coming off of BCP was 33 days and so I'm planning on this to be as well. Today I should be O and DH and I have been very good at DTD. I am having some O pain and sore boobs today so I'm hopeful we have our timing right. I plan to test after AF should show up.

I want my Christmas announcement for the parents!


----------



## OliveLuv

LouOscar01 said:


> Ambiguous , fingers crossed for you. Having someone due at the same time as your angel baby must be so so so difficult. Xxxx
> 
> AFM I have just inserted a soft cup for the first time!! Feeling a bit nervous about it...really hoping I've plugged it in rather than plugged it out...so far I don't feel any leaking So that's good. Really have no idea how I'm getting it out though!! Second cycle of preseed... Fingers crossed this combination is a winner!
> 
> Has anyone else ever tried softcups/instead cups/ moon cups?

I'm using them this cycle as well. I've actually found them pretty easy to get out - I was terrified the first time - just sit on the toilet and hook your finger under the rim and it should come out. Funny, I was thinking the same thing this morning "I hope I trapped all those :spermy: in and not out"


----------



## LavenderLove

Hey MrsH! Glad to have you in the December party. :)

I have to admit I'm curious about the Diva cups. I've known about them for AF for a while but had no idea you could use them TTC until I started reading around here. May have to give it a go in a cycle or two if nothing happens.


----------



## MrsG09

Hi ladies! Can you add me for December 11th, please? That's when AF will be due. May end up testing before then, but that is my goal. I nearly held out last month, so we'll see if I can do so again! :haha:

Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## LouOscar01

Managed to get it out!! Hoping it worked!! Had no leaking and there was just a little bit if clear fluid in it when I removed it ! Nice and easy to remove!! No real temp rise today :( 

Emilie could you put me down for 12Dec? Though I'll probably test 8th!


----------



## bluefish1980

Hey ladies,

AF is due 1st December but this month we didn't get to BD at all so I'm already out.

However, due to long cycles I won't get to POAS until January! Urgh! Feels so far away!

Good luck ladies - I'll be stalking this month.


----------



## SweetPea3200

Long cycles are the worst!! I feel like I've been trying forever but it's actually not as many cycles as I think! Anyways, I'm CD5 today so I will be testing tentatively on Dec 22nd. Might change that when I O though! I'm getting excited to see some POAS results starting Monday. :BFP: s all around! :dust:


----------



## dove830

Ahhh, I finally found this thread, lol...Please put me down for Dec 22...


----------



## onetubeleft

I'm gettin fed up with this wait did a test today 6dpo and nothing I know it's too early, we've done all we can. My husband is a little upset but I've explained Weve got over a week left until I'm due on x


----------



## Querida87

FX everyone! AFM I'm just waiting for SOMETHING to happen one way or another. Hope everyone had a happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Eclaire

What a strange day. Cd12 and impatiently waiting for a positive opk. Found out yesterday that my nephew is expecting a baby boy in April. It was a very unplanned pregnancy, but they seem excited, so I am trying to be happy for them. So on the phone with my mother she starts asking me when I am going to give them another grandchild. I played it cool, trying to act nonchalant, but it really hurt. They don't know we are actively trying and they don't know about my chemical a couple of weeks ago. I don't plan to tell them anything until I have a healthy, sticky bean. It can be so hard to do all of this in silence, but it is better than the alternative of having them involved in my bd'ing. Hope everyone else had better days.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Eclairs, I completely understand. I'm like you but the total opposite. I had a chemical in September but we told both our parents. They know we are trying for our second rainbow. It's nice having my mom know, we are close and she is very helpful. My MIL, on the other hand, means will but she always wants to know everything. Like I said earlier, my SIL is pregnant with the same due date as my chemical. She lives on the other side of the country and my MIL is not so subtley asking how our TTC is going every time I see her. She knows she won't get to see the new grand baby much so she wants us to have one since we are close by. She constantly asks about how I'm feeling on my fertility meds and makes sure I'm staying up on them. It's pretty uncomfortable.


----------



## sppmom

Can I join? Not sure if I will even make it for Dec as my cycle is over 30 days...


----------



## Loulabear22

So I'm a little early! But got my bfp! So I was down for dec1st testing! Xx


----------



## Nela

Good morning ladies,

I know I am a bit late joining but wondering if I can sit with you ladies. Partner and I are trying to conceive as we're done with the 1-year wait post c-section and trying to have one close in age with our little boy. We've been trying but more going with the flow, haven't been calculating anything, or at least trying not to :haha: I am 2-3 days late now but I know maybe I am just overthinking it and delaying it from stress or something so I'm kind of sitting on my hands trying not to run to the store... Just thought it'd be nice to join you ladies on your quest for a Christmas baby. I found out I was pregnant with Nathan on Christmas Eve in 2012. I hope it happens for you ladies, especially those of you who have been trying for a while. Lots of love to you all! :flower:


----------



## Nela

Loulabear22 said:


> So I'm a little early! But got my bfp! So I was down for dec1st testing! Xx

Congrats!!! :flower:


----------



## LouOscar01

Finally got an OPK 2 days ago, but my chart doesn't show a big rise in temperature. Does this mean I didn't actually ovualte? Got a negative OPK yesterday.


----------



## onetubeleft

Congrats loula! Fx'd we all follow suit!!! X


----------



## AmbiguousHope

LouOscar01 said:


> Finally got an OPK 2 days ago, but my chart doesn't show a big rise in temperature. Does this mean I didn't actually ovualte? Got a negative OPK yesterday.

I was just logging in with the exact same question! We stopped BDing the day after I got my +OPK. Now I'm worried if I haven't O yet or if I did yesterday then I may have missed some great BDing time. I'm on CD17 and I got a +OPK on CD 14 (11/25). I'm so worried.:wacko:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats Loula! I read your message this morning but I thought you meant +OPK until I saw other's posts. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Querida87

Congrats Loula! FX for a sticky bean and a h&h 9 months


----------



## drjo718

Joining in! CD3 today, starting 100 mg clomid. If it works, AF will be due sometime between Dec 21 and 26. Put me down for the 25th for fun! :)


----------



## ellahopesky

so I've been super nauseous all day today, with really bad backache and last few hours my belly has been cramping like crazy! Suddenly got an increase of creamy cm too this eve. Been shattered last couple days. Still testing bfn at 10dpo... hope this isn't af making an early appearance! :(


----------



## ellahopesky

Loulabear22 said:


> So I'm a little early! But got my bfp! So I was down for dec1st testing! Xx

congrats!! x:flower:


----------



## Querida87

My healthy one year old Chihuahua just had a stroke. She didn't make it.


----------



## drjo718

So sorry querida


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Querida87 said:


> My healthy one year old Chihuahua just had a stroke. She didn't make it.

I'm so sorry Querida....that is terrible news. I hope you are doing okay...I've had a lot of crappy things happen this year. I am hoping that next year brings me some happier events...hoping the same for you too :flower:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am sorry I am been absent. I am pretty busy until Sunday with family being in town. I will catch up properly as soon as I get enough time.


----------



## stiletto_mom

Loulabear22 said:


> So I'm a little early! But got my bfp! So I was down for dec1st testing! Xx

Omg Congrats!!

I'm supposed to test on the first too. I'm thinking about doing a "pre-test" tomorrow.


----------



## tankel

I tested early too. Also :bfp:


----------



## drjo718

Congrats tankel!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Hello Everyone, I hope everyone had a good week. Congrats on the bfp's. I think I got everyone down. 

@ MJsBabyShaw, Wmelon77, lashadi2shi, Crazycatlady5, crystlmcd, Aw1990,MrsHudson, MrsG09, LouOscar01, dove830, drjo718, and Ambiguoushope, I got you guys down.

@ LouOscar01, I did frer it was so faint I couldn't pick it up in a picture and couldn't quite tell if it was an evap. I plan on testing again sometime next week. I am glad you got your smiley face. I haven't tried soft cups or anything like that.

@ Ambiguoushopesky, It is okay to vent. We all need every once in a while.

@ Bing28, I hope you have a great Christmas and New year's.

@ Eclaire, I hope you get your Christmas bfp. 

@ Querida87, I hope it is all good signs for you. I am so sorry about your Chihuahua.

@ Bluefish1980, I am sorry you are already out for December.

@ sppmom, Absolutely. I put you TBA just let me know when you have a test date.

@ LoulaBear22 and tankel, Congratulations I am so happy for you guys. Do you want me to put it on the front page yet?

@ Nela, Yes you can. I went ahead and put you down TBA until you have a test date.

@ ellahopesky, I hope the witch stays away.

Afm I haven't tested again but all my symptoms are gone except for the nausea and the cm.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> December 1st
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Rscha
> · Loulabear22
> · Ellahopesky
> · Wannabemum23
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> 
> December 2nd
> · Poppiebug
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · EmilieBrianne
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Tankel
> · Onetubeleft
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · Smiley4442
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Ambiguoushope
> 
> December 11th
> · MrsG09
> 
> December 12th
> · MrsHudson
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 15th
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · LavenderLove
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> 
> December 20th
> · NoRi2014
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> 
> December 22nd
> · Loobs
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 24th
> · BabyFeva
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> 
> TBA
> · Deductivemom
> · Mamawolf
> · Teeny weeny
> · Eclaire
> · Nela
> · Sppmom

Okay is everyone down and on the right date?


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats Tankel!!!! I'm loving these BFP! Hopefully this will be a trend! :dust:


----------



## LavenderLove

Oh wow, congrats to both of you Loulabear and tankel! That's wonderful! <3

Emilie you have me on the right date, thank you! :)


----------



## LouOscar01

Congratulations Loulabelle and Tankel!

I'm not sure if I'm in my TWW or not...got my temp dip, positive OPK and sore boobs, but no real temp rise after. Also I seem to have got my temp dip before my OPK! Really hoping I did ovulate but not confident. :(


----------



## Wmelon77

Wow, all these BFP's have me excited 2 test. I have a new symptom 2day that I normally don't have, even when AF is on the way. My nipples r very tender and that's weird cuz my nipples r pierced (sorry if TMI), and haven't been sensitive since they were first done. Ne who, I have one other symptom which is tricky, I teared up watching a movie that wasn't sad at all (Four Christmases). Hmmmmm..... Maybe I'm over thinking it, but I tested at 9dpo w/ my son because I cried over paper plates and that was just too strange. But I got my BFP so I'm trying 2 hold out until the 3rd.


----------



## ellahopesky

Got my bfp today :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 53 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Eclaire

Three bfps and it isn't even December. Good luck with the pregnancies, hope they all stay sticky for you.

Querida I am sorry about your dog. I lost mine in April. Young or old it is never easy. How are your boys doing with the loss?


----------



## Michellebelle

Hello everyone! Congrats to those who have already gotten BFPs!

I think I'll be joining this thread. AF hasn't shown up for me yet, but all signs point to her being here today or tomorrow. I'm 10 dpo today, had a temp drop and BFN. Also.. The start of cramps. 

I am guessing I will be testing around the 31st. Hoping for a New Years Eve BFP!

Also.. This will be my fist time trying out opks. Anyone have recommendations? I'm thinking cheapies, just cause I am thrifty. Hehe.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

LouOscar01 said:


> Congratulations Loulabelle and Tankel!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm in my TWW or not...got my temp dip, positive OPK and sore boobs, but no real temp rise after. Also I seem to have got my temp dip before my OPK! Really hoping I did ovulate but not confident. :(

I swear you and I are having the exact same issues this month. I've just been Rocky mountains across the board with no real rise. I've been waiting for the rise to take my progesterone but it never happened. So I just took it this morning. I'm not sure if that's bad (it's meant to be taken at night) but I'm scared to wait too long. I also clicked discard on all my temps because FF kept saying I never O'd.


----------



## LouOscar01

Ambiguous, how strange!! Haha!!

Why is it so bloody complicated !! Got over the hurdle of no period, suspected PCOS and no positive OPK...and now no bloody temperature rise! Hoping to prove that wrong with a nice temp rise tomorrow. Really want my crosshairs!!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

My temps have been really rocky so far this cycle, but I think it's because I need to wake up at the same time every day and take it. A couple more days and I can start using OPKs yay!


----------



## Querida87

Eclaire - the younger one burst out crying and ran into their room to hide. The older one couldn't think of anything to say for the first time in his life. We all started crying again last night when it was her normal crating time, and again this morning when it was potty time.. She was my baby girl and now I'm left with nothing but a cat who won't cuddle and an empty dog crate.


----------



## LouOscar01

Querida, I can't imagine it :( my dog is my baby. I feel so awful for you. Xxx


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

LouOscar01 said:


> Congratulations Loulabelle and Tankel!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm in my TWW or not...got my temp dip, positive OPK and sore boobs, but no real temp rise after. Also I seem to have got my temp dip before my OPK! Really hoping I did ovulate but not confident. :(

Your chart looks like you haven't ovulated yet, but that doesn't mean you haven't!! This cycle I got my +OPK on cd17 but didn't get a proper temp rise until cd20 so maybe you just need a day or two more to see it on your chart. You should :sex: tonight!!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

AmbiguousHope said:


> LouOscar01 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Loulabelle and Tankel!
> 
> I'm not sure if I'm in my TWW or not...got my temp dip, positive OPK and sore boobs, but no real temp rise after. Also I seem to have got my temp dip before my OPK! Really hoping I did ovulate but not confident. :(
> 
> I swear you and I are having the exact same issues this month. I've just been Rocky mountains across the board with no real rise. I've been waiting for the rise to take my progesterone but it never happened. So I just took it this morning. I'm not sure if that's bad (it's meant to be taken at night) but I'm scared to wait too long. I also clicked discard on all my temps because FF kept saying I never O'd.Click to expand...

Ambiguous....not to alarm you too much but taking progesterone before you ovulate will make you NOT OVULATE! You have to track your temps and you should technically take your P on the evening after your third day of high temperature readings, that way you know that you have ovulated for sure. I am taking progesterone supplements in my luteal phase in order to build up my lining. Taking progesterone before ovulation is like taking birth control...you won't ovulate. I wanted to let you know that you should stop taking it and only take it after you have confirmed ovulation via temp rise


----------



## smiley4442

Querida87 said:


> My healthy one year old Chihuahua just had a stroke. She didn't make it.

So sorry Querida! We have 4 chihuahua fur babies, and have lost one about 5 years ago. It's so hard. :hugs:



Congratulations Loulabelle, Tankel & Ella! 3 BFP's and it's not even December. :happydance: I hope that's a great sign for us all.


AFM: I'm around 4dpo today. Nothing really to exciting. I'm having lower backache's off and on and some cramping. Glad I have a lot going on in the next week to keep my mind off things. I'm going to test next Monday or Tuesday if AF doesn't show.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks MJ. Yeah my friend is actually taking it for hormonal imbalance and BC. I really hope I didn't just screw things up. I'm regretting taking it anyway because I feel so dizzy I literally just ran into the wall. I'm laying down at the moment trying to get the room to stop spinning. I now know why we are supposed to take it at night. I had a +OPK three days ago and my cm has almost dried up so I hope that's a good sign. I wish this didn't have to be so difficult! Uhg! :cry:


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies! I am back after a 72hr power outage here in NH! It was def insane! I'm just glad the electricity is back on! It was getting too cold and we needed to use the stove of course! Lol. 
Anyway, I believe im 4dpo so only 4-5 more days left until ill prob begin testing with internet cheapies. Still keeping my fingers crossed for a holiday miracle! My temp today makes me nervous that I didn't O and we were unable to BD since DH, DS, & I all had to snuggle in bed together just to stay warm but all signs say I did so FX we had good timed Bding. 

I hope all u ladies had a wonderful thanksgiving and I can't wait to see all the BFPs in here! 
:dust:


----------



## Wmelon77

tankel said:


> I tested early too. Also :bfp:

How many dpo were u when u tested???? CONGRATS!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone will be 9dpo tomorrow. Feeling really bloated, had a lot lot of twinges and cramps on both sides, skin breakout, Also Had a little blood when I wiped this morning at around 6am very strange. Like a pricked finger with a needle. Very very strange.... Really want to test but got bfn at 6 and 7dpo xxx how are you all? X


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

AmbiguousHope said:


> Thanks MJ. Yeah my friend is actually taking it for hormonal imbalance and BC. I really hope I didn't just screw things up. I'm regretting taking it anyway because I feel so dizzy I literally just ran into the wall. I'm laying down at the moment trying to get the room to stop spinning. I now know why we are supposed to take it at night. I had a +OPK three days ago and my cm has almost dried up so I hope that's a good sign. I wish this didn't have to be so difficult! Uhg! :cry:

Yes, it makes me very very sleepy and dizzy after I take it so that's why I take it at night! 

Just because you get a +OPK doesn't necessarily guarantee that you will ovulate...sometimes out bodies gear up to ovulate (LH surge) but then you don't, but later have a second surge and then ovulate. The only way to confirm it is to see a temp rise. Hopefully you'll see your temp rise soon!!!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Hey all.... I'm 9DPO today and my temps aren't looking great...they are still high but not going any higher, although with my one pregnancy in March they didn't rise all that much after my initial ovulation temp rise, so maybe it doesn't matter? I guess all I can do is try my best to be patient...I'm testing Wednesday morning. 

Onetubeleft - not trying to get your hopes up, but I got one tiny drop of blood - it was light pink - when I wiped on 6/7DPO the month I got pregnant in March. I think it was implantation bleeding because I have never gotten that in mid-luteal phase before or since then.


----------



## tankel

Wmelon77 said:


> tankel said:
> 
> 
> I tested early too. Also :bfp:
> 
> How many dpo were u when u tested???? CONGRATS!Click to expand...

Thanks. I was 10 dpo and got a very faint line. The next day, I took a digital and got a pos.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

MJsBabyShaw said:


> Hey all.... I'm 9DPO today and my temps aren't looking great...they are still high but not going any higher, although with my one pregnancy in March they didn't rise all that much after my initial ovulation temp rise, so maybe it doesn't matter? I guess all I can do is try my best to be patient...I'm testing Wednesday morning.
> 
> Onetubeleft - not trying to get your hopes up, but I got one tiny drop of blood - it was light pink - when I wiped on 6/7DPO the month I got pregnant in March. I think it was implantation bleeding because I have never gotten that in mid-luteal phase before or since then.

Thank you so so much for all your advice! I'm sorry but I do have another question. Do you think I should stop taking it until then? In other words, is there still a chance I could O after taking one progesterone? I'm just worried if I am pregnant and I stop taking it I could be doing more harm. I'm skeptical about my BBT chart anyway because I rarely sleep 3 consecutive hours. I fixed my chart back so you can see it. Friday morning is the only temp for this entire cycle that I really feel is accurate. So I've been going on CM and when I noticed it was starting to dry up I took a Progesterone.
I was so optimistic because I thought I had done everything right and now I'm feel like I probably just ruined everything.

AFY: I hope your BBT is telling you the same thing as your previous pregnancy. Sending you find BFP vibes and sticky wishes!!! :dust:


----------



## Sass827

Hey all! Can I join? AF is due December 8 or so. Was thinking of testing sometime the weekend of December 5? Wondering what the opinions are of getting an early result from one of the expensive brands vs the cheapy strips? 

Someone had asked earlier about OPK cheap strips- I've used them the last three months. Got preg the first month (mc at 6 weeks) and hoping to be as lucky again this month. Got a kit of 50 OPK and 20 pregnancy tests for $20 from amazon.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sass827 said:


> Hey all! Can I join? AF is due December 8 or so. Was thinking of testing sometime the weekend of December 5? Wondering what the opinions are of getting an early result from one of the expensive brands vs the cheapy strips?
> 
> Someone had asked earlier about OPK cheap strips- I've used them the last three months. Got preg the first month (mc at 6 weeks) and hoping to be as lucky again this month. Got a kit of 50 OPK and 20 pregnancy tests for $20 from amazon.

I have that same kit and I love it! I've only had to throw one out because it was defective. Not bad for the price!

I know Padbrat! I was in PARL with her! She's awesome! I haven't talked to her in a while though.


----------



## Michellebelle

Thanks Sass! That was me. I think I will order cheapies off of Amazon and see how those go.

Hoping you get your BFP this month!


----------



## NurseGinger

New to the forum, AF due Dec. 5 so i plan on testing that day if AF doesn't arrive :) I did break down and test today (8dpo), i do not know why i would do that but i couldn't help it... BFN, still too early but hoping for a BFP on the 5th! I wont lie, I am bummed but i can't be!! must. stay positive. WE ALL MUST STAY POSITIVE :)


----------



## Sass827

Thanks so much! I'd love to test early too but I read something on my cheapie strips about testing too early giving you a false positive and that scared me out of thinking of using them to test early. So now just thinking of getting an early response one but DH will be gone the two days before I could test anyway and I'm not sure I want the results alone, you know?


----------



## NurseGinger

Totally understand! I would wait it out and not test early! for some reason last month i was able to hold out, i tested once and got a BFN and something told me "dont waste the test again, wait it out... AF is coming" sure enough 3 days later it came. It is so hard to wait, and BFN makes me cringe. I started out very impatient but the more i read forums, the easier it seems to be getting daily. If i get another BFN I will just try again (of course i will be sad tho). The TWW is just horrible! i hate it. I have a clear blue digital (holding out on that bad boy till i get a faint line on a cheaper one). The other is the First Response Early Response (i think thats what it is called). I do not like the way the BFN makes me feel so i dont want others feeling that way at all. hold out! We got this! mustn't cave in!


----------



## Poppiebug

So I caved and tested early yesterday (AF was due about the 3rd). 

I got a super faint :bfp: on FRER at 10DPO, then tested again this morning 11DPO and the line was stronger. Can't believe how lucky we are. Best early Christmas present ever!! 

Sending loads and loads of :dust: to everyone!! :D


----------



## LouOscar01

Congrats poppie. 

I didn't release an egg :( anyone else ever had this. I'm so scared that I'm infertile :(


----------



## bluefish1980

LouOscar - Try not to worry. Most woman have an anovulatory cycle around once a year. Its quite common.


----------



## LouOscar01

I can't be sure I've ever ovulated though :(


----------



## NurseGinger

Poppiebug said:


> So I caved and tested early yesterday (AF was due about the 3rd).
> 
> I got a super faint :bfp: on FRER at 10DPO, then tested again this morning 11DPO and the line was stronger. Can't believe how lucky we are. Best early Christmas present ever!!
> 
> Sending loads and loads of :dust: to everyone!! :D

That is awesome!! congrats!!! happy early Christmas present! All my symptoms have disappeared and AF is due in 6 days... I am feeling like this isnt my month, bummed out but we will keep on :sex: till we get our :bfp:


----------



## Sass827

Super congrats! This really seems like a lucky thread


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

AmbiguousHope said:


> MJsBabyShaw said:
> 
> 
> Hey all.... I'm 9DPO today and my temps aren't looking great...they are still high but not going any higher, although with my one pregnancy in March they didn't rise all that much after my initial ovulation temp rise, so maybe it doesn't matter? I guess all I can do is try my best to be patient...I'm testing Wednesday morning.
> 
> Onetubeleft - not trying to get your hopes up, but I got one tiny drop of blood - it was light pink - when I wiped on 6/7DPO the month I got pregnant in March. I think it was implantation bleeding because I have never gotten that in mid-luteal phase before or since then.
> 
> Thank you so so much for all your advice! I'm sorry but I do have another question. Do you think I should stop taking it until then? In other words, is there still a chance I could O after taking one progesterone? I'm just worried if I am pregnant and I stop taking it I could be doing more harm. I'm skeptical about my BBT chart anyway because I rarely sleep 3 consecutive hours. I fixed my chart back so you can see it. Friday morning is the only temp for this entire cycle that I really feel is accurate. So I've been going on CM and when I noticed it was starting to dry up I took a Progesterone.
> I was so optimistic because I thought I had done everything right and now I'm feel like I probably just ruined everything.
> 
> AFY: I hope your BBT is telling you the same thing as your previous pregnancy. Sending you find BFP vibes and sticky wishes!!! :dust:Click to expand...

Your chart looks like you have ovulated now, so I'd go ahead and continue taking the progesterone (at night)! You mentioned that your friend had the progesterone prescription? My concern is, do you have enough to continue taking the P for two more months if you do get pregnant this cycle? You can't stop taking it after you get a BFP because stopping P can cause a miscarriage. Just wanted to make sure you understood that.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

LouOscar01 said:


> Congrats poppie.
> 
> I didn't release an egg :( anyone else ever had this. I'm so scared that I'm infertile :(

Lou, I had this happen to me before and I usually ovulate, but that cycle I was really stressed out and ended up ovulating on like CD28 which is super late for me. If you have been getting AF, chances are good that you have been ovulating. For me, when I didn't ovulate by CD19, I was so upset and crying and thinking I was infertile, then I had a week vacation so I went and didn't temp. I came back, took my temp and it was up...I'm sure that the relaxing helped my body ovulate. If you don't ovulate in the next two weeks you should make an appointment with your doctor. My coworker didn't ovulate when she came off the Pill and she took clomid and ovulated and got pregnant the first month of trying so it's not the end of the world even if you aren't ovulating on your own.


----------



## LouOscar01

Thanks MJs, I did have a mega stress out the day before my positive OPK. Cried for about 3 hours in the middle of the night because co worker was pregnant and I'll have to see her everyday. So was sleep deprived as well. Maybe that's why I didn't release.


----------



## LouOscar01

Just looked at my temps from before AF and they were much higher. Up to 36.90 rather than 36.16 so I'm hoping I did ovulate last month.


----------



## onetubeleft

So I crumbled and tested. Got a bfn &#128542; will try again tomorrow at 10dpo first thing. Xx how are you all holding out? X


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft said:


> So I crumbled and tested. Got a bfn &#128542; will try again tomorrow at 10dpo first thing. Xx how are you all holding out? X

Hard.... i find myself digging up the old test i used yesterday just to stare at it in hopes a random 2nd line appears. I guess its better than retesting and getting the same results at the moment. ahhhhhh 5 days left ladies!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

LouOscar01 said:


> Just looked at my temps from before AF and they were much higher. Up to 36.90 rather than 36.16 so I'm hoping I did ovulate last month.

You probably did ovulate last month, Lou!! I absolutely HATE when people say "just relax and stop trying so hard" but I think that it might actually help if we are not so stressed out?? I got pregnant the first month we tried and at that time I was not stressed and I waited until my missed period to test...I was patient and relaxed a I got pregnant! It only lasted a week, but I think there's something to the annoying "relax" advice. If I don't get pregnant this cycle or next cycle, I'm going to stop tracking and leave all my baby forums and just go one with life, accepting that we may never have children. Hopefully I will grit a surprise BFP....but at least I won't be miserable and counting the days until I can test, only to be disappointed every single month!


My coworker is pregnant with her FOURTH child and I don't even have ONE. I know how you feel. I'm so jealous.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

onetubeleft said:


> So I crumbled and tested. Got a bfn &#128542; will try again tomorrow at 10dpo first thing. Xx how are you all holding out? X

Too early onetube!! You aren't out! This is why I won't test early this month....I'm just going to keep hope alive and have ONE disappointing day on 13DPO when I test. I have to test because I'm on progesterone. Otherwise I would just wait until AF is late. I just hate testing and seeing BFNs. :nope:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? Just been catching up and wow so many BFP's!! Congratulations!! I hope this thread is lucky! I have been sat waiting patiently in the November thread lol. AF is a few days late, and I am never late!! But I think my body is just playing tricks on me as I did a test this morning and it was negative! Wish AF would show so I can get going with the next cycle! Assuming she turns up soon I'll be testing around Xmas day! Lots of baby dust and good luck to us all xxx


----------



## MrsG09

Thank you for adding me, Emilie! This thread is looking fabulously lucky! I hope I get to join the ranks of December/Christmas BFP's! I'm currently 5DPO and FF changed my AF due date to Dec 12. So maybe I'll try holding out that one more day, but we shall see. I'm at the point where the early BFN's have just gotten too heartbreaking. Just trying hard to distract myself as much as possible in the meantime! Might be time for a TV show marathon on Netflix or something! :haha:

Lots of luck and baby dust to all!! :dust:


----------



## NurseGinger

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies, do you mind if I join? Just been catching up and wow so many BFP's!! Congratulations!! I hope this thread is lucky! I have been sat waiting patiently in the November thread lol. AF is a few days late, and I am never late!! But I think my body is just playing tricks on me as I did a test this morning and it was negative! Wish AF would show so I can get going with the next cycle! Assuming she turns up soon I'll be testing around Xmas day! Lots of baby dust and good luck to us all xxx

I do pray this thread is lucky! Hey, don't get bummed out till AF shows, i say that because ive seen some girls only get a BFP a week after AF! isn't that crazy!?!? i would go INSANE. My AF is suppose to show on the 5th, i tested yesterday at 8dpo but it was a BFN :( i am bummed but i am staying positive till the evil one shows up (hoping she doesn't!)


----------



## LavenderLove

Congrats on the BFP Poppiebug!

I really hope the luck continues for us here. :)


----------



## NurseGinger

MrsG09 said:


> Thank you for adding me, Emilie! This thread is looking fabulously lucky! I hope I get to join the ranks of December/Christmas BFP's! I'm currently 5DPO and FF changed my AF due date to Dec 12. So maybe I'll try holding out that one more day, but we shall see. I'm at the point where the early BFN's have just gotten too heartbreaking. Just trying hard to distract myself as much as possible in the meantime! Might be time for a TV show marathon on Netflix or something! :haha:
> 
> Lots of luck and baby dust to all!! :dust:

I know exactly what you mean with trying to distract myself!!! i am a netflixaholic!! i am in college (all online classes) however i have gotten so ahead of the classes that im pretty much done with both classes, just waiting to take my finals on the 15th... its wonderful im done but when i need a distraction i cant use school.... i mean i guess i could study for finals, but uggggg i find myself switching back to this site LOL. THEN whenever i get my BFP one day, ill be switching back to this site AND baby sites looking at everything to buy. hahaha (not that i dont do that already!)


----------



## macydarling

Hi :wave: Can I join? :flower: I am going to try and wait to test on 12/20 when AF is (roughly) due but I may end up testing sooner depending on when I ovulate. I just started b6 to increase progesterone & lengthen my luteal phase so Im not sure how it will affect my cycle. Would be amazing to get a :bfp: on 12/16-- DHs birthday! FX.


----------



## NurseGinger

macydarling said:


> Hi :wave: Can I join? :flower: I am going to try and wait to test on 12/20 when AF is (roughly) due but I may end up testing sooner depending on when I ovulate. I just started b6 to increase progesterone & lengthen my luteal phase so Im not sure how it will affect my cycle. Would be amazing to get a :bfp: on 12/16-- DHs birthday! FX.

FX for you!! that would be an amazing birthday gift!! Its funny because if i get my BFP this month then my est. delivery would be in august in the middle of our anniversary and my bf birthday, so it would be perfect! but at this point, i pray for a healthy BFP anytime! :D Good luck!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey lavender love. I remember you from last month, how are you getting on? 


Thanks nurse ginger. You and me look like we are pretty similar in cycles. I'll make a deal with you. If you don't test, I wont, must wait until Friday!!! Haha


Mj thanks for the support. Bfn are the worst! really hoping for bfp this month will be my birthday on the 12th aswell. Really excited as I think I am. Just being too impatient xx


How is everyone else? X


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft said:


> Hey lavender love. I remember you from last month, how are you getting on?
> 
> 
> Thanks nurse ginger. You and me look like we are pretty similar in cycles. I'll make a deal with you. If you don't test, I wont, must wait until Friday!!! Haha
> 
> 
> Mj thanks for the support. Bfn are the worst! really hoping for bfp this month will be my birthday on the 12th aswell. Really excited as I think I am. Just being too impatient xx
> 
> 
> How is everyone else? X

DEAL! :yipee:


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies nice to see another bfp in here. I hope the trend continues. I am currently sitting on CD15 and fully expect to see a positive opk either later today or tomorrow. I dropped hubby at the airport this morning for his business trip. I am just happy I get to join him on Tuesday so hopefully we will be together just in time. Fx time away is just what we need for a sticky bean.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2259041-do-you-think-3.html 
Update I still don't know.


----------



## Sass827

Lou- I remember my biggest fear while ttc #1 was that I wasn't ovulating and was infertile. I think its a really common fear. My ob told me to Dtd every other day for two months and it worked! 
I also had a friend go the clomid route and she now has two beautiful daughters.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

EmilieBrianne said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2259041-do-you-think-3.html
> Update I still don't know.

Emilie, I can't tell!! The pic is really dark. Can you see a line on the FRER at home looking at it? I would trust a FRER over a the clear blue. Are you sure about when you ovulated, and therefore positive that AF is late and that you didn't just ovulate late?


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MJsBabyShaw said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2259041-do-you-think-3.html
> Update I still don't know.
> 
> Emilie, I can't tell!! The pic is really dark. Can you see a line on the FRER at home looking at it? I would trust a FRER over a the clear blue. Are you sure about when you ovulated, and therefore positive that AF is late and that you didn't just ovulate late?Click to expand...

My last Af was Oct 9th. I am pretty regular but I also had a chemical in October. There frer was taken in the afternoon and it wasn't a long hold. There is a real faint line on it but hard to tell.


----------



## LavenderLove

Hi onetube! I've been all right. Just watching my OPKs get darker for now. I'm guessing I'll probably get a positive OPK tomorrow or the day after so I'm trying to be hopeful here. How're you doing? I hope you get your BFP this month - you've been through a lot!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> MJsBabyShaw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-tests/2259041-do-you-think-3.html
> Update I still don't know.
> 
> U
> 
> Emilie, I can't tell!! The pic is really dark. Can you see a line on the FRER at home looking at it? I would trust a FRER over a the clear blue. Are you sure about when you ovulated, and therefore positive that AF is late and that you didn't just ovulate late?Click to expand...
> 
> My last Af was Oct 9th. I am pretty regular but I also had a chemical in October. There frer was taken in the afternoon and it wasn't a long hold. There is a real faint line on it but hard to tell.Click to expand...

I have never had a positive on a frer even with a positive blood test with my hcg 156


----------



## Eclaire

Emilie I can see a line on the blue dye test but not on the frer from my tablet. If you see a faint line on the frer in person and it came up within the time limit I would be optimistic that you would see a darker line with fmu tomorrow. Fx you have a clear positive in the morning.


----------



## MrsG09

Good luck, Emilie! Like others, I definitely see the line on the blue dye. Can't see anything on the frer, but I'm also on my phone. And if it wasn't a long hold, I suspect you have a good deal of hope to hang on to! Hugs and fx!


----------



## Michellebelle

Emilie, if I were you I would test in the morning using FMU to be sure! Fx for you.


----------



## Wannabemum23

TESTING 1st DEC!

well ladies I think I ovulated on 21 nov or 22nd nov (solid smiley that morning and really bad ovulation pain which is normal for me).
I would be 9 or 10dpo today and I got the faintest line on my IC (after about 15 mins) and so I bought an early response test (of a brand I have never used but cheaper than FRER) and saw nothing then checked it a couple of hours later and there was a very faint line again (wasn't FMU). So I MIGHT have got my BFP this month.... will test again tomorrow... I feel like it will be my BFP because I have had cramps every day nearly all day since I ovulated, pimples, bloating, twitching in both ovaries especially if I cough I feel pressure in both ovaries. No sore boobs or nipples or excessive hunger like I did with my first bub though... hmmm... back to waiting I guess! 

(Today is CD24 for me and I got a faint BFP on IC and a clear BFP with my first bub using FRER on CD24...)


----------



## MrsHudson

Thanks for the add Emilie! I commented on your thread.

Congrats on the BFP's! Tankel since I know you a bit, that really makes me happy.

AFM I have had this very strange cramping in my right ovary area. I've never felt anything like it before. I'm 4 DPO so I'm hoping it's something good going on in there. I'm pretty positive this cycle so we'll see.


----------



## Rscha

I'm out for December 1st! AF showed up early :(

I have 28/29 day cycles though so move me to December 30th please!


----------



## hiphophooray

Hello! Can I join? I am not sure what dpo I am, 7-10 I believe.. but we'll be testing again probably tomorrow so officially a Dec tester! I would love an early birthday present BFP! Ive beeb having some sharp pains mild af typr cramping and some weird cm so hopefully these are all good signs! Fx for all of us we get our BFPs this month!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am spotting now. I plan on calling my doctor in the morning since I have no clue if I am pregnant or not.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I will update and get caught up tomorrow when I am not as upset


----------



## Wmelon77

Wannabemum23 said:


> TESTING 1st DEC!
> 
> well ladies I think I ovulated on 21 nov or 22nd nov (solid smiley that morning and really bad ovulation pain which is normal for me).
> I would be 9 or 10dpo today and I got the faintest line on my IC (after about 15 mins) and so I bought an early response test (of a brand I have never used but cheaper than FRER) and saw nothing then checked it a couple of hours later and there was a very faint line again (wasn't FMU). So I MIGHT have got my BFP this month.... will test again tomorrow... I feel like it will be my BFP because I have had cramps every day nearly all day since I ovulated, pimples, bloating, twitching in both ovaries especially if I cough I feel pressure in both ovaries. No sore boobs or nipples or excessive hunger like I did with my first bub though... hmmm... back to waiting I guess!
> 
> (Today is CD24 for me and I got a faint BFP on IC and a clear BFP with my first bub using FRER on CD24...)

I am having similar symptoms. I have twitching here and there throughout the day, slight cramps and bloating. In addition to that I've got sore nipples and excessive hunger and thirst. W/ my DS I got my BFP 9dpo w/ the Clearblue digi so no lines to read, and it popped up very quick. I know exactly when I ovulated (using multiple OPK's and O cramping) so I'm trying my best to hold out until the 3-4th 2 test. I have plenty of tests (15 wondfos, 6 FRER, 5 Clearblue advanced digi) which makes it harder to wait but I know nothing will show up at 6dpo. I have a good feeling about this month and this seems to DEF be the lucky post so let's all cross our fingers for our early Christmas gifts!!! ***Baby Dust***


----------



## Rscha

EmilieBrianne said:


> I am spotting now. I plan on calling my doctor in the morning since I have no clue if I am pregnant or not.

Hugs! Keep us updated.


----------



## Wmelon77

I just got in bed with 2 slices of pie, I really wanted it vs real food.... Hope this isn't PMS symptom. :(


----------



## BABTTC123

I am currently 7 dpo, I should be testing o Dec. 3rd at 10 dpo, then Dec. 5th 12 dpo and finally Dec. 7th 14 dpo! Of course that all depends on if I get a bfp or not on any of the earlier days :3


----------



## onetubeleft

I just want to test! Lol my husband has told be though to stop wasting money on testing too early haha xx


----------



## shary

Hi girls, im new to ttc. When do you test? Cos im reading that some people test some days after ovulation. But I was going to wait if Af doesn't come.


----------



## LavenderLove

Haha that's one tall order, onetube! It's so hard NOT to test, really!

I shary! A couple days after O is really too soon. I've seen some ladies get a positive 8 days after, but even that is super early. I personally am trying to hold out until about 12 DPO. Waiting until AF doesn't show is good though as a positive should be more clear, but it all depends on how long you can wait. :thumbup:


----------



## shary

Ahh ok understood! Thx;))


----------



## abydix

Hi guys hope you guys are doing ok. congrats to all those who've gotten their BFP and FX for everyone else waiting to test. my ET is tomorrow so i should be testing on the 16th. hoping for BFP as my Christmas present.


----------



## onetubeleft

I know! Haha I tested and got an evap I think. So I've made a deal with ginger not to test. I suppose it's worth sufferering the wait than spending hours looking at a test hoping a line is going to appear haha! X


----------



## Wmelon77

onetubeleft said:


> I know! Haha I tested and got an evap I think. So I've made a deal with ginger not to test. I suppose it's worth sufferering the wait than spending hours looking at a test hoping a line is going to appear haha! X

Isn't it funny how u investigate each test? Lol, I love seeing if there's a line or not. I think it's pretty phycho somatic for me. If I don't see a line I get slightly disappointed but then chalk it up to testing early. If I get a negative on a digital test, I'm super bummed and rule myself out. I need to exercise patience!


----------



## AugustBride6

Put me down for December 9th, if I don't cave by then :)


----------



## Michellebelle

Now that it's December, I'm officially joining this thread! I'm 12 dpo. Gotten BFN on ICs the last 3 days. AF is officially due tomorrow.

I'm pretty sure I'm out this cycle, but until she actually arrives, I'm holding on to that tiny thread of hope.


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft: ahhhh going to be a long 4 days haha. have you had any other symptoms?? 

Hope all you beautiful ladies are doing great!! its cold here... went from 70 degrees, to 40 degrees the next day, rainy, gloomy. ew.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

I REALLY wanted to test this morning but I didn't! I'm 11 DPO today. I'm not hopeful for this cycle though; I'm trying to wait just two more days and testing on 13DPO....that way if it's BFN, I'm 99% sure that I'm officially out. 

Congrats to the ladies who got their BFPs! I especially love seeing ladies who have been trying for a while get their BFPs...I mean, I'm still happy for those who have been trying for like one month, but it just gives me more hope to see those who have been trying for a long time like me get their two lines.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

NurseGinger said:


> onetubeleft: ahhhh going to be a long 4 days haha. have you had any other symptoms??
> 
> Hope all you beautiful ladies are doing great!! its cold here... went from 70 degrees, to 40 degrees the next day, rainy, gloomy. ew.

Around where do you live? I'm from Cincinnati. We had the same weather.


----------



## Sass827

I forgot how hard the TWW is! This is terrible. I already snuck in a cheapo test this am and I'm only 6/7 dpo. I know better. I just can't help it. Sigh. This will be the longest week. I also remember all of my signs last time around were the exact same as when AF comes, so really impossible to tell. Double sigh.


----------



## NurseGinger

AmbiguousHope said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> onetubeleft: ahhhh going to be a long 4 days haha. have you had any other symptoms??
> 
> Hope all you beautiful ladies are doing great!! its cold here... went from 70 degrees, to 40 degrees the next day, rainy, gloomy. ew.
> 
> Around where do you live? I'm from Cincinnati. We had the same weather.Click to expand...

Not far from you! Im from Shelbyville, KY


----------



## Lanfear333

Jumping over from November. Please add me to the 21st!


----------



## orionfox

Yay for it finally being December :) Good luck ladies let's see lots of bfps for Xmas :)

Afm I may have either O'd last night or will be tonight. Sorry tmi but I had a huge amount of ewcm last night, so dh and I bd'd just to be sure. I thought I O'd a couple days ago as I has a small bit of ewcm and then none, but I guess not lol. Fx that through ntnp we can get a bfp for Xmas.


----------



## NurseGinger

orionfox said:


> Yay for it finally being December :) Good luck ladies let's see lots of bfps for Xmas :)
> 
> Afm I may have either O'd last night or will be tonight. Sorry tmi but I had a huge amount of ewcm last night, so dh and I bd'd just to be sure. I thought I O'd a couple days ago as I has a small bit of ewcm and then none, but I guess not lol. Fx that through ntnp we can get a bfp for Xmas.


Good Luck!! Lets hope you get it!! :)


----------



## orionfox

Thanks :) I feel hopefully but then again the other part of me feels like it's going to be the same as every other month has.


----------



## NurseGinger

orionfox said:


> Thanks :) I feel hopefully but then again the other part of me feels like it's going to be the same as every other month has.

AHHH i totally understand.. only been trying for two months, but i get it.. first month i just knew it wasnt, this month i woke up thinking "oh my gosh i know we did it" then the wait started and i got symptoms but then the symptoms disappeared and now im doubtful, 4 days till AF and im like "ehhh i know we didnt, going to be a BFN". It didnt help when i tested at 8dpo and got a BFN. gross :( I refuse to ever test early again.


----------



## orionfox

NurseGinger said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :) I feel hopefully but then again the other part of me feels like it's going to be the same as every other month has.
> 
> AHHH i totally understand.. only been trying for two months, but i get it.. first month i just knew it wasnt, this month i woke up thinking "oh my gosh i know we did it" then the wait started and i got symptoms but then the symptoms disappeared and now im doubtful, 4 days till AF and im like "ehhh i know we didnt, going to be a BFN". It didnt help when i tested at 8dpo and got a BFN. gross :( I refuse to ever test early again.Click to expand...

Yeah in the first few months of trying I couldn't help but keep testing. There were a couple months I swore I was pregnant but wasn't. Now I just test if I feel the need to. This is our second month of ntnp because we needed a break from all the stress of the opks and actively trying. The only thing I'm doing is monitoring my cm so I make sure we do bd during that time just in case. Gl on trying to get your bfp.


----------



## tankel

Last cycle I was sure I was preggo. But I wasn't even though I had all the symptoms. This cycle, I was sure I wasn't preggo as I had no symptoms (and still don't) but I am.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Well I'm out for Dec 1 -- AF came early :witch:, can you change me to Dec 25, that's when I'll test again. I was so positive, but unfortunately my symptoms were from something else. 

Baby for Christmas? I sure hope so.


----------



## onetubeleft

I know Melon. Men just don't seem to understand. If I didn't have my 14 month old, it would take over my life. Haha! This is only month 1 for me! 


Ginger, this sounds really weird but my feet are warm, I usually have ice cold feet, all the time. With my first my feet were warm. But it could just be a coincidence. What about you? Xx


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

orionfox said:


> Thanks :) I feel hopefully but then again the other part of me feels like it's going to be the same as every other month has.

THIS! orionfox, you took the words right out of my mouth. This is exactly how I feel!! :flower:


----------



## Querida87

Shary - welcome. That's great if you always planned to wait to test. I say do your best to Stick to that. Testing early and getting a bfn that might not necessarily be accurate can stress you out. Repeated bfn's can cause depression when af comes after you've stuggled to disbelieve the tests and hold out hope. GL hun!

Onetube - maybe you could allot some of your normal just-because or unnecessary spending budget to cheap tests, thereby not spending more money than you would normally and still satisfying your poas urges.

BAB - FX for you.

macy - good to see you girl, GL!!

Wmelon - do you normally have cravings like that before af?

hiphophooray - welcome doll! GL

Emilie - aw hun, I'm soo sorry!! I'm sending you a bazillion :hugs: I really thought you had it this go round. Those Equate brand blue dyes do that to me too, which is why the only blue dyes in my house now are a 2-pack cbed weeks estimators. Hoping your sunny personality and optimistic spirit soon conquer your current disappointment.

AFM, my last three days have been higher than norm temps but still no crosshairs. Yest temp was likely inaccurate due to changed sleeping pattern and today's was slightly lower than yest. I'm holding out to temp soon, but mad that my temps seem to have gone up for no reason when I thought AF was almost here and that I would be able to start tracking properly.. Anyone wanna have a go at my chart?


----------



## bluefish1980

Well :witch: arrived bang on time. At least we can start again, couldnt wait for the cycle to be done. It was an epic 39 days long!!!

Won't be testing till January, but should be ovulating on the few days running up to Christmas day! Yay! Lots of chilled out BD as no work pressures!

One tube - where in England are you? I'm also a one-tuber, lost my right tube a couple of years ago.


----------



## KrissyB

Hi Everybody :xmas3: Count me in for testing on Christmas Eve! :xmas12:
I was a bit MIA for November between having no expectations for a last natural cycle, being very busy with work, and having to deal with the loss of my Grandmother....
But onwards and upwards! This is my first cycle working with an RE so I'll be getting tons of monitoring and taking Letrozole (Femara), an HCG trigger, and Progesterone supplements. Here's hoping for lots of Christmas miracles all around :dust:

Unfortunately I'm starting this month off with bronchitis :xmas22:.... so I'll be taking an antibiotic along with letrozole.... but hopefully that means I'll have it fully kicked by the time we have to start BDing!

(LOL I love the xmas smileys :xmas8:)


----------



## peachcheeks

tankel said:


> Last cycle I was sure I was preggo. But I wasn't even though I had all the symptoms. This cycle, I was sure I wasn't preggo as I had no symptoms (and still don't) but I am.

You give me hope. I haven't had a single symptom, which made me think I was out. But maybe not! :)


----------



## drjo718

Welcome back krissy!


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm sorry AF got you nmpjcp and bluefish. :( FX for next cycle!

I finally got some action going on my OPKs. My darkest one was yesterday, and even though it's not darker than the control line I'm going to call that a surge. My question is since the test says you O 24-28 hours after, would today be 1 DPO or would it be tomorrow? I'm not temping since I'm such a horrific sleeper, heh.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

LavenderLove said:


> I'm sorry AF got you nmpjcp and bluefish. :( FX for next cycle!
> 
> I finally got some action going on my OPKs. My darkest one was yesterday, and even though it's not darker than the control line I'm going to call that a surge. My question is since the test says you O 24-28 hours after, would today be 1 DPO or would it be tomorrow? I'm not temping since I'm such a horrific sleeper, heh.

Lavendar - best guess without temping I would say the day you get your surge, say CD13...then CD14 is ovulation day and CD15 would be 1DPO. Or if you happened to ovulate two days after +OPK then CD16 would be 1DPO. Hope that helps! :flower:


----------



## LavenderLove

Thanks MJs! I'll count today as O day then. :) I'm a little surprised as today's CD12! I was expecting it to be CD14.

I got the same results last month so now I've got a better picture about O days. Also means we should start BDing the second AF stops. :haha: I won't complain!


----------



## Querida87

Anyone ever had crazy temps and not gotten ch on FF but still been pregnant??? Just curiosity asking; as many tests as I've taken, next week is my last chance at proving my temps wrong. lol.. I just wish AF would hurry up and get here so I can start trying again with more confidence. We still bd every day-every other day, unless I don't feel good, but that's not really for ttc as much as it's just us. Ideally, I'd like to see temps staying high and a bfp, but I'd take a major temp dip and the start of AF just as happily by now..


----------



## macydarling

Que~ what cycle day are you on now? Seems like you have been in the tww forever! Fx!


----------



## Eclaire

So I got my positive opk last night which is horrible timing. Since dh left yesterday am and I won't see him until tomorrow night it looks like we will miss our best chances this month. My cramping is so strong that I am pretty sure I am ovulating today. Now I will be relying on Saturday nights bd to catch that egg. Why did I have to ovulate one day early this month?


----------



## Michellebelle

Hopefully Saturday night is all you needed, Eclaire!


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft said:


> I know Melon. Men just don't seem to understand. If I didn't have my 14 month old, it would take over my life. Haha! This is only month 1 for me!
> 
> 
> Ginger, this sounds really weird but my feet are warm, I usually have ice cold feet, all the time. With my first my feet were warm. But it could just be a coincidence. What about you? Xx

Im really getting discouraged... Went to the mall today and as i was walking i starting getting pretty crampy like AF is on its way, my bf even said i felt extremely hot (don't know if that's a sign of anything or what usually im cold), also found out my 36C is now a 34D.... so if im not preggo i am definitely gaining weight (i mean i have gained 10 lbs in the last 3 months due to slowing down my workouts because this semester with college was crazy but my bbs have grown way too much in the past month! maybe wanting a BFP so bad its making my bbs show signs like i am lol) I went to the bathroom recently and when i wiped i had a little bit of cm (looked glossy/wet), and cervix high (i think) and soft but that's really it (wet CM when checking cervix also).. I don't know much about judging the CM or cervix and i hear checking cervix or cm isn't a great way because some peoples dont change for awhile when pregnant. ug


----------



## orionfox

LavenderLove said:


> Thanks MJs! I'll count today as O day then. :) I'm a little surprised as today's CD12! I was expecting it to be CD14.
> 
> I got the same results last month so now I've got a better picture about O days. Also means we should start BDing the second AF stops. :haha: I won't complain!

The misconception is that everything on the internet suggests if you have a regular cycle that cd 14 is your ovulation day. I too believed that until it was proven wrong. That is just the average. Ovulation can happen any time. Some people have a longer luteal phase even in a 28 cycle and ovulate before cd 14. And if your body is stressed you can ovulate late making af late. So the best way to know your own average cd for ovulating is using opks which you are. So i wouldnt be surprised if your average o day is cd 12.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Querida87 said:


> Anyone ever had crazy temps and not gotten ch on FF but still been pregnant??? Just curiosity asking; as many tests as I've taken, next week is my last chance at proving my temps wrong. lol.. I just wish AF would hurry up and get here so I can start trying again with more confidence. We still bd every day-every other day, unless I don't feel good, but that's not really for ttc as much as it's just us. Ideally, I'd like to see temps staying high and a bfp, but I'd take a major temp dip and the start of AF just as happily by now..

Querida, are your periods generally pretty regular? Your chart looks like an anovulatory cycle...I have never had anovulatory cycle but I have had ones where I have ovulated later than usual...maybe that is what is happening to you :shrug:


----------



## Wmelon77

Querida.... I normally don't eat sweets at all so I've really gotta be in the mood. But I'm a chef and had 2 make like 25 pies 4 my friends and family this holiday so I'm trying 2 be realistic about it. Maybe I'm pregnant and extra hungry, or maybe it's just good pie. Lol, I'm goin w/ pregnant. Je je je


----------



## LavenderLove

orionfox said:


> The misconception is that everything on the internet suggests if you have a regular cycle that cd 14 is your ovulation day. I too believed that until it was proven wrong. That is just the average. Ovulation can happen any time. Some people have a longer luteal phase even in a 28 cycle and ovulate before cd 14. And if your body is stressed you can ovulate late making af late. So the best way to know your own average cd for ovulating is using opks which you are. So i wouldnt be surprised if your average o day is cd 12.

Yeah, I assumed that I was going to be on the average dot! I'm so thankful for these OPKs since they're really letting me know what my body's doing. :) I guess this will make my testing date on the 15th 14DPO, so I hope I can hold off until then because I know I'll get that POAS urge sooner than that!


----------



## Querida87

Wmelon - strange cravings can be a sign, but around holidays I think everyone craves/over-indulges in holiday favorites that aren't enjoyed except around holidays. FX this is a great sign for you though chica!

MJ - I had regular cycles before mirena and I think my cycles progressed normally and regularly during mirena, despite not bleeding. I had it out on what FF shows as cd14 which was also the day I THOUGHT I ovulated. Some people think I'm around 8-10dpo now, some think I might be around 2dpo and many believe I haven't ovulated and the mirena removal screwed things up right when I was about to ovulate. I was just curious, but these higher temps have me rather hopeful.

Eclaire - I read there is a 24-48hr period after ovulation in which to catch the egg, and that sperm can survive for up to five days. If surviving sperm catch the egg, you'll probably have a girl; but if sperm from post o catches the egg, it will most likely be a boy, as male sperm swim faster but female sperm survive longer. 

Macy - I honestly have no idea. CP CM and temp showed possible O on what I thought was cd14 (along with +opk) but following temps tell me i might not have ovulated. We'll see if my temps continue to stay higher than norm. I just really hope that if they dip i get AF immediately. I kinda HAVE been in the tww forever! First it was tww for mirena removal and 100% proof that my symptoms weren't pregnancy related. Then i thought i ovulated the day mirena was removed so i began an *official* tww only to be told my temps put me half as many dpo and i restarted the count. Then my temps STILL didn't show post-O progression so now... Who the heck knows? I do know that if i Had O'd on mirena removal day, then i should be more than far enough along to either get a bfp or af, yet nothing.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Querida, I'm confused. Isn't mirena a birth control method? Wouldn't it take your body a little while to adjust in order to be able to conceive? Sorry if I'm being dense!!


----------



## orionfox

MJsBabyShaw said:


> Querida, I'm confused. Isn't mirena a birth control method? Wouldn't it take your body a little while to adjust in order to be able to conceive? Sorry if I'm being dense!!

That is very true...just like the pill it can easily take a few cycles for you to be fully fertile again. Usually the first cycle after stopping any kind of hormonal birth control should be ignored as is very very uncomon to be fertile that cycle. For some it can be two cycles before they are regulated, while others it can take up to 5 cycles. But looking at your temps querida, suggests your body may not be fertile yet after having it removed. And remember your body went through hell just to get it removed so it might have delayed af. Fx that af will happen so you can start properly calculating your cycle.


----------



## Querida87

Orion - thanks.

MJ - that is true, but I thought I was a lucky exception. As the mirena doesn't usually stop ovulation, and as my doctor believes I ovulated all the way through the mirena years, AND as my mirena was a whole year expired before removal, I read into my cp cm +opk and temp dip. Now I'm sure I didn't O when I thought I did, but unsure of anything else and desperately hoping af shows soon.


----------



## orionfox

Here is a good link to help you through this crazy first cycle...might shed some light on whats going on. Fx that things can turn normal for you soon. https://www.conceiveeasy.com/get-pregnant/getting-pregnant-after-mirena/


----------



## Loobs

Hi ladies :wave: I've been missing for a couple of weeks because DH and I were moving house. Now that we are a bit more settled I'm looking forward to working on all these Christmas BFPs with you.

CD11 here, starting OPKs :) x


----------



## Wannabemum23

Hey I retested today and got two pink lines! Yay!


----------



## Michellebelle

AF is due today, but my temps were up this morning, so decided to test with an IC. Very much a BFN. Although I'm sure AF will show up soon, I have this small hope that I am pregnant and it's just not showing up on tests yet, but I think it's unlikely at 13 dpo.

Congrats on your BFP wannabe!

Yay Loobs! :)

Querida, I hope you figure out what is going on soon! How frustrating! Xx.


----------



## Querida87

Michelle - hopefully your high temps mean that your hcg is just building slowly. FX for you!

Wannabe - that's so wonderful, congrats! :happydance:

Loobs - glad to have you back! GL hun!

Orion - thanks for the link! I appreciate any insight I can get!


----------



## NurseGinger

Good Morning everyone! How are you ladies doing??


----------



## BABTTC123

Hi ladies! :wave:

Sorry for being so quiet since my first and only post lol 
I have been finding it hard to go through and try to catch up and what is going on with who ×_× 
Soo... Instead, can you ladies share your stories with me so that I can get to know you all?

I am 23 years old. I've been married to my hubby for over a year and ttc for 2 years. I have PCOS and canno ovulate on my own. This is my first round my clomid- started on 11/2/14. Currently 9 dpo, tracker is wrong, and caved in and tested with a bfn today :'( I am going to force myself to hold off until Friday to test again. 
I have the terrible habit of symptom spotting and then getting upset because I know that I am jinxing myself and going to look like an idiot. :/
Anyways.... That's my story! What's yours??


----------



## Blondie_x

Hi everyone, I've not been on this thread for a while, just catching up! Congrats to all the ladies who got their bfp! This is looking to be a lucky month so far!

I'm currently cd9 and I usually ovulate cd14. So I've got around 5 days to go!

I'm wondering if any of you ladies have any advice you can give me on this... I started taking evening primrose oil last week to help with cm. I was taking 500mg. A few days ago I bought higher dose evening primrose capsules, which are 1000mg. Ever since I started taking the higher dose one, I've had mild af type cramps and some brown spotting (especially noticeable after bd'ing). But today, cd9, I have had a lot of ewcm - much more than usual which is great. So I'm thinking I should keep taking it until the day before I ovulate, but I hope this cramping and spotting is not going to affect my ovulation or fertility in any way. What would you do if this was you experiencing this? Also, I have bought conceive plus to use this cycle, so maybe the evening primrose oil for cm isn't really necessary. I don't know.


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies. I am having a rough morning. First tried to pee in a cup so I could see if my lh surge was over and spilled the urine all over myself. Then saw on fb that my niece is now expecting a baby in June. So I now have a niece and nephew each expecting a baby next year. I had a very slight temp rise this am so not sure if I ovulated last night or not. (I really hope not this way I still have a chance when I see hubby tonight in NYC.) Is 35 too old to have my second and final baby?


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Wannabe!

Bab - Good luck with Clomid - I was on it for one cycle a few months ago.... Just as a warning, a lot of girls get a LOT of crazy symptoms on Clomid, so try not to drive yourself nuts symptom spotting lol. 
AFM, I'm TTC #2 :) We got our DD on the first try, but #2 has been MUCH harder. I've had issues with super painful periods, gotten a slew of ultrasounds/bloodwork/and an HSG, was diagnosed with a complex ovarian cyst which they're still not sure if it's a hemorrhagic corpus luteal cyst or endometriosis.... and this month I'm trying Letrozole (Femara) for the first time, with an HCG trigger and progesterone. :wacko: LOL It'll all be worth it to see a :bfp: though

Eclaire - :hugs: 35 is not too old for #2! Once you've had your first baby, your body gets a huge cleanse of a lot of hormones and kind of "resets" the clock. So some of the risks and issues with pregnancy after 35 are decreased if you've already had a pregnancy. LOL Or so the text books say, I'm not far behind you (I'm 32) and this one is WAY harder than when I was 29. FXed for us both :dust:


----------



## ttcjune2011

December 13th


----------



## Eclaire

Blondie I was taking a low dose epo and it did increase my cm. I think you can go back to a lower dose if it stops your side effects. Also I love conceive plus. It is really easy to use and feels pretty natural. I will caution that if you have a fair amount of cm and use conceive plus it can become slightly messy when you add sperm to the mix. I use soft cups to help keep that river from spilling out. Good luck.


----------



## Blondie_x

Eclaire said:


> Blondie I was taking a low dose epo and it did increase my cm. I think you can go back to a lower dose if it stops your side effects. Also I love conceive plus. It is really easy to use and feels pretty natural. I will caution that if you have a fair amount of cm and use conceive plus it can become slightly messy when you add sperm to the mix. I use soft cups to help keep that river from spilling out. Good luck.

"_keep that river from spilling out_" - :haha:

Thanks for your advice Eclaire, I'll go back on to the lower dose and use my conceive plus too. I've still to take todays epo, so I'll start the lower dose again from today.


----------



## BABTTC123

Blondie_x said:


> Hi everyone, I've not been on this thread for a while, just catching up! Congrats to all the ladies who got their bfp! This is looking to be a lucky month so far!
> 
> I'm currently cd9 and I usually ovulate cd14. So I've got around 5 days to go!
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you ladies have any advice you can give me on this... I started taking evening primrose oil last week to help with cm. I was taking 500mg. A few days ago I bought higher dose evening primrose capsules, which are 1000mg. Ever since I started taking the higher dose one, I've had mild af type cramps and some brown spotting (especially noticeable after bd'ing). But today, cd9, I have had a lot of ewcm - much more than usual which is great. So I'm thinking I should keep taking it until the day before I ovulate, but I hope this cramping and spotting is not going to affect my ovulation or fertility in any way. What would you do if this was you experiencing this? Also, I have bought conceive plus to use this cycle, so maybe the evening primrose oil for cm isn't really necessary. I don't know.

I would look up to see if that is a common side effect of primrose.. Isntead of that to help cm you could always try preseed :)
My hubby isn't a fan but it think he is just used to my cm which isnt much lol


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies. I am having a rough morning. First tried to pee in a cup so I could see if my lh surge was over and spilled the urine all over myself. Then saw on fb that my niece is now expecting a baby in June. So I now have a niece and nephew each expecting a baby next year. I had a very slight temp rise this am so not sure if I ovulated last night or not. (I really hope not this way I still have a chance when I see hubby tonight in NYC.) Is 35 too old to have my second and final baby?

Eclaire - I sure hope not because I'm 34, been trying for almost a year now, and I don't have any take home babies....just one miscarriage :nope:


----------



## BABTTC123

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies. I am having a rough morning. First tried to pee in a cup so I could see if my lh surge was over and spilled the urine all over myself. Then saw on fb that my niece is now expecting a baby in June. So I now have a niece and nephew each expecting a baby next year. I had a very slight temp rise this am so not sure if I ovulated last night or not. (I really hope not this way I still have a chance when I see hubby tonight in NYC.) Is 35 too old to have my second and final baby?

Definitely NOT too old to have another! You are still young! :)
And try to be happy for your niece and nephew! They are probably both excited and scared and need the reassurance. <3


----------



## NurseGinger

My story: Im 25 Years old, my 2nd month TTC (a bit sad because im having all AF symptoms the last couple of days and i do not think i made it this month either, i test on friday). Awhile back i was told i MIGHT have endometriosis just from my symptoms but they would have to do a test to confirm it, I have yet done the test (back then i was not wanting kids, i was still trying to get to learn myself and get a stable career, didnt want to bring someone else into that) now im wanting a child extremely bad with the love of my life, yet scared to go see if i have it or anything else. I use to get cysts a lot but they have went away when i started BC, been off BC for a few years and have had no issues just terrible cramps at times. I was told i was healthy and my body can handle a baby so if i wanted to try it all naturally there wouldn't be an issue, however i planned a appt with my doctors to do tests and what not after this cycle if i cannot conceive just to be 100% sure i am okay and im just taking a little bit to conceive and it not being anything else (i read that usually people who are trying with no issues can take up to 3-6 months). I rather do it all the natural way if possible because i hate taking medicines unless i have too. I have had a rough year, lost my father in march very unexpectedly, best friend in may from cancer and just so much. My sister thankfully blessed us all with good news recently that she is pregnant, so i hope to be able to share the same news soon as well. I have met some amazing ladies on here and learned a lot so far :) I learned im a symptom spotter and i need rehab for it (hehe jk), but i have taught myself to just stop sometimes (even tho its still in the back of my head). I also think if i had tons of tests i would be a POAS addict as well. I hate suspense and the unknowing but it will be worth it in the end when i get my BFP one day. i just need to stay positive. I get worried if i talk to people about whats going on with me i will jinx it. (im weird) okay, ill stop talking... i just woke up and had a little bit of coffee, i am ready to talk talk talk! hahahah sorry.


----------



## BABTTC123

KrissyB said:


> Congrats Wannabe!
> 
> Bab - Good luck with Clomid - I was on it for one cycle a few months ago.... Just as a warning, a lot of girls get a LOT of crazy symptoms on Clomid, so try not to drive yourself nuts symptom spotting lol.
> AFM, I'm TTC #2 :) We got our DD on the first try, but #2 has been MUCH harder. I've had issues with super painful periods, gotten a slew of ultrasounds/bloodwork/and an HSG, was diagnosed with a complex ovarian cyst which they're still not sure if it's a hemorrhagic corpus luteal cyst or endometriosis.... and this month I'm trying Letrozole (Femara) for the first time, with an HCG trigger and progesterone. :wacko: LOL It'll all be worth it to see a :bfp: though
> 
> Eclaire - :hugs: 35 is not too old for #2! Once you've had your first baby, your body gets a huge cleanse of a lot of hormones and kind of "resets" the clock. So some of the risks and issues with pregnancy after 35 are decreased if you've already had a pregnancy. LOL Or so the text books say, I'm not far behind you (I'm 32) and this one is WAY harder than when I was 29. FXed for us both :dust:

Oh wow! You sound like you have been keeping busy with this! Hopefully it is just a cyst. They are painful as heck when they repture but they do go away :)
I have heard lots of success stories with Femera but also that the trigger shot can produce false positive hpt's. Idk if this is true because I've never tried it, but it doesn't hurt to be prepared! 
:babydust: Good luck this cycle!!


----------



## NurseGinger

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies. I am having a rough morning. First tried to pee in a cup so I could see if my lh surge was over and spilled the urine all over myself. Then saw on fb that my niece is now expecting a baby in June. So I now have a niece and nephew each expecting a baby next year. I had a very slight temp rise this am so not sure if I ovulated last night or not. (I really hope not this way I still have a chance when I see hubby tonight in NYC.) Is 35 too old to have my second and final baby?

I do not think you are too old! I have seen women on the news at 60 getting pregnant, my mom was 30 something (with a prolapsed uterus) and dad 40 something (with a vasectomy and they cut a little extra to make sure no more), and look at me! LOL they said i should NOT have happened and this was a miracle (both are my biological parents). I believe all things are possible, even if doctors say no. Stay positive :)


----------



## Blondie_x

BABTTC123 said:


> Blondie_x said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I've not been on this thread for a while, just catching up! Congrats to all the ladies who got their bfp! This is looking to be a lucky month so far!
> 
> I'm currently cd9 and I usually ovulate cd14. So I've got around 5 days to go!
> 
> I'm wondering if any of you ladies have any advice you can give me on this... I started taking evening primrose oil last week to help with cm. I was taking 500mg. A few days ago I bought higher dose evening primrose capsules, which are 1000mg. Ever since I started taking the higher dose one, I've had mild af type cramps and some brown spotting (especially noticeable after bd'ing). But today, cd9, I have had a lot of ewcm - much more than usual which is great. So I'm thinking I should keep taking it until the day before I ovulate, but I hope this cramping and spotting is not going to affect my ovulation or fertility in any way. What would you do if this was you experiencing this? Also, I have bought conceive plus to use this cycle, so maybe the evening primrose oil for cm isn't really necessary. I don't know.
> 
> I would look up to see if that is a common side effect of primrose.. Isntead of that to help cm you could always try preseed :)
> My hubby isn't a fan but it think he is just used to my cm which isnt much lolClick to expand...

Thanks BABTTC, I bought some conceive plus to use this cycle, so I'll see how I get on with it. I wasn't sure whether to buy that or preseed, but I ended up going with the conceive plus.


----------



## ttcjune2011

Not sure why it only posted the first line lol. I am due for AF December 13th. This is the first month I have taken clomid 100 and progesterone. I am 25 the hub is 26 and we've been trying for almost 3.5 years. :-\
Good luck to you all and congrats on the BFPs!


----------



## BABTTC123

NurseGinger said:


> My story: Im 25 Years old, my 2nd month TTC (a bit sad because im having all AF symptoms the last couple of days and i do not think i made it this month either, i test on friday). Awhile back i was told i MIGHT have endometriosis just from my symptoms but they would have to do a test to confirm it, I have yet done the test (back then i was not wanting kids, i was still trying to get to learn myself and get a stable career, didnt want to bring someone else into that) now im wanting a child extremely bad with the love of my life, yet scared to go see if i have it or anything else. I use to get cysts a lot but they have went away when i started BC, been off BC for a few years and have had no issues just terrible cramps at times. I was told i was healthy and my body can handle a baby so if i wanted to try it all naturally there wouldn't be an issue, however i planned a appt with my doctors to do tests and what not after this cycle if i cannot conceive just to be 100% sure i am okay and im just taking a little bit to conceive and it not being anything else (i read that usually people who are trying with no issues can take up to 3-6 months). I rather do it all the natural way if possible because i hate taking medicines unless i have too. I have had a rough year, lost my father in march very unexpectedly, best friend in may from cancer and just so much. My sister thankfully blessed us all with good news recently that she is pregnant, so i hope to be able to share the same news soon as well. I have met some amazing ladies on here and learned a lot so far :) I learned im a symptom spotter and i need rehab for it (hehe jk), but i have taught myself to just stop sometimes (even tho its still in the back of my head). I also think if i had tons of tests i would be a POAS addict as well. I hate suspense and the unknowing but it will be worth it in the end when i get my BFP one day. i just need to stay positive. I get worried if i talk to people about whats going on with me i will jinx it. (im weird) okay, ill stop talking... i just woke up and had a little bit of coffee, i am ready to talk talk talk! hahahah sorry.

I am sorry to hear about your losses :( 
I hope that you can figure out what is going on! Even if you do have endometriosis it doesn't mean you can't conceive. My SIL had it and she had surgery to correct it. Since then she has had two amazing children and one ectopic pregnancy that she didn't quite catch in time so she lost her tube.. But that can happen to anyone so I wouldn't read into that part lol 

What cd and dpo are you?


----------



## NurseGinger

BABTTC123 said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> My story: Im 25 Years old, my 2nd month TTC (a bit sad because im having all AF symptoms the last couple of days and i do not think i made it this month either, i test on friday). Awhile back i was told i MIGHT have endometriosis just from my symptoms but they would have to do a test to confirm it, I have yet done the test (back then i was not wanting kids, i was still trying to get to learn myself and get a stable career, didnt want to bring someone else into that) now im wanting a child extremely bad with the love of my life, yet scared to go see if i have it or anything else. I use to get cysts a lot but they have went away when i started BC, been off BC for a few years and have had no issues just terrible cramps at times. I was told i was healthy and my body can handle a baby so if i wanted to try it all naturally there wouldn't be an issue, however i planned a appt with my doctors to do tests and what not after this cycle if i cannot conceive just to be 100% sure i am okay and im just taking a little bit to conceive and it not being anything else (i read that usually people who are trying with no issues can take up to 3-6 months). I rather do it all the natural way if possible because i hate taking medicines unless i have too. I have had a rough year, lost my father in march very unexpectedly, best friend in may from cancer and just so much. My sister thankfully blessed us all with good news recently that she is pregnant, so i hope to be able to share the same news soon as well. I have met some amazing ladies on here and learned a lot so far :) I learned im a symptom spotter and i need rehab for it (hehe jk), but i have taught myself to just stop sometimes (even tho its still in the back of my head). I also think if i had tons of tests i would be a POAS addict as well. I hate suspense and the unknowing but it will be worth it in the end when i get my BFP one day. i just need to stay positive. I get worried if i talk to people about whats going on with me i will jinx it. (im weird) okay, ill stop talking... i just woke up and had a little bit of coffee, i am ready to talk talk talk! hahahah sorry.
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your losses :(
> I hope that you can figure out what is going on! Even if you do have endometriosis it doesn't mean you can't conceive. My SIL had it and she had surgery to correct it. Since then she has had two amazing children and one ectopic pregnancy that she didn't quite catch in time so she lost her tube.. But that can happen to anyone so I wouldn't read into that part lol
> 
> What cd and dpo are you?Click to expand...

I am 11dpo, I tested at 8dpo and it was a BFN (too early i know but the tests were yelling my name from the other room "Pee on meeeee peee onnnn meee") WORSE DECISION. I retest on the 5th (AF is due that day, been having AF symptoms the last couple of days so i have no idea what to think except "this is not my month again" I was so positive, but lately been a downer.


----------



## BABTTC123

Hey I have read that lots of women don't get a positive until a day before AF at the soonest! I have read that other can go a week after AF is due before seeing those two lines :) 
I can relate with being a downer though lol even though it is still a little early for me to get a bfp I just feel like it isn't going to happen. After seeing negative tests for sooo long I can't help but to think it just isn't going to happen :/


----------



## AugustBride6

Blondie....I take 1000 mg 3 times a day from cd5 until ovulation. It can cause uterine contractions. Maybe that's what's going on with you? Have you tried Mucinex instead? 

afm...I am just hanging out at 7dpo with absolutely nothing to report, not even a little cramp, except a crazy chart that makes absolutely no sense. :shrug: Oh well, only time will tell!


----------



## gits87

at Nurse Ginger sorry to hear of whats happening. I will keep my fingers and toes crossed for you. 

I hope all of us get a nice surprise. Even though I am back at feeling sad :(


----------



## AmbiguousHope

BAB, I'm 30 years old and I've been married for just over three years. I had two miscarriages followed by a year of TTC on progesterone. I finally got pregnant with my now 15 month old son. Ideally we would like a #2 to be a year apart. When he turned a year we stopped trying NOT to get pregnant and I became pregnant immediately. It was quite a lovely surprise. Unfortunately I hadn't yet begun my progesterone and we ended up miscarrying that one as well. Now I'm back on my progesterone and this time I'm doing my OPK and BBT. The progesterone adds a level of difficulty because if taken too soon it can prevent ovulation and if taken too late (and I conceive) I could miscarry again. It also give me all the symptoms of pregnancy so it really messes with me mentally. It's well worth it if we are successful though. I'm having an a exceptionally difficult time because my SIL is pregnant with my latest's due date so now that she is 16 weeks, I know I should be as well. Not to mention my MIL wants me pregnant so badly she asks me every time I see her if I'm keeping up on my medicine. Awkward!


----------



## AugustBride6

Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies. I am having a rough morning. First tried to pee in a cup so I could see if my lh surge was over and spilled the urine all over myself. Then saw on fb that my niece is now expecting a baby in June. So I now have a niece and nephew each expecting a baby next year. I had a very slight temp rise this am so not sure if I ovulated last night or not. (I really hope not this way I still have a chance when I see hubby tonight in NYC.) Is 35 too old to have my second and final baby?

Absolutely not! I am 35 also, DH is 39 and we are trying for our 3rd. We have 2 daughters, 17 & 9. We are crazy! :haha:


----------



## NurseGinger

I really hope everyone gets a big BFP this month or at least sometime next year. Some of the ladies have waited too long and i really hope they get it soon. It seems so easy to be so positive in the beginning, then once the BFN happens Im just like "well, okay, cool.......not" My head is just everywhere at the moment. I try to stay positive and say "everything happens for a reason". So im just sitting patiently.


----------



## MrsHudson

Hey ladies! 
All my symptoms have stopped and I've been keeping busy in our new house. I can't believe next week is when I'll be testing already. It's gone by fast! DH seems to be pretty hopeful so well see.


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Hi Everybody :xmas3: Count me in for testing on Christmas Eve! :xmas12:
> I was a bit MIA for November between having no expectations for a last natural cycle, being very busy with work, and having to deal with the loss of my Grandmother....
> But onwards and upwards! This is my first cycle working with an RE so I'll be getting tons of monitoring and taking Letrozole (Femara), an HCG trigger, and Progesterone supplements. Here's hoping for lots of Christmas miracles all around :dust:
> 
> Unfortunately I'm starting this month off with bronchitis :xmas22:.... so I'll be taking an antibiotic along with letrozole.... but hopefully that means I'll have it fully kicked by the time we have to start BDing!
> (LOL I love the xmas smileys :xmas8:)



WB Krissy! I was thinking about you the other day and wondered where you went! I love you new profile pic ;) So sorry to hear about your grandma. I'm just winging it this month with no temping or OPK's. thought I'd try something new. But judging by my cm I'm 7 dpo or approximately. 




AugustBride6 said:


> Blondie....I take 1000 mg 3 times a day from cd5 until ovulation. It can cause uterine contractions. Maybe that's what's going on with you? Have you tried Mucinex instead?
> 
> afm...I am just hanging out at 7dpo with absolutely nothing to report, not even a little cramp, except a crazy chart that makes absolutely no sense. :shrug: Oh well, only time will tell!

I'm about 7 dpo too 



Eclaire said:


> Hi ladies. I am having a rough morning. First tried to pee in a cup so I could see if my lh surge was over and spilled the urine all over myself. Then saw on fb that my niece is now expecting a baby in June. So I now have a niece and nephew each expecting a baby next year. I had a very slight temp rise this am so not sure if I ovulated last night or not. (I really hope not this way I still have a chance when I see hubby tonight in NYC.) Is 35 too old to have my second and final baby?


Eclaire, I was 38 when I found out I was pregnant with my first baby! And I'm 39 trying for our second. So your definitely not to old!


AFM: I'm around 7 dpo give or take a day. I usually get mild cramps in the middle of the 2 week wait. But I'm getting some more intense cramping that also cramps through my back. Almost like a light back labor. It's not super painful just extremely uncomfortable.


----------



## NurseGinger

MrsHudson said:


> Hey ladies!
> All my symptoms have stopped and I've been keeping busy in our new house. I can't believe next week is when I'll be testing already. It's gone by fast! DH seems to be pretty hopeful so well see.

It was funny, i was thinking how i during this TWW i felt was draggin but i see the date and think "its been going fast" and now im 3 days till i test!


----------



## BABTTC123

Augustbride- 
I am sorry to hear of all the moscarriages :( that has to be rough... 
I am glad that your doctor is working with you and giving you progesterone! The symptoms have to be irritating though xD 
That is funny that your MIL is doing that! My mom makes things awkward as well.. I have specifically told her that I HATE family pity and hate when they bring it up! I would much prefer that they act like everything is fine so that I don't have to feel obligates to explain to them why it is hard for me to conceive. To me it is my own personal business and I would rather not share with my family that my hubby and I are dtd numerous times a month to try and conceive xD idk how they can't understand that it is awkward! 
I hope that your second baby makes his/her appearance on a test and u/s soon! Preferably before Christmas!

Nurseginger- I agree!! so many ladies need their bfp to happen NOW! Lets keep positive vibes so that they get them! :)

MrsHudson- Symptoms mean nothing! A lady in another forum had no symptoms other than implantation pain and she just found out at 11 dpo she is pg!
I keep trying to remind myself this too lol


----------



## MrsHudson

NurseGinger said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!
> All my symptoms have stopped and I've been keeping busy in our new house. I can't believe next week is when I'll be testing already. It's gone by fast! DH seems to be pretty hopeful so well see.
> 
> It was funny, i was thinking how i during this TWW i felt was draggin but i see the date and think "its been going fast" and now im 3 days till i test!Click to expand...

That's how it's been for me too lol. Good luck to you! 
It's nice staying busy. After last month I promised myself I wouldn't stress myself out. 

Oh and I forgot to mention Sunday night I had dreams that I tested at 4 DPO and it was a BFP and I kept testing over and over cause I couldn't believe that was even possible. It was strange.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

I had a dream last night that I tested BFP! I haven't test yet....12DPO today and going to wait until 16DPO (Saturday) to test because my acupuncturist told me to keep taking progesterone until then. Grrr....I was so looking forward to testing tomorrow morning! But my acu said that sometimes it will take a day or two after AF is due to get a positive test, so best bet is to keep taking the P. I don't want to test before then because if it's a BFN I will just get really pissed and think "what's the point of continuing on with the progesterone...let's just move on to the next cycle!". That's why I'm waiting until Saturday to test. Longest TWW ever!!!!

I am one of those who needs a BFP now! Been trying for what seems like an eternity. I just want to be a mom already!!


----------



## MrsHudson

I'm waiting until 16 DPO too. I wasted too many tests last month so want to wait until I'm actually late. 

I hope it works for you :)


----------



## NurseGinger

Fx for us all!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Hey everyone I am back and playing catch up so I won't be as proper of a catch up as I would like but I was way behind. I am sorry that the witch came for some of you.

I think I have everyone down now sorry it took so long.

@ wannabemum23,poppiebug, and ellahopesky, Congratulations you guys I am so happy you guys got your bfp. Do you want me to change it on the front page yet?

@ Dreamer2013, Do you have a date you want me to put you down for? I put you down TBA for now though.

@ Querida87, Thanks, I did get over the disappointment because I did ovulate. So I am just changing my test date.

@ NurseGinger, The only times my boobs grow is when I am hormonal. They are bigger for only a couple days with ovulation and Af. The are bigger the whole time I am pregnant. Now I have been told not to trust cervix position. But mine is high with ovulation. Now I only get wet cm right before it turns to ewcm and during pregnancy. 

@Elcaire, you are definitely not to old.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Mj's and Mrs Hudson just before I got my BFP with my son - I dreamed it! I think that HAS to be a good sign! We are on cycle 3 trying to conceive #2 and I have dreamt I have had negative tests so far - true to life lol. I realise that may make me sound a little crazy - but I think ttc does that to you lol. 

Thank you Emilie. AF started yesterday for me, I am usually 25 or 26 day cycles. But the last one was 29 days and the one before that 23 days! Very strange! But I think you can put me down for the 25th (maybe it will be lucky?!) and it's going to be there or there abouts ;o)

Hope everyone else is good? 
Xxx


----------



## MrsHudson

I hope it's a good sign dreamer. We shall see. Not feeling any signs but am very optimistic.


----------



## NurseGinger

I had a dream before TTC that i was pregnant, then a couple days after we did start TTC I dreamed i wiped a little bit of brownish discharge when using the bathroom, then a few days ago i had a dream i got my period. so my dreams are just out of control. I have wet CM and my AF is due in 3 days. I also have a doctor appt. tomorrow morning for a check up (i didnt expect to get in so soon, called today) and she said "its been a little bit since you been, please fast because we might draw labs" i started thinking "what if she gives me the news i am pregnant, what if she says im not, what if?!?!?" as i posted earlier in another thread, i want her to open the door and be like: 
https://i.imgur.com/Xh9Gojc.png

FX FX FX FX


----------



## KrissyB

Thanks Smiley - Last month I would have done a full blown no temping/OPK, but I was trying to time traveling for Thanksgiving with being back for CD3 stuff with the RE. Hope the relaxed approach does it for you, and this is your month :dust:

:xmas13: Nurse - Love the pic


----------



## MrsHudson

Nurse that would be awesome. And then you can waste their test not one you paid for lol.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hey ladies, I know some of you from the November thread. Congrats to all of the BFP's so far! I haven't gotten a chance to catch up all the way but I will try to. :) 

Afm, I'm on 4 DPO, I've been crampy and gassy since 2 DPO and when I check my cervix it is still slightly open but it feels like it's getting longer. It's strange but hopefully a good sign. I will be testing for the first time with a non dollar store test at 8-10 DPO. It's a blue dye though so I'm not going to take it too seriously, I'm saving the good ones for 12 DPO or later. So you can put me down for December 8th, that's 10 DPO. :)


----------



## maltesemom

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> December 1st
> · Loulabear22
> · Ellahopesky
> · Wannabemum23
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Poppiebug
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Tankel
> · Onetubeleft
> · Crazycatlady5
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · Smiley4442
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 8th
> · Sass827
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Ambiguoushope
> 
> December 11th
> · MrsG09
> 
> December 12th
> · MrsHudson
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> 
> December 15th
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · LavenderLove
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> · Abydix
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> 
> December 20th
> · NoRi2014
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · Macydarling
> · EmilieBrianne
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> 
> December 22nd
> · Loobs
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 24th
> · BabyFeva
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> 
> TBA
> · Deductivemom
> · Mamawolf
> · Teeny weeny
> · Eclaire
> · Nela
> · Sppmom
> · Dreamer2013

Hi! New here :) I am testing on the 17th!! SO glad to have cycle buddies!!


----------



## onetubeleft

I'm 11dpo, hope all these bfp have rubbed off on me. Had an evap last week. So I've made a pac to not test till Friday. I'm really struggling at the moment girls. Just want the good news! Not had any symptoms other than warm feet (when they're usually like blocks of ice) cm is thick creamy and White. And cervical position hasn't moved yet. Still very much soft high and closed. Fingers, toes and everything else crossed this is it. Really need a pick me up. How are you all? X


----------



## Querida87

Wow that was a lot of chatter! I'm all mixed up, can't remember who said what!
Hoping to continue to see higher temps so that I can get a bfp on Friday. I will not test if my temps go back down; I'm tired of wasting the money


----------



## NurseGinger

Im doing alright, I was saying in another thread that my CM is wet, earlier i sat on the toilet and decided to check the CP, and it felt low and firmish (maybe it was from sitting), i checked it laying down later and it was higher and softish. The body is crazy, and im driving myself crazy with that.... I read mixed responses on the CP positioning. im getting bummity bum bummed.


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I'm on CD 10 today and waiting to see if I'm going to ovulate is killing me!


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

I'm out...started spotting tonight. Guess I don't have to test this month. On to cycle #8. I can't believe I've had 7 cycles of BFN after my very first cycle trying was a BFP. I should have a two week old baby but instead I am sitting here in my quiet house, childless. :cry:


----------



## AmbiguousHope

FX 1nce!!!

AFM: I'm trying so hard to not get excited but I'm feeling terribly optimistic this month. I know 6DPO is much too soon to tell anything but I keep forgetting that I'm NOT pregnant. Is that crazy? It's like my brain has already decided. I hope it's trying to tell me something I don't know and not my progesterone making me feel this way. This is killing me!!! Perhaps I'm just so optimistic, it's going to my head. :wacko:


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry MJ. That sucks. I can't imagine how hard that must be. You're 34 and have been going at it 9 months, so can't your doctor do better for you? It's 2014 for crying out loud. They should just be able to fix this. Sorry I get so worked up. I just think this is their job and they should just be able to make it happen. I'm sorry. Xoxo.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I'm so so sorry, MJ. Your message made me cry! I went through the same thing after my first two miscarriages. There were a lot of tears and I gave up several times. After almost a year of trying I finally had my rainbow. Hang in there! Your day may be overdue but I'm confident it is coming! :hugs: :dust:


----------



## MrsHudson

So sorry MJ! I can't imagine how hard it's been for you. 

Ambiguous that's how I've been too and I don't even have any real signs. I just know we did the best we could so if it isn't enough I don't know what else will be.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

Sass827 said:


> I'm so sorry MJ. That sucks. I can't imagine how hard that must be. You're 34 and have been going at it 9 months, so can't your doctor do better for you? It's 2014 for crying out loud. They should just be able to fix this. Sorry I get so worked up. I just think this is their job and they should just be able to make it happen. I'm sorry. Xoxo.

I have an appointment next Friday. My blood work that I had done after 5 months of BFN post-m/c revealed that my FSH is high, which means I am running low on eggs, possibly. So basically fertility meds and even IVF won't work for me. The only recommendation is using an egg donor and IVF, which I am against doing. My husbands SA came back perfect, so it's all me. I've been doing acupuncture to help improve egg quality, but there's not much else that can be done unfortunately.


----------



## OliveLuv

So sorry MJ :hugs: FX that you'll get your BFP soon 

Congrats to everyone who already got their BFP this month! 

I've been stalking this thread but haven't commented as I kept feeling like I wanted to reply to everyones comments and never had enough time!

I'm 6 DPO today, CD 23. No symptoms to report except for weird little feelings in my abdomen.. twinges, twitches, and bloated... maybe just gas... Just (un)-patiently waiting till Friday to test! :coffee:


----------



## Querida87

MJ - so sorry hun! Sending you super mega huge :hugs: right now.

My bb's have gotten engorged like crazy over the last few weeks. I can ignore the tingly nips and the darker areola and the soreness, but now I can't fit into my bras. Or my tight blouses. Or most of my winter coats and jackets.. Seriously, I need a bfp to explain all this, or AF to hurry up and get here, so the symptoms go away until I get a bfp...


----------



## MrsHudson

MJsBabyShaw said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry MJ. That sucks. I can't imagine how hard that must be. You're 34 and have been going at it 9 months, so can't your doctor do better for you? It's 2014 for crying out loud. They should just be able to fix this. Sorry I get so worked up. I just think this is their job and they should just be able to make it happen. I'm sorry. Xoxo.
> 
> I have an appointment next Friday. My blood work that I had done after 5 months of BFN post-m/c revealed that my FSH is high, which means I am running low on eggs, possibly. So basically fertility meds and even IVF won't work for me. The only recommendation is using an egg donor and IVF, which I am against doing. My husbands SA came back perfect, so it's all me. I've been doing acupuncture to help improve egg quality, but there's not much else that can be done unfortunately.Click to expand...

Would you guys consider adoption? I'm really sorry you're going through this.


----------



## MrsG09

Oh, MJs, I am so very sorry, hon. I was really hoping this was your month. I'm keeping you in my thoughts, I have faith you will get a little one to bring home. :hugs: 

AFM, 7DPO and desperate to know. Still plan on attempting to hold out until AF, the BFNs are just too painful, as I know you all know! Busy few days, so that helps, but any lull and my brain wanders and wishes.


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> MJ - so sorry hun! Sending you super mega huge :hugs: right now.
> 
> My bb's have gotten engorged like crazy over the last few weeks. I can ignore the tingly nips and the darker areola and the soreness, but now I can't fit into my bras. Or my tight blouses. Or most of my winter coats and jackets.. Seriously, I need a bfp to explain all this, or AF to hurry up and get here, so the symptoms go away until I get a bfp...

When did you last test?


----------



## LavenderLove

I'm so sorry you're going through all of that MJs. :cry: I do hope you can bring home a little one. I'm assuming you've tried other things that may help egg quality like CoQ10 and royal jelly as well? Sending you good thoughts. :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning. I am sorry to hear about such tough struggles for some of you ladies but I am sure that one day when it happens it will be an even more joyous occasion for the waiting. I waited 18 months for my 2nd son and that BFP was an amazing morning. 
Congratulations to the ladies with BFPs. I haven't been on much as I find that in the first half of my cycle there is really not much going on with me so I have a break from the forums. So apologises for no direct congratulations. 

AFM, I am quite excited as I have my gynae scan today to check my ovaries. Once again my PCOS has been messing up my periods etc so at least I will know what my ovaries are like at the moment. I am currently CD13 and next week I have day 21 bloods to see if I ovulated this cycle. Hopefully into the new year I will know if we need help again or if we can just try naturally.


----------



## NurseGinger

Guess who showed up today....... I'm out this month. :(


----------



## deductivemom

Wow a lot going on in this forum while I was taking a break. Still having a very weird cycle for me. Already ovulated quite a few days before expected on cd13 (earliest ever so far). Maybe everything being different will be a good thing! 2dpo now and planning to test around December 9. FX for everyone that's still waiting!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hope everyone is doing well!

MJ, sorry about AF arriving. That really sucks. Thinking good thoughts and fx for you that you get your BFP and a sticky bean very very soon!

MrsG, the BFNs are painful haha! I am having what may be my longest LP yet (AF is two days late now), with good temps, and all I see are BFNs on the ICs. So while I don't think I'm pregnant, I still get extra-disappointed every morning seeing the BFNs. I kinda wish I had just waited. I know getting a BFP after so many BFNs this late after O is rare.


----------



## MJsBabyShaw

LavenderLove said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through all of that MJs. :cry: I do hope you can bring home a little one. I'm assuming you've tried other things that may help egg quality like CoQ10 and royal jelly as well? Sending you good thoughts. :hugs:

Thanks you...taking the concentrated form of CoQ10..haven't tried royal jelly. I'm on Chinese Herbs so didn't want to throw too much at the problem. I think it's just going to take patience...it's about waiting for that perfect egg.


----------



## MrsHudson

Only one week until the witch is supposed to show. I really hope she doesn't. I'm very gassy today and it's really uncomfortable. 

Sorry to those that are out.


----------



## KrissyB

Michelle - Woah a long LP and rising temps! FXed for you :dust: That sounds really hopeful. Do you think you'll test with a non-IC soon? I was almost 6 weeks preg with my DD before I got a BFP - and I wasn't even using cheapies! LOL So it's definitely not over until the witch shows up - try not to give up hope yet!


----------



## JandJPlus1

When I got pregnant with my son I was a full week late before I got a positive test. So it's not unheard of or anything to have a long LP and then finally get a BFP. Hoping that this is it for you. 

AFM, I'm 5 DPO this morning, I took an OPK yesterday out of curiousity and it was almost positive, which is unusual for me at this point in my cycle. I've also been very gassy since about 2 DPO, and cramping on and off since then too. After going to bed last night I realized that I've been having a really hard time falling asleep, and getting less than 4 hours of sleep due to my son being a turkey boy and yet I still wake up feeling like I slept for a long time. I feel exhausted all day but yet somehow feel like I have all this energy if that makes any sense at all haha. This was a common problem in the beginning of both my other pregnancies but could also just be a coincidence. I also feel like I am peeing more often than usual and my cm is thick and creamy. We will see in a few days I guess haha.


----------



## Michellebelle

KrissyB said:


> Michelle - Woah a long LP and rising temps! FXed for you :dust: That sounds really hopeful. Do you think you'll test with a non-IC soon? I was almost 6 weeks preg with my DD before I got a BFP - and I wasn't even using cheapies! LOL So it's definitely not over until the witch shows up - try not to give up hope yet!

Thanks! I think I will try with a FRER tomorrow morning if AF doesn't show up by then. :shrug:


----------



## NurseGinger

Please change my Name to Dec. 30th. My chart on my phone shows i should AF again on the 30th... praying for a new year surprise!


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies. This forum has really taken a sad turn over the last couple of days. I would love to see some more bfps here and get everyone's spirits back up again.

MrsHudson where in co do you live? Just curious since I also live in co, just north of Denver.

Emilie can you please move me from tbd to testing on the 14th. 

Afm, I think I ovulated yesterday based on my temp rise. And was able to dtd so hopefully I have improved my chances this month. I also had a pregnancy dream last night. I could feel the baby moving and then was able to hold the fetus in the palms of my hands and examine its forming body. It was very beautiful and peaceful and gives me hope again. As for all of the other comments about dreaming of testing and getting bfps, I did that last month at 6 dpo and got a faint positive at 12dpo. I hope it is a good sign for all of you ladies.


----------



## MrsHudson

I just got a random nose bleed. It's weird cause that's how my mom found out she was pregnant with me. Trying to not read into it but that was weird. 

Eclaire we just bought a house in thornton. We lived in Littleton forever but moved closed to DHs work. Sounds like we're close!


----------



## Eclaire

We are. That is where I live. what a small world.


----------



## MrsHudson

Haha that's crazy!


----------



## LouOscar01

MandJ that's such sad news. I really feel for you.

Michelle your temps look great!! I think you're in for a BFP soon!! 

I can't remember the name of the person waiting to see if they ovulate after using Clomid for the first time....but keep us posted!! I too am waiting to see if I ovulate. 

AFM...went for bloodtest today to see if I ovulated...i know I didn't as my temps never raised after my positive smiley face CB test...but the doctors need to know for sure...hopefully they will give me some help!! Get the results on Friday so I am really really hoping for some progress!! 

Despite not ovulating my nipples have been painful since a few days ago. Keep expecting to get another smiley face and think my body is trying to ovualte again but tests are all negative :(


----------



## 1nceUponATime

I took Clomid for the first time and am currently waiting to ovulate...CD 11. No positive OPK yet. Hopeful that I will ovulate this weekend.


----------



## LouOscar01

Oh hello...1onceuponatime!! Good luck!! xxx Really hope it works for you because I might be needing Clomid too!


----------



## NurseGinger

alot of tmi: I dont know whats going on, this period its weird. I was suppose to of started the 5th however started this morning. Im cramping but i feel like it usually is worse, my bleeding is bright, this morning there was a good amount (used 1 tampon filled it up, then put another in), when i was wiping there is usually a lot but not this time. I was laying down and just felt so weak, headache, fatigue, dizziness. I got up and felt like i was about to pass out, i hurried and sat down. Took the tampon out (maybe half way used up?), decided to not use a tampon and just stick with a pad for now. I usually cramp pretty bad but these other symptoms are different i think. As i was eating i started feeling these weird vibration things in the middle of my lower abdomen (around uterus area), about 5 different times lasting 1-2 sec, i have no idea. maybe im just having an awful AF this go around, wouldnt surprise me. Its crappy enough i got a BFN this morning, no need for all this extra stuff.


----------



## 55comet555

U can add me to this! I'll start testing on the 20th.


----------



## KrissyB

Nurse - Sorry hon, that much bright red bleeding usually means AF. Do you temp or use OPKs? Cycles can vary in length a good bit, but if you know your LP - that should be pretty consistent. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## NurseGinger

KrissyB said:


> Nurse - Sorry hon, that much bright red bleeding usually means AF. Do you temp or use OPKs? Cycles can vary in length a good bit, but if you know your LP - that should be pretty consistent. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I usually have some pretty bad AF, last month not so much. Called my mom asking her opinion on why i feel so awful and she told me that sometimes if you have a light AF one month it can hit hard the next. Im sure that is what it is, probably a little anemic from all of it also. I ate and starting to feel better. My body is really messing with me this month. I wish AF was someone i could punch in the face, I rather have a fortune cookie to break up that tells me "you are not pregnant, try again next month" instead of a 4-5 day experience of hell.


----------



## MrsHudson

That sounds awful Nurse. I hope you feel better soon. AF can be a b**** sometimes.


----------



## NurseGinger

Yes she can. bf is upset that AF happened, hes just as much wanting a child to call his own and be cute with. At least he is staying even more optimistic as i am, especially right now as my hormones are just emotional. Im so hungry, i am ready to swim in a big ol pool of grease with my movies that im watching. Only time i ever crave grease and sweets is when she hits. Ahhh the joys. I think the fact that ill be able to test again at the end of the month keeps me motivated a little... even tho its the same amount of days as usual, it still falls in the same month so to me i feel like im getting a 2 for 1 even tho in reality im not if that makes sense.


----------



## 55comet555

U can add me to this! I'll start testing on the 20th.


----------



## MrsHudson

NurseGinger said:


> Yes she can. bf is upset that AF happened, hes just as much wanting a child to call his own and be cute with. At least he is staying even more optimistic as i am, especially right now as my hormones are just emotional. Im so hungry, i am ready to swim in a big ol pool of grease with my movies that im watching. Only time i ever crave grease and sweets is when she hits. Ahhh the joys. I think the fact that ill be able to test again at the end of the month keeps me motivated a little... even tho its the same amount of days as usual, it still falls in the same month so to me i feel like im getting a 2 for 1 even tho in reality im not if that makes sense.

I know what you mean. My DH has been a little overly optimistic this cycle so I know he'll be really bummed if this wasn't our month. He was so proud of all the BDing we did though lol. Hopefully you have surprise for Xmas! Or the new year.


----------



## NurseGinger

MrsHudson said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> Yes she can. bf is upset that AF happened, hes just as much wanting a child to call his own and be cute with. At least he is staying even more optimistic as i am, especially right now as my hormones are just emotional. Im so hungry, i am ready to swim in a big ol pool of grease with my movies that im watching. Only time i ever crave grease and sweets is when she hits. Ahhh the joys. I think the fact that ill be able to test again at the end of the month keeps me motivated a little... even tho its the same amount of days as usual, it still falls in the same month so to me i feel like im getting a 2 for 1 even tho in reality im not if that makes sense.
> 
> I know what you mean. My DH has been a little overly optimistic this cycle so I know he'll be really bummed if this wasn't our month. He was so proud of all the BDing we did though lol. Hopefully you have surprise for Xmas! Or the new year.Click to expand...

FX for you!! ill be praying for all the ladies to get it soon. And yeah, my bf is a bit proud of the bding also LOL. I tell him the days i O and what days we really need to dtd and he is ready to go! I plan on telling him we get a 2nd chance at this month, since I O and my AF will be at the end of the month with how my cycles are. Maybe his smile will rub off on me and ill get excited again after today. FX FOR US ALL!! I just try to think positive, we are looking for houses and i keep telling myself "since i got my AF, it just gives me an extra month of getting a house before a baby gets here hopefully" that seems to help... the thought of decorating and painting a nursery room is beyond exciting.


----------



## MrsHudson

NurseGinger said:


> MrsHudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> Yes she can. bf is upset that AF happened, hes just as much wanting a child to call his own and be cute with. At least he is staying even more optimistic as i am, especially right now as my hormones are just emotional. Im so hungry, i am ready to swim in a big ol pool of grease with my movies that im watching. Only time i ever crave grease and sweets is when she hits. Ahhh the joys. I think the fact that ill be able to test again at the end of the month keeps me motivated a little... even tho its the same amount of days as usual, it still falls in the same month so to me i feel like im getting a 2 for 1 even tho in reality im not if that makes sense.
> 
> I know what you mean. My DH has been a little overly optimistic this cycle so I know he'll be really bummed if this wasn't our month. He was so proud of all the BDing we did though lol. Hopefully you have surprise for Xmas! Or the new year.Click to expand...
> 
> FX for you!! ill be praying for all the ladies to get it soon. And yeah, my bf is a bit proud of the bding also LOL. I tell him the days i O and what days we really need to dtd and he is ready to go! I plan on telling him we get a 2nd chance at this month, since I O and my AF will be at the end of the month with how my cycles are. Maybe his smile will rub off on me and ill get excited again after today. FX FOR US ALL!! I just try to think positive, we are looking for houses and i keep telling myself "since i got my AF, it just gives me an extra month of getting a house before a baby gets here hopefully" that seems to help... the thought of decorating and painting a nursery room is beyond exciting.Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:. Lats month was a complete bust for us in that department and I kinda sort of yelled at him for making no effort when he knew it was time. But this month I've been far more relaxed and he's been more into which is why I'm staying positive. We were looking for a house to buy my first month off BCP and I'm actually really glad in hindsight I didn't get pregnant. It's been a lot of work.

I'm hoping for all of us too!!!!!


----------



## LavenderLove

MJsBabyShaw said:


> LavenderLove said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry you're going through all of that MJs. :cry: I do hope you can bring home a little one. I'm assuming you've tried other things that may help egg quality like CoQ10 and royal jelly as well? Sending you good thoughts. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks you...taking the concentrated form of CoQ10..haven't tried royal jelly. I'm on Chinese Herbs so didn't want to throw too much at the problem. I think it's just going to take patience...it's about waiting for that perfect egg.Click to expand...

I totally understand about not wanting to throw too much at things. I really hope that your patience and effort does bring that perfect egg. :hugs:

NurseGinger I'm sorry that AF got you! :( A New Year's surprise does sound awesome though. FX for you!


----------



## deductivemom

Anyone been keeping track of BFPs on this thread? I took about a week off and now I am so behind! I was wondering if there have been any lucky ladies so far to be a good omen for the other testers this month. If you had a bfp already, major congrats and wishing you a h&h 9 months.


----------



## orionfox

deductivemom said:


> Anyone been keeping track of BFPs on this thread? I took about a week off and now I am so behind! I was wondering if there have been any lucky ladies so far to be a good omen for the other testers this month. If you had a bfp already, major congrats and wishing you a h&h 9 months.

Any bfps are updated on the front page :)


----------



## Michellebelle

I think I'm out for this month. I started some really light spotting this morning, so I expect a temp drop and AF full force tomorrow. Pretty bummed.. As we all are when AF comes. :( 

On the upside, a longer LP for once! And being able to drink at my work Christmas party this Saturday!

Time to order opks for next cycle. :)

Also.. I don't think I will ovulate in time for a Dec test this next cycle, but I will stick around here to cheer for all you guys!


----------



## deductivemom

AugustBride6 said:


> Blondie....I take 1000 mg 3 times a day from cd5 until ovulation. It can cause uterine contractions. Maybe that's what's going on with you? Have you tried Mucinex instead?
> 
> afm...I am just hanging out at 7dpo with absolutely nothing to report, not even a little cramp, except a crazy chart that makes absolutely no sense. :shrug: Oh well, only time will tell!

Blondie, this reply might be a bit late, but I also take EPO (1300mg capsules, 1x per day and then 2x per day when I am close to O). I know they can cause uterine contractions, but I haven't noticed any spotting or really any symptoms at all taking it. I would suggest trying Mucinex and see if that works better for you, but I know for me that didn't seem to be effective. EPO definitely improves my quantity of CM, while Mucinex seemed to focus just on the wateriness of it (but I had too little to see any effect). 

August, happy to see we are on a similar timeline again this month! Are you still planning to wait until December 9 to test? That's when I'll take my first test, but you are several days ahead of me. I agree your chart is a bit wild but here's hoping it's a major implantation dip! FX for you and can't wait to hear what happens!

AFM, ovulation definitely confirmed and 2dpo now. Starting progesterone this evening. Time for another 2ww. Really hoping for a BFP this month, as a Christmas-time BFN would be especially disheartening :growlmad:


----------



## Querida87

temp still high, starting to hope...


----------



## JandJPlus1

NurseGinger said:


> I usually have some pretty bad AF, last month not so much. Called my mom asking her opinion on why i feel so awful and she told me that sometimes if you have a light AF one month it can hit hard the next. Im sure that is what it is, probably a little anemic from all of it also. I ate and starting to feel better. My body is really messing with me this month. I wish AF was someone i could punch in the face, I rather have a fortune cookie to break up that tells me "you are not pregnant, try again next month" instead of a 4-5 day experience of hell.

Hey, atleast you only get 4-5 days of hell. I have 7 day periods, every month. They are also SUPER heavy and I cramp like crazy. I used yo only cramp for the first day, maybe two. But since my miscarriage I've been cramping the entire 7 days. And my cramps are pretty debilitating, I just want to curl up on the couch or in bed and watch sappy movies and eat junk food. The only thing that makes me happy about it is that I know that I really have a nice and thick lining for any potential babies. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Querida87 said:


> temp still high, starting to hope...

Take a test damn you woman!


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> temp still high, starting to hope...

You need to take a test. If it ends up being bfn go get bloodwork. If you have never had a 34 day cycle you should look into whats going on. Especially since your temps are up. It could just be a very wacky post mirena cycle, or it could very well be a baby. But you need to look into it. On the november thread there was someone who didnt find out until she was 10+ days late. At first she didnt want to look into it, but then once day ten came along she did. It did take her a bit for it to show up though.


----------



## Michellebelle

JandJ that sounds yucky. I get bad cramps the first day, but that's it. I can't imagine 7 days. I hope your body goes back to normal soon. Maybe after a BFP soon? :) fx for you!


----------



## NurseGinger

JandJPlus1 said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> I usually have some pretty bad AF, last month not so much. Called my mom asking her opinion on why i feel so awful and she told me that sometimes if you have a light AF one month it can hit hard the next. Im sure that is what it is, probably a little anemic from all of it also. I ate and starting to feel better. My body is really messing with me this month. I wish AF was someone i could punch in the face, I rather have a fortune cookie to break up that tells me "you are not pregnant, try again next month" instead of a 4-5 day experience of hell.
> 
> Hey, atleast you only get 4-5 days of hell. I have 7 day periods, every month. They are also SUPER heavy and I cramp like crazy. I used yo only cramp for the first day, maybe two. But since my miscarriage I've been cramping the entire 7 days. And my cramps are pretty debilitating, I just want to curl up on the couch or in bed and watch sappy movies and eat junk food. The only thing that makes me happy about it is that I know that I really have a nice and thick lining for any potential babies. :)Click to expand...

7 days?! ahhh i have no reason to complain with my little 4-5! I understand about cramps, maybe not as bad as yours but mine keep me in the bed for a day or two or im walking with my stomach bent over from being in so much pain. When im at work and AF hits i literally bent over my med cart getting meds together looking pitiful and the flow is strong with me for the first couple of days.


----------



## Sass827

This is my second cycle since my mc and my last AF was like a full force hurricane. I think I bled more with it than the mc. I'm not due til Monday but my uterus was so sore yesterday and lots of cramps today, so I'm thinking I may be getting another beating this weekend. Any ideas when this might lighten up jandj?
Also I caved and took a HPT today- bfn. Now I'm stalking this site: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/pregnancy-tests-urine-sample.php


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> · Greats
> · Tankel
> · Wannabemum23
> · Poppiebug
> · Ellahopesky
> · Loulabear22
> 
> December 1st
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Onetubeleft
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · Smiley4442
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 8th
> · Sass827
> ·JandJplus1
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> · Deductivemom
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Ambiguoushope
> 
> December 11th
> · MrsG09
> 
> December 12th
> · MrsHudson
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> 
> December 14th
> · Eclaire
> 
> December 15th
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · LavenderLove
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> · Abydix
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> · Maltesemom
> 
> December 20th
> · NoRi2014
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · Macydarling
> · EmilieBrianne
> · 55comet555
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> 
> December 22nd
> · Loobs
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 24th
> · BabyFeva
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> · Dreamer2015
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> 
> TBA
> · Mamawolf
> · Teeny weeny
> · Nela
> · Sppmom

I think I got everyone down and updated.


----------



## BABTTC123

Holy Moley ×_× I am not used to being a part of such an active thread!! How do you all manage to keep up???

I see mention of bfp's, did I miss any???
If I did, CONGRATS TO ALL THE LUCKY LADIES!!!

Afm- I have had pretty bad heart burn aside from today, it was mild. The cramping has intensified, my appetite has increased, I am more sensitive to smells and flavors, drooling more lol and peeing more. 
I read Clomid can cause symptoms like this though.. So my hopes are pretty low right now...

Anyone have experience with Clomid?? 
Any symptoms that you remember that are all thanks to the meds?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Sass827 said:


> This is my second cycle since my mc and my last AF was like a full force hurricane. I think I bled more with it than the mc. I'm not due til Monday but my uterus was so sore yesterday and lots of cramps today, so I'm thinking I may be getting another beating this weekend. Any ideas when this might lighten up jandj?
> Also I caved and took a HPT today- bfn. Now I'm stalking this site: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test/pregnancy-tests-urine-sample.php

I wish I had good news for you but my miscarriage was 6 months ago and mine still haven't lightened up. My doctor said they may never go back to how they were before. I'm hoping when I have another baby they will sort themselves out again because I'm sick of feeling like I need to wear a diaper or I'm going to leak everywhere. :(


----------



## orionfox

Ok, so i dont want to get too excited...but i just noticed a teenie little bit of blood in my cm..i could be anywhere from 3-5dpo depending on exact ovulation day. Tmi but tonight ive had a hard time going number 2 with major cramping (not constipated just taking a long time). Ive had it before but not for a long time this bad. Also i keep burping lots. So right now i dont want to think too much as ive been let down multiple times. Its hard not to wonder though. Wont be testing for a while if i do.


----------



## onetubeleft

NurseGinger said:


> alot of tmi: I dont know whats going on, this period its weird. I was suppose to of started the 5th however started this morning. Im cramping but i feel like it usually is worse, my bleeding is bright, this morning there was a good amount (used 1 tampon filled it up, then put another in), when i was wiping there is usually a lot but not this time. I was laying down and just felt so weak, headache, fatigue, dizziness. I got up and felt like i was about to pass out, i hurried and sat down. Took the tampon out (maybe half way used up?), decided to not use a tampon and just stick with a pad for now. I usually cramp pretty bad but these other symptoms are different i think. As i was eating i started feeling these weird vibration things in the middle of my lower abdomen (around uterus area), about 5 different times lasting 1-2 sec, i have no idea. maybe im just having an awful AF this go around, wouldnt surprise me. Its crappy enough i got a BFN this morning, no need for all this extra stuff.



Hey nurse ginger :( I really feel for you. I'm due tomorrow and I cracked. Nothing tho. Just a bfn, safe to say I'm out aswell :( should be testing around the 2nd of jan but will put in for the 31st of December. I hope you feel better. And I hope the magic of Christmas brings you your own little bundle xx hugs xx


----------



## Loobs

Sorry ladies with horrible AFs. I suffer pretty badly with cramps and heavy bleeding too. Sometimes the cramps are so bad they make me vomit!

Michelle - sorry about the spotting but great news about your longer LP!

Orion - Hope that spotting turns out to be a good sign for you!

x


----------



## Wmelon77

I tried my best 2 continue 2 hold out but I couldn't. I'm only 9dpo but I tested this am and BFN.... Guess I'm used 2 that though. I'm feeling a lil down so maybe I'll take a nap and try 2 start over this am. Good luck 2 everyone who's still waiting and congrats 2 those w/ BFP's!


----------



## KrissyB

Michelle - :hugs: So sorry hon, I really thought this was your month. But you are definitely right, this time of year is always full of parties so there is always that silver lining :wine:

BAB - I had been in a Clomid thread when I was taking it, and it seemed like every symptom out there could be either Clomid or preg. But when it comes down to it, it's all the same hormones fluctuating so really most symptom spotting is a bit of wishful thinking :) FXed for you that it's not just the Clomid! :dust:


----------



## hiphophooray

Hi ladies hope eveyone is well! Feeling really discouraged today, I was so sure this was our month, but I am 1-4 days from AF and here's this mornings tests:


----------



## Querida87

FMU at 4am ish after puppy woke me up crying. My temp was still acceptably high so I tested, but I didn't snap a pic until 8 am, so what I thought I saw could have been a sleepy hallucination or could have dried bfn, but I didn't expect a bfp today as Mary thinks I'm around 4-6dpo. My temp was slightly higher today than yest so cautiously hopeful. Trying to be patient and not test, but SOME PEOPLE (hint hint) won't let me :rofl: Anywhoo.. Orion, as it's my first cycle post mirena, I assume it could just be wacky. I did spot for a week after removal, but I didn't count that as a period, only as the side effect of the hysteroscopy.
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Wmelon77

I've been temping too but 4 some reason, I don't believe the temps. When you Google the temp charts, there are so many theories it seems impossible to figure out. So after O day, my temps were consistently 98.1 for about a week. Then there was a slight dip of 97.3-97.5 temps (just a few days). My temp today was 98.4 and is never been that high. I know there's talk about the implantation dip. I'll keep my FX just because I'll believe in all the positive pregnancy symptoms, lol!


----------



## smiley4442

welcome comet!!

I'm around 9 dpo today, kinda feel the same as I always do around this time. If I'm correct when I O'd AF will be here Monday. Going to try to hold off til then to test. Its so hard to do. :haha:


----------



## BABTTC123

KrissyB- It would be nice if the symptoms weren't so darn similar!!
I keep having SHARP and painful cramps randomely throughout the day. It switches from th left side to the right side. My temps are hella high right now averaging 98.2 F. Usually 97.4 F. They have been elevated for 3 days now. I am hoping that means my progesterone is building!!!
I think by Saturday I will buy some FRER and see what those say if I keep getting bfn...

Hiphophooray- there is still plenty of time for the hcg levels to increase and show a bfp! fx for you!

Quarida- When are you suppose to test??

Wmelon- I have read lots of different theories as well! It is a bit frustrating because my dr recommended I temp :/ Mine were crazy before O and then they stabalized until the sudden rise I have been having. 
I use opk to chart O, it seems easier :)

Orion- fx it was IB!!!

I didnt catch up with all but this is a good start lol

Anyways, as I said above, I have been having random sharp and painful cramps on each side of my uterus. 
TMI--- on the right side of my pooch (area right under belly but above clit) it has been sore and weird feeling... Idk what to think of it because it is a new experience for me... A little tender to touch if I mess with it for too long, but not bad. 
Been horny for the past week, back aches daily, insomnia! I blamed my dogs at first but they have been loaded up the past two nights and i still can't sleep!!!
Temps high!! Click my tracker to see my chart and tell me what you think, please!


----------



## Sass827

Hey ladies! Crappy bfn's. I had another this morning on a strip. Going to do a frer tomorrow morning and if it's another bfn, I'll count myself out. Been symptom spotting like crazy. I'm so sorry this is so tough for all of us. We need to try to stay positive and look for the silver linings. It will be nice to drink during the holidays, especially for people like me who suffer from extreme inlaw stress. Xoxo.


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> alot of tmi: I dont know whats going on, this period its weird. I was suppose to of started the 5th however started this morning. Im cramping but i feel like it usually is worse, my bleeding is bright, this morning there was a good amount (used 1 tampon filled it up, then put another in), when i was wiping there is usually a lot but not this time. I was laying down and just felt so weak, headache, fatigue, dizziness. I got up and felt like i was about to pass out, i hurried and sat down. Took the tampon out (maybe half way used up?), decided to not use a tampon and just stick with a pad for now. I usually cramp pretty bad but these other symptoms are different i think. As i was eating i started feeling these weird vibration things in the middle of my lower abdomen (around uterus area), about 5 different times lasting 1-2 sec, i have no idea. maybe im just having an awful AF this go around, wouldnt surprise me. Its crappy enough i got a BFN this morning, no need for all this extra stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nurse ginger :( I really feel for you. I'm due tomorrow and I cracked. Nothing tho. Just a bfn, safe to say I'm out aswell :( should be testing around the 2nd of jan but will put in for the 31st of December. I hope you feel better. And I hope the magic of Christmas brings you your own little bundle xx hugs xxClick to expand...

Thank you, i hope so too and i hope that you get a BFP still. im trying to stay positive!! it can be hard, thankfully im keeping myself busy by doing the last of school work i need before my finals this semester and just finding ways to stay focused. I usually work out and have slacked lately, i started back Monday only to be in pain on Wednesday.. soooo frustrating. I was also told i got "fat" today... I only gained 10-15lbs, no reason to be so rude about it. i was 127 around the time my father died in march, i used exercising to cope then i started to get outta my slump and now im like 136. some people can be so rude. sorry i needed to vent, i got a little off topic. anywho, im still keeping my fingers crossed for you!! You arent out till the wicked witch shows!


----------



## MrsG09

Hey everyone! I am 9dpo and my resolve to not test is quickly wavering! I started crying when I was watching a TEDTalk this morning about music education for children. :haha: :dohh: No idea what was up with that, but of course my symptom spotting jumped into high gear! #-o


----------



## MrsG09

Ugh, NurseGinger, whoever said that to you--very rude! Good luck with finishing up your school semester! Makes for a good distraction. :thumbup:


----------



## NurseGinger

MrsG09 said:


> Ugh, NurseGinger, whoever said that to you--very rude! Good luck with finishing up your school semester! Makes for a good distraction. :thumbup:

I was taking my trash out and my neighbor yelled it across the way.. I looked over and was like "are you serious?! that was really rude!" I figured it was because i was wearing the bf jacket (hes 220lbs but doesnt look it at all and 6'3 so his jacket is big on me), she walks up to me and continued to say it again while looking me up and down. Normally im one to say what i feel and not care, but i took in consideration her mother passing away on thanksgiving and i just bit my tongue. Not worth it....


----------



## BABTTC123

Nurseginger- There is NO excuse for her to be that way! You are NOT fat in any way!

MrsG09- Idk how you can wait this long!! I keep failing at the waiting game xD

Sass827- How many dpo are you?


----------



## KrissyB

Well.... that didn't last long.

I'm off Femara (I was 3/5 days in). Last night I started getting the same pains and cramps I had with Clomid on the same side as my cyst. I didn't think that was supposed to happen, so I called the RE - and he told me to stop taking the pills and come in Saturday (the earliest I could) for another scan and blood work. I'm guessing this means the whole month is shot. :xmas18: So much for a christmas bfp I guess.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Hey Guys, How are you all doing?

@ KrissyB, I am sorry you are having to go through all of that.

@ JandJPlus1, Before my surgery in April I had really heavy and painful af that were 10-20 days long. Now they are the same for the most part except they are 3-10 days long. Except for some reason when I ovulate from my left side I have lighter almost spotting af. Now when I ovulate from my right side it is like the flood gates open during my af. Sorry Tmi.

@ Orionfox, I hope it is a good sign Fx'd

@ Onetubeleft, Do you want me to go ahead and move you to the 31st?

@ Loobs, I get really sick during af from how much pain I am in. No one else around me does. I have been told to suck it up because it is all apart of being a girl. I really want to punch them in the throat when they say that. Because they have no clue what it is like. But I am not a violent person. 

Afm I have really watery cm again. I think I am 4dpo. But I have been spotting on and off since Sunday. No cramping though so I don't know what is going on there. I am tired all the time. I can't seem to get enough sleep.


----------



## MrsHudson

Come on ladies let's get some BFP's! I'm 8 DPO and no symptoms over here.


----------



## onetubeleft

NurseGinger said:


> onetubeleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> alot of tmi: I dont know whats going on, this period its weird. I was suppose to of started the 5th however started this morning. Im cramping but i feel like it usually is worse, my bleeding is bright, this morning there was a good amount (used 1 tampon filled it up, then put another in), when i was wiping there is usually a lot but not this time. I was laying down and just felt so weak, headache, fatigue, dizziness. I got up and felt like i was about to pass out, i hurried and sat down. Took the tampon out (maybe half way used up?), decided to not use a tampon and just stick with a pad for now. I usually cramp pretty bad but these other symptoms are different i think. As i was eating i started feeling these weird vibration things in the middle of my lower abdomen (around uterus area), about 5 different times lasting 1-2 sec, i have no idea. maybe im just having an awful AF this go around, wouldnt surprise me. Its crappy enough i got a BFN this morning, no need for all this extra stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nurse ginger :( I really feel for you. I'm due tomorrow and I cracked. Nothing tho. Just a bfn, safe to say I'm out aswell :( should be testing around the 2nd of jan but will put in for the 31st of December. I hope you feel better. And I hope the magic of Christmas brings you your own little bundle xx hugs xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, i hope so too and i hope that you get a BFP still. im trying to stay positive!! it can be hard, thankfully im keeping myself busy by doing the last of school work i need before my finals this semester and just finding ways to stay focused. I usually work out and have slacked lately, i started back Monday only to be in pain on Wednesday.. soooo frustrating. I was also told i got "fat" today... I only gained 10-15lbs, no reason to be so rude about it. i was 127 around the time my father died in march, i used exercising to cope then i started to get outta my slump and now im like 136. some people can be so rude. sorry i needed to vent, i got a little off topic. anywho, im still keeping my fingers crossed for you!! You arent out till the wicked witch shows!Click to expand...



Ginger! Shut the hell up! How dare they! I am absolutely livid for you! I hate people like that! I know it's easy to say 'aww ignore them' but my god, someone who shouts over like that quite frankly has no need and Shouldnt pose any kind of influence on your life. Screw them! What a vile creature! It doesn't even bare thinking about. Stupid bitter woman! 
I'm sorry to hear about your father babes. That must have been horrific for you *hugs* xxx

I on the other hand have took another test tonight. (Bfn) but around 4pm I had af show... Boooo :( HOWEVER. I've stopped. How very strange.... 

Em, honey. I'm gonna hold off and see if af decides to show up again and keep you all informed! 

I feel like I've become so close to the women here. Feeling their pain and going through things with you that even your loved ones don't even know about. How lovely is it that we can Unite. And support one another? Pretty amazing stuff... (Sorry for the emotional stuff) 


Ginger, that person is an absolute discrase sweetness; you keep your head high! Xx


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onetubeleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> alot of tmi: I dont know whats going on, this period its weird. I was suppose to of started the 5th however started this morning. Im cramping but i feel like it usually is worse, my bleeding is bright, this morning there was a good amount (used 1 tampon filled it up, then put another in), when i was wiping there is usually a lot but not this time. I was laying down and just felt so weak, headache, fatigue, dizziness. I got up and felt like i was about to pass out, i hurried and sat down. Took the tampon out (maybe half way used up?), decided to not use a tampon and just stick with a pad for now. I usually cramp pretty bad but these other symptoms are different i think. As i was eating i started feeling these weird vibration things in the middle of my lower abdomen (around uterus area), about 5 different times lasting 1-2 sec, i have no idea. maybe im just having an awful AF this go around, wouldnt surprise me. Its crappy enough i got a BFN this morning, no need for all this extra stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey nurse ginger :( I really feel for you. I'm due tomorrow and I cracked. Nothing tho. Just a bfn, safe to say I'm out aswell :( should be testing around the 2nd of jan but will put in for the 31st of December. I hope you feel better. And I hope the magic of Christmas brings you your own little bundle xx hugs xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you, i hope so too and i hope that you get a BFP still. im trying to stay positive!! it can be hard, thankfully im keeping myself busy by doing the last of school work i need before my finals this semester and just finding ways to stay focused. I usually work out and have slacked lately, i started back Monday only to be in pain on Wednesday.. soooo frustrating. I was also told i got "fat" today... I only gained 10-15lbs, no reason to be so rude about it. i was 127 around the time my father died in march, i used exercising to cope then i started to get outta my slump and now im like 136. some people can be so rude. sorry i needed to vent, i got a little off topic. anywho, im still keeping my fingers crossed for you!! You arent out till the wicked witch shows!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ginger! Shut the hell up! How dare they! I am absolutely livid for you! I hate people like that! I know it's easy to say 'aww ignore them' but my god, someone who shouts over like that quite frankly has no need and Shouldnt pose any kind of influence on your life. Screw them! What a vile creature! It doesn't even bare thinking about. Stupid bitter woman!
> I'm sorry to hear about your father babes. That must have been horrific for you *hugs* xxx
> 
> I on the other hand have took another test tonight. (Bfn) but around 4pm I had af show... Boooo :( HOWEVER. I've stopped. How very strange....
> 
> Em, honey. I'm gonna hold off and see if af decides to show up again and keep you all informed!
> 
> I feel like I've become so close to the women here. Feeling their pain and going through things with you that even your loved ones don't even know about. How lovely is it that we can Unite. And support one another? Pretty amazing stuff... (Sorry for the emotional stuff)
> 
> 
> Ginger, that person is an absolute discrase sweetness; you keep your head high! XxClick to expand...

thank you, i seriously just wanted to flip out but i have had such a poop weekend my energy level was low and im like "forget it..jsut forget it" And i agree on feeling close to everyone. I recently just joined but its crazy how close i feel i am too some of the ladies. I can come here and vent and share whats going on and not feel judge or feel im jinxing everything.. I have no one here but my bf i can talk too and i rather not even talk to him just because im keeping it a surprise from everyone till i get my BFP, and my other friends are busy with their other stuff in life that i dont want to bother them with what im going through, plus most have no chilren or dont want them so i just keep to myself unless im on here. its nice :) wish us ladies lived closer!


----------



## Querida87

Nurse - I totally get what you mean; we can be our crazy ttc selves here and be relaxed about it. I was told I have gotten fat recently, and I haven't even gained 5 pounds.

BAB - Idk when I'll test again. I was saying Friday, but if I'm 6dpo like Mary said I might be, I *should* wait till Sunday or Monday. I'll probably test in the am though..


----------



## NurseGinger

Querida87 said:


> Nurse - I totally get what you mean; we can be our crazy ttc selves here and be relaxed about it. I was told I have gotten fat recently, and I haven't even gained 5 pounds.
> 
> BAB - Idk when I'll test again. I was saying Friday, but if I'm 6dpo like Mary said I might be, I *should* wait till Sunday or Monday. I'll probably test in the am though..

I do not get what makes someone feel its okay to randomly tell someone they are "fat" or "gaining weight" i do not do that to others... not unless they ask me for a 100% honest opinion. People are going through things everyday no need to put them down or make them feel less of themselves. grrr oh well. I cant control others actions but i can control my own (SOMETIMES lol)


----------



## Querida87

I agree; it's worse when women say it, too, because we are the reason we are all so insecure and stressed. Most guys won't way that anymore (at least, they won't say it to me, because I have a killer, and infamous, right hook) but we women are more judgmental. But weight comments, they are NOT appropriate under normal circumstances, unless they are telling you how fabulous you look. ;)


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Nurse, it sounds to me like she is a very insecure and unstable person. Even if that were true (which it's NOT), no person in their right mind would say that to someone. She is clearly a miserable person and wants to make others miserable too. I'm know it's easier said than done but try not to let her succeed. :hugs:


----------



## orionfox

Have any of you have had skin flaking off of the nipples when you got your bfp? It may just be nothing, but ive never noticed it happening until tonight. I also had a little bit of clear stuff ooze out of my left nipple when i only touched it a little bit while getting the skin off. Its weird, but then again it can easily just be nothing at all lol. Ive had too many bad times to make me want to be that optimistic of anything.


----------



## Nela

Took a test a few days ago and got a BFN. AF came a few hours after that so that is me out this month. :nope:

Sending you all lots of love and good vibes for those still in the 'running' :thumbup: A big congrats to those of you who got your BFPs and big hugs to the others like me that got a BFN instead. Hopefull, we'll get a BFP soon. :flower:


----------



## JandJPlus1

So I'm not sure whether to get excited or not. I'm 6 DPO and I started spotting just a tiny bit, just when I wiped earlier. Then right after that I started getting really crampy. It's gone now but it was for about an hour that I was pretty crampy. I had implantation spotting and cramping with my son between 6-8 DPO so I'm really hoping that's what this was.


----------



## OliveLuv

orionfox - The clear discharge could be a good sign!

J&Jplus1- I've got my fingers crossed for you, sounds promising!

AFM - I have had a raging headache and sore throat for the past two days and I'm so tired. I'm not sure if it's the flu or if my body is just asking me to slow down, I've been working way too much. I'm 9 DPO and don't really feel any significant symptoms. I'm trying not to get my hopes up... I just keep thinking how amazing it would be to get my BFP before Christmas... Then I try to tell myself at least if I don't I'll get to have Rum & Eggnogs ;) Throwing out so much baby dust to all you ladies!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Nela said:


> Took a test a few days ago and got a BFN. AF came a few hours after that so that is me out this month. :nope:
> 
> Sending you all lots of love and good vibes for those still in the 'running' :thumbup: A big congrats to those of you who got your BFPs and big hugs to the others like me that got a BFN instead. Hopefull, we'll get a BFP soon. :flower:

I am sorry. I hope you get a bfp in the new year.


----------



## LavenderLove

Nurse Ginger what a b*tch! That's so awfully rude! :growlmad: I'm with Querida - weight comments are very much not appropriate! Unless yes, it's about how gorgeous you look.

I'm so sorry AF got you Nela. :( I hope you get your BFP soon!

FX for those still waiting! After my complete goof-up with OPKs I'm really, truly in the TWW now with you ladies now!


----------



## Michellebelle

I'm officially out now. AF showed this morning. Had a longer than normal cycle and LP, so I won't be testing until Jan most likely. Good luck to everyone!

JandJ, that sounds really promising!

Lavender, yay for being in the TWW now!


----------



## mytimewillcum

I'm out :af: came on the 2nd, I have been trying to compose myself in the meantime, it's was hard to face another failed cycle! .. me and OH have decided to forget ttc for the holiday season and new year and just have some fun, ( I need it!), then we are off to the docs to consider our nexts steps, what ever they may be, i'm still Gunna keep track of ovulation but i'm taking a massive step bk for a few months! .... congrats to all who have there :bfp:'s and good luck to the rest of you! :D


----------



## AugustBride6

Nurse....You aren't far from me. I can take a road trip south and we can handle this!:ninja::gun:

Sorry to the ladies who the :witch: got. 

afm....10 dpo, temps are up, still having some cramping and I am exhausted! I think I'm having a movie night in bed tonight. Momma is on the struggle bus! I'm sure it doesn't help that I was up all night with my youngest furbaby who decided eating his plastic tray in his dog crate was a good idea :dohh: 

Happy Friday!


----------



## deductivemom

Sorry to hear about the ladies who are out! Please enjoy the holiday season to the fullest! And to those feeling down about bfn, stay optimistic. 

Afm, 4dpo and FF is giving me dashed crosshairs for some reason. I don't think it likes my ferning data. Otherwise not much to report. Just waiting.... And being sure to completely ignore all symptoms. The progesterone pretty much means symptom spotting is out :(


----------



## Querida87

Nela, michelle, mytime - so sorry to hear that the :witch: showed up. Hope you are all able to enjoy your holiday's. I'll either be looking for you in a January thread or awaiting your arrival on a pregnancy thread. GL!

Orion - was it dead skin or could it have been dried colostrum? I think it's pretty promising either way, esp since it's highly abnormal for you. 

dmom - at least you have them; I'm potentially 7dpo but no c/h yet. FX for you!

August - that sounds like the cat I'm rehoming; she is always eating cardboard boxes and papers. Hope your baby is ok.

Lavender - good luck hun!

Emilie - any news?

Olive -I've been suffering pretty severe headaches on and off for years, and specifically on for the last several days. One warning, if you don't get your :bfp: be careful with alcohol and headaches as I can promise that even mild consumption can lead to severe headache worsening.

J - OMG OMG OMG!! I literally almost jumped out of my chair to do a happy dance when I read this! SOO excited that this could really be it for you!! FX FX FX :dust:

AFM here are SMU hpt (purple) and opk (blue) I *thought* I was potentially 7dpo today, and I noticed so much engorgement that I could barely find my cervix and almost didn't find the os. I *think* I see a shadow of pink on the hpt, and I have seen several women get clearly positive opk's when they are actually already pregnant. Between my temps and these tests, what do y'all think?? Also, I feel like I might be getting a sinus infection and bronchitis (hopefully not) as I usually do around this time of year. I was so hopeful that the vit c would prevent it..
 



Attached Files:







untitled (2).jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 20









untitled (3).jpg
File size: 44.6 KB
Views: 19









untitled.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 22


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Today is cd 13 and so far no positive OPK :( I am feeling so frustrated.


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> Nela, michelle, mytime - so sorry to hear that the :witch: showed up. Hope you are all able to enjoy your holiday's. I'll either be looking for you in a January thread or awaiting your arrival on a pregnancy thread. GL!
> 
> Orion - was it dead skin or could it have been dried colostrum? I think it's pretty promising either way, esp since it's highly abnormal for you.
> 
> dmom - at least you have them; I'm potentially 7dpo but no c/h yet. FX for you!
> 
> August - that sounds like the cat I'm rehoming; she is always eating cardboard boxes and papers. Hope your baby is ok.
> 
> Lavender - good luck hun!
> 
> Emilie - any news?
> 
> Olive -I've been suffering pretty severe headaches on and off for years, and specifically on for the last several days. One warning, if you don't get your :bfp: be careful with alcohol and headaches as I can promise that even mild consumption can lead to severe headache worsening.
> 
> J - OMG OMG OMG!! I literally almost jumped out of my chair to do a happy dance when I read this! SOO excited that this could really be it for you!! FX FX FX :dust:
> 
> AFM here are SMU hpt (purple) and opk (blue) I *thought* I was potentially 7dpo today, and I noticed so much engorgement that I could barely find my cervix and almost didn't find the os. I *think* I see a shadow of pink on the hpt, and I have seen several women get clearly positive opk's when they are actually already pregnant. Between my temps and these tests, what do y'all think?? Also, I feel like I might be getting a sinus infection and bronchitis (hopefully not) as I usually do around this time of year. I was so hopeful that the vit c would prevent it..

Im not sure if it was dried colostrum as its all new to me. It did look like dried skin flakes. Af isnt due until the 14th so we shall see. Too soon to bother testing at this point. And who knows maybe i have had it before and i just never saw it until now. Fx that it does turn out to be a good sign.


----------



## deductivemom

Querida87 said:


> Nela, michelle, mytime - so sorry to hear that the :witch: showed up. Hope you are all able to enjoy your holiday's. I'll either be looking for you in a January thread or awaiting your arrival on a pregnancy thread. GL!
> 
> Orion - was it dead skin or could it have been dried colostrum? I think it's pretty promising either way, esp since it's highly abnormal for you.
> 
> dmom - at least you have them; I'm potentially 7dpo but no c/h yet. FX for you!
> 
> August - that sounds like the cat I'm rehoming; she is always eating cardboard boxes and papers. Hope your baby is ok.
> 
> Lavender - good luck hun!
> 
> Emilie - any news?
> 
> Olive -I've been suffering pretty severe headaches on and off for years, and specifically on for the last several days. One warning, if you don't get your :bfp: be careful with alcohol and headaches as I can promise that even mild consumption can lead to severe headache worsening.
> 
> J - OMG OMG OMG!! I literally almost jumped out of my chair to do a happy dance when I read this! SOO excited that this could really be it for you!! FX FX FX :dust:
> 
> AFM here are SMU hpt (purple) and opk (blue) I *thought* I was potentially 7dpo today, and I noticed so much engorgement that I could barely find my cervix and almost didn't find the os. I *think* I see a shadow of pink on the hpt, and I have seen several women get clearly positive opk's when they are actually already pregnant. Between my temps and these tests, what do y'all think?? Also, I feel like I might be getting a sinus infection and bronchitis (hopefully not) as I usually do around this time of year. I was so hopeful that the vit c would prevent it..

Querida, do you post your chart somewhere? Wonder why FF isn't giving crosshairs so many dpo. What a bummer! Also, couldn't see the pics too well on my phone but the hpt still looked kinda wet. Any new observations later/when fully dry?

August, maybe it's the furbaby-related sleep disturbances but your temps look promising for an implantation dip! FX for you!


----------



## drjo718

Querida based on that opk i would think you're about to ovulate, especially since there isn't a clear ovulation based on your chart. GL!


----------



## MrsHudson

Querida FX for you! The HPT shows a line on my end. 

AFM still nothing. I had a medical issue come up and the only treatment is something that could be potentially harmful to a fetus. I'm still too early for a BFP and I have no choice but to take the medication. So at this point I'm praying if there is something in there it won't be harmed...


----------



## orionfox

Querida, I would def book a drs appointment just to get a blood test etc done especially since you now have another positive opk. Rather than leaving yourself in limbo and assuming its just a wacky post mirena cycle, you need to find out whats going on. And being that the mirena was already a year expired, you would think it wouldnt be that strong still to cause this much of an issue. But please go get yourself checked out just in case something is going on. The positive opk could also be indicating a pregnancy. If i were in the same situation i would want to find out for sure what is up. Also when did you last get a check up on your cyst? If you havent for a while, i would get an ultrasound done to see if its been shrinking or gone away yet just to make sure its not what is causing all this.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey ladies, so I'm a day late for af... I bled for an hour yesterday (so I thought the witch had got me) but still nothing.... I'm very confusedz bfn on test this morning.... Any advice? Xx


----------



## JandJPlus1

Querida I have an almost positive OPK too and I know I'm not ovulating. I don't know how to feel about this cycle at all because I've been having weird symptoms that I had with my son and some that I had with my angel baby. And I feel like I see just the faintest little something on my hpt from this afternoon. But it could just be a shadow or something and I don't want to get my hopes up because my cervix is still pretty soft and partially open so I don't know. But I also do know that it can take some women weeks of being pregnant to notice a change in their cervix so I don't want to give up hope completely yet. And Querida I do feel like I see something on your hpt and that's what my OPK looks like hah. Forgot to mention that on the other thread. :)


----------



## macydarling

Coming out of lurkdom to give my 2 cents re the +opk before AF, I've heard that some women have an lh surge before their period. However, with m/c bfp I was getting blazing +opks a few days before my faint +hpt. Back to lurkdom til I'm finally in the tww with you ladies xx


----------



## Querida87

Thanks everyone for your advice. Even though I see answers all across the board, it's calming to know so many people are here for me and willing to try and help me figure things out. If on Monday I have no clear answer (aka: high temps w/ no O, bfp, or drop for af) then I'll call the ob for a checkup. I'm kinda hoping I'll be calling him anyways, for a prenatal check, you know?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Macy, I've heard that too but I was doing them last month too and they were not near as dark as the ones I've gotten the last few days. The one from yesterday was positive, and the one from today was positive while wet but then dried a little lighter. So I know for sure from the last few cycles that I do not get a surge before my period. :)


----------



## NurseGinger

Haven't been on all day, hope everyone is doing well.. sorry for all the BFNs and FX for BFPs next cycle or for the people who haven't tested yet

Onetubeleft, possible late implantation?!?!?! Please keep us updated. 
Querida, I hope you figure it out :( please keep us updated also, how are you feeling at the moment?! 

Thank you to all the kind words about the issue with my neighbor. Havent seen her today, THANK GOODNESSS.


----------



## BABTTC123

Tested this morning with wandfo and it was bfn.
Tested evening with dollar tree tests and I think I am just holding onto nothing :/
what do you ladies think?
https://rs44.pbsrc.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/819_zps85672013.jpeg~320x480?t=1417831845https://rs44.pbsrc.com/albums/f11/baghramm/Mobile%20Uploads/20141205_180135_zps20abf264.jpg~320x480?t=1417831802


----------



## Querida87

LOOK AT THIS!! IRL there is a clear faint line and it looks pink to me!! This test was done about an hour ago and I just went to look for it. My friend sees the line too!!! It doesn't show on the pic as well as IRL so I did what I could to help you see it. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get darker in the AM!!!!
 



Attached Files:







untitled.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 25


----------



## BABTTC123

Quarida- I can see it a little! :)
Maybe it will be darker by tomorrow???


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> LOOK AT THIS!! IRL there is a clear faint line and it looks pink to me!! This test was done about an hour ago and I just went to look for it. My friend sees the line too!!! It doesn't show on the pic as well as IRL so I did what I could to help you see it. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE get darker in the AM!!!!

How long after you took the test did you take the pic?


----------



## NurseGinger

BABTTC: Im not seeing anything :( 

Querida: FX to you!!, I am seeing a faint faint faint line!


----------



## Querida87

Orion - about an hour after. I saw it right away, but wanted to give it time to fully dry before I believed it bc these tests usually dry without a hint of a second line, and this is from the same batch as those which dried neg.


----------



## orionfox

Fx that it ends up being a true bfp for you


----------



## BABTTC123

Nurseginger- It is super faint and hard to see. I am thinking it is just a shadow of where the line is supposed to be :( 

Quarida- Babydust!! I hope you see a darker line tomorrow!


----------



## angelmommy13

I, unfortunately, was let down.
I'd bd'd from 10/25-11/5 in hopes of a rainbow, didn't go as planned.
I was due for af on 11/22 with a no show of her, tested for the heck of it on 11/16 with a :bfn: :cry:
Tested a few days later, :bfn: 
I tested Wed, 11/26 in hopes of a :bfp: , nope still a :bfn: was def hoping to be able to share my pregnancy by Christmas.
Was out Nov, let's hope for January! <3


----------



## angelmommy13

Not to mention, I think I ovulated later than I thought.
So, I wasn't sure if I'd even ovulated the month of October/November.
I had a period 10/9-10/15, then after bd'ing for the first time in 6 months, I had a period from 10/25-10/30, just thought it was from not having any sex in 6 months, and it was. af showed her ugly face on 12/1 :cry:
So disappointed.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Tomorrow I will be 10dpo. I'm debating taking a test. I'm afraid I'm going to regret it but I just want to know asap. I've had a terrible migraine all day and I won't take my medicine unless i know I'm not pregnant. My boobs are so sore it is painful to touch them. A few nights ago they hurt so badly while I was sleeping, I dreamt that I was so engorged that I was spraying. It was a very strange dream but I'm hoping it is a good sign!

Also, does anyone else feel like a total hypochondriac checking so many boxes on FF.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So AF started today. I am out till January. I will still be here for you guys.


----------



## Wmelon77

So now even stranger symptoms r here and maybe AF, don't know yet.... I woke up from a strange dream that my sister had a baby!!! (Kinda made me sad because both of my sisters r fixed, little do they know how much I've been trying my best to have a baby) I had tingling bb's this am really bad when I woke up, so I tested. BFN :( So a few hrs later my heartburn started up and all I had was a bowl of cereal and a banana. Then I've been having milky discharge like crazy which isn't normal because I usually am pretty dry before AF. So I went to use the bathroom once more before going to bed and I see a very very slight pink discharge that was almost watery/clear pink instead of looking a creamy/ milky pink compared to the discharge I've been having. And I'm not due for another 5 days!!! I don't get this baby making stuff. I feel so depressed and stressed out right now. 2 yrs, 4 months and NOTHING. I have the most intense symptoms but I guess it's just PMS. *tears* Good Luck Ladies. Wish everyone the best.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Emilie and Angel, I'm so sorry. Hope you get your New Years baby! :hugs:


Wmelon, what makes you think it's AF if you're still 5 days away? Everything you said sounds promising to me. I would wait it out a bit longer before you assume it's negative. Best of luck! :dust:


AFM: My BBT seems to be going crazy. I took a test this morning :bfn:. Boo! My head is still splitting but I don't know what else to do. I'm currently in a hot bath with my head covered in ice packs, drinking a coke, and I just took two Tylenol. I may look for my pasTENSE after this and try that.


----------



## LouOscar01

Despite my clear ovary scan I was diagnosed with PCOS yesterday as a result of blood tests. I've barely stopped crying yet. Literally feels like the end of the world alongside my anovulatory cycle. Feel like I'll never be a mum :(


----------



## Querida87

Angel - I'm so sorry to hear about your struggles. I hope things get better for you soon.

AHope - ME ME I DO I DO!! lol couple od desperate crazy hypo's here! I understand that. I started testing yest at what *may* have been 7dpo. As to the headaches, are you drinking enough water? Try guzzling down a bottle or two and it may help immediately (may just make you full, but hey, it's worth a shot.)

Wmelon - I also think those are promising symptoms. Head up hun. there's hope yet. Animo.

Emilie - aww hun! :cry: It sucks! FX next cycle..

Lou - I don't even know how to tell you how sorry I am. I'm sending lots of long distance :hugs: your way. Just remember, now you know what's wrong and can work on fixing/controlling it.

AFM yest faint line in the pm was followed by another almost positive opk today and a very faint pink shadow on the hpt in the am. I couldn't get a good pic that showed what I can still see IRL. I took another with SMU and got another pinkish shadow that still won't show in the pic. Yesterday's line was stronger, I think bc I was a bit dehydrated. But I drank two water bottle right before bed and only had a three hour hold between FMU and SMU. I will try again in the pm if I'm urged to do so, otherwise I'll wait till tomorrow.


----------



## BABTTC123

Emilie- Sorry to hear about af :hugs: but at least you can enjoy the holidays ;) Relax and have fun! See where that gets ya!

Ambiguous- Hopefully that bfn turns into a bfp soon!

LouOscar- Having PCOS isn't that bad. It does suck especially when it is as out of control as I have it x( but TONS of women conceive who have it! It i actually an endocrine disorder and ovarian cysts and just a symptom of it.. I don't have any cysts and have it as well. I was anovulatory as well so my doctor put me on Clomid (along side with my metformin that i had already been taking.) it made me ovulate but hubby wasn't feeling up to bd that day and made a good attempt but just couldn't finish :/ We had dtd the day before and the day after but I am starting to think that it didn't catch and we missed it. 
Anyways, if you need some advice on this I would be happy to help :) :hugs: You will conceive! You just need an extra hand!
Oh! And Clomid isn't as expensive in the generic form. Works equally as well and is like 1/3rd of the price!

Quarida- Hope you get that bfp soon!!

wmelon- I would think that you should see a bfp any day now :D


----------



## NurseGinger

I started drinking 100% all natural grapefruit juice (heard it helps with EWCM, would love to know if anyone else drinks it..... it doesn't taste that great but i will get use to it), also my basal thermometer came in today!! two days earlier than it was suppose to! so happy! ready to start temping tomorrow!


----------



## Eclaire

Hello ladies, this thread seems so busy if you miss a couple of days. So though i have read everything I can't remember who said what, so I will just say sorry to everyone who is out and fx for those still waiting. As for the test pics, I can't see any positives on my screen, but hope they are clear irl.

Lou sorry to hear about the pcos, but at least a diagnosis is a step to fixing the problem. 

Afm, got home late last night from the trip from hell. When you ladies get your bfps that lead to toddlers, I suggest avoiding travel to large, busy, dirty metropolitan areas if you don't spend much time in them. Especially if they require a plane flight longer than a couple of hours. I am so sad that I saw almost none of the sights I wanted to see because I was alone with dd during the day and she wanted to walk everywhere and get into everything so we spent most of the daytime in our tiny hotel room with almost no toys. And in the evenings I was forced to tag along with my husband's coworkers, as they disagreed over everything except making us eat awful food. I was hoping for a fun and romantic trip to NYC, but instead I got a sick husband and toddler and almost no sleep. At least I got to bd once so hopefully we timed it well enough to make this bad trip into a positive. 4dpo, let's see what this cycle brings.


----------



## onetubeleft

Ok so I tried to hold out. And couldn't. 2days late for af. Witch hasn't showed up but the stork did! Faint positive! Will test again in the morning and hope for darker! Thank you all for the support! Xx


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft said:


> ok so i tried to hold out. And couldn't. 2days late for af. Witch hasn't showed up but the stork did! Faint positive! Will test again in the morning and hope for darker! Thank you all for the support! Xx

oh my gosh that is fantastic news!!!!


----------



## onetubeleft

NurseGinger said:


> onetubeleft said:
> 
> 
> ok so i tried to hold out. And couldn't. 2days late for af. Witch hasn't showed up but the stork did! Faint positive! Will test again in the morning and hope for darker! Thank you all for the support! Xx
> 
> oh my gosh that is fantastic news!!!!Click to expand...

I know I'm absolutely buzzing! How are you sweet? X


----------



## NurseGinger

Im doing alright, sitting with my sister at the moment who is dealing with morning sickness yet starving lol... im PMSing and sitting with jalapeno kettle chips, cookies and pecan spinwheels (the only time i crave junk food is when AF shows). Im on cd4 now, fertility window hits hopefully on the 11th then ovulate on the 16th HOPEFULLY. any advice on anything that you may of did different this round? I started drinking 100% grapefruit juice, just got my thermometer so i wills tart temping. We have been bding every other day so far this month and i figure the time ovulation gets here we will day before, day of and 2 days after. FX


----------



## EmilieBrianne

LouOscar01 said:


> Despite my clear ovary scan I was diagnosed with PCOS yesterday as a result of blood tests. I've barely stopped crying yet. Literally feels like the end of the world alongside my anovulatory cycle. Feel like I'll never be a mum :(

I have pcos and endometriosis. I ovulate about every 50 days. It does make it harder but it is possible to get pregnant. Most of the women in my family have pcos and on average have 2 kids. I am the only one that has endometriosis too. Just don't give up. I am here for you if you have questions or need to talk.


----------



## Querida87

Onetube - SOO HAPPY FOR YOU!! CONGRATS!!! :yippee: :happydance:


----------



## LouOscar01

I only started temping just at the end of last cycle...but I looked back at it and the temperatures were higher than my current temperatures. Just before AF last cycle the temps were between 36.6 and 36.9. This cycle they haven't gone above. 36.4 and are averaging at 36.2. Is there a chance I ovulated last cycle and so had higher temps towards the end? 

Please look at my charts and tell me what you think. I need some hope to keep me sane :(


----------



## LouOscar01

Onetubw congratulations xx

Querida congratulations xx


----------



## BABTTC123

Congrats Onetube!!! 

Emilie- Have you considered having surgery to help with the endometriosis? I have heard loads of success bfp stories after having surgery for it! :)


----------



## macydarling

Congrats onetube! :flower:

Nurse, Im trying grapefruit juice for the first time as well. Not sure if it has made any difference yet but Ive also skipped a few days since I really dont care for the taste :sick: Hopefully it helps as I dont get any ewcm these days.

Que did you test again?! :test:


----------



## onetubeleft

NurseGinger said:


> Im doing alright, sitting with my sister at the moment who is dealing with morning sickness yet starving lol... im PMSing and sitting with jalapeno kettle chips, cookies and pecan spinwheels (the only time i crave junk food is when AF shows). Im on cd4 now, fertility window hits hopefully on the 11th then ovulate on the 16th HOPEFULLY. any advice on anything that you may of did different this round? I started drinking 100% grapefruit juice, just got my thermometer so i wills tart temping. We have been bding every other day so far this month and i figure the time ovulation gets here we will day before, day of and 2 days after. FX



Aww, well honestly. We dtd on ovulation and till about 5 days after which we don't usually do. But I'm guessing that's y I got implantatuon bleeding on the day af was due. So maybe it took the egg a little longer than usual, I'm not 100percent sure but I'd say it was that, I'll be here babes x lots of positive thoughts! X


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks everyone! So happy. Will be keeping up to date with u all. So dont worry I'm not going anywhere xx


----------



## orionfox

Hmm. Its really getting hard to not start thinking that possibly things did work out this month. This morning i feel really off, slightly light headed and slightly crampy. Tmi but going #2 has been taking longer. Hoping it either means a bfp soon or a heavier/longer af...preferably the bfp but i will be happy with a longer stay from the witch.


----------



## macydarling

onetubeleft said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> Im doing alright, sitting with my sister at the moment who is dealing with morning sickness yet starving lol... im PMSing and sitting with jalapeno kettle chips, cookies and pecan spinwheels (the only time i crave junk food is when AF shows). Im on cd4 now, fertility window hits hopefully on the 11th then ovulate on the 16th HOPEFULLY. any advice on anything that you may of did different this round? I started drinking 100% grapefruit juice, just got my thermometer so i wills tart temping. We have been bding every other day so far this month and i figure the time ovulation gets here we will day before, day of and 2 days after. FX
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, well honestly. We dtd on ovulation and till about 5 days after which we don't usually do. But I'm guessing that's y I got implantatuon bleeding on the day af was due. So maybe it took the egg a little longer than usual, I'm not 100percent sure but I'd say it was that, I'll be here babes x lots of positive thoughts! XClick to expand...


That's interesting you say you dtd til 5 days after ov and dont usually do that. I happened to notice recently that we bd a lot leading up to my +opk but usually only bd the day it turns + then the day after and stop. So this cycle we are just bding every few days til it turns + and then we will bd <5 days after. Maybe we have a longer surge or something. My opks tend to stay + for 3-5 days.


----------



## MrsG09

Ambiguous, completely feel like a hypochondriac when I check box after box on FF! :haha:

Have you ever tried peppermint oil for your migraines? I've quit taking my preventative and mostly "stopper" (for lack of better word right now lol) since TTC, and have started looking into natural remedies. The peppermint oil seems to help by dabbing some on temples as well as putting some on a tissue to inhale. Best aids if/when I'm able to lay down, though. Not perfect, but better than absolutely nothing.


Emilie, very sorry you're out. Hope you get your BFP early in the new year! :hugs:

Onetubeleft, congrats! Fx for a healthy 9 months! 

AFM, 11dpo. Amazingly kept myself away from those evil tests this month so far! I did tell DH a couple of days ago to hide them, he just laughed at me. Think I just might test tomorrow! :thumbup:


----------



## Eclaire

Onetube that is so exciting. Congrats!


----------



## onetubeleft

macydarling said:


> onetubeleft said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> That's interesting you say you dtd til 5 days after ov and dont usually do that. I happened to notice recently that we bd a lot leading up to my +opk but usually only bd the day it turns + then the day after and stop. So this cycle we are just bding every few days til it turns + and then we will bd <5 days after. Maybe we have a longer surge or something. My opks tend to stay + for 3-5 days.
> 
> So excited to find out if it works! XxxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> onetubeleft said:
> 
> 
> ok so i tried to hold out. And couldn't. 2days late for af. Witch hasn't showed up but the stork did! Faint positive! Will test again in the morning and hope for darker! Thank you all for the support! Xx
> 
> oh my gosh that is fantastic news!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know I'm absolutely buzzing! How are you sweet? XClick to expand...




macydarling said:


> Congrats onetube! :flower:
> 
> Nurse, Im trying grapefruit juice for the first time as well. Not sure if it has made any difference yet but Ive also skipped a few days since I really dont care for the taste :sick: Hopefully it helps as I dont get any ewcm these days.
> 
> Que did you test again?! :test:

Yes, the taste is a bit meh, but im starting to get use to it. Hopefully it helps! When do you test?? I test on the 30th. 



onetubeleft said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> Im doing alright, sitting with my sister at the moment who is dealing with morning sickness yet starving lol... im PMSing and sitting with jalapeno kettle chips, cookies and pecan spinwheels (the only time i crave junk food is when AF shows). Im on cd4 now, fertility window hits hopefully on the 11th then ovulate on the 16th HOPEFULLY. any advice on anything that you may of did different this round? I started drinking 100% grapefruit juice, just got my thermometer so i wills tart temping. We have been bding every other day so far this month and i figure the time ovulation gets here we will day before, day of and 2 days after. FX
> 
> 
> 
> Aww, well honestly. We dtd on ovulation and till about 5 days after which we don't usually do. But I'm guessing that's y I got implantatuon bleeding on the day af was due. So maybe it took the egg a little longer than usual, I'm not 100percent sure but I'd say it was that, I'll be here babes x lots of positive thoughts! XClick to expand...

Hmmm maybe thats what we will do, bd every other day then the day before, during and a few days after O... maybe that will help. I doubt he will have an issue with that! FX!


----------



## macydarling

Nurse, my AF is due on the 20th. Im not testing early this month so if she doesnt show I'll test. Ive also been taking b6 to increase progesterone/luteal phase but I just started this month so I doubt it will change much yet. :flower:


----------



## OliveLuv

onetubeleft said:


> Ok so I tried to hold out. And couldn't. 2days late for af. Witch hasn't showed up but the stork did! Faint positive! Will test again in the morning and hope for darker! Thank you all for the support! Xx

Congrats!! That is so amazing!


----------



## NurseGinger

I have a thing of B6 i plan on starting next cycle if i do not get my BFP. My sister just looked over at me and said "i wish you were doing this with me" i said "huh? doing what?" she goes "being pregnant... that would be effing awesome"... i just smirked and said "yeah that would be cool." she doesn't know im TTC, so it was hard. FX THE 30TH IS MY BFP!

Edit: also forgot to mention ive been taking Prenatal Vitamins for about a month or so, which has B6 in it. So hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## macydarling

Aww, I can imagine that would be a difficult situation. We havent told anyone we're trying. Kind of glad I didnt since I wasnt expecting it to take so long! FX for your bfp on the 30th xx

Eta: I also take a prenatal with (15mg) b6 in it. The only b6s I could find were 100mg but I read it can cause nerve damage if you take too much so I cut the pill in half. I also am taking an additional 500mg of vit C as that is supposed to help with progesterone/lp as well. Cant remember how much vit V is in my prenatal, but it isnt a lot and the daily allowance is crazy high like 2000mg or something anyway..


----------



## Loobs

Just a quick check in for me. Positive OPK today and tons of EWCM! Getting lots of the BD in! X


----------



## EmilieBrianne

BABTTC123 said:


> Congrats Onetube!!!
> 
> Emilie- Have you considered having surgery to help with the endometriosis? I have heard loads of success bfp stories after having surgery for it! :)

I did already back in april. They also removed the cyst on my ovary too.


----------



## BABTTC123

Sweet! Now it is just a waiting game for that bfp!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

MrsG09 said:


> Ambiguous, completely feel like a hypochondriac when I check box after box on FF! :haha:
> 
> Have you ever tried peppermint oil for your migraines? I've quit taking my preventative and mostly "stopper" (for lack of better word right now lol) since TTC, and have started looking into natural remedies. The peppermint oil seems to help by dabbing some on temples as well as putting some on a tissue to inhale. Best aids if/when I'm able to lay down, though. Not perfect, but better than absolutely nothing.
> 
> 
> Emilie, very sorry you're out. Hope you get your BFP early in the new year! :hugs:
> 
> Onetubeleft, congrats! Fx for a healthy 9 months!
> 
> AFM, 11dpo. Amazingly kept myself away from those evil tests this month so far! I did tell DH a couple of days ago to hide them, he just laughed at me. Think I just might test tomorrow! :thumbup:

Thanks! Actually I believe that's the main ingredient in pasTENSE. It's a wonderful product!!! FX if you test tomorrow. I found them on Amazon for 30 cents per test so I may be testing again soon. :)


----------



## Querida87

Does anyone think I should test again tonight? I'm running out of 10miu tests and the rest are 25miu. I feel like I'm dehydrated, which is bad, but it could mean a sooner clear positive as urine will be more concentrated.. I'm gonna go wrap gifts, but I may test right before bed as I don't plan on drinking anything else today except what I need to take my prenatals and vitamins.. I'll be checking back in if I do test again tonight, otherwise it will be morning.


----------



## macydarling

Que, I'll say it again :test: lol

Eta: Or not if you don't wanna :haha: Im not testing early anymore so I have to live vicariously through the ladies on here.


----------



## LavenderLove

Querida I'd wait if you think you're dehydrated. Trust me, I did that this week with OPKs and I just felt absolutely awful! It really wasn't worth it at all. :nope: As dreadfully hard as the wait is I'd drink lots today and then test in the morning.


----------



## deductivemom

Onetube, what great news! Keep us posted.

Querida, I know I never can wait if I think I see something, but then it always turns out my morning tests are better. I will admit to occasionally keeping a cup by the potty and collecting some urine whenever I go. If it's fairly clear I dump it but if it seems more concentrated then I test :-D Either way, let us know!

AFM, still twiddling thumbs. I think I might be coming down with a cold (boo!) but haven't really gotten sick since I started all my TTC vitamins so maybe it's a good thing? Perhaps a little bean is in there suppressing my immune system. Also having lots of thick, milky CM and throbbing breasts yesterday. But as usual those could easily be progesterone side effects. Still have until at least Tuesday to test. Should wait even longer...


----------



## NurseGinger

First day of temping starts tomorrow. Let's hope this goes well :)))


----------



## JandJPlus1

I so want to be excited about this cycle because I have that gut feeling that I am pregnant and there has been just a little something on all my tests yesterday and today but I find myself not being able to get excited because the last time that I had this gut feeling was my miscarriage and I'm terrified it will happen again if I am pregnant. I know I'm only 8 DPO and there is still time but I just feel discouraged. :(


----------



## JandJPlus1

So here you go ladies, I can't attach more than one photo for whatever reason so there will be quite a few posts. :( number 1. Unedited, just the brightness taken down because my bathroom is really bright. Can you see it? It was taken within the 10 minute time frame.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 24


----------



## JandJPlus1

Number 2, weird thermal one, I was having fun.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 16


----------



## JandJPlus1

Number 3, inverted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## JandJPlus1

Number 4. Different angle inverted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## JandJPlus1

Number 5. These are tests from earlier, the really dried one is from yesterday and the other one is from this morning, taken like an hour after it was done. My pee was fairly diluted this morning as well.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## JandJPlus1

Number 6. Last one, same one, just inverted.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## drjo718

Jandj I see a faint pink line in the first pic!


----------



## LavenderLove

I see something in the first 3! :dance: I hope the line continues to get darker for you! FX!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I can definitely see it in real life and it's definitely pink. I'm only 8 DPO so I wasn't really expecting to see anything for another couple days. I'll be testing tomorrow morning if my pee isn't too dilute, or in the afternoon after at least a 5 hour hold if it is. I really hope it gets darker. My nipples are super sensitive and I'm exhausted and crampy on and off. Plus I'm cold all the time, which I'm like never cold and neither my son nor my husband thinks the house is cold. I also feel like I could eat all the time and have been having headaches and neck aches. The one that really makes me think that my feeling could be correct is the blue veins in my breasts being noticeable again. I'm not sure, but I really hope this is it.


----------



## abydix

hi ladies sorry i was AWOL was dealing with crazy symptoms. congrats to all those that have gotten their BFP. And FX to the rest of us i have a good feeling for this month. i have been inspired.:dust:


----------



## Eclaire

I am looking forward to seeing some darker lines today jandj and Querida.


----------



## AugustBride6

I had a dream I poas and it was positive so I peed on four more and uploaded a pic for you ladies lol. 12dpo, naturally I had to test..bfn. Hopefully tomorrow is my day! Off to shop!


----------



## macydarling

Where are you with your test Que?! Ive been in this tww with you sooo long, I need answers! :winkwink: lol


----------



## MrsHudson

Well ladies I got a BFP this morning. The doc that prescribed me my medication told me to not take it and to see my OB so that's what I'll do.

Here it is:
https://i57.tinypic.com/2430t4n.jpg

I had a dream I told my deceased grandma I was pregnant and thought I should take one when I got up. Showed DH and he's pretty excited.


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Hudson!!!!


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats MrsHudson! That is so exciting. I love these somewhat prophetic dreams.


----------



## MrsHudson

Thank you ladies! I hope to see some more BFP's!!!!!


----------



## NurseGinger

Congrats!!! that is so wonderful!! So happy to see this! wishing you a very healthy and happy pregnancy/baby. woooohooooo


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congratulations to all the :bfp: today!!!


----------



## xprincessx

Hi ladies, 

I am 2dpo so will be testing from the 13th (8dpo)! Hoping everyone gets a :bfp: for christmas! x


----------



## AmbiguousHope

I know I'm only 11dpo but I got my second :bfn: today and I'm quickly losing steam. I don't know if I'll continue after this. I'm feeling pretty hurt. :cry: :xmas11:


----------



## JandJPlus1

I took one this morning with really diluted and the line was still there. :) hoping to get some first response tests when I'm out and about.


----------



## NurseGinger

I have one frer and one clear blue digital left (saving clear blue till i see a faint line on a frer), i do not want to go buy any because i would be afraid i would test to early and get another bfn :( hate seeing that.... i have awhile before i can test, but just thinking about the possibility makes me sad. FX, prayers and positive vibes for everyone!


----------



## Loobs

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs! Hope there are more to go around! X


----------



## xprincessx

Oh I forgot to say I will be testing Dec 13th onwards x


----------



## patienltyw8n

I'm testing Dec 10th


----------



## onetubeleft

okay so this is my positive. it has got darker today but not by much... will ring docs in the morning for an early dating scan... (as i only have one tube they like to check its in the right place save me losing the other one) i havent had any morning sickness or symptoms... so im now feeling worried. xxx

top one is yesterday evening. bottom is today.
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## patienltyw8n

AmbiguousHope said:


> I know I'm only 11dpo but I got my second :bfn: today and I'm quickly losing steam. I don't know if I'll continue after this. I'm feeling pretty hurt. :cry: :xmas11:

:flower::flower: Don't feel bad. And dont give up. lol... youd be surprised at how many tests I buy.:dohh:


----------



## MrsG09

Congrats, MrsH! 

JandJ, fingers are crossed your tests get darker!

Onetube, good luck hon! Fx your bundle is right where it's supposed to be! :hugs:

Congrats to anyone I missed, too! This thread moves quickly! 

I tested today, 12dpo. I honestly feel like I might be dreaming but I know it's there! Clear as day there. I still had to explain to DH. Even with the package instructions he had no idea what he was looking at :haha:. To make it even more memorable, one of our dogs came in and wagged the pee cup right off the tub ledge with his tail...pee...everywhere. :rofl: That has to be a good sign of things to come, right!? :xmas13:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft said:


> okay so this is my positive. it has got darker today but not by much... will ring docs in the morning for an early dating scan... (as i only have one tube they like to check its in the right place save me losing the other one) i havent had any morning sickness or symptoms... so im now feeling worried. xxx
> 
> top one is yesterday evening. bottom is today.

Hopefully nothing is wrong! I know a few people who had zero symptoms during their TWW or 2-3 weeks after their BFP, FX for you :) i am happy you go your BFP, MERRY FREAKING CHRISTMAS!! :happydance:


----------



## onetubeleft

i know right?!? now its your turn!!!! xxx


----------



## patienltyw8n

I'm new here and I'm waiting to test on Tuesday . Man Am I scared I already got a BFN 10dpo. That's because I was cramping 9DPO. I dont know bout you guys but I'm on a need to know basis. I'm 30 something higher than 5... LOL. Well anyways here's with has been happening:
3DPO- nothing
4DPO-boob pain and:growlmad:
5DPO-heavey boobs and pain too and :growlmad:
6DPO- sick, tired and sensitive as heck everyone hurted my feelings:cry:
7DPO- Boob pain seems to be there but not as bad and :dohh:forgetful
8DPO-I needed a hug. 
9DPO-While washing the dishes I get this awful AF pain like: go and get a maxi- she's arrived... lol lay out the carpet!! But nothing- just cream (sorry). i test and BFN 
10DPO- By now boob pain has left only nipple tenderness. still kinda cramping
11DPO-temp 97.7 idk if that's too low plus i'm sensitive:cry: 
and now here I am 12dpo... bbt still up though 97.8 cramping and in need of a hug. I'm gonna test on the 10th hoping AF doesnt show.

:dust: to you guys!


----------



## NurseGinger

i seriously hope! please please please please!


----------



## waterbaby33

Hello, new here. Please put me down for the 13th. Thanks!
Waterbaby33


----------



## MrsHudson

Thank you all! DH and I are still in a bit of shock. the things I do feel could be part of my other issue so I don't know. I have the hiccups really bad and my stomach is being very picky. I also have cramping and allergies. 

I really hope you ladies see some more BFPs and if you don't please don't loose hope.


----------



## Querida87

J - I am literally jumping in my seat, so excited for you!! I wanna see a test ASAP tomorrow!!

MrsHudson - CONGRATS!! H&H 9 months!

Macy - I tested this am but the urine was really diluted due to waking up a couple times to pee bc I couldn't hold it. I *thought* I might see something, but it dried clear and was my last 10miu test, so I won't test again till Tues and only if my temps stay high and rise. I am gonna call my ob though, JIC and hopefully get bloods done.


----------



## Eclaire

Mrsg and onetube congrats on those bfps. Very exciting developments!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats to all the fabulous bfp's! So wonderful. 
We were away all weekend and I continued having my hours of naucious ness every afternoon. I'm also having insane lower back pain. AF is due tomorrow and I think she's coming in like a run away train. I'm so bummed. I hope nothing's wrong with my system post mc and next month will work out better.m


----------



## JandJPlus1

Querida, no need to wait until tomorrow. This just happened ladies!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 29


----------



## JandJPlus1

And for those of you who can't see it, there's this one too. Both lines were there within the 5 minute mark and even hubby saw them. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats jandj!


----------



## xprincessx

congratulations jandj!


----------



## NurseGinger

I love seeing all the BFPs, especially around the holidays!!!! FX for all of those who got BFNs to get there BFPs soon! I am so praying i ring in the new years with amazing news <3 :)


----------



## Lirpa11

I'm hoping I can join you ladies, and add to the BFPs. We are under going our first ivf cycle, egg collection tomorrow, and if all goes well, we will b in the TWW with testing towards tv end of the month. :) I'll confirm in a week or so if it all goes well so you can add me then.

Looking forward to a TWW! Haven't had one in awhile!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Thank you everyone for the congrats! We are so beyond thrilled. I'm choosing to take it as a very good sign that I got such strong lines so early. Fingers crossed that this bean is a sticky one and we will get our rainbow!


----------



## deductivemom

So excited for all the bfps. Hoping for more holiday magic for everyone still waiting!

Afm, had a big temp increase this morning. Highest temp ever! But as I mentioned yesterday, I think I could be coming down with a cold. Anyone have experience temping with a fever? Thankfully haven't had to deal with this problem before (this is my tenth month temping). Guess there's probably no way to tell a fever from a baby-related temp spike. Sigh. Guess we will just see what happens the next few days. FX it's a good thing!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

deductivemom said:


> So excited for all the bfps. Hoping for more holiday magic for everyone still waiting!
> 
> Afm, had a big temp increase this morning. Highest temp ever! But as I mentioned yesterday, I think I could be coming down with a cold. Anyone have experience temping with a fever? Thankfully haven't had to deal with this problem before (this is my tenth month temping). Guess there's probably no way to tell a fever from a baby-related temp spike. Sigh. Guess we will just see what happens the next few days. FX it's a good thing!

I was up all night throwing up early in this cycle and had a spike from it. It wasn't quite a fever but it was a massive spike. I hope you feel better and FX you get your baby spike!


----------



## deductivemom

Thanks, ambiguous! Of course this spike had to happen right around expected implantation. Ugh! But I will just assume it was a slight fever unless I see a definite trend.


----------



## Querida87

J - I couldn't be more happy for you! You so deserve it! I'm keeping everything (except my legs) crossed in hopes that you have your sticky bean and an H&H 9 months. Hopefully I'll be joining you soon!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Yeah definitely don't cross those legs lol. I hope that you get answers soon. Did you test today?


----------



## orionfox

Congrats to all the new bfps

Afm nothing much at this point. Felt better today and not really crampy. I think what made me feel the most better was a surprise bd from hubby last night lol. Even though i was half asleep hahaha. Im hoping to join in on the bfps for the holidays but im not holding my breath. The other day i literally had to pull myself away from grabbing a test due to feeling moody etc yesterday. Too many bfns have me not want to see more.


----------



## smiley4442

MrsHudson said:


> Well ladies I got a BFP this morning. The doc that prescribed me my medication told me to not take it and to
> see my OB so that's what I'll do.
> Here it is:
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2430t4n.jpg
> 
> I had a dream I told my deceased grandma I was pregnant and thought I should take one when I got up. Showed DH and he's pretty excited.




onetubeleft said:


> okay so this is my positive. it has got darker today but not by much... will ring docs in the morning for an early dating scan... (as i only have one tube they like to check its in the right place save me losing the other one) i havent had any morning sickness or symptoms... so im now feeling worried. xxx
> 
> top one is yesterday evening. bottom is today.




MrsG09 said:


> Congrats, MrsH!
> 
> JandJ, fingers are crossed your tests get darker!
> 
> Onetube, good luck hon! Fx your bundle is right where it's supposed to be! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats to anyone I missed, too! This thread moves quickly!
> 
> I tested today, 12dpo. I honestly feel like I might be dreaming but I know it's there! Clear as day there. I still had to explain to DH. Even with the package instructions he had no idea what he was looking at :haha:. To make it even more memorable, one of our dogs came in and wagged the pee cup right off the tub ledge with his tail...pee...everywhere. :rofl: That has to be a good sign of things to come, right!? :xmas13:




JandJPlus1 said:


> Querida, no need to wait until tomorrow. This just happened ladies!



CONGRATS LADIES ON YOUR BFP's!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## smiley4442

So, you can add me to the BFP list too! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
12 dpo, AF due tomorrow. 1st pic is at the 2 minute mark, 2nd is at 3 minutes.
 



Attached Files:







photo 1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 7









photo 2.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LavenderLove

Oh my goodness, so many BFPs! :dance: Congratulations, ladies! This is so exciting! <3


----------



## macydarling

Oh wow, all these bfps, this must be a lucky thread. Congrats ladies :yipee:


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats smiling!

Deductive your temp spike isn't showing a fever, since it is still in the normal temp range so I would consider this to be a good sign. Fx it is a symptom of implantation and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Querida87

J - yeah but my pee was diluted bc I drank coffee before bed and my hold was only 3 hours because I kept waking up to pee. lol. It was my last 10miu test so I'm gonna give it a couple more days and see what happens with my temps. I might call the doc tomorrow to see if he will do any tests.. BF thinks I haven't been testing and won't until Friday. lol


----------



## JandJPlus1

Haha that's okay my husband is mad at me because I said that I wouldn't take my clear blue digital for a couple days and I broke and took it and it was negative haha.


----------



## OliveLuv

MrsHudson said:


> Well ladies I got a BFP this morning. The doc that prescribed me my medication told me to not take it and to see my OB so that's what I'll do.
> 
> Here it is:
> https://i57.tinypic.com/2430t4n.jpg
> 
> I had a dream I told my deceased grandma I was pregnant and thought I should take one when I got up. Showed DH and he's pretty excited.

Yay! Congrats!


----------



## OliveLuv

JandJPlus1 said:


> And for those of you who can't see it, there's this one too. Both lines were there within the 5 minute mark and even hubby saw them. :)

So great! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## OliveLuv

Congrats ladies on all the BFP, lucky thread! 

I'm 11 DPO and I had promised myself that I would hold off from testing but ended up caving yesterday and today (once I start I can't stop)! I had BFN on both and I'm feeling pretty down. I really just want this to be our cycle. I had all these dreams of telling my parents on Christmas :( I'm trying not to get down about it. Last night we went to a Christmas party and four of my friends are pregnant and a few others had brand new little ones and it was hard to not feel envious! 
Sorry for venting. I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

OliveLuv said:


> Congrats ladies on all the BFP, lucky thread!
> 
> I'm 11 DPO and I had promised myself that I would hold off from testing but ended up caving yesterday and today (once I start I can't stop)! I had BFN on both and I'm feeling pretty down. I really just want this to be our cycle. I had all these dreams of telling my parents on Christmas :( I'm trying not to get down about it. Last night we went to a Christmas party and four of my friends are pregnant and a few others had brand new little ones and it was hard to not feel envious!
> Sorry for venting. I'm trying to stay positive.

I'm 11dpo with two BFNs also. You're welcome to join my pity party. FX you get your Christmas baby! Stay strong! According to FF only about 50% of pregnant women get a positive at this stage. I'm trying not to lose hope.


----------



## OliveLuv

AmbiguousHope said:


> OliveLuv said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ladies on all the BFP, lucky thread!
> 
> I'm 11 DPO and I had promised myself that I would hold off from testing but ended up caving yesterday and today (once I start I can't stop)! I had BFN on both and I'm feeling pretty down. I really just want this to be our cycle. I had all these dreams of telling my parents on Christmas :( I'm trying not to get down about it. Last night we went to a Christmas party and four of my friends are pregnant and a few others had brand new little ones and it was hard to not feel envious!
> Sorry for venting. I'm trying to stay positive.
> 
> I'm 11dpo with two BFNs also. You're welcome to join my pity party. FX you get your Christmas baby! Stay strong! According to FF only about 50% of pregnant women get a positive at this stage. I'm trying not to lose hope.Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm definitely not giving up but I do have slight cramps like AF is thinking about making an appearance. Nice to be in the same boat with someone. My fingers and toes are crossed for you!


----------



## OliveLuv

Question about HPT's, the ones I am using right now are WH Accu test strips. I just looked and they are 25mlu. What do you ladies test with? - Especially you ladies getting BFPs at 8DPO! :) The past few cycles I was buying FRERs but that got expensive! So last cycle I bought a bunch of these on amazon. Really, I should just be patient and wait till AF is late!


----------



## Tink1o5

wanted to pop in and say HUGE CONGRATS to the ladies who have gotten there :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## LavenderLove

OliveLuv said:


> Question about HPT's, the ones I am using right now are WH Accu test strips. I just looked and they are 25mlu. What do you ladies test with? - Especially you ladies getting BFPs at 8DPO! :) The past few cycles I was buying FRERs but that got expensive! So last cycle I bought a bunch of these on amazon. Really, I should just be patient and wait till AF is late!

Last 2 cycles I just used the New Choice brands which are from Dollar Tree that I believe are 25mlu. This time around I've got Wondfo which is also 25mlu. I plan on doing the Wondfo tests first, and if I get BFPs on those I've got two FRERs ready to go. :thumbup:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> · Greats
> · Tankel
> · Wannabemum23
> · Poppiebug
> · Ellahopesky
> · Loulabear22
> · MrsHudson
> · JandJPlus1
> · Smiley4442
> · MrsG09
> · Onetubeleft
> 
> December 1st
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 8th
> · Sass827
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> · Deductivemom
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Ambiguoushope
> · Patientlyw8n
> 
> 
> December 12th
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> · Waterbaby33
> · Xprincessx
> 
> December 14th
> · Eclaire
> 
> December 15th
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · LavenderLove
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> · Abydix
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> · Maltesemom
> 
> December 20th
> · NoRi2014
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · Macydarling
> · EmilieBrianne
> · 55comet555
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> 
> December 22nd
> · Loobs
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 24th
> · BabyFeva
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> · Dreamer2015
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> 
> TBA
> · Mamawolf
> · Teeny weeny
> · Nela
> · Sppmom
> · Lirpa11

Okay is everyone in the right spot?

Congratulations on all the BFP's I am so happy for you guys. I hope the rest of us get ours soon.

@ OliveLuv, and AmbiguousHope, I know it is hard to stay positive but you are not out till the witch shows her ugly face.

@ Lirpa11, I put you down TBA until you have a date.

Afm af just ended so let the bding begin lol. I really want my bfp soon.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats to all with BFP's!! Good luck to the rest of us.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Mrs g, onetube and j&j congratulations!! So exciting to see all these BFP's!!

H&H 9 months ladies!

I am still only on CD8..... But hoping this thread is lucky!! Xx


----------



## Lilllian

Pretty sure I am 1dpo today - had lots of ewcm yesterday and today it is creamy, still stretchy. 
My stomach is totally bloated and uncomfortable. I had some stretchy cm from last Wednesday but it massively increased every day up to yesterday. Had sex three times since Wednesday, so I am hopeful that we timed it right but we did miss yesterday as we were out all day. 

Looking to test on the 16th/17th!


----------



## macydarling

Congrats again to the bfps! :flower:

AFM, got my +opk yesterday on cd 15 which is a day earlier than usual so I'll take it :)


----------



## Blondie_x

I've not been on the forum for a few days, and just managed to catch up! This has been a busy thread ;)

Congrats to all who got their bfps! This is turning out to be a lucky thread! Sorry to those whose af arrived, I have my fingers crossed for you for next cycle!

AFM, I'm sure I'm 3dpo today. I do have an obvious temp rise since ovulation, but it isn't as high as previous cycles. Not sure whether this is a good sign that it's different, or if it's a bad sign. I guess I'll just see what happens. I did take evening primrose oil this cycle from af up until ovulation which may have something to do with my temp being lower than usual. Also, I ovulated cd12 this cycle, but I usually ovulate cd14. Perhaps this is also due to the evening primrose oil.


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations to all of the weekend :bfp:'s!! How exiting!!

afm...Tested this morning at 13 DPO...BFN. Definitely feeling a little discouraged this morning. I have an appt with my ob this afternoon. Hopefully she will have some words of wisdom :shrug:


----------



## NurseGinger

I feel everyday i log on a new BFP appears! such awesome news. congrats to everyone so far! FX and prayers/positive vibes to the ones still trying. :) we got this!! lets make this round OUR round and get those BFPs in!! xoxo


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies I hope everyone is having a good day and hopefully we get more bfps today.

Afm, 6dpo and not much to report. Big temp dip this morning and I have had very few cramps/twinges and occasionally my breasts feel a little painful. But to be fair my breasts felt this way before ovulation so I don't think it counts as a symptom. Not sure why, but I am not feeling very confident this month.


----------



## smiley4442

I know we have some early testers on here that are getting a negative and getting discouraged and wanted to share with you that Thursday at 9 dpo I got a very clear negative! Then Sunday at 12 dpo I got a super strong positive line. So don't get discouraged til the witch shows!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats MrsHudson, JandJ, Smiley and any of the other :bfp:s I missed!! Wow! I have never seen this thread be so successful I couldn't even keep up with BFPs! H&H 9 months to all of you :crib: And FXed that the rest of us can keep the trend going!!

Smiley - Super extra big :hugs: and congrats since we've been BnB buds for so long. What an awesome christmas present :xmas12:

AFM - :shrug: looks like it's officially endometriosis. My cyst no longer "looks like" any other kind of cyst, and I'm starting to get some other discomforts that are probably other adhesion :xmas11:. But, good news is I'm still on track for this month even though I went off the Femara early. I'll still get the HCG trigger and progesterone, so maybe not all hope is lost for this month yet .... And no matter what it's better than cancer, which I'm glad finally seems to be off the table


----------



## tag74

Testing December 25th!! :)


----------



## onetubeleft

Got a bfn after my bfp. 3 days late... What's going on? X


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I was going to test next Thursday the 19th. But already on CD18 I have spotting. Well, it's a bit more than that today so I'm out. I will still have my day21 bloods but I already know the answer. :-( xx


----------



## littleone1993

I'm going to be testing on New Years Eve. 

Me and husband are currently in the WTTC category however we didnt realise that unprotected sex the week before implant removal is a no no! So I'll be testing 5 weeks after implant removal making it the 31st December. It might be an oops moment but it will be a very happy one!


----------



## xprincessx

3dpo and still having watery cm but it is now a milky colour...still watery consistency though...thought I should have dried up by now?


----------



## Eclaire

Onetube if you haven't started bleeding and cramping you are probably fine. The test might just be defective. Take a test of a different brand if you can and avoid blue dye tests. Did you call you Dr for blood work and an early scan?


----------



## Eclaire

I need a moment to vent. I was at a playdate this morning and one of the moms who wasn't sure if she wanted a second child told us that she is pregnant with an oops baby. She seemed scared and in denial, but her husband is thrilled. She wanted to know if we were serious about having another kid mostly because I don't think she wants to go through this alone. So I told her we were actively trying and that I had recently had a chemical. I could tell she felt really bad about accidentally falling pregnant while I am struggling. I am happy for her, but this just reinforces how much I want a healthy baby too.


----------



## AugustBride6

Back from my appointment. Providing AF comes as expected on Wednesday She recommended getting a SA for DH this week. Pending his results I will start Clomid our next cycle. We have a plan and I feel better :happydance:


----------



## Loobs

Eclaire - feel free to vent! I'm sure she was horrified to realise you've been trying and suffered a loss. It must have felt so awkward! I am feeling the "happy for a friend but insanely jealous" emotions at the moment. So bittersweet! X


----------



## orionfox

onetubeleft said:


> Got a bfn after my bfp. 3 days late... What's going on? X

Have you had any cramping at all yet? Hopefully it was just a defective test and not a chemical happening. I would take another test that is non blue dye in the morning to see what happens.


----------



## onetubeleft

Cheaper test. I'm now 17dpo but I did one straight after and there was a faint line. Very confusing. Will let you know how I get on tomorrow with bloods at docs xxx


----------



## onetubeleft

No cramping or blood at all x


----------



## orionfox

Thats good, probably just the test then....fx that your appt goes well and that your levels are good.


----------



## KrissyB

:xmas1: Wow!!! So in better news than my last post, even without taking the full round of Letrozole, it looks like it had a LOT more of a (positive) impact than Clomid did for me! I've got EWCM (which I almost never get) and an ALMOST positive OPK.... on CD10!! I normally don't ovulate until day 19-20! :xmas8:


----------



## JandJPlus1

I can't remember who it was that was asking about what pregnancy tests we used when we got positives early so I'm sorry. But I used Medicare from the dollarama (I live in canada) and I got a super faint positive on 8 DPO. I got my real positive on that and on a FRER on 9 DPO. I do however only have a 13 day LP. So it's the equivalent of someone who has a 14 day LP getting a positive on 10 DPO.


----------



## NurseGinger

Alright ladies, im moving up in the world and purchased my first OPKs (and HOPEFULLY my last for awhile due to BFP this cycle!) So any tips or tricks on how to use these? i got the ClearBlue Ovulation test Digital. with the three types of "smilies" a blank face/circle that shows low fertility, a smilie face with lines around it to show High and a reg. smiley that apparently flashes when it is peak. I am estimated 8 days away from ovulation day. Never used one of these before and i pray this is what i need to get my BFP and be able to ring in the year with amazing news. FX

Edit: i heard to do the OPK in the afternoon however when reading the instructions it said "test after longest period of sleep with first morning urine"


----------



## JandJPlus1

Those are the ones I used, it's circle means low, flashing smiley means medium, solid smiley means peak. And you should use them in the morning, they work better then for whatever reason.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

onetubeleft said:


> Got a bfn after my bfp. 3 days late... What's going on? X

With my last chemical I started cramping a couple days after my negative and bleeding a week after that. I hope your blood test give you good news. I really hope it isn't a chemical.


----------



## deductivemom

Congrats on all the new (and strong!) bfps. What a lucky thread so far. Onetube, praying for you that it's just a defective test and not a chemical. 

Afm, finally 7dpo today and getting to the time when I am antsy to POAS. May test tomorrow or might hold out until Wednesday. No major symptoms - sore boobs, constipation, some random lower abdominal pain last night. Nothing I haven't also had sometimes on unsuccessful cycles (plus the progesterone causes its own symptoms). Looks like my temp spike a couple days ago was not a sustained shift so who knows if it's a good sign or doesn't mean anything. But should know a lot more within the next week. Trying to keep positive!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Top one is yesterday's original positive, bottom is today's test. Look how much darker it got! :wohoo:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oops, picture didn't attach.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## mummymelsy

Hi guys! I'm Mel, TTC #1, month #1..... the wait is killing me.... due for AF on the 15th, but my test says I can test 'up to' 4 days before I am due.... how accurate is this??


Can't wait to test, well actually I've tested a few times already (haha) so nervous!


----------



## orionfox

Well im hoping to soon join in on the bfps...ive decided to grab a couple walmart cheapies tonight as i just dont seem to be myself. Ive been extra moody (sat i was feeling under the weather for no reason at all...and today i felt upset and angry due to the rainy weather and what i thought was my bus passing by me without seeing me). Ive also been feeling slightly crampy and slow to go #2 all day long which isnt like me. Im roughly 9-11dpo. Im not holding my breath, but im hoping it may be just want im wanting. Im testing tonight and then in the morning.


----------



## orionfox

mummymelsy said:


> Hi guys! I'm Mel, TTC #1, month #1..... the wait is killing me.... due for AF on the 15th, but my test says I can test 'up to' 4 days before I am due.... how accurate is this??
> 
> 
> Can't wait to test, well actually I've tested a few times already (haha) so nervous!

That is based on the average amount of time it takes for the hcg to build up enough. Some know as soon as 8dpo while others dont find out until 18dpo or more. It al depends on how quickly your own hcg rises.


----------



## MrsG09

Congrats to any new BFPs I may have missed. Fingers crossed to those still waiting!



OliveLuv said:


> Question about HPT's, the ones I am using right now are WH Accu test strips. I just looked and they are 25mlu. What do you ladies test with? - Especially you ladies getting BFPs at 8DPO! :) The past few cycles I was buying FRERs but that got expensive! So last cycle I bought a bunch of these on amazon. Really, I should just be patient and wait till AF is late!

The ones I purchased are actually called BFP. From Fairhaven Health. I believe they're 20mlu if I recall correctly. You can get them straight from Fairhaven or from Amazon. Likely other places as well, but not sure where. They're "cheapies" but seem to be quite effective. There was an error on labeling for Amazon, but thanks to my review that's been fixed so what you order, you should get lol! I also used their ovulation tests with success.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Question for everyone doing OPK/PT that require you to use a cup. What kind of cup do you use? I've been using Dixie Cups but I wonder if that could alter any results?


----------



## LavenderLove

AmbiguousHope said:


> Question for everyone doing OPK/PT that require you to use a cup. What kind of cup do you use? I've been using Dixie Cups but I wonder if that could alter any results?

I'm using disposable cups as well. Doesn't seem to have affected any of my results thus far!


----------



## KrissyB

orionfox said:


> mummymelsy said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! I'm Mel, TTC #1, month #1..... the wait is killing me.... due for AF on the 15th, but my test says I can test 'up to' 4 days before I am due.... how accurate is this??
> 
> 
> Can't wait to test, well actually I've tested a few times already (haha) so nervous!
> 
> That is based on the average amount of time it takes for the hcg to build up enough. Some know as soon as 8dpo while others dont find out until 18dpo or more. It al depends on how quickly your own hcg rises.Click to expand...

I think it also depends on how much baseline hcg you have. I try to bump this thread as often as possible because I found it really helpful

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/two-week-wait/2164359-some-information-hcg-levels-testing.html


----------



## ultrabluenc23

Hi ladies--I'm 4dpo right now :wacko: Going crazy waiting because I had a weird cycle this month. I had 5 days of positive OPKs and FXed we BD'd on the right days!

I usually get my positive by 10dpo (I have an almost 2yo son and 4 angel babies) so I guess my test day will be 12-14-14. 

:xmas9: Merry Christmas to everyone!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay my period started back up again. It is really weird this month. I spotted for week then AF started and lasted for two days and then stopped for 24 hours. Now it has started back up. I don't know what to do.


----------



## crossedfinger

Hi everyone, I'm TTC'ing #2. I don't chart, but I've just completed calendar day 30 of a usually 27-28 day cycle. Got BFNs on days 25 & 29. But am having so many of the early pregnancy symptoms that I got during my first pregnancy! Sore boobs? Check. Nausea? Check. Constantly peeing? Check. Hoping that the tests are wrong!
Good luck to all of this month!
:dust::af:


----------



## orionfox

crossedfinger said:


> Hi everyone, I'm TTC'ing #2. I don't chart, but I've just completed calendar day 30 of a usually 27-28 day cycle. Got BFNs on days 25 & 29. But am having so many of the early pregnancy symptoms that I got during my first pregnancy! Sore boobs? Check. Nausea? Check. Constantly peeing? Check. Hoping that the tests are wrong!
> Good luck to all of this month!
> :dust::af:

Remember if you are preggo it takes time for the hcg to build in your system enough for it to be detected. It could possibly be that its not high enough yet to give you a positive. Good luck.


----------



## OliveLuv

AmbiguousHope said:


> Question for everyone doing OPK/PT that require you to use a cup. What kind of cup do you use? I've been using Dixie Cups but I wonder if that could alter any results?

I use a jar.. I have a few dedicated just for pee :)


----------



## mummymelsy

I found the information regarding stats- it says that 4 days before your period, 52% of pregnant women will test positive, rising by just over 10% per day until 98% on the day AF is due. Well, they're not so expensive and I"m trying to avoid disappointment by finding my period if I can.... so maybe 2 days before :D

Also it matters because if I'm pregnant, we have to make plans to leave China and since we're going to EU in January, it means we will move back instead of holidaying. ..... Have to know and start planning ASAP! :)


----------



## AugustBride6

Good morning ladies! 14dpo and my temp dropped this morning. I didn't waste a test, I'm actually quite proud of myself for resisting :haha: DH goes for his SA tomorrow, praying all is well with his swimmers so I can start clomid on Sunday (pending AF's arrival tomorrow).


----------



## Lanfear333

Emilie, that's actually regular for me. I flow two, spot or nothing 1, and then light to spotting days 4-6. I was told that's normal for some.


----------



## NurseGinger

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay my period started back up again. It is really weird this month. I spotted for week then AF started and lasted for two days and then stopped for 24 hours. Now it has started back up. I don't know what to do.

I know this is a bit much to ask but do you wear tampons during AF? I ask because sometimes when i wear tampons i will take it out and not wear one for awhile, put a pad on, and nothing happens... nothing will happen for about 2 days then poof i go to the bathroom and its back. Its weird.


----------



## macydarling

Emilie~ Im not sure what you should do but if you find out the cause let me know! Ive been having the same issue when my af comes round. Used to be, when it started it was heavy for two days then gradually got lighter til it stopped. Now I spot for the entire first day, it stops and then picks up over night. Heavy for one day and then spots on and off for a few days and when I think it's over...randomly comes back! For me I think the issue is low progesterone/short lp so Ive been taking extra b6 and vit c to counter it. It is quite annoying so I hope you get it sorted!


----------



## onetubeleft

Ok so this is my update ladies. 

Went to docs.
She did a test.
It was positive
She said a line is a line, if I wasn't showing any other symptoms of ectopic then she was happy to leave me to the midwife.
I've had no bloods done. Just a test 
I haven't had any bleeding or cramps. 

Doc us quite happy to date me at around 4-5 weeks. 

I'f I have any bleeding or cramps. I can go bk up and be seen straight away. 

I'm quite happy with that. She seems to think that the small bleed I had Thursday (13dpo) was late implantation and it's not even a week after that yet so levels are not going to be very high any way. 

I mentioned the false test, and she said yes you've had one negative but you've had 7 positive (yeah I didn't quite believe it as they were all cheap) 
She reminded me that I've had a successful pregnancy after losing my tube and need to relax. 
So when I left the docs I went to the chemist and got 2 clear blue tests. Just took the one and its pregnant conception 1-2 weeks which sounds about right. And I'll keep the next one for next week when the hormone has picked up. 

So I am officially pregnant. I have been sick quite a lot and have very itchy nipples. If anything changes I'll let you know 

Sorry about the long post. I just thought if anyone was stalking the post or may type this in the Internet they may find done comfort in hearing about my story. Just so crappy when a bad experience of an ectopic can shape all your future pregnancies x


How are you all ladies? Zx


----------



## NurseGinger

If that is normal then thats good, i thought i was just had a weirdo AF, if it means low progesterone/short lp i hope my prenatals help some (has a little B6 in it not a lot) but its too late to start taking for this cycle. Now im curious.... I just started OPKs so hopefully they help me out :( 

afm, im doing good. Still temping, did my first OPK today, just waiting for it to let me know when its time! FX and praying.. thats really the only other thing i can do at the moment. I hate waiting, i hate BFN, I hate not knowing, I hate how it is so easy for some and so hard for others... im normally not one to hate, but blek i blame the cold weather for my moods sometimes. trying to stay positive!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I don't use tampons they make my cramping worse. I normally have really heavy af every other month and I light af in between those months. It normally lasts for about 3-5 days and I am on day nine. So this af is not normal for me. I guess my cycles could still be messed up from the chemical in October. They have been lighter and it did this stop for a day and start again with my first af after or I could have a cyst again who knows.


----------



## macydarling

Nurse~ I sort of typed that goofy, sorry, there are a lot of other factors I am experiencing that indicate low prog/short lp, the spotting was just another recent thing that further convinced me (and I have already had a mmc where the dr suspected low prog). Sorry, didnt mean to scare you! The spotting can of course be normal for some women, I was speaking more for me personally.

Onetube so glad your appt went well! Congrats again xx :flower:


----------



## NurseGinger

I guess i keep seeing so many people announcing pregnancies lately on social media that have only tried once or it was an "accident" and I think "is there something wrong with me?! WHAT IF THERE IS?!" I know its not been long AT ALL and some of you ladies have been trying even longer, just makes me wonder sometimes. Then again, i think too much a lot of the time anyways lol. fx and staying positive for us all :)


----------



## smiley4442

KrissyB said:


> Congrats MrsHudson, JandJ, Smiley and any of the other :bfp:s I missed!! Wow! I have never seen this thread be so successful I couldn't even keep up with BFPs! H&H 9 months to all of you :crib: And FXed that the rest of us can keep the trend going!!
> 
> Smiley - Super extra big :hugs: and congrats since we've been BnB buds for so long. What an awesome christmas present :xmas12:
> 
> AFM - :shrug: looks like it's officially endometriosis. My cyst no longer "looks like" any other kind of cyst, and I'm starting to get some other discomforts that are probably other adhesion :xmas11:. But, good news is I'm still on track for this month even though I went off the Femara early. I'll still get the HCG trigger and progesterone, so maybe not all hope is lost for this month yet .... And no matter what it's better than cancer, which I'm glad finally seems to be off the table

Krissy-thanks so much :hugs: I'm going to hang around an keep up with you ladies til you get your bfp's!! Seen your post where your ovulating early, so hopefully that will get you your bfp.



onetubeleft said:


> Ok so this is my update ladies.
> 
> Went to docs.
> She did a test.
> It was positive
> She said a line is a line, if I wasn't showing any other symptoms of ectopic then she was happy to leave me to the midwife.
> I've had no bloods done. Just a test
> I haven't had any bleeding or cramps.
> 
> Doc us quite happy to date me at around 4-5 weeks.
> 
> I'f I have any bleeding or cramps. I can go bk up and be seen straight away.
> 
> I'm quite happy with that. She seems to think that the small bleed I had Thursday (13dpo) was late implantation and it's not even a week after that yet so levels are not going to be very high any way.
> 
> I mentioned the false test, and she said yes you've had one negative but you've had 7 positive (yeah I didn't quite believe it as they were all cheap)
> She reminded me that I've had a successful pregnancy after losing my tube and need to relax.
> So when I left the docs I went to the chemist and got 2 clear blue tests. Just took the one and its pregnant conception 1-2 weeks which sounds about right. And I'll keep the next one for next week when the hormone has picked up.
> 
> So I am officially pregnant. I have been sick quite a lot and have very itchy nipples. If anything changes I'll let you know
> 
> Sorry about the long post. I just thought if anyone was stalking the post or may type this in the Internet they may find done comfort in hearing about my story. Just so crappy when a bad experience of an ectopic can shape all your future pregnancies x
> 
> 
> How are you all ladies? Zx

yay one tube, awesome news!!



AFM: so far so good, nervous since my last bfp was a loss but I took a test yesterday and the line is a little darker than the first and the first was already a super dark line. I do have another test and I'm going to try and wait to take it this weekend, depends on how nervous I get.


----------



## 1Atalanta

Hi ladies! Going a little crazy in the two week wait here, thought I'd join in on the obsessing. Fingers crossed for BFPs for all of us for Christmas!!!


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks everyone!!!!







NurseGinger said:


> I guess i keep seeing so many people announcing pregnancies lately on social media that have only tried once or it was an "accident" and I think "is there something wrong with me?! WHAT IF THERE IS?!" I know its not been long AT ALL and some of you ladies have been trying even longer, just makes me wonder sometimes. Then again, i think too much a lot of the time anyways lol. fx and staying positive for us all :)

Ginger. If I was closer I'd have come and given you a shake! Don't stress! I think wayyyy wayyyy too much. Us ladies don't mind hearing you vent, and I'm right here to pick u up when you need me to! Positive thoughts. Remember what we said do something a little different.... Keep dtd after Od. It can't hurt to try it. Sending you English hugs!!!! Xxx


----------



## onetubeleft

1Atalanta said:


> Hi ladies! Going a little crazy in the two week wait here, thought I'd join in on the obsessing. Fingers crossed for BFPs for all of us for Christmas!!!

Welcome! Jump on by all means. We love a good natter! X


----------



## macydarling

Well ladies today is my third day of positive opks and today's is the darkest yet! The test line is darker than the control. Opks are so confusing, I have no idea if Ive O'd yet or what :wacko: I think maybe today's is the real positive though. Guess I will just try to continue bding til it goes negative!


----------



## NurseGinger

onetubeleft said:


> Thanks everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> I guess i keep seeing so many people announcing pregnancies lately on social media that have only tried once or it was an "accident" and I think "is there something wrong with me?! WHAT IF THERE IS?!" I know its not been long AT ALL and some of you ladies have been trying even longer, just makes me wonder sometimes. Then again, i think too much a lot of the time anyways lol. fx and staying positive for us all :)
> 
> Ginger. If I was closer I'd have come and given you a shake! Don't stress! I think wayyyy wayyyy too much. Us ladies don't mind hearing you vent, and I'm right here to pick u up when you need me to! Positive thoughts. Remember what we said do something a little different.... Keep dtd after Od. It can't hurt to try it. Sending you English hugs!!!! XxxClick to expand...

That means a lot and i thank you so much :) thinking back about this cycle, i haven't stressed as bad. yes it is still in the back of my mind on what to do different and the what ifs, but it isnt AS BAD... I know now things to try, im able to handle a BFN more and not fixate on the symptoms when i am post O... (we will see if i continue not to fixate once it gets here bahaha). After my other 2 cycles it isnt "new" at trying anymore so my extreme excitement has went down a little. I am still excited on the possible BFP one day but im not overly thinking causing myself to be a total mess LOL. This site has shown me some amazing strong women and im happy to have gotten to know you all through the rants, the tests, the journals and all. its nice :) I call you all "the ladies" to my bf.. im like "man its been a little bit since i was last on, i better go see how the ladies are doing!!" :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## Eclaire

Onetube glad the Dr appt put your mind at ease.

Nurse ginger it is hard not to question your ability to get pregnant when you are trying to do everything right and everyone around you seems to be pregnant from looking at a man. I am sure you are fine and you will get your bfp soon. Try to stay positive, though being hurt, angry, jealous etc. Are all very common feelings when you are on the ttc journey. And we are all here for you.

Macy to give yourself the best odds at conception keep dtd for a couple of days after your opk turns negative. That way you will have more little guys ready and waiting if you ovulate a day or two later than anticipated.

Hugs and hellos to everyone.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I started a December thread also but will join this one as well! Not sure when I will be testing. I'm CD14 today and just got my first + OPK yesterday. I've O'd between CD13-16 previously with a constant 12 day LP so my guess is :af: could arrive as soon as December 22. I started temping today so not sure if I will be able to confirm O based on temps, along with my OPK. I will try to confirm my test date within the next couple days :thumbup:


----------



## Sass827

I'm feeling the same way as you nurse ginger. Xoxoxo. 

I do need some help though girls. I've had extreme lower back pain and cramps the last three or four days. AF should have been here yesterday. Starting to wonder if I have something else bad happening like endometriosis or something? Since my mc my cycles seem to be getting longer (I was always 27/28 days spot on) since my mc in October. So this am I took the wondfo dip test. Bfn. Dd had a crazy morning so I was rushing and ran out. Three hours post test I got home and it now has a lighter but super visible bfp. It can't be right, right? Like maybe something it does after a few hours? Help! Flipping out.


----------



## orionfox

Sass827 said:


> I'm feeling the same way as you nurse ginger. Xoxoxo.
> 
> I do need some help though girls. I've had extreme lower back pain and cramps the last three or four days. AF should have been here yesterday. Starting to wonder if I have something else bad happening like endometriosis or something? Since my mc my cycles seem to be getting longer (I was always 27/28 days spot on) since my mc in October. So this am I took the wondfo dip test. Bfn. Dd had a crazy morning so I was rushing and ran out. Three hours post test I got home and it now has a lighter but super visible bfp. It can't be right, right? Like maybe something it does after a few hours? Help! Flipping out.

No unfortunately that is clasified as an evap. An eveap is any change in result after the allotted time.


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats again onetube!! Glad the doctor helped confirm. H&H 9 months! :baby:

AFM - Still no positive OPK.... which is a little let down because it looked so close yesterday, but I'm not giving up yet. It's still a LOT darker than it usually is this early.


----------



## Eclaire

Sass did you look at the test in the time limit? If you only looked at the test a few hours later and see a positive, then it could be. However, if it was white in the time limit then a few hours later there was a line that would be an evap. Test again either in the morning or this afternoon if you can hold long enough. Fx for a real positive.


----------



## mommasboys2

Could you change mine to Dec 21st please? For some reason I started my period on CD17 last month so there was no testing for me on the 5th :(. Praying for a Christmas miracle gl ladies and fx!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I started AF on CD17 this month too. :-( 
I have day 21 bloods this week but can safely say that I didn't ovulate. At least there is no waiting for a result when I already know it! Xx


----------



## mommasboys2

Teeny Weeny said:


> I started AF on CD17 this month too. :-(
> I have day 21 bloods this week but can safely say that I didn't ovulate. At least there is no waiting for a result when I already know it! Xx

So sorry af showed early! I was hoping it was ovulation spotting because I sometimes get that but needless to say it turn out to be af for me. I am currently on CD16 and had ovulation spotting this month on CD14 which was just a few spots of pink on tp sorry tmi. Fx you will catch that egg this cycle! :)


----------



## Lirpa11

Please update my date to Dec 26! I'll tea with a HPT before then, but that is they day that the doctors will test to confirm. :) feeling to happy and hoping this 2ww after ICSI IVF will be the one for us finally! Good luck ladies


----------



## Sass827

Sorry for the early afs. GL lirpa.


----------



## crossedfinger

orionfox said:


> crossedfinger said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, I'm TTC'ing #2. I don't chart, but I've just completed calendar day 30 of a usually 27-28 day cycle. Got BFNs on days 25 & 29. But am having so many of the early pregnancy symptoms that I got during my first pregnancy! Sore boobs? Check. Nausea? Check. Constantly peeing? Check. Hoping that the tests are wrong!
> Good luck to all of this month!
> :dust::af:
> 
> Remember if you are preggo it takes time for the hcg to build in your system enough for it to be detected. It could possibly be that its not high enough yet to give you a positive. Good luck.Click to expand...

Oh I know! But with my first, I got the BFP at three and a half weeks, so it's weird to think that it might be taking a while! Tested this morning (calendar day 31) and got a BFN.


----------



## spicyorange

Think I'm going to test on chrimbo eve. But sure but think I might be 2dpo so unless any further signs then Xmas test for me


----------



## LavenderLove

Sorry for the early AFs. :(

Good luck to those still waiting! I'm just hanging out and counting down to Monday here. FX!


----------



## NurseGinger

I'm thinking O will be arriving early because I woke up, did my OPK and it had a blinking smilie meaning high fertility day before O. Time to get busy! Wow glad I bought these....


----------



## AugustBride6

Time to get busy!!!


----------



## Sass827

So I'm at cd 31 today. Typically only a 27 or 28 day cycle ever. Been testing since last week will all bfn. And today...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 19


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Sass!!:happydance:

Goodness its been a busy couple of days for :bfp:'s! Keep them coming ladies!


----------



## spicyorange

spicyorange said:


> Think I'm going to test on chrimbo eve. But sure but think I might be 2dpo so unless any further signs then Xmas test for me

I was wrong, had some beautifully strong + OPKs today so Xmas count down starts here!


----------



## macydarling

This really IS a lucky thread! Congrats to all the bfps! More, more, we want more!!! :dust:


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats sass :)


----------



## Sass827

Was up late last night doing my "research" online and I found a site that was this science site that studied cycle lenght and it said if you eat flax seed every day you can lengthen your lp by 1.5 days. Doesn't sound like a ton but it made a big difference in the end result. They also had suggestions on ways to lengthen your fp too. Let me go find them.


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Sass! I hadnt heard that one yet. Im taking extra b6 and vit c for my short lp. I will try anything!


----------



## Sass827

I love flax. I get oatmeal that has it in there already. Ironically, it's made my mom brand. Here's the site I was looking at. Some of the technical stuff is over my head, but I think at the least it brings up good points for everyone to discuss with their doctor. 

https://sites.google.com/site/miscarriageresearch/menstrual-cycle-and-miscarriage


----------



## KrissyB

Wow! Great lines Sass! Congrats and H&H 9 months!!! :baby:


----------



## Eclaire

Sass congrats! That is wonderful news. And thanks for the site info. Very fascinating.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats Sass!!! :happydance: :hugs: I'm sticking with this thread hoping some of these positive vibes stick to me! So last night was a total disappointment. It was the day after I got my + OPK, CD14, and after days and days of my man pawing at me he just so happened to fall asleep super early :growlmad: I tried waking him with kisses and other methods I won't go into detail :blush: to no avail. I was so upset and we ended up fighting :cry: And I was having O pains in the evening and that night, like my ovaries were rubbing it in :finger: Had taken my temp yesterday and with a spike today, but not sure on accuracy as it's only two days. 

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/545bd1//thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart

Based on that and previous cycles right now I'm gonna say I'd expect :af: on the 22nd so IF it happens to be late I may test the 23rd. Ugh. I'm so so frustrated today :coffee:


----------



## Eclaire

Starting to feel hopeful for this cycle. Huge temp spike this morning and intermittent cramping. Also feel like my sense of smell is stronger. Started gagging and dry heaving when changing dd diaper. Oh please let this be my month for a sticky bean.


----------



## AugustBride6

Mama...I feel your pain. We have gone through the same exact thing on multiple occasions. It's beyond frustrating. We go through all of the work of temping and peeing on things and all they have to do is handle things in the bedroom and you would thing they would be jumping at the chance to do so. :shrug: FX'd for you!:hugs:


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Sass!

I take flaxseed oil pills and B6 for my LP. I am regularly around 13 days now. It does help.


----------



## AugustBride6

Lanfear...are you in Roller Derby? My cousin and his wife are both in the Derby here in Indy :)


----------



## Lanfear333

August-I am officially retired as of this fall, but I played for three years. Lanfear333 is actually my derby name and number. I took it from a series of books called The Wheel of Time.

Just found out yesterday that I have nerve damage in my face from the game this picture is from. I just can't do it anymore. Too expensive and time consuming.


----------



## orionfox

Congrats on the recent bfps...this thread sure is lucky :) 

Afm: tested the other day but bfn as its still early. But right now i feel like the world is crashing around me. My moods have been AWFUL and cant seem to be in a happy mood. Ive been slightly crampy off and on. Feels like full on pms happening which i NEVER get. I sometimes feel moody around this time but never this bad. I feel like im just done and want to curl up alone. And this iz totally not like me. So fx that i will soon get a bfp or that witch comes as im getting tired of feeling this way.


----------



## smiley4442

Sass827 said:


> So I'm at cd 31 today. Typically only a 27 or 28 day cycle ever. Been testing since last week will all bfn. And today...

congrats Sass!!


----------



## Eclaire

When I was pregnant with dd I developed a few small red moles. Since her birth they have faded somewhat. Well in the shower today they were back and bright. Plus I discovered a new one. I looked it up and confirmed it is a less common pregnancy symptom. Here's hoping it is a good sign.


----------



## Eclaire

Orion that sounds like a good sign to me. How many dpo are you?


----------



## deductivemom

You ladies asked for more bfps, so I am more than happy to give you what you want. BFP at 9dpo here! I had a faint line within time yesterday morning (but not really pink) at 8dpo, then a bit clearer line yesterday evening. Today definite faint line with some pink!!! Using wondfos for all. Saving my one digital until line is darker. Going in for blood work tomorrow because doc wants to increase progesterone as soon as I have a positive. Really really hoping the third time is the charm and it won't be another chemical. I feel it's a good sign my hcg was showing up so early and am happy knowing I have been taking my progesterone diligently. Will try to post pics later. Thanks to all the other bfps for sharing your luck!


----------



## deductivemom

Oh and if anyone is curious about symptoms, I mostly had typical tww stuff. Breast tenderness, constipation, tired. Unusual for me, I also had some really high temps and came down with a cold. Also, not sure how to describe this but a few days ago my vaginal sensation totally changed- really swollen and like there was just no room to fit my finger in. I only noticed because of the progesterone suppositories so not sure if I also had this with the prior 2 chemicals. Anyone else notice these kinds of symptoms with a bfp?


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats deductive!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## KrissyB

Jeez!! This thread is sooo lucky!!
CONGRATS deductive!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## deductivemom

KrissyB said:


> Jeez!! This thread is sooo lucky!!
> CONGRATS deductive!!! :happydance::happydance:

Thanks so much! We have been on the same track for a while now, krissy. Hoping this month brings you a sticky bean! Keep your fingers crossed for me that this one decides to get comfortable and stay awhile. About 9 months would be great :)


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats deductive! Hope this one is sticky for you.


----------



## macydarling

Congrats Deductive! :yipee: Santa sure is being nice this year, here's to hoping he brings us all :bfp:s !

AFM, Ive had my 4th day in a row of +opk. :wacko: Yesterday and today were blazing though, darker than control line, so Im marking today down as O day and 1dpo tomorrow! :happydance:

Oh, and as cd 17 & 18 are a bit late in a 27 day cycle to be ovulating please send some special thoughts/prayers/whatever you believe in that my cycle is a bit longer this time so my luteal phase isnt dreadfully short. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lanfear333

Congrats Deductive!


----------



## KrissyB

LOL I'm starting to hope extra hard that I get a :bfp: this month partly because it's going to be so lonely TTC with everyone else getting their BFPs this month! LOL

Let's keep it going, ladies!! :xmas8:


----------



## onetubeleft

Yayyyy! Congrats to you all the bfp!!! And lots and lots of baby dust to those waiting to test! Really really lucky thread. Can't wait for you all to join me! Having lots of sickness and craving pork scratchings! X


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Deductive!!!! How exciting!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Just checking in. I think it's safe to say my first cycle of clomid is a fail. I took it 3-7 and today is cd 18 and no signs of O anywhere... Will have 21 day labs done to confirm what I already know and talk to my doctor next week about the results. Bummed.


----------



## orionfox

Eclaire- I think im roughly 10-12dpo. Not 100% sure as we didnt use opks and just went based on cm. Im really hoping its a good sign :) Im going to hold off testing again until sat morning.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Congrats sass and deductive!! 

Xxxx


----------



## MamaBee413

Just checking in with you ladies. I am amazed at all the bfps this month and so happy for you all!!!!

eClaire, it is looking promising! I hope that you get a positive real soon! 
Lanfear, your temps look wonderful! How many DPO are you? When do you test?

FX for bfps in everyone's stockings :xmas6:


----------



## crossedfinger

Day 32, not testing again until Saturday (day 35). Going crazy. Trying to stay sane! :wacko:
Wish my daughter would wake up from her nap so I can take my mind off of this! When she's awake, it's obviously easy to be distracted. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

So ladies, here are my tests from today. If you live in canada I don't recommend using the rexall brand pregnancy tests. Took like a whole half an hour for the test to actually work properly so I was freaking out and thinking it was negative.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## JandJPlus1

Here's my first response.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sass827

Mama- so sorry to hear of the timing. I will tell you the same thing happened with DH and I back in September (big fight over all of O weekend) but we conceived anyway, I thing from the BDing that had happened earlier that week. GL!


----------



## JandJPlus1

And here is my clear blue digital. I'm trying my hardest not to freak out because I did notice that my cervix is open a bit. But my line on the first response is so much darker than it was yesterday, which is nothing like the tests I took during my miscarriage. I have a doctors appointment on Friday but unless he can call me and tell my my blood test results I won't know them until next Thursday. I'm trying so hard not to freak out unless I start bleeding.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Eclaire

Is it just me or do you find it easier to be genuinely happy for bfps here than out in the real world?


----------



## JandJPlus1

I definitely find it easier to be happy for you guys than for people in the real world haha.


----------



## NurseGinger

i find it 100% more easier to be happier for the BFPs on here. I feel there is a bond between us, even if we dont know each other personally or even for that long.. I love seeing BFPs on here, yeah i hate when i get a BFN but i love seeing you ladies experience the awesome joy of bfps:)


----------



## deductivemom

Ladies who post pics directly in your post, how do you get them in there? I can only see an option to add the photo link!

Also update on my situation here. Took another test from a different batch of wondfos this evening just to be sure it wasn't a weird false positive batch (plus my doc asked about that last time when I hadn't done it) and still got a bfp with pink. Maybe even a bit darker despite the less concentrated evening pee. 

I took an opk too because I have never checked what one looked like for me with a faint bfp. It was either positive or just nearly. The dye ran oddly so the control line was darker on the sides than the middle. Darn those wondfos. My pregnancy test also had some dye issues where it all came out one side. 

Anyway, happy to be seeing some evidence of increasing hormone levels. And then hoping for confirmation with blood work tomorrow.


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Okay ladies, I'm about 10 DPO... maybe 11. I took this about an hour ago. I'm trying not to get too excited because I've heard of evaps before. This showed up within the alotted time. It kept getting darker, I did darken the picture a little bit to help you see better. Trying to decide if this is a positive?!

Help!
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## JandJPlus1

You have to go into the actual reply part, not quick reply and then you should see a thing that says manage attachments.


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats sass and deductive, and anyone else who I may have missed.

Hopeful, if the line came up within the test time then it seems promising to me. Try taking another tomorrow morning with fmu?

Afm: 5dpo today, and had some mild cramps and acid reflux. Not really much to report.


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Thanks Blondie! Yep, within about 5 minutes... I know I'm still pretty early! Will re-test in the morning! Hoping & praying!


----------



## Blondie_x

FX for you hopeful


----------



## Eclaire

Mamabee how are you feeling? Having much morning sickness? I've missed you around here.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay I promise I will catch up soon. Just been busy getting stuff ready for the holidays


----------



## NurseGinger

FX to you hopeful!!! Looking promising!! :)


----------



## Movinmama

Hey all!
Good luck to everyone! I havnt read thru this thread yet but ima bout to start : )
I am 2dpo I will probably start POAS on Sunday because im crazy but AF is due xmas eve. So this month will be awesome either way! If I get a BFP yay! If not its xmas and praise be to HIM.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Movinmama said:


> Hey all!
> Good luck to everyone! I havnt read thru this thread yet but ima bout to start : )
> I am 2dpo I will probably start POAS on Sunday because im crazy but AF is due xmas eve. So this month will be awesome either way! If I get a BFP yay! If not its xmas and praise be to HIM.

Hey, would you be able to answer a question about VBAC's for me?


----------



## LavenderLove

FX for you hopeful! I hope that line gets darker. :)

Congrats to Sass and deductive and a H&H 9 months ot both of you! This is such a lucky thread! :dance:


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Lavender, I've been stalking you a bit! I'm hoping for both of us this month!


----------



## deductivemom

hopeful, I would be very optimistic if I were you! I don't know what kind of test you're using, but for me the first "starting to look like there's a line" test has been known to show up out of the time (or is barely there/squinty until the test is totally dry) and barely has any color. I'd be jumping up and down when I saw your test! FX it continues to get darker :happydance:

Also, on the subject of tests, there was a discussion earlier about lines appearing outside the time. I agree with what was said in previous posts that it's best to assume it's an evap (especially if it might have been hours later), but I also think seeing a definite line even after the time is definite cause for careful monitoring. As I said above, I have had (esp. on my 2nd chemical) the line not really show up until the test was completely dry and take its time about it! With wondfo at least, even though the test time is 5 minutes, I really feel that it sometimes takes 15-20 minutes to fully dry and finish with dye running. Just my 2 cents! If I had an evap that was pretty visible to the naked eye, I would be POAS at every opportunity for the next few days :blush:


----------



## LavenderLove

Aw thank you hopeful! Stalkers are always welcome. :) I hope this is it for us, too! It's a great time of year to get good news!


----------



## deductivemom

And also, pictures! I couldn't really get a good one to show what I saw yesterday IRL, so I gave up on that. Suffice it to say, it was like today's lines but really not pink and requiring more squinting/angling in the light to see. 

The first one shows my test this morning - still pretty faint but visible in person. Only got second morning urine.

The second one shows my evening test and the opk I took. As I said in a prior post, the opk looked near positive at the end of test time (this was a while later after they were pretty dry), but as you can see it dried a bit lighter. *Note that the pregnancy test and the opk did not touch and I dipped the pregnancy test first.

The third and fourth show just the evening pregnancy test, one with some enhancement that I thought might make the line more clear. This test was from a different batch from the morning test, so maybe there was also a different amount of dye. 

Just pleased as punch here to have photos to post with something actually on them! My last chemical, the test never really got dark enough to be easily visible with a photo.
 



Attached Files:







12-10-14 9dpo smu.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 13









12-10-14 9dpo with opk.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 17









12-10-14 9dpo evening.jpg
File size: 21.1 KB
Views: 15









12-10-14 9dpo evening (enhanced).jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Keeping fingers crossed! I'm not counting myself in or out just yet!!! But thank you for all of your support. I used a one step pregnancy strip. Internet cheapie! I'm about 10 dpo! I'll keep you ladies updated. 

:hugs:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Looking good! They look like my 8 DPO tests!


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> Looking good! They look like my 8 DPO tests!

Yes, I definitely see the similarity! Hopefully mine will continue to get as dark and beautiful as yours are now :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBee413

Eclaire said:


> Mamabee how are you feeling? Having much morning sickness? I've missed you around here.

Eclaire, I'm doing alright. I've been quite :sick:, but not terrible. Today has been pretty awful, but I'm trying to take it as a good sign. I've missed you all and am so happy to see so many positives. I hope you test soon and get a sticky bean. I was so sad for you last month. I'm still so sorry for your loss. Telling my kids was the most fun so far. They've been over the moon excited! I wish there was a way to share the video of them. It is so different this time around to go through it from their point of view. My son has even discussed baby names with his friends over lunch at school. Thanks for checking in and good luck with testing this month and have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## JandJPlus1

deductivemom said:


> JandJPlus1 said:
> 
> 
> Looking good! They look like my 8 DPO tests!
> 
> Yes, I definitely see the similarity! Hopefully mine will continue to get as dark and beautiful as yours are now :thumbup:Click to expand...

I thought that I was seeing things on my 8dpo tests lol and then my 9 DPO was so obvious. Now I'm 11 DPO and they are so strong, I'm actually excited this time. Still worried, but excited. :)


----------



## drjo718

JandJPlus1 said:


> Movinmama said:
> 
> 
> Hey all!
> Good luck to everyone! I havnt read thru this thread yet but ima bout to start : )
> I am 2dpo I will probably start POAS on Sunday because im crazy but AF is due xmas eve. So this month will be awesome either way! If I get a BFP yay! If not its xmas and praise be to HIM.
> 
> Hey, would you be able to answer a question about VBAC's for me?Click to expand...

Hey I know you asked someone else, but I'm a labor and delivery nurse and might be able to help. Just offering! :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm just wondering because I know that they want 24 months between births atleast here in Canada but would I be crazy to fight for my right to push if they will be 21 months. Atleast if I go into natural labour?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Ladies I need some words of encouragement. Every cramp I feel I am certain that it's going to be the end and I'm going to lose the baby. I know that's crazy but I just can't help it. I need all kinds of positive vibes. I really really need this to be a sticky bean, I don't know if I can handle losing another one. I love this baby so much already. :(


----------



## Laska5

Hi all - I'm drumming along in this two week wait as well! I'll be testing December 16th! Hoping for my rainbow baby after a miscarriage in August & a 3 month healing period (physical & emotional). So far I've been feeling weird twinges in my uterus, had some nausea this morning, sore breasts & some very weird vivid maternal/baby dreams! 

JandJplus1- congrats on your BFP! I know I'll be a nervous wreck whenever my next BFP comes along! Praying for your sticky bean sweetie! hugs! :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Thank you Laska. I'm trying to be as calm as possible but it's so hard, I just don't think I can handle losing another one and then having to go through TTC all over again. I tell the baby every day that it better friggen stay where it is and I hope that my strong tests are a good sign.


----------



## Querida87

J- You know I'm here for you.

Everyone- my computer is giving me hell trying to find where I left off at and catch up, so sorry for af and congrats for bfp and gl everyone else.

AFM slight temp drop today and another shadow test. Is this all in my head?? On the bright side, I still haven't gotten sick and am really hoping I won't after all. But I spent the whole day looking after a sick friend and will probably be doing it again in the am so...


----------



## JandJPlus1

Querida, oh my god I've missed you today. I'm freaking out, you gotta help me! Lol


----------



## Sass827

I'm feeling the exact same way jandj. My mc was just two cycles ago. I also add to the fear that I will lose this one and find out there's something that will make me never carry another to term. It's horrendous. I think it's the hormones. While I was pregnant with dd my dreams and nightmares were so vivid I would forget if they really happened or were just a dream. Xoxoxo


----------



## Querida87

J - do you use whatsapp or facebook? My facebook name is Brianna Magallon


----------



## JandJPlus1

I keep having these super vivid dreams of holding another beautiful baby and I wake up and just want to cry because I'm scared that won't happen. And I feel like I'm being crazy and just letting the hormones get the best of me and I was perfectly fine until I checked my cervix and now it's got me tripping out. I should have just left well enough alone.


----------



## drjo718

JandJPlus1 said:


> I'm just wondering because I know that they want 24 months between births atleast here in Canada but would I be crazy to fight for my right to push if they will be 21 months. Atleast if I go into natural labour?

I'm in the US so the guidelines may be a bit different, but we generally recommend 18 months between a csection and a VBAC. I've seen successful VBAC's at many intervals, and your success may depend on many factors. Of course the less time between csection and vbac can result in a higher risk of uterine rupture. What was your reason for a csection the first time if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JandJPlus1

And yes I'm on Facebook. My name is Jessica Sallstrom. :)


----------



## Querida87

From what I understand, the cervix can randomly change texture or position or even level of openness completely randomly, which is why it isn't a clear indication of pregnancy. Leave your cervix alone until your 36 weeks or more, when you can start feeling for effacement. If you want a natural birth, use EPO liquid caps and insert them every night before bed from 36 wks on to help thin the cervix. It really does work, at least it did for me, although I still ended up with a second section. (BTW my boys are only 17 months apart in age and I had the option to try for a vbac)


----------



## JandJPlus1

drjo718 said:


> JandJPlus1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering because I know that they want 24 months between births atleast here in Canada but would I be crazy to fight for my right to push if they will be 21 months. Atleast if I go into natural labour?
> 
> I'm in the US so the guidelines may be a bit different, but we generally recommend 18 months between a csection and a VBAC. I've seen successful VBAC's at many intervals, and your success may depend on many factors. Of course the less time between csection and vbac can result in a higher risk of uterine rupture. What was your reason for a csection the first time if you don't mind me asking?Click to expand...

I think it is the same in Canada. The 18 months I mean. I'm hoping that my doctor will support me because he loves VBAC's. His own wife even had one. And I had to get a c-section because I was induced first with cervadil twice, and then with artificial oxytocin and after 37 hours had only dilated 2.5 cm, so they did an ultrasound and found out that my son had his head wedged in my pelvis sideways. My doctor thanks me for being in so much pain because it was the only indicator that something was wrong and had he missed my sons position I would have seriously hurt myself or him trying to push him out.


----------



## Sass827

I'm going to try for a vbac and my doc said 18 months as well. 

I think you have to just try your best to stay calm knowing that it won't be easy and know it's ok to be scared. I remember being scared straight through to 30 weeks with dd whenever I would let myself dwell on it.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I know, I should have just left my cervix alone and I am going to leave it alone from now on because it just stresses me out.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Sass, you are an incredibly helpful person, thank you. :)


----------



## drjo718

At least that's not an exclusive reason not to vbac, as baby's position will likely be different this time around. :) I'm all for VBAC's. Sending sticky vibes your way!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Yeah my dr said it won't affect anything unless by chance it is a problem with space in my uterus but he said he doesn't think that's why my son was sideways he just thinks he's a turkey butt. :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I found out today that I have a vitamin d deficiency and I am to double what I am taking. She said that be deficient can make it harder to get pregnant because it causes you to make to much testosterone and mimics pcos. So some women who are deficient don't ovulate or stop having periods. It all depends on how badly deficient you are. She said that she tells her patients who are trying to get pregnant to take 4000units which I was taking 2000units.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> · Greats
> · Tankel
> · Wannabemum23
> · Poppiebug
> · Ellahopesky
> · Loulabear22
> · MrsHudson
> · JandJPlus1
> · Smiley4442
> · MrsG09
> · Onetubeleft
> · Sass827
> · Deductivemom
> 
> December 1st
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Ambiguoushope
> · Patientlyw8n
> 
> 
> December 12th
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> · Waterbaby33
> · Xprincessx
> 
> December 14th
> · Eclaire
> 
> December 15th
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · LavenderLove
> · Mummymelsy
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> · Abydix
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> · Maltesemom
> 
> December 20th
> · NoRi2014
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · Macydarling
> · EmilieBrianne
> · 55comet555
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> 
> December 22nd
> · Loobs
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 24th
> · BabyFeva
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> · Dreamer2015
> · Tag74
> 
> December 26th
> · Lirpa11
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> ·Littleone1993
> 
> TBA
> · Mamawolf
> · Teeny weeny
> · Nela
> · Sppmom

I think I got everyone down and updated. Sorry I haven't been as on top on it lately been busy with the Holidays coming up.

@ Eclaire, I definitely find it easier to hear bfp's on here. I don't get as jealous. I do get a little jealous but that is to be expected.

@ JandJPlus1, Try not to worry. We are all here for you.


----------



## abydix

i will probably test tomorrow the wait is driving me crazy right now


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats jandj all the babydust u can handle beongn sent to U for a sticky bean. I know where you are coming from x
Congrats to all the BFPs on this thread.
Fx for all of us left to test x


----------



## marina294

can i join ladies due on 26th December:flower:


----------



## Movinmama

JandJPlus1 said:


> I'm just wondering because I know that they want 24 months between births atleast here in Canada but would I be crazy to fight for my right to push if they will be 21 months. Atleast if I go into natural labour?

Sorry I didn't see this JandJ we have pink eye and flu in the house. 
As someone else mentioned 18 months is "safe". Ive seen as little as 12 months though. It really depends on the type of incision and weather or not you will avoid interventions this time around. Ive personally had a Vbac after 2 sections which were 22 months apart. Any other questions mama?


----------



## Movinmama

Jandj
I find it helps woman to relax and trust their bodies if you read and read and read successful vbac stories. There are all sorts on the internet but I can suggest some books as well. I would hire a doula trained in Rebozo straight away. The rebozo can help keep baby in proper position throughout labor and your Doula can offer emotional and physical support. Vbac mamas need extra love and understanding, they need to fully process their last birth with a Doula and go over all your fears and anxieties and work on changing on how you view birth. A good Doula can also pop in during pregnancy and work magic on your aching back and feet. Good luck to you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow did I miss a TON of excitement yesterday! :dohh: Congrats to you JandJ :happydance: Hopeful I feel like you need a congrats as well because that looks like the beginings of a :bfp: to me! :happydance: Eclaire I also feel like it's easier to be super happy for the ladies with :bfp: on here rather than seeing or hearing about it elsewhere. Querida omigosh girl what is going on with you?! I must go continue stalking your thread now! AFM, I am feeling much better after my lack of BD episode Tuesday evening. I decided to take an OPK yesterday and got another + and managed to BD as well :thumbup: My temps are so screwy so I'm still not sure where I stand as far as O day. If I get a - OPK on my lunch break today I think it's safe to say I O'd yesterday or today. 

Emilie I had my test date as December 23rd but I am pretty sure it'll be the 24th or 25th depending on my OPK result today. Will update after lunch :thumbup:


----------



## Eclaire

Jandj your fears of pending loss are very normal when your last pregnancy ended early. I know I will feel the same if I get a bfp again. I have read that for many women it can take the cervix through the first tri to completely close, so don't put any weight on position or opening. Your lines look really strong for how early you are and that is a great indicator of a bean doing what it should.


----------



## xprincessx

Just had 3 tiny spots of pink blood literally size of pin pricks when wiping. scared af will show up giving me just a 6 day LP


----------



## Eclaire

Well I am 9dpo and feeling completely neurotic today. Part of me is feeling like all of my symptoms are in my head and I will never get pregnant again. I plan to test on Sunday, but I fear that my mil visiting that day will bring me bad luck, since the last time she was here I lost the pregnancy. Of course she knows nothing about this. I am beginning to think this woman is a harbinger of doom.

Hope everyone else is off to a better day today.


----------



## Eclaire

Xprincess that could be implantation bleeding. Fx for you.


----------



## NurseGinger

Eclaire said:


> Onetube glad the Dr appt put your mind at ease.
> 
> Nurse ginger it is hard not to question your ability to get pregnant when you are trying to do everything right and everyone around you seems to be pregnant from looking at a man. I am sure you are fine and you will get your bfp soon. Try to stay positive, though being hurt, angry, jealous etc. Are all very common feelings when you are on the ttc journey. And we are all here for you.
> 
> Macy to give yourself the best odds at conception keep dtd for a couple of days after your opk turns negative. That way you will have more little guys ready and waiting if you ovulate a day or two later than anticipated.
> 
> Hugs and hellos to everyone.




Eclaire said:


> Well I am 9dpo and feeling completely neurotic today. Part of me is feeling like all of my symptoms are in my head and I will never get pregnant again. I plan to test on Sunday, but I fear that my mil visiting that day will bring me bad luck, since the last time she was here I lost the pregnancy. Of course she knows nothing about this. I am beginning to think this woman is a harbinger of doom.
> 
> Hope everyone else is off to a better day today.

I kind of can relate to that sorta... I do not like to say certain things or talk about this to certain people in fear i would jinx myself. I hate how my brain can work at times :( FX you get your BFP.


----------



## AugustBride6

Nurse Ginger- I LOVE your avatar! That is great!:haha:


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Okay ladies... 
Here are my tests lined up from yesterday (12-10 @4:30), yesterday night (12-10 @8:30) & this morning (12-11 @6:30)...

Thoughts?!
Fingers crossed!

I bought a digital, but too afraid to take it! Due for period on 12-15 :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







unnamed.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 24


----------



## AugustBride6

Looks positive to me! Pee on that digital!:happydance:


----------



## NurseGinger

AugustBride6 said:


> Nurse Ginger- I LOVE your avatar! That is great!:haha:

hahah thank you! i needed some enlightenment during these long waits! 



hopeful_ttc said:


> Okay ladies...
> Here are my tests lined up from yesterday (12-10 @4:30), yesterday night (12-10 @8:30) & this morning (12-11 @6:30)...
> 
> Thoughts?!
> Fingers crossed!
> 
> I bought a digital, but too afraid to take it! Due for period on 12-15 :shrug:

I think i see something!! You have more self control than me, i would of done those and saw something then been like "okay, i need to really check the digi" and busted that bad boy out. FX


----------



## KrissyB

Emilie - FXed the Vitamin D does the trick for you!! :dust:

Princess - FXed it's implantation bleeding!!

Hopeful - Definitely seeing some progression and I'm a terrible squinter!

I love how exciting this thread is <3


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Got pregnant 2-3 weeks on digi!!! 
Thanks ladiess!!


----------



## AugustBride6

:happydance: Woohoo!


----------



## BABTTC123

Finally out for good this month!
AF just made her late appearance today. Had a blood draw on Tuesday and hcg was negative so I was all ready to take provera but got lucky! Going to call my doctors assistant today and let them know.


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats hopeful. I am sure your mind is at ease after taking the digital.


----------



## NurseGinger

Congrats Hopeful!!!!

Sorry about AF BABTTC :( FX for next time!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay Hopeful!!! :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Ya'll last month, I had every symptom in the book... this time... almost nothing!
Vivid dreams, shooting pains up legs & butt area... & def twinges 

I used preseed this month and DTD everyday during the week of ovulation!

I hope you ladies all get your BFP, I'll be stalking to see!

Thank you again!

:bfp: :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

hopeful_ttc said:


> Ya'll last month, I had every symptom in the book... this time... almost nothing!
> Vivid dreams, shooting pains up legs & butt area... & def twinges
> 
> I used preseed this month and DTD everyday during the week of ovulation!
> 
> I hope you ladies all get your BFP, I'll be stalking to see!
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> :bfp: :hugs:

I have been using Preseed alot this cycle, nearly every time we dtd and we have BD nearly every day except CD10 & 14. I got a + OPK yesterday, 2 days after my first and I think I may O today at CD16. Hoping that all adds up to a :bfp: for me! Did you temp or use OPKs?


----------



## deductivemom

Eclaire said:


> Jandj your fears of pending loss are very normal when your last pregnancy ended early. I know I will feel the same if I get a bfp again. I have read that for many women it can take the cervix through the first tri to completely close, so don't put any weight on position or opening. Your lines look really strong for how early you are and that is a great indicator of a bean doing what it should.

I second this! Your lines all look really strong. For me, my chemicals just never got any darker. I will be praying for us and hope for the best.


----------



## deductivemom

Eclaire said:


> Well I am 9dpo and feeling completely neurotic today. Part of me is feeling like all of my symptoms are in my head and I will never get pregnant again. I plan to test on Sunday, but I fear that my mil visiting that day will bring me bad luck, since the last time she was here I lost the pregnancy. Of course she knows nothing about this. I am beginning to think this woman is a harbinger of doom.
> 
> Hope everyone else is off to a better day today.

I know what you mean. The last time I lost a bean, I was taking a training class at work. I just got my bfp and I am taking another class in the exact same room. Hopefully it's a chance for the room to redeem itself rather than a bad omen. :hugs:


----------



## hopeful_ttc

MamaBunny2 said:


> hopeful_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Ya'll last month, I had every symptom in the book... this time... almost nothing!
> Vivid dreams, shooting pains up legs & butt area... & def twinges
> 
> I used preseed this month and DTD everyday during the week of ovulation!
> 
> I hope you ladies all get your BFP, I'll be stalking to see!
> 
> Thank you again!
> 
> :bfp: :hugs:
> 
> I have been using Preseed alot this cycle, nearly every time we dtd and we have BD nearly every day except CD10 & 14. I got a + OPK yesterday, 2 days after my first and I think I may O today at CD16. Hoping that all adds up to a :bfp: for me! Did you temp or use OPKs?Click to expand...


I was so inconsistent with my OPKs... never got a real strong line! But I'm telling you preseed worked its magic! I've only been TTC for 2 cycles, but I think it helped!


----------



## BABTTC123

Btw...

CONGRATS TO ALL THE BFP LADIES!!! :D

And BABYDUST to those still waiting!!

I have haven't posted in here much because for one ir is hard for me to keep up with an active thread like this lol and two I have been sick for a week :( going toy doctor today to make sure it isnt strep throat. uck. lol


----------



## deductivemom

hopeful_ttc said:


> Got pregnant 2-3 weeks on digi!!!
> Thanks ladiess!!

Wow those got flagged 2-3 weeks!? Maybe I should take my digital too. I have been too afraid of seeing that "Not Pregnant". Somehow lines seem safer to me :blush: I guess because I am a poas addict.


----------



## smiley4442

Congrats to the new BFP's!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm also nervous about the cramping and worried for another loss. I think it's completely normal but it doesn't help we've all suffered from a loss.:hugs: Remember were all in this together.

AFM: because I'm worried to took my digital last night and got 1-2 weeks. that should be right on point for 4+1. I will take my last one Tuesday at 5 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







121.jpg
File size: 13.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Eclaire

It is so nice to have such wonderful people here to talk to. It is comforting being able to share your thoughts, feelings and rants with others going through similar challenges. You ladies are the best.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats Deductive, Smiley, and Hopeful (and anyone i may have missed) on your BFP!

BAB, I'm with you. AF showed her ugly face. After 4 BFN I knew she was coming. 

It hurts because I was more optimistic this month than usual. We BD every fertile day. I did OPK and BBT. Every month that passes puts me 4 weeks further behind. With my SIL having the same due date as my last MC i feel like I have to get pregnant soon or I will completely lose it when she has this baby. She gets pregnant every time without trying, has never MC, has no medical condition aside from being 35. She whines about how hard it is being high risk due to age. She took the Downs syndrome screening to see if she should abort her baby. Im not a violent person but i want to scream at her to STFU and smack her in the face a bit. She knows we have been trying for 6 months, she knows about all our miscarriages, and she knows it took a year to conceive our son, and she wants to rub it in our faces. I hate feeling this way. I feel so childish, like a toddler stomping her feet and crying because someone got something she didn't. I shouldn't let her attitude and decisions alter my decisions for my family but I don't know how to stop these feelings. Sorry for the rant. :brat: :hissy:

I do have a question for those who use FF. If you spot the entire day before AF starts do you mark that day as spotting or as AF. If I mark it as spotting then today I'm on CD1 otherwise I'm on CD2. Thanks in advance! :flower:


----------



## Lanfear333

Ambiguous, the first full day of flow is CD1. You're doing it right.


----------



## hopeful_ttc

Deductive, do it!!
Ya'll encouraged me, I did at work and was expecting the same!!
:happydance::flower:


----------



## Querida87

Congrats on the new BFP ladies!! AFM a clear negative this morning. Maybe those shadow lines really were all in my head.. I'm not giving up yet, my temps and symptoms are too promising for that. FX my last test shows SOMETHING so I can grab a couple cheapies and see a progression. I want sooo bad to use my digi and see the weeks indicator pop up already..


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww Querida you're not out yet! I shall continue stalking :coolio:


----------



## Sass827

Eclair- totally feel you on mil bringing bad luck. My mc happened when she was threatening to move from Minnesota to live right near us in pa. Test before she gets there! Then if you get a bfp you can celebrate that and if you get bfn that day you can try to relax with a glass of wine. I find wine really helps me be around my mil. Mine is coming the weekend after Xmas which will be 6 weeks for me which is exactly when I lost the last one. :(


----------



## Sass827

Ambiguous- I'm so sorry. I felt the same with adding four weeks on with each AF. You do have some great positives to focus on. You have gotten pregnant which us great and you've Also carried a baby to term which is another huge thing so you know that your body can do it. How old are you? What's your ob doc like?


----------



## Sass827

Two questions to the group:
1- what's everyone's thoughts on using the wondfo's to track the increase in hcg? Is it legit? If so, how often should I do it?
2- has anyone looked into the August pregnancy discussion group? I peeked last night and it already has over 104 pages. I feel like I'm too far behind already. Anyone want to start a new one or will this group just be moved on its own eventually? I think my last ttc group got moved on its own by the moderator.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I plan on starting a January page. As soon as I do I will post a link. I thought just updating dates to January in this one but I think it would be overwhelming for someone new coming in.


----------



## deductivemom

Sass827 said:


> Two questions to the group:
> 1- what's everyone's thoughts on using the wondfo's to track the increase in hcg? Is it legit? If so, how often should I do it?
> 2- has anyone looked into the August pregnancy discussion group? I peeked last night and it already has over 104 pages. I feel like I'm too far behind already. Anyone want to start a new one or will this group just be moved on its own eventually? I think my last ttc group got moved on its own by the moderator.

I don't know if it will get moved automatically but I vote we start our own! I don't want to get lost in the sea of new people. I know you ladies and want to stick together. Plus I would really be due end of August - in my family that likely means really September :) And we have a good sizeable group here already (and hoping for more soon FX). 

If my tests are still positive this weekend when AF would be due I will definitely join :happydance: Please start the ball rolling sass!


----------



## deductivemom

G


Sass827 said:


> Two questions to the group:
> 1- what's everyone's thoughts on using the wondfo's to track the increase in hcg? Is it legit? If so, how often should I do it?
> 2- has anyone looked into the August pregnancy discussion group? I peeked last night and it already has over 104 pages. I feel like I'm too far behind already. Anyone want to start a new one or will this group just be moved on its own eventually? I think my last ttc group got moved on its own by the moderator.

oh and about your other question, I don't know if it's truly legit but I think wondfos are pretty useful up until your test and control line start to be about equally dark (which could take very different amounts of time for ladies). I know with my chemicals they only got darker for maybe a day then stayed the same/lightened. I am using the darkening as a good sign for now and if they stop getting darker I will definitely worry. I think the rule is every other day because that's how often hcg doubles. The only thing to keep in mind is that tests aren't all exactly the same. So a same or lighter line one time might not mean anything. But it could be a good reason to test again soon. You have to watch the trend.

Really hoping I see my lines continue to darken!


----------



## Eclaire

Sass I don't want to test any earlier than Sunday since I will be 12 dpo then, and I just don't think I could stand a possible false negative. She is due in in the afternoon, so I will test that morning and have a pretty good idea. Also my husband is really big on keeping the news quiet until after the first tri so positive or negative I will be keeping my lips sealed. You are right about the wine, it definitely makes her easier to tolerate. I hope the visit form your mil doesn't come with any bad luck.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I also think we should start our own August babies page! I want you ladies here for all my freak outs! My test today is exactly the same as my one yesterday so that makes me incredibly happy because it was only a 3-4 hour hold this time and it was like a 6-8 hour hold yesterday. I have an awkward question for all the other pregnant ladies on this thread if you guys don't mind. :)


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats again Smiley!! I've never used a digi.... but if I do get to see two lines on an HPT I may go and treat myself. It must be incredible to see that big word "Pregnant" staring back at you :) H&H 9 months!


AFM - It's pretty definite that that almost positive OPK was a false alarm. They're back to their usual far-from-positive that I'd expect this time of the month. :shrug: It'll go positive eventually... and in the meantime, I'm still testing on Dec 25th just on the off chance - so I'm already in the TWW LOL


----------



## deductivemom

Top


JandJPlus1 said:


> I also think we should start our own August babies page! I want you ladies here for all my freak outs! My test today is exactly the same as my one yesterday so that makes me incredibly happy because it was only a 3-4 hour hold this time and it was like a 6-8 hour hold yesterday. I have an awkward question for all the other pregnant ladies on this thread if you guys don't mind. :)

I don't mind a bit! Everything and yet nothing is awkward about ttc and pregnancy. It's very personal and private but we all need to be able to talk about our issues and concerns. Plus it's way easier here than at the doc's office!


----------



## JandJPlus1

So after looking at it again I changed my mind. This one is even darker than yesterday's because the test line is as dark as the control line this time, not just close. I'm so excited. I just want a healthy baby but I kind of hope it's a girl because I already have my boy. :) 

It's so dark, it's beautiful. I can't believe I'm not even 4 weeks yet. I can't stop staring at it. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## JandJPlus1

Well my question is about dreams. I always have very vivid dreams but I almost never have sex dreams. I know pregnancy can do weird things and it usually tends to make me horny, but every night for the last little while it's just sex dream after sex dream lol. If ever I did have a sex dream before they were usually about my husband but these ones are like super creative. Like me and another girl and some guy, never saw his face. Or me and this random dude that I dated in like grade nine for a month. Somebody please tell me this is just the hormones lol.


----------



## LouOscar01

Just got another positive OPK 2 weeks after my last one hoping an egg actually gets released this time! Desperate for a temp rise tomorrow or next day. I will cry so much if not.


----------



## AugustBride6

:witch: is finally here, hoping the new year brings us luck!

DH's SA results are in. I spoke to the nurse who gave me the numbers but of course they make no sense to me and she really didnt know either. I am waiting on my dr to call back. The only thing that sounded off was 90% were slow?? Does anybody know what that means? 

Count was 20 mil
motility was 50%
90%was slow 

:shrug:


----------



## JandJPlus1

I got 4 positive OPK's before I got my :bfp: not sure if that means anything to you.


----------



## drjo718

Lou we might be cycle buddies!


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> Well my question is about dreams. I always have very vivid dreams but I almost never have sex dreams. I know pregnancy can do weird things and it usually tends to make me horny, but every night for the last little while it's just sex dream after sex dream lol. If ever I did have a sex dream before they were usually about my husband but these ones are like super creative. Like me and another girl and some guy, never saw his face. Or me and this random dude that I dated in like grade nine for a month. Somebody please tell me this is just the hormones lol.

Hehe your description is great! So far I haven't had any dreams whatsoever - been dog tired and sleep deprived because of various scheduling/work issues and feel like I have just been a complete inanimate object at night. BUT I have seen lots of other ladies report crazy dreams during their first weeks. I would definitely count it as a hormone thing. I know the progesterone I have been taking affects my sleep so all the wild real hormones must do a number. 

Just enjoy the creativity while you can and maybe have some fun with your DH too if you're up to it :thumbup: I am sure he wouldn't mind benefiting from your nocturnal adventures lol. Itall part of the process. 

PS I totally know what you mean about staring at your test! I packed mine in a little baggie to bring to work so I can stare at it in wonder whenever I take a potty break :blush:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Lol. I feel bad for the poor guy because I've been really worried about sex so he hasn't been getting any at all because I am worried that if a miscarriage is threatened then the sex will kick start everything. I told him I just want to wait until we know for sure that everything is okay.


----------



## orionfox

AugustBride6 said:


> :witch: is finally here, hoping the new year brings us luck!
> 
> DH's SA results are in. I spoke to the nurse who gave me the numbers but of course they make no sense to me and she really didnt know either. I am waiting on my dr to call back. The only thing that sounded off was 90% were slow?? Does anybody know what that means?
> 
> Count was 20 mil
> motility was 50%
> 90%was slow
> 
> :shrug:

Im not very knowledgable on this, but from what i gather is that his sperm have ok motility but most are slow meaning they arent fast swimmers. I would google natural ways to help boost sperm motility. Its actually something very fixable :)


----------



## orionfox

KrissyB said:


> Congrats again Smiley!! I've never used a digi.... but if I do get to see two lines on an HPT I may go and treat myself. It must be incredible to see that big word "Pregnant" staring back at you :) H&H 9 months!
> 
> 
> AFM - It's pretty definite that that almost positive OPK was a false alarm. They're back to their usual far-from-positive that I'd expect this time of the month. :shrug: It'll go positive eventually... and in the meantime, I'm still testing on Dec 25th just on the off chance - so I'm already in the TWW LOL

Chances are you missed seeing the surge thats all. A lot of people just get their surge overnight or in the evening. If you just test in the morning or early afternoon and then dont test again until later the next day, you can easily miss seeing the surge. It happened to me on an almost positive. I had two days of it and then boom went lighter. I take an almost positive as "its time to get busy".


----------



## Jenafyr4

Can you add me? Testing Dec 23

Cycle #6 TTC after TR, all natural so far...OH SA not good in August, repeat Jan 5th, RE appt Jan 7th. If his #'s are better we will try clomid or femera for 2 cycles, then move to medicated IUI in March, but I'm praying we get a Christmas BFP


----------



## KrissyB

orionfox said:


> Chances are you missed seeing the surge thats all. A lot of people just get their surge overnight or in the evening. If you just test in the morning or early afternoon and then dont test again until later the next day, you can easily miss seeing the surge. It happened to me on an almost positive. I had two days of it and then boom went lighter. I take an almost positive as "its time to get busy".

:) Thanks... But between being monitored by an RE and temping, I've got lots of signs that I didn't O yet (in fact the doc who did this morning's ultrasound didn't think I was anywhere close). It's ok - that nearly positive OPK was INCREDIBLY early for me, so I'm not behind my normal schedule or anything. And there's the definite silver lining that I have so many monitoring methods this month, that I know not to stop BDing yet ;)


----------



## Blondie_x

I'm 6dpo today and my post ovulation temps are much lower than usual this cycle. They are very close to my coverline, but there is still a clear temperature shift though. I took evening primrose oil this cycle and it made me ovulate 2 days earlier than I normally do. I don't think I'll be taking evening primrose oil next cycle (hoping there isn't a next ttc cycle though!) FX!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Blondie, You could be experiencing your implantation dip if it was a new temp shift.


----------



## gypsymama

Hello Ladies, 

Can I be added for testing date December 23rd? 

Second month TTC after removal of Paragard IUD. 

Honestly, not holding my breath for this month as DH was travelling and came home the day of ovulation. We DTD on day of ovulation and the day after. I really missed him and the BD was great and more than for the purpose of getting pregnant, so maybe the extra passion will do the trick LOL!! 

I used evening primrose oil for the first time this cycle and also used softcups after BD to help keep the swimmers close to the cervix, also took mucinex to help with the CM. 

So, we'll see what happens. Currently 4DPO. Will test on 15DPO if I can hold out until then. Trying to cure myself of being a POAS addict. 

Baby dust to all!!

:dust:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Af stopped Monday and now I have really heavy watery/eggwhite cm. I don't know if I am ovulating or not.


----------



## Blondie_x

Jandj, unfortunately it isn't just one low temp. All my temps post ovulation this cycle have been low. I'm hoping for a temp rise in the next couple of days as I can't help thinking I had a weak ovulation.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Those are some strange temps. I wish I knew more about temping haha.


----------



## NurseGinger

After doing some research i saw it was best to do two OPKs a day, so i broke down and told bf about the first one. (i didnt tell him about buying the clear blue advance digital because i wanted it to be an crazy surprise when i get my BFP). Any who, i told him to come with me to the store and i Picked up first response OPKs and did them tonight, then admitted to already having the Clearblue response i do in AM on FMU, he smiled and was happy and soooo curious about how they worked (so curious he watched me pee on it :rofl: ). I told him the reason i didnt want him to know however i realized even when i do get my BFP, it will be a crazy surprise for him anyways(and me!), this is something he wants so bad so whether he knows or not about the OPKs is okay with me now. :) FX i get it this month!!!! I feel good today! a little bit of a pinching pain in my left boob, and some cramp. So i know O is coming! wish she would come on so i can start bding and be back in the TWW!


----------



## Eclaire

Suddenly have the urge to test in the morning at 10dpo. What is wrong with me?


----------



## PinkPokaDots

I am testing December 21rst


----------



## Blondie_x

It's strange how on my chart my pre ovulation temps are normal up and down, and then my post ovulation temps are almost all the same. Maybe my sleep (or lack of) has interfered with my temps after ovulation. Or it could be something to do with the evening primrose oil.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ginger I have had a strange pinching sensation on the side of my left boob today. That's a new one for me.


----------



## NurseGinger

MamaBunny2 said:


> Ginger I have had a strange pinching sensation on the side of my left boob today. That's a new one for me.

I sometimes get them but i feel its normally around my AF time when i get those feelings..... I have heard it can be a good sign if you arent use to having them ;) you might be on to something! FXFXFXFXF


----------



## Mangos

I'm 6dpo, hoping to test on December 20th :coffee:, but trying not to be get my hopes too much. I hope everyone is doing ok BFP & BFN...it's great to have support no matter what happens! :hugs:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Eclaire sometimes that can be a sign of pregnancy.


----------



## macydarling

Wow I've missed so much already! Congrats to the :bfp: s & :hugs: to those the :witch: got.

AFM I'm having a very confusing cycle! Today is cycle day 19 of 27 and I've just gotten my +opk for the 5th day in row. Today's is the darkest as well, the test line is so dark that the control is actually faint! Not sure what this all means since I should be getting :af: in 8 days anyway... :shrug:


----------



## MamaBee413

eClaire, I want you to test already! I got my faint positive at 9dpo, and a clear positive by 11dpo night (couldn't test on 10dpo). FX for two lines!


----------



## AugustBride6

I spoke with my Dr. earlier, she is referring us to a fertility doctor. DH's swimmers are just a little slow but other than that they look good. She said IUI would definitely be an option and that isn't too costly. It will be nice to get some answers and look at our options. Maybe we will even get our BFP before then :winkwink:


----------



## Eclaire

Macy if you have been stressed this month you might ovulate later, thus giving you a longer cycle because generally the lp is the same length each month. Just keep bd, this could end up being your cycle.

Mamabee I will test in the am based on my temp. There is no way I can hold it long enough to test tonight. Thank you so much for your support.


----------



## mummymelsy

Hey guys! 3 days before AF is due and I got a BFP! 
I'm in China so it's in Chinese but the 1-2 is unmistakable!!! 

Squeeee!


----------



## MamaBunny2

AugustBride6 said:


> I spoke with my Dr. earlier, she is referring us to a fertility doctor. DH's swimmers are just a little slow but other than that they look good. She said IUI would definitely be an option and that isn't too costly. It will be nice to get some answers and look at our options. Maybe we will even get our BFP before then :winkwink:

August that's good news, I'm excited for you! Hoping you can sneak in a :bfp: before any other options become available :winkwink:


----------



## Sass827

I got those dreams too jandj. Add it to the bizarre list of pregnancy side effects. 
GL Lou! Sounds like your body is working really hard to make this happen!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Sass827 said:


> Ambiguous- I'm so sorry. I felt the same with adding four weeks on with each AF. You do have some great positives to focus on. You have gotten pregnant which us great and you've Also carried a baby to term which is another huge thing so you know that your body can do it. How old are you? What's your ob doc like?

Thanks. You're right. I've heard it's easier to conceive the second time around. And I admit it was a thousand times harder before my son when I had my second MC. 
I'm 30 and I have a wonderful OBGYN. She is so patient and sympathetic with my situation. She gave me the progesterone that I believe helped me carry my son to term.

BTW, I just saw you got your :bfp: congratulation!!!


----------



## dojenstein

Hi can I join you ladies? I think today is O day. The fiance and I BD'd twice this week so far and I'm hoping for another one tonight...I have a horrible sore throat and just want to go to bed.

We've been trying for about a year with one loss. I'm 40 so we just got referred to the Reproductive Endocronologist. Hopefully next cycle I'll be on Clomid. But I would love if it happened naturally this cycle. I am due for AF on Christmas eve so it would be a lovely Christmas present to see that BFP finally. Let the countdown begin...


----------



## deductivemom

hopeful_ttc said:


> Deductive, do it!!
> Ya'll encouraged me, I did at work and was expecting the same!!
> :happydance::flower:

You inspired me hopeful, so I did it tonight. "Pregnant"!!!!! I didn't have any of the fancy ones that estimate how many weeks, but I should be getting my beta hcg back tomorrow that will give me at least some more details. Despite my 2 chemicals, I've never gotten to see pregnant on a digital test. Over the moon here :happydance:

Attached is the pic of my beautiful digital, plus the dry test from this morning (middle) and the evening test that made me feel confident the digital would be positive (after 15-20 minutes, still not totally dry yet; bottom).
 



Attached Files:







12-10-14 10dpo morning and evening (plus digital).jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Flowerchild11

Congrats!!! Well af is due in 6 days i tested today and gotten bfn, is there still hope for a bfp?


----------



## Sass827

GL eclair! I hope it works great, but if it's a bfn, don't lose hope! I didn't get my bfp til 14 dpo. 
Welcome to all the new girls!
Ambiguous - sounds like you have an ideal set up! Hopes up woman.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am ovulating. I got smiley face on my clear blue digital ovulation test. Let the bding begin


----------



## deductivemom

Flowerchild11 said:


> Congrats!!! Well af is due in 6 days i tested today and gotten bfn, is there still hope for a bfp?

Well I don't know how long your luteal phase usually is but 6 days before expected af is usually way too early to get worked up about a bfn. Usually the rule really relates to date of ovulation if you know it. 8dpo is the very earliest you might expect a positive test and 12dpo seems to be about typical. The tests themselves say they are most reliable if you wait until the day before af is due at least. And even the crazy sensitive ones only claim to detect pregnancy up to 4 days before your period is due.

Conclusion, definitely don't give up hope! And ideally wait a couple days before testing. FX for you!


----------



## OliveLuv

AugustBride6 said:


> :witch: is finally here, hoping the new year brings us luck!
> 
> DH's SA results are in. I spoke to the nurse who gave me the numbers but of course they make no sense to me and she really didnt know either. I am waiting on my dr to call back. The only thing that sounded off was 90% were slow?? Does anybody know what that means?
> 
> Count was 20 mil
> motility was 50%
> 90%was slow
> 
> :shrug:

We're cycle buddies. :witch: got me lastnight. FX January is our lucky month!


----------



## OliveLuv

I'm feeling some of the same stuff as you. This is TTC cycle 5 for us and AF just showed up yesterday, well last night, so I'm not sure if I'm on cd1 or 2. I had been really optimistic this month but could tell about 5 days ago that I was out. I get fairly bad cramps and some pretty obvious PMS symptoms, the first few cycles I would try to convince myself that they were possibly pregnancy symptoms but this time I just knew. I feel like every single one of my friends and family either had a brand new little one or is pregnant with their first or second. I'm 34 and just really want this so badly. I'm sorry about your SIL, it sounds like she's either totally oblivious or not very sensitive.


----------



## Flowerchild11

deductivemom said:


> Flowerchild11 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats!!! Well af is due in 6 days i tested today and gotten bfn, is there still hope for a bfp?
> 
> Well I don't know how long your luteal phase usually is but 6 days before expected af is usually way too early to get worked up about a bfn. Usually the rule really relates to date of ovulation if you know it. 8dpo is the very earliest you might expect a positive test and 12dpo seems to be about typical. The tests themselves say they are most reliable if you wait until the day before af is due at least. And even the crazy sensitive ones only claim to detect pregnancy up to 4 days before your period is due.
> 
> Conclusion, definitely don't give up hope! And ideally wait a couple days before testing. FX for you!Click to expand...

Thanks! Luteal length is normally 10 days! U gave me some hope lol... So many symptoms i dont kno if its pms or a baby!!!


----------



## Ckelly79

Congrats hopeful x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So my spotting from CD17 wasn't AF as today it has stopped. FX'd. I went to the GP yesterday for swabs in case of infection but it may just be my PCOS playing up. CD22 at the moment for me. We hardly BD at all this month so I'm not really holding out much hope. I will be testing dec 18th now. Xx


----------



## LavenderLove

Oh wow hopeful how did I miss your BFP? Major congrats girlie! Here's to a hapy and healthy 9 months! <3 :dance:


----------



## xprincessx

wow the :bfp: 's are just rolling in here lately! Hoping to be joining you all in a feq days but I am not feeling very hopeful for this month for some reason


----------



## abydix

This thread has been inspiring for me. i don't get to post much but i follow closely whats happening here. for those who have gotten their BFP congrats again and those waiting it's coming pretty soon.:dust:

I got my :bfp: this morning i'm overwhelmed and scared. hope this is the one that stays put.


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats abydix! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

AFM: I'm 7dpo and my temp increased quite dramatically this morning and I'm also getting mild af type cramps. FX for all of us still waiting x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So many BFPs, a huge congratulations ladies. I love all the positivity of this thread. 
I wish you all a very happy and healthy 9 months. Xx


----------



## Ckelly79

Yayyyy abydix x


----------



## Lilllian

Congratulations to all the BFPs - so happy for you all!

I am 5dpo and nothing going on at all. Bit of creamy cm but that's all- i am full of thr cold, so just feeling tired and sick! Roll on the 16th -testing day!


----------



## deductivemom

abydix said:


> This thread has been inspiring for me. i don't get to post much but i follow closely whats happening here. for those who have gotten their BFP congrats again and those wait it's coming pretty soon.:dust:
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning i'm overwhelmed and scared. hope this is the one that stays put.

Hi there and congratulations! Hoping this is a sticky bean for you. Keep us posted and join the bfp ladies from this month when we transfer over to a pregnancy thread. H&h 9 months!


----------



## NurseGinger

Congrats to all the BFPs, FX to the ladies in the TWW and DO NOT GIVE UP to the ladies who experienced their BFN this cycle. xoxo


----------



## Lirpa11

Congrats abydix! 

I just had my ET today so hoping for a BFP before the TWW is up :-D how many days past transfer are you? Have you had your blood test yet?

Yay! Congrats to the other BFPs! Hoping to join you soon!


----------



## jessilou

Congratulations on all the BFP's, wishing you all a happy 9 months. Just feeling really down today, on CD 24 and have started getting some cramps, AF due around Wednesday . Pretty sure I am out this month :(


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats abydix!

Afm, temp increase this morning to much higher than normal. So I tested at 10dpo and it was clear as day. Bfn. Not surprised. Had a bad night with dd last night and maybe got 4 hours of sleep. My throat and stomach hurt, feel nausea and just want to climb into bed for the rest of the day, though I know that is not an option. Plus I feel like I can't control my body temperature, hot flashes followed immediately by chills. I suppose I will test again Sunday if my temp is still up.


----------



## AugustBride6

I called to schedule our appt with the fertility doctor and they are booked until February. I made an appt and called the 2nd doctor. They just had a cancellation for MONDAY! :happydance:


----------



## Eclaire

Glad for the cancellation August.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I just want to say that all you ladies are really awesome. When I was flipping out you all talked me down and I can't wait for you all to get your :bfp: even once I move over to the pregnancy thread I am going to be stalking the future threads that you guys are in just so that I can celebrate with you when you finally do see those two pink lines. Sorry I'm all gushy and emotional lol. 

AFM, I have my blood work today and I'm really hoping that they can just call me and tell me that everything is looking good atleast, I would prefer if they told me the number, but I'll take a "everything is fine" phone call since I can't get in there until next Thursday at the earliest without telling the mother in law that I am pregnant and I am so not doing that because we did that with our miscarriage and within a day everyone in the whole family knew. :(


----------



## deductivemom

Eclaire said:


> Congrats abydix!
> 
> Afm, temp increase this morning to much higher than normal. So I tested at 10dpo and it was clear as day. Bfn. Not surprised. Had a bad night with dd last night and maybe got 4 hours of sleep. My throat and stomach hurt, feel nausea and just want to climb into bed for the rest of the day, though I know that is not an option. Plus I feel like I can't control my body temperature, hot flashes followed immediately by chills. I suppose I will test again Sunday if my temp is still up.

That is an impressive temp spike! I had the same thing early this tww along with cold symptoms (still haven't gone away sadly!) and chalked it up to slight fever/sickness temp. But then a couple days later - bfp! Hoping it's the same for you with just a slightly later implantation. Good sign if the little bean is doing a good job keeping your immune system down so it won't fight off the bean :hugs:


----------



## 1Atalanta

Congrats to the bfp ladies!! Hoping this thread is full of Christmas Magic!!!'

I've never waited this long test before, tomorrow is 4 weeks past period and I'm a bit amazed I waited this long. I think I'm getting a weird comfort in the not knowing, maybe I will keep waiting lol. I've has such weird cycles after my loss a few months ago including cramping and breast size increase leading up to every period. So I really don't know what to think anymore.


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> AFM, I have my blood work today and I'm really hoping that they can just call me and tell me that everything is looking good atleast, I would prefer if they told me the number, but I'll take a "everything is fine" phone call since I can't get in there until next Thursday at the earliest without telling the mother in law that I am pregnant and I am so not doing that because we did that with our miscarriage and within a day everyone in the whole family knew. :(

I am so with you! Waiting and waiting for yesterday's test results and praying for good news. Luckily my doc's office puts results online too so eventually I will be able to get the exact number yay

Also with you on the family announcement situation. My first bfp was actually on mother's day so of course I just had to tell the to-be grandmas (even though I was only 9dpo!). Now everyone in the fam knows we are trying and that it's taking a while. Sometimes I wish it was more private - it does add to the pressure- but overall I am happy to have the support/encouragement. 

Keeping fx for good blood results for both of us :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats abydix! :happydance: 

1Atalanta you've waited 4 weeks past your expected period?! Did you anticipate your cycle dragging out that long? Omigosh I would've tested by now!


----------



## macydarling

Anyone keeping count of all the :bfp: ?! How many do we have now? And it's only Dec 12th!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

So I'm CD 20 today and have given up hope of ovulating this month...when my clearblue OPK gave me a smiley face this morning, and my internet cheapie is still negative....

False positive on the clearblue opk? Any ideas?


----------



## Sass827

1nce- I would believe it. Time to bd.


----------



## 1Atalanta

Haha no, 4 weeks after my last period! I'm expecting my period any day now- I don't have that kind of patience!!!!

I'm def one of those compulsive testers, so I'm pretty proud of myself for waiting this long.


----------



## 1Atalanta

Also mamabunny2, you got my screen name right! Everyone says Atlanta but it's the goddess Atalanta! Haha it's the little things :)


----------



## hopeful_ttc

JandJPlus1 said:


> Well my question is about dreams. I always have very vivid dreams but I almost never have sex dreams. I know pregnancy can do weird things and it usually tends to make me horny, but every night for the last little while it's just sex dream after sex dream lol. If ever I did have a sex dream before they were usually about my husband but these ones are like super creative. Like me and another girl and some guy, never saw his face. Or me and this random dude that I dated in like grade nine for a month. Somebody please tell me this is just the hormones lol.


Girl, those were my biggest clues that I was pregnant!! I had vivid sex dreams that were creative and just NOT ME! So, yes! :thumbup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

1Atalanta said:


> Haha no, 4 weeks after my last period! I'm expecting my period any day now- I don't have that kind of patience!!!!
> 
> I'm def one of those compulsive testers, so I'm pretty proud of myself for waiting this long.

OH! Ok that seems more reasonable. I was gonna say... good lawd girl you have some willpower! :laugh2: That's what I noticed, the extra 'a' in your name :thumbup: FX for you!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Whoa JandJ and Hopeful :blush: Actually, I've had dreams like that too, one was just last week or so (at the begining of my cycle I believe) and it was me and another girl... but then the girl turned out to NOT be a girl :shy: :sick: It was the WEIRDEST most random thing ever. I couldn't even imagine me being pregnant and having vivid dreams... yikes.


----------



## Mangos

EmilieBrianne said:


> I am ovulating. I got smiley face on my clear blue digital ovulation test. Let the bding begin

Have fun EmilieBrianne! No harm in having a fulfilling weekend!



dojenstein said:


> Hi can I join you ladies? I think today is O day. The fiance and I BD'd twice this week so far and I'm hoping for another one tonight...I have a horrible sore throat and just want to go to bed.
> 
> We've been trying for about a year with one loss. I'm 40 so we just got referred to the Reproductive Endocronologist. Hopefully next cycle I'll be on Clomid. But I would love if it happened naturally this cycle. I am due for AF on Christmas eve so it would be a lovely Christmas present to see that BFP finally. Let the countdown begin...

Hi DoJenstein! Welcome to the thread, I'm new here as well. Sending you positive thoughts this holiday.



abydix said:


> This thread has been inspiring for me. i don't get to post much but i follow closely whats happening here. for those who have gotten their BFP congrats again and those waiting it's coming pretty soon.:dust:
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning i'm overwhelmed and scared. hope this is the one that stays put.

WOW! Congrats Abydix! I can understand being scared and excited at the same time. Think positive hun.

I'm 7dpo (I think)...AF is due around the 20th but I have some light pinking spotting happening right now along with a not so cool yeast infection (sorry TMI) :huh: ... irritated with how confusing our bodies can be.


----------



## 1Atalanta

Haha sex dreams when pregnant! Absolutely! Kinky and strange as heck!


Mammabunny2, the girl turned out not to be a girl.... Hahaha have totally had that dream too! I think it has something to do with finding women beautiful but really enjoying the man parts lol.


----------



## smiley4442

deductivemom said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> Two questions to the group:
> 1- what's everyone's thoughts on using the wondfo's to track the increase in hcg? Is it legit? If so, how often should I do it?
> 2- has anyone looked into the August pregnancy discussion group? I peeked last night and it already has over 104 pages. I feel like I'm too far behind already. Anyone want to start a new one or will this group just be moved on its own eventually? I think my last ttc group got moved on its own by the moderator.
> 
> I'm all for a new August thread!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandJPlus1 said:
> 
> 
> So after looking at it again I changed my mind. This one is even darker than yesterday's because the test line is as dark as the control line this time, not just close. I'm so excited. I just want a healthy baby but I kind of hope it's a girl because I already have my boy. :)
> 
> It's so dark, it's beautiful. I can't believe I'm not even 4 weeks yet. I can't stop staring at it. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I look at mine all the time too. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deductivemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopeful_ttc said:
> 
> 
> Deductive, do it!!
> Ya'll encouraged me, I did at work and was expecting the same!!
> :happydance::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abydix said:
> 
> 
> This thread has been inspiring for me. i don't get to post much but i follow closely whats happening here. for those who have gotten their BFP congrats again and those waiting it's coming pretty soon.:dust:
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning i'm overwhelmed and scared. hope this is the one that stays put.Click to expand...
> 
> congrats!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> I really feel like this is a super lucky thread! I'm still going to lurk on the new ones to make sure all you lady's get your BFP's!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## KrissyB

LOL Another day, another :bfp: in here! 

Congrats abydix! H&H 9 months! :baby:

Macy - I think Emilie has been doing a great job keeping track on the first page (especially with how fast things have been moving), so I think with hopefully and abydix, we're up to 14 already!


----------



## deductivemom

Lol, enjoying all the dream analysis on here today!

Just got bloodwork back. Beta hcg at 40 and progesterone at 25. Pregnancy confirmed! Blood drawn 10dpo. First shadow line on test appeared two days before. Anyone know if these are good numbers? What numbers have other ladies gotten in the early days?

I go back next week for a second blood test before scheduling first prenatal visit. What should I be hoping to see then (besides still pregnant of course!)?


----------



## bondgirl1

Hey guys, am new here would it be ok to join in on this have joined a few others,but no1 has welcomed me much,am currently trying for baby number 2 havent been on the pill since I had my son n he was 2 in Aug but been really trying for last 15 months with no luck,have since found out I have cysts on both ovaries which could be the reason am not getting bfp,am hoping this month will be my lucky month am testing just now but so far bfn,i will post my chart see what yous all think As I though I ovulated cycle day 13 as really felt it but my chart keeps changing,sending baby dust to everyone n congratulations to everyone with bfp's


----------



## bondgirl1

My chart
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-12-13-19-51.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## 1Atalanta

Welcome Bond girl, hope this is your lucky month! I have an 18 month old and am trying for #2 so we are in a similar boat. I haven't been trying as long as you, i had an angel baby over the summer and am hoping for a BFP soon. Baby dust to you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Bondgirl are there any symptoms to having cysts on your ovaries, like severe cramping or anything? How did you find out?

And where do you get those cute little hcg sticks that look like opk sticks? I've never seen them before except for on this site. I always buy the pricey plastic HPTs :shrug:


----------



## bondgirl1

Thanks for the welcome 1atalanta,that's gud were in the same boat,how long have u been trying for,sorry about ur angel baby,hopefully this will be ur lucky month,r u in the tww yet,I struggled to carry my first son had 4miscarriages n I think the only reason I carried him was coz I read on google to take baby aspirin which I did up until about 7months pregnant so maybe I should try this again,have never charted before so not sure if my chart looks good or not for this month,baby dust to u x


----------



## macydarling

I didnt think to look on the first page, silly me, thanks! Wow so many bfps!

Afm today is my 6th day in a row of +opk. :xmas13: My period is due in a week. Maybe they just stay + til :af: comes?


----------



## bondgirl1

Thanks mamabunny2 for the welcome,my symptoms happened about few weeks after having my emergency c section I started getting really bad pains in right hand side of lower abdominal they kept telling me was coz of section this has went on for over 2years now but few months ago they scanned me n found cysts on both ovaries so am waiting to be sent to gyni,but having to wait 12weeks to get appointment,so if u keep having persistent Pain I would ask to be scanned of feels very similar to ovulating pains but all the time n some days r a lot worse than others,u get they sticks from amazon or ebay I order them all the time lol obsessed with testing now but always bfn n starting to get me down coz been trying so long now,baby dust to u x


----------



## deductivemom

MamaBunny2 said:


> And where do you get those cute little hcg sticks that look like opk sticks? I've never seen them before except for on this site. I always buy the pricey plastic HPTs :shrug:

Not sure if this was addressed to everyone and not so sure the ones I buy are cute :shrug: but I get the little hcg strips online. I buy wondfos (some also usually come with my opk strips) but I think there are others out there. People often refer to these as ICs or (internet) cheapies. 

They are a must for early testers and POAS addicts. I would probably have spent my life's savings on tests by now if I didn't use them! The little strips are usually a dollar or less per test depending on the quantity you buy. I think similar tests are sold at dollar stores and other such shops. Just be sure to check what the sensitivity is before buying a bunch! I have found my wondfos to be very sensitive, but often there are messed up tests (dents in the strip and dye issues especially) so they aren't quite as cheap as they seem. But I definitely think they are the way to go. I can pretty much test at will :happydance:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Went to the doc, it was the other doctor that was in the operating room when I had my c-section so that made me feel better because he knows who I am. Got my blood drawn but don't know when I will get the results. I'm going to call on Tuesday because my dr is gone on holiday and now the other dr is leaving on holiday this weekend too. Hopefully whoever is covering his patients will tell me my number. I have an ultrasound booked for January 14th and another dr appointment on January 15th so I'm pretty excited about that. I've chosen to just stop worrying about miscarrying as much as I can because I'm not bleeding and I still have all my symptoms. :)


----------



## bondgirl1

JandJPlus1 said:


> Went to the doc, it was the other doctor that was in the operating room when I had my c-section so that made me feel better because he knows who I am. Got my blood drawn but don't know when I will get the results. I'm going to call on Tuesday because my dr is gone on holiday and now the other dr is leaving on holiday this weekend too. Hopefully whoever is covering his patients will tell me my number. I have an ultrasound booked for January 14th and another dr appointment on January 15th so I'm pretty excited about that. I've chosen to just stop worrying about miscarrying as much as I can because I'm not bleeding and I still have all my symptoms. :)

Congratulations on ur Bfp hope u have a healthy 9mnths did u chart at all if so what was ur chart like am trying to find out if mine looks ok or not x


----------



## JandJPlus1

I don't chart. My bbt never works properly for me.


----------



## JandJPlus1

So I just had to point this out because I thought it was hilarious. My bladder was hurting earlier because i hadn't been drinking enough water so I chugged a 500 ml bottle of water, thus the pee that came out was like practically water. Look at the difference at 14 DPO of a pregnancy test and an OPK, with super diluted pee. Don't get me wrong, that still a really good pregnancy test line to get with water pee lol but holy cow.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## JandJPlus1

I created a new thread for us ladies that got pregnant. Anyone on here can join in though. It's called Got the Christmas BFP, now waiting on the baby.. August 2015 :)


----------



## Laska5

JandJPlus1 said:


> I created a new thread for us ladies that got pregnant. Anyone on here can join in though. It's called Got the Christmas BFP, now waiting on the baby.. August 2015 :)

wow this thread moves fast! I think that's an awesome idea! I hope to join ya soon!! I should find out for sure on Tuesday! :)


----------



## Blondie_x

Mangos said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> I am ovulating. I got smiley face on my clear blue digital ovulation test. Let the bding begin
> 
> Have fun EmilieBrianne! No harm in having a fulfilling weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> dojenstein said:
> 
> 
> Hi can I join you ladies? I think today is O day. The fiance and I BD'd twice this week so far and I'm hoping for another one tonight...I have a horrible sore throat and just want to go to bed.
> 
> We've been trying for about a year with one loss. I'm 40 so we just got referred to the Reproductive Endocronologist. Hopefully next cycle I'll be on Clomid. But I would love if it happened naturally this cycle. I am due for AF on Christmas eve so it would be a lovely Christmas present to see that BFP finally. Let the countdown begin...Click to expand...
> 
> Hi DoJenstein! Welcome to the thread, I'm new here as well. Sending you positive thoughts this holiday.
> 
> 
> 
> abydix said:
> 
> 
> This thread has been inspiring for me. i don't get to post much but i follow closely whats happening here. for those who have gotten their BFP congrats again and those waiting it's coming pretty soon.:dust:
> 
> I got my :bfp: this morning i'm overwhelmed and scared. hope this is the one that stays put.Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! Congrats Abydix! I can understand being scared and excited at the same time. Think positive hun.
> 
> I'm 7dpo (I think)...AF is due around the 20th but I have some light pinking spotting happening right now along with a not so cool yeast infection (sorry TMI) :huh: ... irritated with how confusing our bodies can be.Click to expand...

Yeast infection... gosh, you and I both (I'm also 7dpo too)! I left it a few days hoping it would go away itself but it's getting worse. I don't think you're supposed to take the oral tablet when pregnant or ttc are you? What do you ladies use for yeast infections whilst ttc? I'm thinking the pessary is probably the best option.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I know Laska, right?! Super active thread, I love it! Wish I could join the new :bfp: thread soon! Thanks bondgirl and deductive. Yes, the ICs are what I'm wanting. Wondfo is a good choice? Guess they are cheap cuz they are cheaply made. Are there others, any recommendations ladies? I think I'll be needing some for the months to come :thumbup:


----------



## 1Atalanta

I need expert eyes!!
I gave in and took a test- am I crazy? Is there a line or are they identical smidges? I guess I have to take one tomorrow on morning pee.
https://i61.tinypic.com/2u44mep.jpg


----------



## Eclaire

Jandj I would love to have lines like that at 14dpo diluted or not. Actually I would just love to have double lines at all. I like the new nail polish.


----------



## Eclaire

1Atalanta I can see lines. I would count that as a bfp if I were you. How long was the hold?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Atalanta, that is totally a BFP. And Eclaire, thank you, I'm pretty excited about the lines. And it's not actually nail polish, I have gel nails! :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eclaire

They are so christmasy. Very cute.


----------



## 1Atalanta

You think so???!!! It was 2 hours tops, hoping it's darker tomorrow!


----------



## Blondie_x

Atalanta, those lines look good to me! And only a 2 hour hold at that. Looking forward to seeing your morning test! 

What dpo are you?


----------



## JandJPlus1

It definitely looks positive to me. And I highly doubt there would be identical marks on two tests.


----------



## LavenderLove

Congrats Atalanta and Abydix! Seems like this is the season that keeps on giving! :)

AFM I'm trying to not think about testing, haha. This month I've got little cramps all the time, I'm a little more hungry, TMI but my nipples are itchy, and I'm getting some really weird, vivid dreams! Last one I remember I was the singer in a metal band, growling screams and everything. :haha:


----------



## NurseGinger

Atalanta! The lines are there and I see therm! congrats!


----------



## Eclaire

I am standing in my kitchen cooking dinner and the thought of food makes me nauseous, but I am starving. It has been like this all day.


----------



## Blondie_x

I've been getting acid reflux during this tww. Does anyone else find that acid reflux makes you feel really hungry? Or is it just me? Lol. I'll feel like I'm really hungry, and then I'll realise I just have acid reflux.


----------



## LavenderLove

Blondie_x said:


> I've been getting acid reflux during this tww. Does anyone else find that acid reflux makes you feel really hungry? Or is it just me? Lol. I'll feel like I'm really hungry, and then I'll realise I just have acid reflux.

It's funny but I'll get the exact opposite! I've had acid reflux for a while and if it gets overly bad I lose my appetite. So this time it's funky for me this TWW because my appetite's increased. I've still got the reflux, but I'm more hungry. :haha:


----------



## Querida87

I just started spotting. With today's temp drop, I expect full blown AF tomorrow. At least I know where I am now, but I really wanted to give a big Christmas surprise.. FX for a New Year's surprise..


----------



## deductivemom

1Atalanta said:


> You think so???!!! It was 2 hours tops, hoping it's darker tomorrow!

I agree, those lines are clear as day to me. I can only imagine they must be even a bit darker in real life, because I can never get such a good pic on a really faint test. Congrats!


----------



## bondgirl1

Atalanta congratulations defo a bfp,how many dpo r u!


----------



## Eclaire

Querida I am sure it sounds messed up to say, but I am happy af is coming to town for you. Hopefully your cycles can get back on track and you can get that bfp soon.


----------



## Blondie_x

Lavenderlove, you know that hungry feeling you get in your throat when you are really hungry? That's what acid reflux feels like to me, but more exaggerated. I don't know maybe I'm weird lol.

Querida sorry it looks like af has arrived, but as you said, at least you know where you are now. FX for your next cycle.


----------



## Blondie_x

It's late here (after 2am), so I'm off to bed. I'm hoping to see more bfps when I check the thread tomorrow ;-)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Querida this sounds horrible but that makes me so happy for you because atleast now you know what's going on. And Eclaire that was one of my first symptoms I had. My stomach was very picky.


----------



## orionfox

Well that was a super stressful day/night at work...just had our xmas concert. Sooo glad to be able to just relax now that its finally over. Hoping that maybe just maybe i get a little surprise in the morning :) To be optimistic or to be doubtful i dont know.


----------



## crossedfinger

orionfox said:


> Well that was a super stressful day/night at work...just had our xmas concert. Sooo glad to be able to just relax now that its finally over. Hoping that maybe just maybe i get a little surprise in the morning :) To be optimistic or to be doubtful i dont know.

GL! I'm testing in the a.m., too.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> · Greats
> · Tankel
> · Wannabemum23
> · Poppiebug
> · Ellahopesky
> · Loulabear22
> · MrsHudson
> · JandJPlus1
> · Smiley4442
> · MrsG09
> · Onetubeleft
> · Sass827
> · Deductivemom
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · Abydix
> 
> December 1st
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Ambiguoushope
> · Patientlyw8n
> 
> 
> December 12th
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> · Waterbaby33
> · Xprincessx
> 
> December 14th
> · Eclaire
> 
> December 15th
> · LavenderLove
> · Mummymelsy
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> 
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> · Maltesemom
> 
> December 18th
> · TeenyWeeny
> 
> 
> December 20th
> · NoRi2014
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · Macydarling
> · 55comet555
> · Mangos
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> · PinkPokaDots
> 
> December 22nd
> · Loobs
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 23rd
> · Jenafyr4
> · Gypsymama
> 
> December 24th
> · BabyFeva
> · Dojenstein
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> · Dreamer2015
> · Tag74
> ·EmilieBrianne
> 
> December 26th
> · Lirpa11
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> ·Littleone1993
> 
> TBA
> · Mamawolf
> · Bondgirl1
> · Nela
> · Sppmom

Hello Everyone, How are you? Congratulations on the new Bfp's. I am Excited that we now have 14 Bfp's. I am sorry to anyone the Witch got. 


@ KrissyB, I just got my peak on my Digital opk on CD 6-7. But I think it has to do with the other Supplement i started taking when AF started. My Doctor suggested it and I think it actually helped me ovulate. 

@ BABTTC123, I am sorry the Witch got you and that you are sick.

@ LouOscar1, Fx'd that you ovulate this time.

@ Flowerchild11, You are not out till the Witch shows her ugly face.

@ TeenyWeeny, It only takes one time. So try and stay positive. Remember you are not out till the Witch shows her face.

@ Bondgirl1, Welcome to our group. Do you have a test date you want me to put you down for?

@ Alanta, I see lines on both. I can't wait to see test with a longer hold. I can't seem to find you on the front page can you tell me what date you are supposed to be on so I can get you added.

@ Querida, I hope you get a New Year's BFP

@ OrionFox, Good Luck!!!

Afm, I finally got an actually positive opk on the digital one cd 6 and got my peak today on cd 7. I am pretty excited and we timed bding perfectly this month. I really have my hopes up. I plan on testing Christmas Morning. If I get Bfn I will start the January Board unless someone else wants to take over for January.


----------



## LavenderLove

Blondie_x said:


> Lavenderlove, you know that hungry feeling you get in your throat when you are really hungry? That's what acid reflux feels like to me, but more exaggerated. I don't know maybe I'm weird lol.

Ohh, interesting! I just get the standard burny/sore feeling in my throat. Kinda like if I get a cold.

Good luck orionfox and crossedfingers with testing in the AM! :flower:

I'm sorry AF got you Quierda. :hugs: Still, it is good that you now know where you are, and hopefully you get a New Year's surprise! :thumbup:


----------



## Dreamer2013

Wow more BFP's! Good work ladies!! So pleased for you - congratulations!!

Keep them coming lol. :happydance:

I had a peak today on my fertility monitor - yay! Emilie, I will be testing the same time as you:thumbup:


----------



## bondgirl1

Hi Emilie,thanks for the welcome yeah u can put me down for testing for 15th Dec that's if the witch don't show by then am my temps started dropping but still above coverline but also getting cramps now thinking am out this month now!


----------



## bondgirl1

Anyone else's chart look similar to mine n still get a bfp
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2014-12-13-10-15-53.jpg
File size: 49.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blondie_x

Bondgirl1 I've never had a bfp so I can't tell you on experience, but I would say you're not out yet. Your temp drop was only small. Good luck!


----------



## annaroy

So excited to read about all the bfps!!! I was hopeful but the witch got me today so I'm out :/ fingers crossed for everyone still waiting!! Xx


----------



## Lilllian

Please can you put me down to test on the 16th. I'm not feeling any symptoms today and feeling like this is not the month for me, but not losing hope yet :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

bondgirl1 said:


> Anyone else's chart look similar to mine n still get a bfp

Some women get dips like that with implantation.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Lilllian said:


> Please can you put me down to test on the 16th. I'm not feeling any symptoms today and feeling like this is not the month for me, but not losing hope yet :)

I got you down. I hope you get a bfp.


----------



## bondgirl1

Thanks guy's this tww is so hard esp when all u see each month is bfn but trying to keep hopefully that 1 day will see bfp's sorry to those that the witch got,so glad I have joined this forum whatever happens least we can all support each other n have people to share this experience with good luck to all those still waiting on bfp x


----------



## bondgirl1

EmilieBrianne said:


> Lilllian said:
> 
> 
> Please can you put me down to test on the 16th. I'm not feeling any symptoms today and feeling like this is not the month for me, but not losing hope yet :)
> 
> I got you down. I hope you get a bfp.Click to expand...

Thanks so much u to x


----------



## NurseGinger

I feel im just tapping my foot waiting for "O" to happen. any day now....

How i feel "Lady O, the most awaited lady during your cycle when TTC, AF the most hated one."


----------



## Eclaire

The witch showed up last night, leaving me with a 9 day lp this month. I am out. On to cycle 8. Wish I could take a step back and not chart or use opks but I am feeling too old to waste any eggs. 

Best of luck to those still in.


----------



## Michellebelle

Popping in to say congrats to all the ladies who have gotten their Christmas BFPs this month! There have been so many!

Eclaire, sorry AF showed. :( you can join me in hoping for a Jan BFP and a September baby!

Good luck everyone, hoping to see a lot more BFPs soon!


----------



## Michellebelle

Eclaire said:


> The witch showed up last night, leaving me with a 9 day lp this month. I am out. On to cycle 8. Wish I could take a step back and not chart or use opks but I am feeling too old to waste any eggs.
> 
> Best of luck to those still in.

Also, I totally feel you on this. It would be great to take a relaxed approach to TTC, but I'm 32 and DH is 44. Also, I had a cancer scare earlier this year and had surgery, and if it comes back, my TTC chances are most likely over and I'll have to have a more intense surgery. So I feel like I'm fighting the clock. :)


----------



## Lilllian

Feeling pretty tired this afternoon and I had a lie in the morning as my husband got up with the kids. Supposed to be going out tonight but the thought of it is making me more tired! I am hoping this is a symptom and not just me looking for it. I do remember this tired feeling with my last pregnancies though - i just want to curl up n bed and have a long nap!


----------



## Eclaire

I think I need to step away from the boards for a while. I am not in a good place right now and I need to reevaluate what I am doing and how I am spending my time. I really do wish the best for all of you and hope your bfps come quickly and are sticky.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh Eclaire. I'm so sorry the witch got you and please don't stay away for too long. We are all here for you, pregnant or not and don't get too discouraged. You will get your BFP and the end result will be so worth the wait.


----------



## JandJPlus1

So I'm a little nervous. I have to go to my mother in laws today. I wouldn't normally worry but we want to tell her. This scares me for three reasons. 1. She is notorious for not keeping things to herself. 2. She was one of the last people we told before the miscarriage. And 3. She is a registered Reiki person and she just has this way of sensing things so I feel like even if we don't tell her she will know!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Good luck Eclaire, I certainly have to step away at times when the board watching is enabling my obsessing.

Querida, what kind of Christmas concert? I'm asking bc my husband and I are both musicians, just curious!

Emilie, you can put me down for today which is when I was supposed to test.

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I don't know how many days dpo I am, I think I'm actually 15 or so days dpo, I was sure I was ovulating before thanksgiving and that was or last bding before a week bc of travel and nights in the same house with family. Really thought I was out this month!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Jandj, good luck with that today! I told my family right away last pregnancy and miscarried after a week, and it was just awful... I'm going to wait this time, but I know I will tell them anyways if I miscarry... I'm just very worried. Trying not to stress.


----------



## 1Atalanta

https://i61.tinypic.com/2yv85m9.jpg

Here is my morning pic, def darker but not dark enough to make me stop worrying. Please stick little bean!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Atalanta omigosh!!! I saw the lines on the other two and just knew because it's always impossible for me to see anything on my phone screen. Congrats!


----------



## MamaBunny2

bondgirl1 said:


> Thanks mamabunny2 for the welcome,my symptoms happened about few weeks after having my emergency c section I started getting really bad pains in right hand side of lower abdominal they kept telling me was coz of section this has went on for over 2years now but few months ago they scanned me n found cysts on both ovaries so am waiting to be sent to gyni,but having to wait 12weeks to get appointment,so if u keep having persistent Pain I would ask to be scanned of feels very similar to ovulating pains but all the time n some days r a lot worse than others,u get they sticks from amazon or ebay I order them all the time lol obsessed with testing now but always bfn n starting to get me down coz been trying so long now,baby dust to u x

I don't have any persistent pain, just a couple days of very mild cramps when I O. I have a bad habit of thinking something is broken inside me or keeping me from getting pregnant :dohh: It's nice to hear about everyone's experiences and become informed on symptoms and such so I can make myself better aware of anything I may need to. Kinda like how I learned about O pains :thumbsup:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I am sooooo ordering some of those little ICs today!!! Atalanta is that a Wondfo?

Querida I'm sorry that af is coming, but also glad you can start a new fresh cycle and hopefully have a better idea of what's to come :thumbup:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Atalanta. I know how you feel about the not dark enough, that is great progression for one day, looks like mine. :) my tests now my control line and test line are either the same colour pretty much or the test line I'd darker depending on what brand I take. I have my fingers crossed that this will be a sticky bean. And as for the family thing I wasn't going to tell anyone until I was atleast 10 weeks but I had to tell my mom because I needed her to take me to an ultrasound in January and well, because she's my mom. I've chosen to just stop worrying about miscarrying. I am healthy, I am trying to eat well and get enough sleep all the time, there is nothing I can do about it. The baby will either stick, or it won't. I love this little bean so much already and I want it to stay, but I can't stop a miscarriage if it is going to happen and I want all the family support I can get if it does. On a positive note, if you are actually 15 DPO, we are the same! Lol.


----------



## 1Atalanta

Yay j and j, bump buddies! I like your attitude,
If we are doing our part right then there is really nothing else we can do!


Mammabunny, It says blue cross on the package, I got it off Amazon. I haven't had any false positives even with extreme wishful thinking so that is good lol


----------



## NurseGinger

JandJ- keep positive, i know it hard. I am own to be like that and be afraid of doing anything that might mess something up. saying something, seeing someone etc. FX and prayers are sent to you :)

MamaBunny: i get the same way with thinking I am doing something to cause me not getting a sticky yet or my body is just off.... Yet i dont do drugs, only medicine i take is prenatal, i work out (less now because I dont want to strain my body too much when TTC, no impact workout etc), i do not drink, i do not smoke, my only issue would be coffee and i only use very little plain ol cream in it but its the caffeine. Yesterday bf told me that he could see how hard i was trying to cut back on caffeine and how much he knows i want this more than anything and he also wants it just as bad so he cut back on his daily Mt. Dew (which is crazy because he loves it) and he didnt do any dip all day. I was proud yet a piece of me is still thinking every "what if". FX this is our month!! :) 

Querida: I am just now seeing about AF :( ahhh i hate to see that but in a way its a good thing to finally be coming because you now know what is going to happen and able to restart a new cycle. prayers/FX it works out next cycle :) 

It can be hard to keep positive especially seeing everyone else around you getting BFPs, but ladies keep at it. It will happen :) i have to keep reminding myself that there is a reason for everything, and i havent been trying as long as some of you ladies have but i hope oh so very much we all get a little bean that sticks very soon. xoxo


----------



## BABTTC123

Holy moley! The BFP list just keeps growing!! 
Congrats ladies!! 

To those of you worried about progression, I wouldn't stress too much over it. That could make things worst, so instead just relax and treat yourselves like the pregnant women you are! :)


----------



## NurseGinger

Since i saw its best to use 2 OPKs i bought another one the other day. I started doing the 2nd one at about 7pm but realized i have so much to do that i drink a lot and pee a lot during the 4 hours i wait, that i cant. so i am holding it in and waiting for 2pm today and starting to do it earlier in the day because i am able to lay off the liquids and hold it ( i read that 2pm is a really good time to do it). but holy moly how do you ladies hold it for so long during the day?!?! I did my last pee session and have been holding what i can for the last hour and a half... i have to pee a good amount now! I feel so pathetic LOL


----------



## orionfox

Im with you nurse...i can only do max 3/3.5 hr holds but often its 2.5 hr holds. 

So tested again this morning and as i figured as always bfn. Af is due tomorrow, so hopefully if there isnt a baby that she comes stronger and longer this month.


----------



## NurseGinger

I just realized BBTTC said Holy moly also in her comment above mine and i didnt know! hahaha love it. and yes!! im hitting the 3 hour mark and i cant stop thinking about it....trying my hardest to hold off for an hour.. i turned on a show that is an hour long and watching it. Not really helping the fact in the back of my head i am screaming saying "go pee!!!!"


----------



## JandJPlus1

Nurseginger I know what you mean especially now. I have to like sit there and consciously think about not peeing to hold it more than an hour and a half. The only thing that I find works is eat something a little salty and then cut your fluid intake by a lot for atleast an hour and a half. 

AFM, dreading 2:00 when we leave our house haha. And really really hoping that my sense about MIL is wrong and she will just be oblivious. If not, oh well, it's less of a big deal that his parents know, it's a bigger deal if his sister finds out because she's a giant blabber mouth. I so hope that all you lovely ladies get to come and join my thread soon. Even if you don't conceive in December, feel free to join, I don't want to lose such a lovely group of ladies. :)


----------



## NurseGinger

well i lasted a little bit over 3 hours and once i moved i felt it bad so did it... still nothing. My cb advanced is on day 4 of flashing and first response with the lines (i heard these werent the greatest OPKs but im not going to waste them since i already have them) still only have one line... O is estimated to be here in 2-3 days so i thought id atleast see a little bit of a line. im just way to impatient. However it does give me somethign to look forward too, to pee on as i wait in the TWW for awhile. just sucks. This is my first cycle that i started using all these gadgets and stuff.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I used those ones the one month and mine always had a line haha. It was strange.


----------



## drjo718

NurseGinger said:


> well i lasted a little bit over 3 hours and once i moved i felt it bad so did it... still nothing. My cb advanced is on day 4 of flashing and first response with the lines (i heard these werent the greatest OPKs but im not going to waste them since i already have them) still only have one line... O is estimated to be here in 2-3 days so i thought id atleast see a little bit of a line. im just way to impatient. However it does give me somethign to look forward too, to pee on as i wait in the TWW for awhile. just sucks. This is my first cycle that i started using all these gadgets and stuff.

Hey my cb is on day 4 of flashing smiley too! I have lines on my ic opks but I'm not 100% sure if they've been positive yet.


----------



## NurseGinger

Well i was talking to my bf on his lunch break about the bad rep the First Response OPK got and how if im estimated to be due with O soon, i should of had atleast a FAINT 2nd line showing its coming. However i HATE wasting so I wont buy new ones and he knows this so he said "if you were to buy different ones, which would it be?" and i know thats his way of finding info out to surprise me with when he gets home... i said i wasnt sure, maybe another kind of CB... i keep getting random cramping areas in my lower abd. so i know it has to be coming soon! Then again i might be thinking about it so much that im getting the pains. damnit......


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ginger I'm so jealous! My bf won't cut back on anything for the sake of helping our chances :nope: I've even suggested that he take a daily multivitamin but unless I force feed it to him it won't happen. Ugh... men.


----------



## NurseGinger

I had to explain a few times how it can affect his little men before he did. he was hell bent on how his army was strong and fast. finally im like "dude, the mt. dews and dip and etc can harm them. Why do you think i stopped most my caffeine intake, just in case it could harm my eggs or anything and when preggy i need to get use to the low caffeine intake anyways" FINALLY he lowered it, i was extremely surprised by that.


----------



## macydarling

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend! I got my 5th day of a positive opk today so I'm guessing this is one hell of an egg :haha: Anyway, I had 1 day where the test/control line matched, 1 where the test was slightly darker, the next day the control was faint because the test line was so bold, and then these past 2 days the control/test are back to matching. So I'm guessing the darkest one was O day which was CD 19 which makes me 2dpo :dance: if that made any sense! I'm thinking the test is still showing positive because they are sensitive. 

Any who, what I'm trying to say is I will now be testing on 12/22 which I *think* is 11dpo. Fx for us all! :flower:


----------



## NurseGinger

Good luck Macy!!


----------



## cutieq

Still waiting on confirm O, but I'm sure I'll be testing on or around the 25th. FX Everyone!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

So my clearblue digi OPK was positive yesterday morning, and negative this morning...so I'm assuming that its possible I ovulated at some point last night? I might be 1dpo today.


----------



## NurseGinger

1nceuponatime: FX you get a sticky stick!! :))


----------



## 1nceUponATime

NurseGinger said:


> 1nceuponatime: FX you get a sticky stick!! :))

Thanks NurseGinger...I hope I ovulated and it wasn't a fluke or something :-/


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yippeeee!!! Everyone's ovulating now let's get some more :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Crap! I won't get the hcg sticks until January 9th at the earliest :brat: Well I have a Walmart and Dollar Store cheapie... unless it's some other brand but those will have to work this cycle IF af is late. Otherwise I'm not wasting them. I'll order the hcg sticks once Flo visits :thumbup:


----------



## Querida87

I just realized my spotting may have been due to an intense bd session and my cramps seem to be based on a need to go #2. My temp went back up and I'm more nauseous today. What is going on??


----------



## 1Atalanta

Yay happy bding everyone! Swim fast little dudes, catch that eggy!


----------



## deductivemom

JandJPlus1 said:


> Atalanta. I know how you feel about the not dark enough, that is great progression for one day, looks like mine. :) my tests now my control line and test line are either the same colour pretty much or the test line I'd darker depending on what brand I take. I have my fingers crossed that this will be a sticky bean. And as for the family thing I wasn't going to tell anyone until I was atleast 10 weeks but I had to tell my mom because I needed her to take me to an ultrasound in January and well, because she's my mom. I've chosen to just stop worrying about miscarrying. I am healthy, I am trying to eat well and get enough sleep all the time, there is nothing I can do about it. The baby will either stick, or it won't. I love this little bean so much already and I want it to stay, but I can't stop a miscarriage if it is going to happen and I want all the family support I can get if it does. On a positive note, if you are actually 15 DPO, we are the same! Lol.

I feel so with you on everything, jandj! DH and I told the family tonight about our good news because we were having a collective gathering (his fam and mine). We did that with my first chemical too (at only 9dpo!) and a couple days later my temp started dropping and then I had bleeding - while traveling away from DH and everyone :cry: Although it's been a bit weird sometimes with all the important people in my life knowing what we're up to, I was happy to have the support and comfort. 

Everyone was still very excited, although understandably bit more cautious after what happened last time. We are still holding our breath, of course, but I am really encouraged that my tests keep getting darker and darker. FX this is the one for both of us!


----------



## deductivemom

Btw, here's today's test (right) next to yesterday's test, about 24 hours apart. I can't believe how much darker the new one is (pic taken after time but still a bit wet)! Sorry it's still not the best picture - I don't know how you ladies get such beautiful, clear pics of these things.

Part of me felt I would never get to see a line this dark and beautiful. It makes me feel really hopeful that things will all be good when I go in for a second blood test next week. Of course, I will still have to pee on a few sticks in the meantime...
 



Attached Files:







12-13-14 12dpo (right, fmu).jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 21


----------



## deductivemom

1Atalanta said:


> https://i61.tinypic.com/2yv85m9.jpg
> 
> Here is my morning pic, def darker but not dark enough to make me stop worrying. Please stick little bean!!!

So lovely, atalanta! Did you ever say how many dpo you think you are (sorry if I just missed it)? That looks really strong to me :happydance:


----------



## Tink1o5

Ok so yesterday morning ( friday morning) i woke up with really bad cramps that faded away by 1pm. 
Then just now at 5:20pm Saturday i went to the bathroom and found this in the toilet. I know its GROSS that i got it out of there lol but i had to find out what you ladies think. I could be anywhere from 7-10 DPO . When i wiped after seeing this in the toilet there was NO pink or red or anything. So i checked my cervix and there is no blood or anything around my cervix either???? WTH is this?
 



Attached Files:







20141213_171640.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## JandJPlus1

Deductive that is great to hear. :) I agree that I feel everything you feel lol. So we did bed up telling his parents and it went well. They agreed not to tell his sister and that was my main concern. 
Also, this is my test from tonight. Still with very diluted pee. Much darker than yesterday.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## deluna87

Hi ladies can I join? I'm in cd 24 and think I ovulated on cd 14. I'm usually monitered with ultrasound and then get a trigger shot to force ovulation but tried a more relaxed approach this month and did get monitored. I should be testing around 12/20. Hoping for that Christmas bfp!


----------



## orionfox

Watching the time tick by awaiting the witch's arrival :( I know im not out until she comes, but i cant help but feel like she is on her way. It was hard in a way to see all the daycare parents last night at our xmas concert all excited and taking pics of their kids etc. You dont know how bad you want a child of your own until you start ttc.


----------



## Augeo

Nice work... Congrats to all... 
Positive thiughts for all who are trying 
I am due to test around christmas


----------



## LavenderLove

orionfox said:


> You dont know how bad you want a child of your own until you start ttc.

Amen! Interestingly enough it's making me also worry about being a good parent, too. Once I get that BFP that's the beginning of it being very real and not just a picture in my head!

Tink did you BD at all? Could be implantation bleeding, but I've had something similar to your pic a few times the morning after BDing.

Wohooo at all these Os! :happydance: I hope this is the start of something great for you ladies!


----------



## deductivemom

deluna87 said:


> Hi ladies can I join? I'm in cd 24 and think I ovulated on cd 14. I'm usually monitered with ultrasound and then get a trigger shot to force ovulation but tried a more relaxed approach this month and did get monitored. I should be testing around 12/20. Hoping for that Christmas bfp!

Of course, deluna, welcome! And congrats on the natural O this cycle :thumbup: So far this thread has been very blessed. Hoping you see your bfp soon!


----------



## Tink1o5

LavenderLove said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> You dont know how bad you want a child of your own until you start ttc.
> 
> Amen! Interestingly enough it's making me also worry about being a good parent, too. Once I get that BFP that's the beginning of it being very real and not just a picture in my head!
> 
> Tink did you BD at all? Could be implantation bleeding, but I've had something similar to your pic a few times the morning after BDing.
> 
> Wohooo at all these Os! :happydance: I hope this is the start of something great for you ladies!Click to expand...

I haven't bd'd since early early like 3am early Thursday morning.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Tink I am not positive about your situation but all I know is I have had random spotting like that, checked my cervix and nothing and nothing in my panties either. I was hoping it was ib or because my cervix was sensitive due to impending pregnancy but it wasn't :nope: Of course it very well could be from implantation or just from bd :shrug: But FX it's a *good* sign for you!


----------



## n.miller

Thought I'd stop in and say hi, good luck, and congratulations to all you ladies this month.


----------



## bondgirl1

Wishing af would arrive early now since I now believe am out for this month,no symptoms at all n temp slowly dropping each day,just want to ovulate again so we can get trying n hoping for a bfp for new year feeling really down today temp now 97.86!


----------



## Movinmama

WOW so many BFPS!!! September will be a busy month!

Today 5/6 dpo cramping stopped, CP medium closed and soft.. think im in or out? My hubby works a 3week on 3 week off hitch so we barely ever BD at the proper time but I think we got it right this time. This TWW is driving me batty. Ive been using cheapies just to stop my mental mania. Thank goodness its a busy week this week.. that should help some


----------



## JandJPlus1

I had lots of cramping on 6 DPO, it was implantation. :) and for most of us it will be august that's busy, not September yet. :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> · Greats
> · Tankel
> · Wannabemum23
> · Poppiebug
> · Ellahopesky
> · Loulabear22
> · MrsHudson
> · JandJPlus1
> · Smiley4442
> · MrsG09
> · Onetubeleft
> · Sass827
> · Deductivemom
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · Abydix
> · 1Alanta
> 
> December 1st
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Ambiguoushope
> · Patientlyw8n
> 
> 
> December 12th
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> · Waterbaby33
> · Xprincessx
> 
> December 14th
> · Eclaire
> 
> December 15th
> · LavenderLove
> · Mummymelsy
> · Bondgirl1
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> · Lilllian
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> · Maltesemom
> 
> December 18th
> · TeenyWeeny
> 
> 
> December 20th
> · NoRi2014
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · Macydarling
> · 55comet555
> · Mangos
> · Deluna87
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> · PinkPokaDots
> 
> December 22nd
> · Loobs
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 23rd
> · Jenafyr4
> · Gypsymama
> 
> December 24th
> · BabyFeva
> · Dojenstein
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> · Dreamer2015
> · Tag74
> ·EmilieBrianne
> 
> December 26th
> · Lirpa11
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> ·Littleone1993
> 
> TBA
> · Mamawolf
> · Movinmama
> · Nela
> · Sppmom

Okay I got caught up again. 
Have you guys tried red clover blossom supplement? My doctor told me about it. It helps regulate your cycles, helps you ovulate naturally, and lengthens lp you start taking it on cycle day 1. This is my first month taking it and I ovulated on cycle day 7-8 and I am now 1-2 dpo. Oh and vitamin d also helps boost fertility.

@ annaroy, I am sorry the witch got you.

@ Eclaire, We are here for you when you come back. We all need a break at some point or another.

@ Tink1o5, looks like implantation bleeding to me. Fx'd

@ n.miller, How are you doing?

@ Movinmama, Do you have a test date you want me to put you down for?

@ bondgirl1, I got you updated.

@ deluna87, Welcome to the group. I got you down. Good luck!


----------



## LavenderLove

JandJPlus1 said:


> I had lots of cramping on 6 DPO, it was implantation. :) and for most of us it will be august that's busy, not September yet. :)

Hah at our rate September will be busy, too! If I get my BFP tomorrow I'd be due about August 28th, and all the women in my family have late babies so I'd might as well be due in September. :haha:

We'll see what happens for me tomorrow, woohoo! FX for you ladies still waiting. :)


----------



## Sass827

Really excited for all you ladies getting the positive on the oPK's. Another week or two and I'm sure you'll be slamming this board with bfp's. 
I haven't heard of that supplement Emilie but I'm sure if your doc recommended it and you O'ed, it must be awesome. Fx for you. 
Sounds good for you to me movinmama. I'll be sending positive vibes your way. Does your DH work on a rig? I'm loving the cheapies too- still testing every other day. 
Queira(sp?sorry) - how are you? Has your spotting started again?


----------



## Sass827

GL tomorrow lavender!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Atalanta! :happydance:

1nce - After you get your positive, you can O anywhere between, I think, 12-72 hours later. The only way to know for sure is temping.... However most people assume they O the day after they get a positive OPK, so two days after would be 1 dpo.


----------



## Tink1o5

Emilie, I've never tried it, but can't hurt to try right. Also thanx I hope it was IB. Been having horrible lower tailbone/ lower back pain all day today.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Tink1o5 said:


> Emilie, I've never tried it, but can't hurt to try right. Also thanx I hope it was IB. Been having horrible lower tailbone/ lower back pain all day today.

Just remember you can't start taking it until CD 1. I get mine online from swanson vitamins and I hope it ideal good signs.


----------



## Sass827

Tink- I had insane lower back pain 5 days before I got my bfp. At the time I figured it was a sign of AF and bad pms. But my mom (a nurse) said it was something to do with the hatching/implantation. GL! Fx for you


----------



## Querida87

Quick update - stopped spotting yesterday, then started up again today after exercise, more of it, but still brown and only on wiping. Plenty of cramping and bowel irregularity. I just wish the nausea would go away since I'm apparently not pregnant... Hoping to be able to call tomorrow cd1 already


----------



## Tink1o5

Sass - Thanks for your input! I hope its a good sign for me too! It hurts a little less than all day now though :) so a little happy about that. There was times today where i could barely move. 

Querida - Querida have you been testing??


----------



## Zoeyc04

Put me down for Dec 23 (my bday) please!


----------



## orionfox

Well af never showed for today or any spotting, so I guess im in it for another day. Still not feeling much hope right now.


----------



## Tink1o5

Orionfox - try not to get to down on yourself. With my first 2 kids I didnt get my :bfp: until i was 5-7 days late :hug:


----------



## JandJPlus1

My last test until Thursday when I take another digital. Really hoping that I see 2-3 weeks and terrified to see 1-2 again since I'll be one day away from 5 weeks. Took this test this morning and in real life the test line is just a little darker than the control so I'm happy. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## orionfox

Thanks Tink...its just a little hard to try and keep positive after so long of trying. Even though we are taking a relaxed aproach for now, its still hard when things keep not working out. But for now Im just trying to keep in my mind that the holidays are fast approaching :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

I will be testing December 26th since FF changed my O day. I should now expect a visit from not only Santa on Christmas Day :dohh: Not feeling hopeful. Of course we didn't BD the day I O'd or the day prior :nope:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MamaBunny2 said:


> I will be testing December 26th since FF changed my O day. I should now expect a visit from not only Santa on Christmas Day :dohh: Not feeling hopeful. Of course we didn't BD the day I O'd or the day prior :nope:

I got you down for the 26th. Remember sperm can live up to 3-5 days so you may not be out. Fx'd you get your bfp.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am so freaking nauseous that it hurts. I wish I could sleep but I can't it is going to be a very long day.


----------



## xprincessx

So I think I just got my :bfp: very very faint but pink! I cried...can't believe it


----------



## Lilllian

I am 8dpo, so pleased the weekend is over! I think i will cave in and test tonight. No symptoms at all today though- just very moody, but may just be pms!


----------



## Lilllian

xprincessx said:


> So I think I just got my :bfp: very very faint but pink! I cried...can't believe it

Oh Wow - CONGRATS!! How many DPO? :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## bondgirl1

Tested today a big fat bfn still not feeling like af is on its way tho due for af on wed just wish it would hurry up now I want to start trying again


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations xprincessx. Xx


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats xprincessx 

A question for the ladies who got their bfps - did you get af type cramping a few days before your af was due? My temp is still up today, and I am getting cramping which feels the same as I do on the day af is coming, but I'm not due af until thursday. Also it feels more tingly than af cramps and more to the left, and it isn't constant like af cramps. It's on and off.


----------



## xprincessx

Lilllian said:


> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> So I think I just got my :bfp: very very faint but pink! I cried...can't believe it
> 
> Oh Wow - CONGRATS!! How many DPO? :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you. I am either 9/10 dpo today x


----------



## Loobs

Sorry I've been missing for a while ladies, been super busy which is the perfect TWW distraction :haha:

Congrats to all with BFPs and hugs to all that the witch got :hugs:

I'm 7DPO today. I've had tender boobs since 1DPO, which is normal with all the progesterone, right? Never noticed it so bad before. Yesterday I was very irritable and cranky, and a bit emotional. This usually happens closer to AF but not as bad. Poor DH was on the receiving end a few times. 

x


----------



## xprincessx

Loobs said:


> Sorry I've been missing for a while ladies, been super busy which is the perfect TWW distraction :haha:
> 
> Congrats to all with BFPs and hugs to all that the witch got :hugs:
> 
> I'm 7DPO today. I've had tender boobs since 1DPO, which is normal with all the progesterone, right? Never noticed it so bad before. Yesterday I was very irritable and cranky, and a bit emotional. This usually happens closer to AF but not as bad. Poor DH was on the receiving end a few times.
> 
> x

Exact symptoms I had a few days ago good luck hun x


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats princess and all other :bfp:


----------



## Loobs

Thanks! And congrats on your BFP! Are you going to keep testing to compare the lines? x


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats xprincessx! :happydance: Share a test photo with us!


----------



## JandJPlus1

So guys I just have to point out that we made it to 100 pages, yay! And Blondie, that is exactly how it felt when I had my implantation pains, and now I still get them on and off every day. When I had implantation though it was like pms cramps that came and went but pretty much only on my left side and I actually sat there and looked at my husband and I was like "I'm pregnant, or I'm going to be anyway" haha.


----------



## NurseGinger

I feel my TWW will be hitting a perfect time.. bf has a short work week, then christmas eve and christmas and new years eve and new years day.. not that i do anything on new years but i will stay busy with the fam i hope. :) FX i can ring in the new year with a BFP


----------



## drjo718

Quick update from me...day 6 of the stupid flashing smiley on CB advanced opk. Still no definite positive on ic opks, but they have been close several times. Cd20 of a clomid cycle. Was supposed to have progesterone drawn tomorrow but I don't see the point anymore.


----------



## Tink1o5

Well I caved and tested this morning.. :bfn: :( feeling super bummed about it. Im anywhere between 9-12 DPO ... AF due on Saturday.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Tink, you aren't out until the witch shows up!


----------



## MissDoc

I've been a lurker but am in the TWW and am going crazy and just needed to join already so that I can commiserate! 

This is my first cycle actively trying, but only decided to start temping and OPKing after my expected ovulation, so it doesn't provide any useful info (just getting into the habit). I know I'm somewhere between 7 and 9 DPO. Period is due in 6-9 days, depending on this cycle length (always varies by a couple of days. But today I got light pink spotting and mild cramping (the kind you have after having a pap), and am feeling hopeful that it is implantation bleeding. I am going to make myself wait until Wednesday to do my first round of testing, even though I know it'll likely be neg that early on no matter what. But I'm impatient! 

Good Luck to every one TTC!!!!!


----------



## smiley4442

Congrats Atalanta, Abydix & princess! 





Tink1o5 said:


> Emilie, I've never tried it, but can't hurt to try right. Also thanx I hope it was IB. Been having horrible lower tailbone/ lower back pain all day today.

Lower back aches is why i tested and got my positive :) good luck!



JandJPlus1 said:


> My last test until Thursday when I take another digital. Really hoping that I see 2-3 weeks and terrified to see 1-2 again since I'll be one day away from 5 weeks. Took this test this morning and in real life the test line is just a little darker than the control so I'm happy. :)

I'm taking my 2nd digi tomorrow and hoping for 2-3 weeks too. Good luck to you!



Blondie_x said:


> Congrats xprincessx
> 
> A question for the ladies who got their bfps - did you get af type cramping a few days before your af was due? My temp is still up today, and I am getting cramping which feels the same as I do on the day af is coming, but I'm not due af until thursday. Also it feels more tingly than af cramps and more to the left, and it isn't constant like af cramps. It's on and off.

yes, cramping and lower back ache for me. Good luck!


AFM: taking my 2nd digi tomorrow. 
Good luck to all those in the TWW!!


----------



## Blondie_x

Thanks jandj and smiley! I hope the cramping is a good sign for me too.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm really mad right now because I called my doctors office and they won't give me my stupid blood test results without going in to see a doctor but it's like the earliest I can go in to see a doctor is Thursday and I don't want to drive 45 minutes just to get flipping blood test results.


----------



## Tink1o5

thanks ladies.
JandJ - Wow thats really stupid! is there a reason they want you to come in?


----------



## Movinmama

JandJ - That's odd.. do you live in Canada?

6/7 dpo today tested and BFN. tested with 10 mui... so I think im out.


----------



## SilasLove

Hi ladies! I am TTC #3 and this is our first month actively TTC. I am either 4-5 dpo and so I'm feeling really anxious! I have breast tenderness, cramping and had some white creamy discharge today. These are all good signs...not just to wait.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Yes I live in Canada. And no there is no reason I would literally be driving in just to be told what my HCG was at.


----------



## JandJPlus1

257! At 4 weeks! My mom got them for me, not going to ask her how because she could probably lose her job for it haha.


----------



## Tink1o5

JandJ - yay! glad you didnt have to drive all that way just for hcg results!


----------



## LavenderLove

So I'm still kind of in shock here but I got my :bfp: earlier! I'll post pics later when i get home and I'm not on my phone! :) Eeee this is so exciting!

Blondie I've been cramping since after O! It got strongest at about 7DPO. Still cramping today.


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats Lavender! Happy and healthy 9 months to you! How many dpo are you?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Ah! Congrats Lavender! Come join my other thread!


----------



## macydarling

Oh my goodness the lucky thread continues to work its magic! Congrats Lavender! :dance:


----------



## cutieq

Congrats ladies!!


----------



## orionfox

Congrats to the new bfps

Afm so far im still in it with af not showing up yesterday as expected. Started having slight cramps again today. So we will see. Fx that is a baby and isnt due to the stress from the last two weeks prepping for the kids xmas concert. It seemed as if i O'd on time. To make matters odd, one of my other coworkers is starting to wonder if she too is preggers. That would be something if two of us are prego at the same time lol.


----------



## smiley4442

congrats lavendar!!!

I broke and took my last digital and got this, Last week it was 1-2 :happydance: 4 weeks & 6 days today.
 



Attached Files:







232.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sass827

Woo hoo! Congrats lavender! 

I'd say all my signs before the bfp all pointed to AF and I felt the same when I got my bfp with dd. It's a very fine line/ slick trick our bodies do to us. I got bfn's all the way through to 14 dpo.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> · Greats
> · Tankel
> · Wannabemum23
> · Poppiebug
> · Ellahopesky
> · Loulabear22
> · MrsHudson
> · JandJPlus1
> · Smiley4442
> · MrsG09
> · Onetubeleft
> · Sass827
> · Deductivemom
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · Abydix
> · 1Alanta
> · LavenderLove
> · xPrincessx
> 
> December 1st
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Ambiguoushope
> · Patientlyw8n
> 
> 
> December 12th
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> · Waterbaby33
> · Xprincessx
> 
> December 14th
> · Eclaire
> 
> December 15th
> · LavenderLove
> · Mummymelsy
> · Bondgirl1
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> · Lilllian
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> · Maltesemom
> 
> December 18th
> · TeenyWeeny
> 
> 
> December 20th
> · NoRi2014
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · Macydarling
> · 55comet555
> · Mangos
> · Deluna87
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> · PinkPokaDots
> 
> December 22nd
> · Loobs
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 23rd
> · Jenafyr4
> · Gypsymama
> · Zoeyc04
> 
> December 24th
> · BabyFeva
> · Dojenstein
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> · Dreamer2015
> · Tag74
> ·EmilieBrianne
> 
> December 26th
> · Lirpa11
> · Mamabunny2
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> ·Littleone1993
> 
> TBA
> · SilasLove
> · Mamawolf
> · Movinmama
> · Nela
> · Sppmom
> · MissDoc

@ Zoeyc04, I got you down.

@ SilasLove and MissDoc, Do you guys have a date you want me to put you down for?

@ Movinmama, That is still early to consider yourself out yet. Besides you are not out till the witch shows her face.

@ JandJPlus1, Can you post the link to your thread? So I can add it to the front page.


----------



## JandJPlus1

How do I post the link.


----------



## Tink1o5

Congrats :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## LavenderLove

Thanks so much gals! <3 Just got home so here's the pic as promised! DH comes home soon and I've got a surprise gift bag for him to open, hehe.

Blondie I'm 11DPO. :) I think I'd say cramping plus a spike in hunger were my two biggest signs. I've been stuffing my face as much as possible today and still feel hungry!

JandJ here's the link! I'm heading over there now. :D https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...stmas-bfp-now-waiting-baby-august-2015-a.html
 



Attached Files:







HCGDec15th.jpg
File size: 57.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## JandJPlus1

Yay! Looks just like my first test!


----------



## JandJPlus1

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...mas-bfp-now-waiting-baby-august-2015-a-9.html


----------



## JandJPlus1

I did it! I did it!


----------



## LavenderLove

Whoo! I'll do more ICs tomorrow and another FRER later on. Can't wait to see them get darker!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

JandJPlus1 said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...mas-bfp-now-waiting-baby-august-2015-a-9.html

YAY! I got it on the front page. Question though is it just for August babies. I test on Christmas but my due date would be September But I would want to stick with you guys. Not that I am going to get a bfp because we didn't bd when we planned so the timing is off.


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats to the ladies with BFP's!! So exciting.


----------



## xprincessx

Today's test
 



Attached Files:







imageedit__8402016032.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 29


----------



## JandJPlus1

I can definitely see that princess. And no my thread is not just for August due dates! All you ladies can join! We can think up a cooler name for the second trimester one. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

If we want too we could recreate the thread under a new name in a different section. :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

JandJPlus1 said:


> If we want too we could recreate the thread under a new name in a different section. :)

No need to make a new one. But we could definitely come up with a cool name for second trimester


----------



## xprincessx

I will join you in August, due 27th august...2 days before OH's birthday!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay ladies, I am 3-6 dpo . But I am nauseous and my boobs are so so sore. Anything that touches them hurts even my shirt. It is way to early for any kind of symptom so what do you think is going on?


----------



## xprincessx

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay ladies, I am 3-6 dpo . But I am nauseous and my boobs are so so sore. Anything that touches them hurts even my shirt. It is way to early for any kind of symptom so what do you think is going on?

I had awful symptoms my entire TWW. I don't know if it was pregnancy related but here were my symptoms

1dpo - watery CM, cramping, waves of nausea, tender breasts, gassiness and sore nipples

2dpo - watery CM, waves of nausea, vomited after lunch, irritability, cramping, tender breasts, sore nipples, heartburn

3dpo - watery/milky CM, tender breasts, sore nipples, slight cramping, tired, irritability

4dpo - watery CM, tired,tender breasts, sore nipples, emotional, gassy, strong cramps in evening, tongue felt like I burnt it

5dpo - watery CM, sore nipples, tender breasts, tired, some EWCM in the afternoon, tongue felt burnt again, gassy, cramping and heartburn

6dpo - watery CM, tender breasts, sore nipples, gassy, heartburn, tired, nausea after BD, vivid dream, irritability

7dpo - watery CM with big globs of EWCM, heartburn, sore nipples, tender breasts, gassiness, nausea in evening, tiredness, vivid dream, spots broke out on face

8dpo - watery CM, tender breasts, headache, sore nipples, irritability, tiredness

9dpo - creamy/lotiony CM, tender breasts, sore nipples, backache, tiredness, heartburn, gassiness

10dpo - tender breasts, tiredness, sore nipples, nausea and frequent urination (14 times!!)

11dpo today and so far just heartburn, tiredness and sore nipples


----------



## xprincessx

eek
 



Attached Files:







digi.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 11


----------



## jessilou

CD 27 today , AF due 28-29. POAS as have the IC's but no line.
Have been cramping and have had tummy aches since saturday :( feeling down as going on belated honeymoon this week and was hoping for a BFP. Oh well lots of cocktails and glasses of wine.


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations Princess!!!!:happydance:


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats to all of the BFPs! Hopefully that means there's lots of baby dust floating around this thread!


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats xPrincess and Lavendar!! :happydance: H&H 9 months!

Awesome Digi, Smiley!! Grats again! :hugs:

AFM - It looks like maybe later today or if not tomorrow will be my +OPK :) One of the later ones I've gotten, but I was so sick at the beginning of this month, I'm not really shocked. And next month I have high hopes for a full round of Femara.


----------



## aidensmommy1

Hello ladies! I haven't been on here much. I've been trying to stay extra busy with the holidays and not think about the tww as much. 
AF got me a day early, 9 days ago :-\. I still have time for a new years eve BFP if I O within the next 4 days tho! :) FX!

Could you change my test date from the 9th to the 31st please? 
Here to hoping cycle #22 will be the one for me! FX FX FX!

Tons of baby dust to everyone! I'm still hoping to see many holiday BFPS in here! :dust:

Also, my CD3 bloods came back as normal so thats very good news! Now IF I dont get a BFP soon, we know for sure that "mini IVF" (non-medicated) could be an option for us. Thats awesome news since the meds are extremely expensive! But of course I'm hoping for a miracle before hand. FX!


----------



## aidensmommy1

Congrats to the BFP's!!!! There's been soo many BFP's on every thread! Baby dust is certainly in the air this month! Fingers crossed extra tight that it reaches each and every one of us!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have just had the result from my day21 progesterone and I didn't ovulate. I'm taking a break from the boards. 
Good luck to all of you ladies still waiting to test. Xx


----------



## AugustBride6

:hugs: Teeny


----------



## smiley4442

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay ladies, I am 3-6 dpo . But I am nauseous and my boobs are so so sore. Anything that touches them hurts even my shirt. It is way to early for any kind of symptom so what do you think is going on?

I had symptoms early on too. I started cramping around 3/4 dpo then sore boobs and a backache. :dust:

So sorry teeny:hugs:

I love seeing all the BFP's! This is such a lucky thread. I've been joining the monthly group since May and this is by far the most I've seen. I hope we have tons more this month!:dust::dust::dust: EVERYONE!


----------



## Lilllian

Congrats to all the BFPs. Think I am out this month. BFN this morning :(
I think I am 9dpo today. having period cramps so think I may come on tomorrow.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow all these :bfp:!!! :happydance: Congrats ladies!


----------



## Movinmama

oh wow congrats ladies!!! SOO exciting!

7-8 dpo BFN on surepredict. going to try not to test till Thursday....


----------



## orionfox

Ok so either af is teasing me or im soon going to get my bfp...no af yet, but ive had the teeniest spotting off and on today. I wipe and its there, but then the next time i go bathroom its nothing again. I was due for af on sunday. No big symptoms, but last night my tummy was bothering me but not sick feeling. Still having slight cramps. Im holding off a few more days until i test next in case af does show up. But really why this teasing....i need some kind of an answer to why ive been feeling off lol. This waiting kills me.


----------



## orionfox

Well it is confirmed that another coworker is prego. Still keeping a bit of hope that perhaps i am too. Dh keeps telling me not to worry, but its hard when the people around you every day all seem to get pregnant.


----------



## Tink1o5

FX for you orion.


----------



## orionfox

Thanks tink :) Ive decided to stop by the dollar store and grab some cheapies. The spotting has stopped for now. Ive had a couple oranges at 3pm but feel like im starving. Im going to test tonight and again in the morning if need be. Im just going to keep testing until af shows or i get my bfp. I feel like there has to be an answer to all this. Also ive still been dealing with a cold ever since before o day so that doesnt help either. I really hope that at least tonight i feel up to a bd as poor dh has really wanted it but ive been in no mood for it.


----------



## MamaBee413

Orion, I'm not sure what kind of upset tummy you had, but (TMI warning) I had diarrhea at 8dpo and got my postive at 9dpo. Just maybe.....

FX for you!

Congrats to all you ladies that are getting bfps and GL to all still waiting to test. It has been quite the fruitful month!!!


----------



## Sass827

Go Orion! Fx for you


----------



## orionfox

I didnt have any diarrhea, but it hurt when our small dogs put pressure on it and i just had to lay down for a few minutes. More so its just slight cramps. Anyways i was only able to grab one cheapie as the dollar store was out lol. So im saving it for fmu in the morning. Thanks for the support...its definitely needed. I was happy for my coworker, but it still was like a stab to the heart as that is now the second coworker to get preggers while ive been ttc. The last one just went on her mat leave at the end of last month. Not telling dh that i bought a test as he will get after me lol.


----------



## LavenderLove

Orion my hunger increasing was a signal to me something was happening. I'm hoping it's a sign for you, too! :)

Dust to those still waiting! :dust:


----------



## Querida87

I couldn't check my cervix this morning. It's been that way since the day the spotting started and I realized that the spotting only happened after the intense bd we had and with bd since then (and most of the cramping seems to be O related, the fun O that is) My temps are nice and high and I took two Walmart tests today and got very faint squinters. JandJ has seen them both and sees what I see, although it's almost not there! I'm trying to keep from getting excited, but I have one more Walmart cheapie and will be using FMU to see. FX for a progression!!


----------



## babyfeva

FX Querida!


----------



## adge

Hey all I'm loving this thread and the number of BFP on it! so I thought I would post here as I'm planning on testing on the 23rd unless the witch shows up before that (hopefully I make it that long!)

I'm 7 DPO today-Has anyone else experienced cramping?? it is driving me a bit nuts today! its situated mainly on my left side and sorta feels like af cramps but different...more stabby? (I know that's not a word...). I also have achy hips and thighs....hoping that's a good sign!
Anyone else on this? I don't know what to think about it but its quite prominent and annoying!!


----------



## godskid

I am planning to test on Christmas day . I am on tww after IUI.


----------



## Blondie_x

Tested this morning on an IC at 12dpo and bfn, so im now expecting af to show tomorrow.


----------



## MissDoc

Fingers crossed for you ladies, Orion and Querida! Querida, that is sounding really really hopeful!

I'm becoming really doubtful on my end. The BFN I got from overly impatient testing didn't help either, LOL. I had what I thought was implantation bleeding/spotting on Monday that was light pink, then a rusty brown, and very infrequent. That tapered off yesterday, but when I checked my cervix it was low, firm, and I had thick brown CM. I've had cramping too. AF isn't due for another 5ish days, so I'm not totally out, but my cramps are feeling more menstrual-y. The annoying thing that if Mon was implantation, then I pretty much have to wait until missed AF to get a positive test as it takes about 5-7 days post implantation to show in urine. Arrrrgh! This waiting is for the birds!


----------



## Loobs

Querida - that sounds very promising, can't wait to hear how your next test goes!

I'm 9DPO today, and my temp has stayed up. Last cycle I had a short LP and my temp started to go down from 9DPO. So I'm feeling good about this cycle, even if its not a BFP for me. I'm still feeling pretty hungry! x


----------



## NurseGinger

Hope everyone is doing okay!!! Christmas is a week away!! WOW





adge said:


> Hey all I'm loving this thread and the number of BFP on it! so I thought I would post here as I'm planning on testing on the 23rd unless the witch shows up before that (hopefully I make it that long!)
> 
> I'm 7 DPO today-Has anyone else experienced cramping?? it is driving me a bit nuts today! its situated mainly on my left side and sorta feels like af cramps but different...more stabby? (I know that's not a word...). I also have achy hips and thighs....hoping that's a good sign!
> Anyone else on this? I don't know what to think about it but its quite prominent and annoying!!

It could very well be Implantation happening! Good Luck!! FX


----------



## Loobs

NurseGinger - totally love your pic! :xmas13:


----------



## spicyorange

adge said:


> Hey all I'm loving this thread and the number of BFP on it! so I thought I would post here as I'm planning on testing on the 23rd unless the witch shows up before that (hopefully I make it that long!)
> 
> I'm 7 DPO today-Has anyone else experienced cramping?? it is driving me a bit nuts today! its situated mainly on my left side and sorta feels like af cramps but different...more stabby? (I know that's not a word...). I also have achy hips and thighs....hoping that's a good sign!
> Anyone else on this? I don't know what to think about it but its quite prominent and annoying!!

I'm 7dpo to and have a stabby pain that's a bit like stitch near my left hip. Fx it's a good thing, it feels too localised for af cramps


----------



## MamaBunny2

Querida you are making me SUPER anxious!!! You must share photos! Ginger looking at your chart it seems like you may have O'd on Monday?! Even though I've chosen to put a hold on TTC I'm technically still in the 2WW and expect :af: on Christmas Day :xmas11: And of course I want to keep checking on all the ladies! December has been a busy month for :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## NurseGinger

MamaBunny2 said:


> Querida you are making me SUPER anxious!!! You must share photos! Ginger looking at your chart it seems like you may have O'd on Monday?! Even though I've chosen to put a hold on TTC I'm technically still in the 2WW and expect :af: on Christmas Day :xmas11: And of course I want to keep checking on all the ladies! December has been a busy month for :bfp: :happydance:

Yep, pretty sure it was monday, i had bad cramps that day too! 2dpo! I had some cramps today a little and yesterday. yesterday i had some weird sensations in my left leg. felt like goosebumps about to happen or the on coming of a cold chill but it never happen, just the weird sensation and the possible UTI today. ew. 



Loobs said:


> NurseGinger - totally love your pic! :xmas13:

Thank you! hahaha im about to make a new one for the TWW probably to show my emotions during it as i wait. :coffee: LOL


----------



## Loobs

Lol - awesome idea! Definitely brightens the mood! x


----------



## orionfox

Well i tested this morning and bfn :( Man i wish that i would not be stuck in limbo land. I really hope that i dont turn into one of those whose hcg rises super slowly. I just wanna know lol. Two days late on going on the third day today.


----------



## Querida87

Adge, I have been having those same pains on and off sonce a couple days ago when my temp dipped. Now I'm wondering if maybe that was somehow implantation for me. If y'all will bear with me, I'll get pics of my last three tests up, but I bet you won't see what I think I see; it's soo faint..


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay Ginger got the O :yipee: You're just a few days behind me :thumbup: Querida it's pretty hard to examine squinters over a computer or phone screen but please share! I personally enjoy seeing everyone post their tests, it's exciting either way :happydance:


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Tink1o5 said:


> Well I caved and tested this morning.. :bfn: :( feeling super bummed about it. Im anywhere between 9-12 DPO ... AF due on Saturday.

Just wait until saturday or sunday to test, your still too early!!


----------



## deluna87

Hi ladies! So I might have tested a little early :blush: but it was worth it I got my BFP yesterday. I already went and got blood work done since I'm considered high risk due to a ectopic pregnancy which happened exactly 1 year ago. Just got my levels back and its 208!! And my progesterone is 54!!! Now do you ladies think that level is a little high for only being on cd28 about 14dpo?


----------



## smiley4442

adge said:


> Hey all I'm loving this thread and the number of BFP on it! so I thought I would post here as I'm planning on testing on the 23rd unless the witch shows up before that (hopefully I make it that long!)
> 
> I'm 7 DPO today-Has anyone else experienced cramping?? it is driving me a bit nuts today! its situated mainly on my left side and sorta feels like af cramps but different...more stabby? (I know that's not a word...). I also have achy hips and thighs....hoping that's a good sign!
> Anyone else on this? I don't know what to think about it but its quite prominent and annoying!!

I had cramping almost from the beginning of the tww, then got my bfp. FX for you.

querida-crossing my fingers for a darker line!!!

congrats deluna:happydance::happydance: 

so sorry for those who gotten af :hugs:


----------



## Querida87

So I tried to make an appointment with my ob for bloods. His nurse didn't want to give me an appointment. She ignored what I told her about ttc and my temps and said that it's just my hormones regulating and there's nothing to worry about unless I go three months without a period. What a stupid BITCH!! What if I maybe am preggers, I'm still supposed to wait three months to be seen just because it inconvienences her to do her F-ing job and schedule me an appointment?? I finally got one, but not till 1-15. Here are my last three tests. Two on sofa yest fmu, two with purple case yest pm and one with weird lighting this morning. Enjoy squinting ladies!
 



Attached Files:







untitled (3).jpg
File size: 60.5 KB
Views: 15









untitled (4).jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 14









untitled (5).jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 9









untitled (6).jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 13









untitled (7).jpg
File size: 58.4 KB
Views: 15


----------



## NurseGinger

Querida: i cant see anything, i even tilted my screen/squinted and what not. It pisses me off when people do not want to give appts. to patients and shew it under the rug and say its normal. We know or bodies damn well and if something is off i would want to be able to rest my mind by getting a test or at least speaking in person, not be told "its normal".. whats normal for one person could be different for another. AHHHHHH


----------



## JandJPlus1

deluna87 said:


> Hi ladies! So I might have tested a little early :blush: but it was worth it I got my BFP yesterday. I already went and got blood work done since I'm considered high risk due to a ectopic pregnancy which happened exactly 1 year ago. Just got my levels back and its 208!! And my progesterone is 54!!! Now do you ladies think that level is a little high for only being on cd28 about 14dpo?

Not is not too high! On cycle day 28 my HCG was at 257! So you are right on track, that is exactly the middle of the normal range for 4 weeks. :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Luna!


----------



## macydarling

Looks like I missed a lot here so it might take me a bit to catch up.

Afm, I am having one of "those" days. My period is technically due on Saturday but with my late ovulation I was expecting it to be delayed. However, my pms has been so dreadful these past two days that I know in my heart she will arrive right on time. Aside from being heart broken about that, it also makes me question a) if Im ovulating at all b) if Im ovulating too late in my cycle for pregnancy and c) why has my opk stayed positive?

Sorry Ive been crap at following everyone on here, I promise I will catch up xx


----------



## KrissyB

:xmas3: Welcome to the new ladies!

:happydance: Congrats deluna! H&H 9 months!
I'm not sure about the progesterone levels but FXed it's a good sign for you. Did your doc mention anything about it being high?

AFM - What an exciting day it's been so far :xmas1:!! Woke up this morning with a LOT of spotting.... like I have days leading into AF that are MUCH less than this. Not sure if that was a side effect of the femara or what, but I figured it was either a very good sign or a very bad one. Went to the RE and I've got a "beautiful" 22 mm follicle just about to pop! So I'm just waiting for the bloodwork to come back now to see if I'm going to take the HCG trigger tonight (just to make sure) or if my body's already ovulating. Then there was a bunch of commotion because apparently they should have sent me the shot already... Then on to progesterone and hopefully extending my LP, then back for a pregnancy test in two weeks!! (So much more exciting with it being an official test at a doc office). It was such a whirlwind appointment and so exciting that things are finally moving in the right direction this month. Oh! And I came home and took an OPK and it's one of the strongest blazing positives I've ever gotten so maybe good things are coming to those who had to wait! :xmas12:


----------



## adge

macydarling said:


> Looks like I missed a lot here so it might take me a bit to catch up.
> 
> Afm, I am having one of "those" days. My period is technically due on Saturday but with my late ovulation I was expecting it to be delayed. However, my pms has been so dreadful these past two days that I know in my heart she will arrive right on time. Aside from being heart broken about that, it also makes me question a) if Im ovulating at all b) if Im ovulating too late in my cycle for pregnancy and c) why has my opk stayed positive?
> 
> Sorry Ive been crap at following everyone on here, I promise I will catch up xx


How long is your cycle and what days do you think you are ovulating?? if you luteal phase is less than 10 days you have a Luteal Phase defect. I have this same problem you could try taking a B complex to help lengthen your LP sometimes it will give you an extra day or two? another thing you can try (and do research first as its not for everyone...) is Vitex (that's my next step if the vitamin B doesn't work for me). As for your continued OPK I can't help there...sorry...


----------



## macydarling

Thanks Adge. I had +opks this cycle from cd 17-23. Then I stopped testing. My cycles are 27 days. Im not sure what was up with opks this month as I usually stop opks after the first positive. But it is consistantly around cd 17 at earliest that I get my positive opk :( I am on b6 and extra vitamin c in addtion to my prenatal but it doesnt seem to be helping. Im afraid to try vitex after all the horror stories Ive read...


----------



## knobby

I plan on testing starting at 7dpo which is Dec 18. I got a BFP last time at 8dpo so really hoping to get another early BFP. :)


----------



## deluna87

Thanks ladies! I'm not going to hear from my doctor until after my second blood test on Friday when they make sure they have doubled. The hospital where I get my blood draw has an online system where you can get your results within 2 hours! It's pretty awesome! That's how I got my results already. Hoping things continue good and that they double like they should!


----------



## 1Atalanta

Loobs said:


> Querida - that sounds very promising, can't wait to hear how your next test goes!
> 
> I'm 9DPO today, and my temp has stayed up. Last cycle I had a short LP and my temp started to go down from 9DPO. So I'm feeling good about this cycle, even if its not a BFP for me. I'm still feeling pretty hungry! x


Loobs, good to hear from you! Fxd for a BFP for christmas!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow another :bfp:! Congrats Deluna!!! :happydance:

Macydarling are you temping or would consider it? I saw a lady on BnB that spend 8 months getting + OPKs but went to her doctor and found out she wasn't ovulating. She wasn't temping, which will not only verify that you O but also help you identify your typical fertile window each month :thumbup: Are you using sticks or digi OPKs?

Querida I'm with Ginger and tried tilting my head and computer screen and just can't make out any lines :shrug: BUT I know it's near impossible to see in person possible squinters over a screen so FX they become something visible!


----------



## Dreamer2013

spicyorange said:


> adge said:
> 
> 
> Hey all I'm loving this thread and the number of BFP on it! so I thought I would post here as I'm planning on testing on the 23rd unless the witch shows up before that (hopefully I make it that long!)
> 
> I'm 7 DPO today-Has anyone else experienced cramping?? it is driving me a bit nuts today! its situated mainly on my left side and sorta feels like af cramps but different...more stabby? (I know that's not a word...). I also have achy hips and thighs....hoping that's a good sign!
> Anyone else on this? I don't know what to think about it but its quite prominent and annoying!!
> 
> I'm 7dpo to and have a stabby pain that's a bit like stitch near my left hip. Fx it's a good thing, it feels too localised for af crampsClick to expand...

I have a stabby pain just inside my left pubic bone! It is really weird and don't think I have had it before.... I am 3 or 4 dpo hopefully it's a good sign for both of us! Has any one else had this before and hopefully got a BFP?! Or normally gets this? 

Lots of baby dust all! So exciting to see all the BFP's!!

Xx


----------



## macydarling

Mamabunny~ Thanks hun. I dont temp because Im a very restless sleeper. But I do suspect Im either oving late or not at all unfortunately. As to the reason why Ive no idea. I use the stick opks...cant seem to bring myself to splurge on digi. My new insurance comes thru 1/15 so I suppose I will make an appt to see the doc then...I just wish it didnt need to come to this, it was so easy when I got pg with my m/c :shrug:


----------



## KrissyB

Macy - I'm a restless sleeper too - and at least when we started TTC my toddler used to wake me up regularly. I end up with irratic spikes and dips in my chart, but a few days after O the range of the irratic spikes still increases, so FF can still confirm ovulation. As long as you can stop yourself from freaking out over ever shift and just use it to watch trends, temping might still be really useful for you.


----------



## KrissyB

Oh :D And the doc called back with my bloodwork! Between my last appt on Sunday (12/14) to today (12/17) -
LH went from 9 to 47 (and is probably already on its way down)
Progesterone went from 0.8 to >1
So I surged overnight, don't need to give myself the trigger shot (which I was a bit nervous about) and can start progesterone 2x a day on Saturday. I'm still going to test on Xmas (foolishly) but will almost definitely be testing again on Sunday the 28th.


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey ladies! So sorry it's been a while! So I've been to the hospital for my bloods as I've had some history with ectopics and started having shoulder pain Sunday.... 
Beta hcg on Sunday x
was 944
Beta hcg on Tuesday was 1951

So it's doubled! 

Will keep you all updated tomorrow when I have my scan. How are you all? Xxx


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats deluna!

Macy, I'm with mamabunny - are you temping? Temping is great for checking that you are ovulating each month. Once you've temped for a few cycles you start to learn your usual pattern (your fertile window and luteal phase length).


----------



## Blondie_x

Macy, I wrote that post not realising you had already replied lol.


----------



## Hope4Kris

Testing December 22 and 24.


----------



## Blondie_x

Onetube that's great news that your hcg has doubled. I hope all is well at your scan tomorrow


----------



## Sass827

Really excited hear what you see at your scan onetube! GL!


----------



## 1nceUponATime

Well ladies, I am out for this cycle. Labs said I didn't O, despite the positive OPK. January I will be going up to 100 mg of Clomid.


----------



## Blondie_x

Sorry to hear you didn't ovulate 1nce, I hope January is your month.


----------



## Lirpa11

6dp3dt, or 9dpo with fresh icsi ivf...

After nearly a year and half, I think this is it!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Blondie_x

Lirpa I see it! Congrats!


----------



## NurseGinger

i see it!! I SEE IT!!! CONGRATS!!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Lirpa11 said:


> 6dp3dt, or 9dpo with resh icsi ivf...
> 
> After nearly a year and half, I think this is it!![/QUOTE
> 
> Wow cingratiations!! Xx


----------



## Loobs

I can see it Lirpa, and I never ever see squinters! Yay! Congrats x


----------



## Lirpa11

I think this one might be a bit clearer. It's been 11 days since my trigger so I'm hoping that's not why it's there. Fingers crossed it gets darker in two days!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Hope4Kris

Congrats Lirpa!! I think I can see it!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Dreamer2013 said:


> Lirpa11 said:
> 
> 
> 6dp3dt, or 9dpo with resh icsi ivf...
> 
> After nearly a year and half, I think this is it!![/QUOTE
> 
> Wow cingratiations!! Xx
> 
> Gosh - my spelling was terrible!! I will blame my iPhone and predictive text lol
> 
> Congratulations! XxClick to expand...


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats, Lirpa! I totally see it!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

adge said:


> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I missed a lot here so it might take me a bit to catch up.
> 
> Afm, I am having one of "those" days. My period is technically due on Saturday but with my late ovulation I was expecting it to be delayed. However, my pms has been so dreadful these past two days that I know in my heart she will arrive right on time. Aside from being heart broken about that, it also makes me question a) if Im ovulating at all b) if Im ovulating too late in my cycle for pregnancy and c) why has my opk stayed positive?
> 
> Sorry Ive been crap at following everyone on here, I promise I will catch up xx
> 
> 
> How long is your cycle and what days do you think you are ovulating?? if you luteal phase is less than 10 days you have a Luteal Phase defect. I have this same problem you could try taking a B complex to help lengthen your LP sometimes it will give you an extra day or two? another thing you can try (and do research first as its not for everyone...) is Vitex (that's my next step if the vitamin B doesn't work for me). As for your continued OPK I can't help there...sorry...Click to expand...


My doctor said Vitex is the worst thing you can take and it can set you back months. He did suggest Red Clover Blossom I take it in the pill form. This is my first month taking it. You start taking it on cycle day 1. I have noticed a difference I did Ovulate on cd 7 instead of cd 28.


----------



## KrissyB

Lirpa - Looks good!! FXed it gets darker for you! :happydance::dust:


----------



## orionfox

Ok so it seems af is finally here, yet im not quite counting it as her yet because its not a full flow and its more pinkish than bright red. So if it stays through to tomorrow morning then i will count it as af.


----------



## adge

EmilieBrianne said:


> adge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macydarling said:
> 
> 
> Looks like I missed a lot here so it might take me a bit to catch up.
> 
> Afm, I am having one of "those" days. My period is technically due on Saturday but with my late ovulation I was expecting it to be delayed. However, my pms has been so dreadful these past two days that I know in my heart she will arrive right on time. Aside from being heart broken about that, it also makes me question a) if Im ovulating at all b) if Im ovulating too late in my cycle for pregnancy and c) why has my opk stayed positive?
> 
> Sorry Ive been crap at following everyone on here, I promise I will catch up xx
> 
> 
> How long is your cycle and what days do you think you are ovulating?? if you luteal phase is less than 10 days you have a Luteal Phase defect. I have this same problem you could try taking a B complex to help lengthen your LP sometimes it will give you an extra day or two? another thing you can try (and do research first as its not for everyone...) is Vitex (that's my next step if the vitamin B doesn't work for me). As for your continued OPK I can't help there...sorry...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My doctor said Vitex is the worst thing you can take and it can set you back months. He did suggest Red Clover Blossom I take it in the pill form. This is my first month taking it. You start taking it on cycle day 1. I have noticed a difference I did Ovulate on cd 7 instead of cd 28.Click to expand...

Oh I've never heard of that thanks for the suggestion I don't like the idea of vitex either as I've heard horror stories too! But also don't know what else to do so thanks I'll have to try that if I am out this mont :)


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats Lirpa!!! :happydance:


----------



## KrissyB

Orion - FXed it's implantation or other spotting, and not true AF in the morning! :dust:

I used Vitex for 3 months or so... And I have no horror stories... but also no success stories. :shrug:


----------



## macydarling

Congrats Lirpa :flower:


----------



## MissDoc

This afternoon and evening I've been crazy amount of saliva production. A very weird symptom indeed. Not sure of it's random or part of more evidence for potential pos on the way. Strange though either way!!


----------



## Querida87

Lirpa - Congrats!! FX for a sticky bean and wishing you an H&H 9 months!!

I just attempted to use my speculum without help and saw a bluish tint in there!!!! Definitely need to go get a test for the AM!!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks Krissy...i sure hope so too. It seems to be almost non existant now so im not sure what its doing. But i feel like crap along with having a bad headache. Fx that this isnt af.


----------



## seritamarie

Yes, yes!!!! I am!! The only thing I want for Christmas is a BFP!! Lol


----------



## Loobs

It's a BFP for me this morning ladies :cloud9:

My temp went way higher than any temp I've ever had this morning, and I tested even although I thought it was a bit early at 10DPO. 

And I'm home all alone - DH left for work already and I don't want to tell him over the phone. So it's our little secret until this evening.

Early Christmas present :xmas6:

x
 



Attached Files:







image1.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## drjo718

Congrats loobs!


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats Loobs!

AFM: I've just woke up and took my temp for this morning and it has dropped dramatically which isn't a surprise as AF is due today. So that's me out for this month ladies. I really thought we were in for a good chance this month as our bd timing was perfect, I had a lot of ewcm, and we used conceive plus for the first time this cycle. Oh well, on to cycle 6 now.

Do we have a January thread created yet?


----------



## LavenderLove

Congratulations Lirpa and Loobs! <3 Loobs it's deja vu reading your post because that's how it happened with me earlier this week. Can't wait to hear how your DH takes the good news!


----------



## Loobs

Will be sure to keep you up to date! I'm gonna spend all day online looking for cool ways to tell him. He gets freaked out with pee sticks so will need to avoid that :haha:

x


----------



## seritamarie

Congratulations, Loobs!! I am very happy for you! Merry Christmas :)


----------



## Loobs

Thanks ladies. Much love and baby dust to you all x


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats Loobs! :happydance: Can't wait to hear how you surprise your dh!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I decided to temp this morning after skipping two days and FF recalculated my O date as last Thursday so I'm now on 7DPO. Yesterday I had very mild cramping for a short period of time while sitting at work and then the bf and I BD and I had pink tinged CM when using the restroom afterwards :shrug: I don't think anything of it really, as I've had mid cycle spotting before. The last time I remember spotting after bd it was worse, red in color and much more noticeable :shrug: My test date will have to be moved to Christmas day since looks like I can now expect :af: on Christmas Eve. Joy... :xmas21:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Blondie_x said:


> Congrats Loobs!
> 
> AFM: I've just woke up and took my temp for this morning and it has dropped dramatically which isn't a surprise as AF is due today. So that's me out for this month ladies. I really thought we were in for a good chance this month as our bd timing was perfect, I had a lot of ewcm, and we used conceive plus for the first time this cycle. Oh well, on to cycle 6 now.
> 
> Do we have a January thread created yet?

Here's the January thread!!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anyone-hoping-new-years-bfp.html#post34484089


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...stmas-bfp-now-waiting-baby-august-2015-a.html
> · Greats
> · Tankel
> · Wannabemum23
> · Poppiebug
> · Ellahopesky
> · Loulabear22
> · MrsHudson
> · JandJPlus1
> · Smiley4442
> · MrsG09
> · Onetubeleft
> · Sass827
> · Deductivemom
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · Abydix
> · 1Alanta
> · LavenderLove
> · xPrincessx
> · Lirpa11
> · Loobs
> · Deluna87
> 
> December 1st
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Ambiguoushope
> · Patientlyw8n
> 
> 
> December 12th
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> · Waterbaby33
> · Xprincessx
> 
> December 14th
> · Eclaire
> 
> December 15th
> · LavenderLove
> · Mummymelsy
> · Bondgirl1
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> · Lilllian
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> · Maltesemom
> 
> December 18th
> · TeenyWeeny
> 
> 
> December 20th
> · NoRi2014
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · Macydarling
> · 55comet555
> · Mangos
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> · PinkPokaDots
> 
> December 22nd
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 23rd
> · Jenafyr4
> · Gypsymama
> · Zoeyc04
> 
> December 24th
> · BabyFeva
> · Dojenstein
> · Hope4Kris
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> · Dreamer2015
> · Tag74
> · EmilieBrianne
> · Godskid
> 
> December 26th
> · Mamabunny2
> 
> December 28th
> · Jessilou
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> · Littleone1993
> · Aidensmoomy1
> 
> TBA
> · SilasLove
> · Mamawolf
> · Movinmama
> · Nela
> · Sppmom
> · MissDoc
> · Adge
> · Spicyorange
> · Seritamarie
> 
> January's Link
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anyone-hoping-new-years-bfp.html#post34484089

Okay Guys I am playing catch up. Sorry to anyone who the witch got and Congrats to all the new Bfp's

@ TeenyWeeny, I am sorry. We are here you when you come back.

@ Orionfox, I hope you get answers soon. Fx'd

@ Querida87, Fx'd you get your Bfp

@ Spicyorange,adge,Seritamarie, Do you guys have a date you want me to put you down for?

@ Lirpa11, I see a line congrats.

Afm I am 5-8 dpo and my boobs/nipples are really really hurting, All i want to do is sleep, and I am really emotional.


----------



## Turtle0630

Loobs said:


> It's a BFP for me this morning ladies :cloud9:
> 
> My temp went way higher than any temp I've ever had this morning, and I tested even although I thought it was a bit early at 10DPO.
> 
> And I'm home all alone - DH left for work already and I don't want to tell him over the phone. So it's our little secret until this evening.
> 
> Early Christmas present :xmas6:
> 
> x

Loobs!!! I haven't been a part of this thread but I've popped in from time to time to keep up with you ladies that I know from the previous months threads. I saw this and had to tell you congrats!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: I'm soooo excited for you! Can't wait to hear how you tell DH, and what his reaction is!!!


----------



## MissDoc

Thank you for adding me to the list.  I know it's a lot of work to keep up with that! My test date is 12/21. (But I'm feeling more and more AF signs... So am feeling doubtful) :-(


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats Loobs! Great holiday present!!!


----------



## Blondie_x

Thanks Emilie, I'll no doubt be joining the January thread later today.


----------



## MamaBee413

Loobs! So happy to see your bfp! And Turtle, so good to see you. I wish you all a very Merry Christmas :xmas9:


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Loobs!!! :baby: FXed you see some great progression and have a H&H 9 months!

Way to go ladies, keeping the good luck of this thread going! :xmas17:

AFM - I think that huge surge meant a fast O (I've gotten positve OPKs and ovulated on the same day before). Got in one of the best BD sessions we've had maybe since our DD was born :xmas20: So feeling very positive about this one :xmas12:.
And worst case scenario, we've got a great plan in place next month to stay on letrozole for the full cycle.


----------



## spicyorange

EmilieBrianne said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...A
> · SilasLovenew-years-bfp.html#post34484089
> 
> Okay Guys I am playing catch up. Sorry to anyone who the witch got and Congrats to all the new Bfp's
> 
> @ TeenyWeeny, I am sorry. We are here you when you come back.
> 
> @ Orionfox, I hope you get answers soon. Fx'd
> 
> @ Querida87, Fx'd you get your Bfp
> 
> @ Spicyorange,adge,Seritamarie, Do you guys have a date you want me to put you down for?
> 
> @ Lirpa11, I see a line congrats.
> 
> Afm I am 5-8 dpo and my boobs/nipples are really really hurting, All i want to do is sleep, and I am really emotional.Click to expand...

I'm 8dpo. I'm trying to hold out until 23rd but struggling!!


----------



## spicyorange

Loobs said:


> It's a BFP for me this morning ladies :cloud9:
> 
> My temp went way higher than any temp I've ever had this morning, and I tested even although I thought it was a bit early at 10DPO.
> 
> And I'm home all alone - DH left for work already and I don't want to tell him over the phone. So it's our little secret until this evening.
> 
> Early Christmas present :xmas6:
> 
> x

Congratulations that's a good line, what test was that?


----------



## bubb1es

I am 3 DPO, I took Femara on CD3-CD7, Ultrasound on CD11 with two mature follicles, Ovidrel on CD13 and Ovulation on CD14. Testing 12/29. Today I have a bad stiff neck and a lingering headache. Haven't checked CM today, but I am just exhausted. 

TTC for 2 years, 7 months, hoping this is my month!


----------



## NurseGinger

Yesterday i was 2dpo and woke up with a sore/stiff neck... today my neck feels better but im pathetic with some weird symptoms going on. I feel im getting a cold or something.


----------



## bubb1es

NurseGinger said:


> Yesterday i was 2dpo and woke up with a sore/stiff neck... today my neck feels better but im pathetic with some weird symptoms going on. I feel im getting a cold or something.

We are right there along with each other! I am 3 DPO today, my neck is KILLING me, i just want to go home for the rest of the day and sleep!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow Ginger check out those temp spikes! :happydance: Keep it up, literally :winkwink:

I added my chart back to my siggy since I'm gonna finish my temps for this cycle then just keep track of my cycle days so I can determine the earliest to expect :af: from here on out. That's the one thing I was afraid of with not being on the BC pill, was not being able to know when the :witch: was gonna arrive. But since I've been charting I can now confidently determine the time frame to expect it and be prepared with "supplies" on hand :thumbup:


----------



## KrissyB

Welcome bubb1es :xmas3: We're pretty close to cycle buddies! I'm probably 1 dpo and I took Femara CD 3-5 (they took me off early because of some side effects they wanted to check on). By the time they caught my mature follicles (a 22 mm one) I had already had my surge, so no shot for me this month. Are you taking Progesterone as well?


----------



## NurseGinger

bubb1es said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday i was 2dpo and woke up with a sore/stiff neck... today my neck feels better but im pathetic with some weird symptoms going on. I feel im getting a cold or something.
> 
> We are right there along with each other! I am 3 DPO today, my neck is KILLING me, i just want to go home for the rest of the day and sleep!Click to expand...

I couldnt sleep well last night, i was so restless. Woke up to a higher temp, scratchy throat, feeling really hot, my right lower back aches, stuffy nose. cant tell if im getting sick or if these or symptoms LOL. DAMNIT!


----------



## bubb1es

KrissyB said:


> Welcome bubb1es :xmas3: We're pretty close to cycle buddies! I'm probably 1 dpo and I took Femara CD 3-5 (they took me off early because of some side effects they wanted to check on). By the time they caught my mature follicles (a 22 mm one) I had already had my surge, so no shot for me this month. Are you taking Progesterone as well?

No, just the Femara and Ovidrel - i do start AF on my own, I only had to take it once on a 45 day cycle - I took Clomid for 3 months, and since then my cycles have regulated pretty well (anywhere from 28-32 days), luckily.


----------



## Loobs

spicyorange said:


> Loobs said:
> 
> 
> It's a BFP for me this morning ladies :cloud9:
> 
> My temp went way higher than any temp I've ever had this morning, and I tested even although I thought it was a bit early at 10DPO.
> 
> And I'm home all alone - DH left for work already and I don't want to tell him over the phone. So it's our little secret until this evening.
> 
> Early Christmas present :xmas6:
> 
> x
> 
> Congratulations that's a good line, what test was that?Click to expand...

It was a FRER hun x


----------



## bubb1es

NurseGinger said:


> bubb1es said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday i was 2dpo and woke up with a sore/stiff neck... today my neck feels better but im pathetic with some weird symptoms going on. I feel im getting a cold or something.
> 
> We are right there along with each other! I am 3 DPO today, my neck is KILLING me, i just want to go home for the rest of the day and sleep!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldnt sleep well last night, i was so restless. Woke up to a higher temp, scratchy throat, feeling really hot, my right lower back aches, stuffy nose. cant tell if im getting sick or if these or symptoms LOL. DAMNIT!Click to expand...

I know exactly how you feel, minus the stuffy nose! I am out of it today too, kind of feel like im in a movie or something? LOL! Silly, I know, but maybe its something.


----------



## KrissyB

Nurse - :hugs: Hope it's not a cold. I was a bit worried for you when I saw your huge temp spike when you said you weren't feeling well. Hopefully it clears out fast or they're all good symptoms :dust:


----------



## bubb1es

I just checked CM, i have a TON! Another good sign, *i hope*!

ugh SO long to wait!


----------



## NurseGinger

MamaBunny2 said:


> Wow Ginger check out those temp spikes! :happydance: Keep it up, literally :winkwink:
> 
> I added my chart back to my siggy since I'm gonna finish my temps for this cycle then just keep track of my cycle days so I can determine the earliest to expect :af: from here on out. That's the one thing I was afraid of with not being on the BC pill, was not being able to know when the :witch: was gonna arrive. But since I've been charting I can now confidently determine the time frame to expect it and be prepared with "supplies" on hand :thumbup:

I am going to take it as the temp spike is a good sign? LOL i have 10-11 days before i can test so please please please let it stay!!



bubb1es said:


> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bubb1es said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NurseGinger said:
> 
> 
> Yesterday i was 2dpo and woke up with a sore/stiff neck... today my neck feels better but im pathetic with some weird symptoms going on. I feel im getting a cold or something.
> 
> We are right there along with each other! I am 3 DPO today, my neck is KILLING me, i just want to go home for the rest of the day and sleep!Click to expand...
> 
> I couldnt sleep well last night, i was so restless. Woke up to a higher temp, scratchy throat, feeling really hot, my right lower back aches, stuffy nose. cant tell if im getting sick or if these or symptoms LOL. DAMNIT!Click to expand...
> 
> I know exactly how you feel, minus the stuffy nose! I am out of it today too, kind of feel like im in a movie or something? LOL! Silly, I know, but maybe its something.Click to expand...

I know, i am at my neighbors house and she keeps looking over and talking to me and im like "uhhuh" "yeah" "mmhm" "yep".. im just here but gone. I have moments where i zap back into reality but ug i look forward to laying in bed watching tv and asking the bf to bring home Chinese after work hopefully.


----------



## MissDoc

So I think I'm out now. Full AF hasn't started, but I can tell without a doubt it's about to. TMI, but shortly after trying to have a BM (been a little constipated) this morning, I checked my cervix to find it low and open, and a dark red clot(along with some reddish brown CM) came out (not at all like the spotting I had a few days ago, much more like period symptom). I won't count this cycle over until red blood is coming out on its own, but I suspect that will be later today or tomorrow. 

I'm on cycle day 26 right now, and now I'm wondering if I O'd earlier than I thought since AF is likely going to start before I predicted it would. Arrrrgh, frustrating! I wish my cycle was the exact same number of days each time. It ranges between 25 and 30, which I know is fairly normal but it makes it darned near impossible to go by my app/tracker. I guess I need to be diligent about temping and OPKing next cycle. 

Extra frustrating because the spotting I had a few days ago was exactly like implantation is described, so I sort of had my hopes up.

Oh well, over to the January thread I go!


----------



## bubb1es

MissDoc said:


> So I think I'm out now. Full AF hasn't started, but I can tell without a doubt it's about to. TMI, but shortly after trying to have a BM (been a little constipated) this morning, I checked my cervix to find it low and open, and a dark red clot(along with some reddish brown CM) came out (not at all like the spotting I had a few days ago, much more like period symptom). I won't count this cycle over until red blood is coming out on its own, but I suspect that will be later today or tomorrow.
> 
> I'm on cycle day 26 right now, and now I'm wondering if I O'd earlier than I thought since AF is likely going to start before I predicted it would. Arrrrgh, frustrating! I wish my cycle was the exact same number of days each time. It ranges between 25 and 30, which I know is fairly normal but it makes it darned near impossible to go by my app/tracker. I guess I need to be diligent about temping and OPKing next cycle.
> 
> Extra frustrating because the spotting I had a few days ago was exactly like implantation is described, so I sort of had my hopes up.
> 
> Oh well, over to the January thread I go!

Sorry that stupid :witch: is showing up, I have grown to despise her over the past few years. GL next cycle!


----------



## orionfox

So the witch is definitely here :( Sad to not have a bfp, but now im just crossing my fingers that she is here for a longer stay.


----------



## NurseGinger

KrissyB said:


> Nurse - :hugs: Hope it's not a cold. I was a bit worried for you when I saw your huge temp spike when you said you weren't feeling well. Hopefully it clears out fast or they're all good symptoms :dust:

I hope they are symptoms and not sickness. I saw my temp this AM and thought "whoa... dont know if good or bad" im feeling a little better the more i go through my day but just so "blah" I sound stuffed up tho when i talk. i dont feel sick, just a scratchy throat a little stuffiness and blah feeling. praying this is good.


----------



## NurseGinger

Oh and intermittent lower right back aches


----------



## MamaBunny2

Miss doesn't the spotting aggravate you? I totally do the same thing and attribute it to possible IB and get hopeful... then the stupid :witch: appears :growlmad: It's such a letdown.

Ginger yes the higher the temp the better, but I didn't notice your posts about possibly getting sick. That will cause your temp to fluctuate as well. We want high temps due to pregnancy, not sickies! FX your symptoms could be a good sign, however!

Orion I'm sorry the stupid :witch: showed. Have you been having a short menses? Mine went from an average of 5-6 days down to two at one point but seems to be lengthening a bit now. Was starting to worry. Ya never know, you could start the first month of a new year with a :bfp:!


----------



## Hope4Kris

spicyorange said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...A
> · SilasLovenew-years-bfp.html#post34484089
> 
> Okay Guys I am playing catch up. Sorry to anyone who the witch got and Congrats to all the new Bfp's
> 
> @ TeenyWeeny, I am sorry. We are here you when you come back.
> 
> @ Orionfox, I hope you get answers soon. Fx'd
> 
> @ Querida87, Fx'd you get your Bfp
> 
> @ Spicyorange,adge,Seritamarie, Do you guys have a date you want me to put you down for?
> 
> @ Lirpa11, I see a line congrats.
> 
> Afm I am 5-8 dpo and my boobs/nipples are really really hurting, All i want to do is sleep, and I am really emotional.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm 8dpo. I'm trying to hold out until 23rd but struggling!!Click to expand...

I am 6dpo and am struggling so much also! I just want to know now! My :wedding: is on the 27th and I would love to know before Christmas. Really hoping for the BFP


----------



## NurseGinger

I ended up marking on FF a "sinus cold" because my throat feels scratchy as if my sinuses have been draining etc. so hoping that doesnt mess up my FF charting but i didnt know what else to put.


----------



## KrissyB

Sorry Miss and Orion :hugs: Enjoy the holidays to the fullest, and I hope January is your month :dust:


----------



## orionfox

Mama...yes i have af for only two days and not really heavy either. So when i found out it could possibly mean my lining is too thin, i decided to try drinking raspberry leaf tea (found it in iced tea) and berry pomegranite juice. Though drinking both was not a fun time, im hoping it at least worked a bit. I used to have af for a week before. Im still using the same pkg of pads that i bought half a year ago. Which is crazy.


----------



## MissDoc

MamaB-- Yes, it is SO annoying. Wish the symptoms of implantation and impending period weren't so similar. :-/ 

Orion-- Sorry hon, that's a bummer. Hopefully it's a healthy period though and you can start the next cycle off in a good place!


----------



## orionfox

Kinda not surprised though that i didnt get a bfp, because after ovulation it was quite a stressful time at work prepping the kids and us for the concert. But hopefully January will be better as its also my birthday month :) So maybe just maybe i will get a nice surprise for the end of the month.


----------



## MamaBunny2

orionfox said:


> Mama...yes i have af for only two days and not really heavy either. So when i found out it could possibly mean my lining is too thin, i decided to try drinking raspberry leaf tea (found it in iced tea) and berry pomegranite juice. Though drinking both was not a fun time, im hoping it at least worked a bit. I used to have af for a week before. Im still using the same pkg of pads that i bought half a year ago. Which is crazy.

Wow that is crazy! I used to go through a box of multi absorbancy tampons within a couple cycles... but as of late been using the light-regular ones sparingly. I may have to try that tea and juice combo. I'll be sure to check back at how it works for you!


----------



## Emski51

Not been on here in a while but just was checking on the ladies I know from back in July ish Omg Loobs congrats I am so happy for you :happydance: what a wonderful early Christmas present have a happy and healthy nine month xxxxx


----------



## Loobs

Thanks hun! X


----------



## NurseGinger

i feel like i faintly taste blood.... i didnt see any blood but it tastes like maybe snotty blood. i ate cheetos about 30 mins ago but i wouldnt think that would be it. maybe just my sinus's. When i put my tongue on the roof of my mouth, next to some of the teeth my gums feel warm. I think im going crazy....well crazier


----------



## LavenderLove

Agh I'm so sorry AF got you Orion and MissDoc. I'm hoping next month will be your month!

NurseGinger I hope you feel better, that sounds like a whole lot of "not fun." :hugs:

Keeping my fingers crossed for you ladies still in the wait. :)


----------



## nmpjcp2015

Mostly been stalking, but not commenting. 

Congrats on too all the ladies who got BFPs!

:dust: all who are still waiting! (like me :coffee:) hehe.


----------



## JandJPlus1

My last round of tests ladies. I'm super excited about the clear blue because I was expecting 2-3 weeks. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## onetubeleft

Hey everyone! Congrats to the bfp I missed, hopefully next time for the ones the witch got. 


So my scan went as well as can be expected. No ectopic !!!!! Yay!! Phew.... I am extremely early as I only implanted like 2 weeks ago so at technically 4weeks pregnant there is a sac... It's empty Atm but I will go bk on the 30th for a repeat scan, does that sound right? Just a sac at 4weeks? No yolk or fetal pole yet.. Hcg at about 4000 Now but definitely NOT in my tube yay! 

How are all the other bfp getting on? 

Came back today and started throwing up... Boo but surely that's a good sign? Xxx


----------



## NurseGinger

awesome JandJ!!! :)

onetube!!! that is fantastic its not ectopic!!!!!! congrats!!! i pray for a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...stmas-bfp-now-waiting-baby-august-2015-a.html
> · Greats
> · Tankel
> · Wannabemum23
> · Poppiebug
> · Ellahopesky
> · Loulabear22
> · MrsHudson
> · JandJPlus1
> · Smiley4442
> · MrsG09
> · Onetubeleft
> · Sass827
> · Deductivemom
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · Abydix
> · 1Alanta
> · LavenderLove
> · xPrincessx
> · Lirpa11
> · Loobs
> · Deluna87
> 
> December 1st
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Ambiguoushope
> · Patientlyw8n
> 
> 
> December 12th
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> · Waterbaby33
> · Xprincessx
> 
> December 14th
> · Eclaire
> 
> December 15th
> · LavenderLove
> · Mummymelsy
> · Bondgirl1
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> · Lilllian
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> · Maltesemom
> 
> December 18th
> · TeenyWeeny
> 
> 
> December 20th
> · NoRi2014
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · Macydarling
> · 55comet555
> · Mangos
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> · PinkPokaDots
> · MissDoc
> 
> December 22nd
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 23rd
> · Jenafyr4
> · Gypsymama
> · Zoeyc04
> · SpicyOrange
> 
> December 24th
> · BabyFeva
> · Dojenstein
> · Hope4Kris
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> · Dreamer2015
> · Tag74
> · EmilieBrianne
> · Godskid
> 
> December 26th
> · Mamabunny2
> 
> December 27th
> ·HopeforKris
> 
> December 28th
> · Jessilou
> 
> December 29th
> · Bubb1es
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> · Littleone1993
> · Aidensmoomy1
> 
> TBA
> · SilasLove
> · Mamawolf
> · Movinmama
> · Nela
> · Sppmom
> · Adge
> · Seritamarie
> 
> January's Link
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anyone-hoping-new-years-bfp.html#post34484089

Hey Guys, how are you today?

@ Turtle0630, It is good to see you. How have you been?

@ MissDoc, You're Welcome, Yes it can be a lot off work but I don't mind. I am sorry the Witch got you.

@ Bubb1es, Welcome to the thread. I hope it all good signs and that the witch stays away.

@ OrionFox, I am sorry the witch got you!

@ Emski51, How have you been?

@ nmpjcp2015, I hope you get a bfp soon.

@ onetubeleft, I am so happy for you!!

Afm, My cm is creamy and really heavy. I also have one heck of a migraine but I don't want to get to far behind on here so I am catching up real quick. It feels like a hormone migraine. I have also have had some cramping today too. I hope it is all good signs.


----------



## JandJPlus1

How many DPO are you? Because headaches and super creamy cm were so e of my first symptoms. :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

JandJPlus1 said:


> How many DPO are you? Because headaches and super creamy cm were so e of my first symptoms. :)

I am 5-8 dpo I think it is closer to 8 though.


----------



## JandJPlus1

That's like the same time as me!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

JandJPlus1 said:


> That's like the same time as me!

Really? I don't want to get my hopes up tough lol


----------



## JandJPlus1

No, I know. I just thought it was cool. :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I really really want to start testing but I have no cheapies. The struggles of being a poas addict lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

Emilie I need moved to December 25. FF changed my O date to what I originally thought it was so I can expect :af: on Christmas Eve :xmas11:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

MamaBunny2 said:


> Emilie I need moved to December 25. FF changed my O date to what I originally thought it was so I can expect :af: on Christmas Eve :xmas11:

Okay I got you updated


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So the cramping is worse. It is a weird cramping. It feels like a brain freeze but in my uterus. That is weird right lol. I didn't know how else to describe it haha.


----------



## Lirpa11

I haven't re confirmed my bfp since I did it yesterday. Will take a new test tomorrow and fingers crossed the line is darker. 

Just started spotting today. Some was brown so I thought maybe implantation, but then a bit of red too. I usually start spotting now for AF. Was a bit more than normal AF spotting so fingers crossed all is ok.


----------



## macydarling

Im sorry Lirpa, hopefully baby is just snuggling up real good in there! xx Im pretty sure spotting is normal.


----------



## Blondie_x

Sorry to hear Lirpa, FX for a darker test line tomorrow.

AFM: AF is teasing me this month. I'm certain it's on its way, but yesterday I felt certain too. Today I'm 14dpo and my LP is usually 12 days (sometimes 13 days), so if AF comes today then she's still on time. I've had some very slight spotting so far today, I just wish AF would hurry and get here so I can move onto my next cycle. Right now I'd be feeling hopeful, if it weren't for my last two low temps on my chart. I have to say that my chart was a strange one this month, there is kind of three levels of temps before my temps dropped yesterday.


----------



## charlier

Hi new to the forum but on the two week wait at the minute

Waiting to test on Christmas morning when I will be 1 14dpo.
currently 8dpo and had pale pink cm this morning and nauseous all day. Hoping it means I might get my result on christmas day 

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Blondie_x

Here's this cycles weird chart. After seeing the third level of temps I started to wonder if I'd ovulated after the second level of temps.
 



Attached Files:







tmp_5757-Screenshot_2014-12-19-12-52-2372062547.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Blondie_x

Welcome charlier! Is this your first ttc cycle? FX the pink cm and nausea are good signs for you.


----------



## charlier

I'm on 3rd cycle, 1 year off hormonal contraception but only really got to grips with charting this month so I knew exactly when I was ovulating.

I'm really hopeful for a positive. My LG is 3 and asked for a baby brother for her birthday lol


----------



## Blondie_x

I've been off hormonal contraception for 1 year too. I stopped taking my pill last December. I was originally charting to avoid pregnancy, but started using it to help ttc since this summer. I'm in between cycle 5 and cycle 6 at the moment, just waiting for AF to arrive.

I hope this is your lucky cycle. That's funny your little girl has asked for a brother... not to add any pressure to your ttc or anything lol


----------



## bubb1es

My stiff neck went away yesterday afternoon, but I woke up this morning and its back! Ugh.


----------



## Lanfear333

The :witch: got me this morning. Onto January!


----------



## charlier

Blondie_x said:


> I've been off hormonal contraception for 1 year too. I stopped taking my pill last December. I was originally charting to avoid pregnancy, but started using it to help ttc since this summer. I'm in between cycle 5 and cycle 6 at the moment, just waiting for AF to arrive.
> 
> I hope this is your lucky cycle. That's funny your little girl has asked for a brother... not to add any pressure to your ttc or anything lol

I know...pressure pressure! She just came out with it. One of my friends is 8 months pregnant atm and I was telling her about there being a baby in there and such.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Lirpa, FX the spotting is not :af: playing mind games :wacko:

Blondie, a triphasic chart perhaps?! That can possibly be a good sign but if your temp dropped who knows :shrug: It could always rise again!

Lanfear sorry to see the :witch: got you. GL with next month!

AFM, I'm 8DPO and my temp took a nasty dip this morning but has been known to dip at 7DPO so nothing unusual. Woke up hungry again when my bf was getting ready for work around 3am. Got out of bed to use the restroom then struggled to fall back asleep. I'm going to eat some oatmeal at work this morning and also brought a lunch today :thumbup:


----------



## enmaree

.
 



Attached Files:







red.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Hope4Kris

This wait is killing me!!! :help: I feel like i want to ](*,)


----------



## NurseGinger

Im not seeing it, alot of time squinters dont show up on computers and what not. Maybe take it later or in a couple days again so it will be darker


----------



## bubb1es

1DPO - Ovulation Cramps continue
2 DPO - no more cramps, nothing really but a slight stiff neck in afternoon
3 DPO - Woke up with a horrible stiff neck, went away in afternoon, lots of lotiony CM in afternoon as well
4 DPO - The stiff neck is BACK! What the heck! LOTS of CM, globs every time i use the bathroom (sorry - TMI), slight crampy feeling in abdomen


----------



## MamaBunny2

enmaree said:


> Hi, ladies! *wave* New to these boards, though I have been on MDC on and off since my other two were little (10 years).
> 
> Quick background! I have two other kids (10 and 7) with my ex-husband. Re-married in 2012, and my current husband has waffled about having our own kids the whole time. Finally! The last few months he said he DID want to have kids, but we should wait ttc. I'm 31 (not soooo old), but I never really wanted kids that much later. Just this month we moved. It also coincided with me yanking my copper IUD out (constant UTIs, very long periods/short cycles). He said he felt like having a baby (!!!), so we started ttc at the beginning of this month.
> 
> I was never this antsy with my other kids. I took my pregnancy tests after I missed my period, and then only one time each (they were very clearly positive). But this time I'm just like OMGGETMEPREGNANTNOW! Ha :)
> 
> So, now I'm on 12 dpo (I think? My cycles have been so weird bc of my IUD that I really am not sure when I ovulate). Have been taking dollar star tests and only seeing the faintest of faint positives, which I cannot take seriously. This morning took a FRER, and it's a less faint positive, so I thiiiiiink this is it? Geez! What do you guys think? This was taken with fmu at 5 minutes.

Hi enmaree :hi: Yay for getting the go-ahead from your DH! :happydance: I'm also 31. I have 2 kids and my youngest is 9. I was never impatient when it came to testing with both my pregnancies but got very clear :bfp: for each. I had a copper IUD in 2010/11 but had mine removed due to annoying constant spotting throughout the month. Came off the BC pill the end of May this year. I feel the SAME WAY - MUSTGETKNOCKEDUPRIGHTNOW :brat: But due to some issues at home have decided to take a break from TTC, though I'm currently in a 2WW right now at 8DPO. For super squinters, I find that if you take the photo and change it to negative coloring it helps faint lines more visible. I'm going to try with yours...


----------



## MamaBunny2

Here's your test in black and white, sepia and negative. :shrug: Ladies?
 



Attached Files:







B&W.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 10









Sepia.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 8









Negative.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 12


----------



## adge

EmilieBrianne said:


> So the cramping is worse. It is a weird cramping. It feels like a brain freeze but in my uterus. That is weird right lol. I didn't know how else to describe it haha.

That totally describes what I was feeling at 7DPO it was super weird and was very uncomfortable. I described it as "stabby" pains haha
Ever since then my boobs having been super sore and I have been nauseous! I'm really hoping this is it for me! I caved and tested yesterday (9DPO) BPN and again this morning (10DPO) BFN. Gah I hate the wait!!


----------



## adge

MamaBunny2 said:


> Here's your test in black and white, sepia and negative. :shrug: Ladies?

I definitely see a squinter!!


----------



## deluna87

Hi ladies! How is everyone doing? Just wanted to give an update that I got my second blood draw done today and my HCG went up from 208 on Wednesday to 506 today!!! YAY that makes me feel a little better since I've had a miscarriage before and an ectopic last December.


----------



## Blondie_x

MamaBunny2 said:


> Here's your test in black and white, sepia and negative. :shrug: Ladies?

I definitely see something on the first two tests, but not so much on the negative.


----------



## Blondie_x

Ok so my cramps are away at this moment in time. Still very slight spotting. I'm anxious to see whether I wake up with af or a temp rise tomorrow morning. That's if af doesn't show up at all this evening. I really expected it to be here by now with my low temps yesterday and today.


----------



## NurseGinger

I dont see anything on any of the photos :/


----------



## drjo718

Enmaree- I see a squinters on all your photos, and I never see them when other ppl do! :)


----------



## drjo718

Well ladies, you can take me off testing this month. Found out for sure today that 100 mg clomid didn't work, no ovulation. I'm on CD24 now just waiting and waiting for something to happen. I'm going to keep doing the opks since it's the only way I know when AF will arrive (my lp is always 14 days). I'm waiting to hear about an appointment with the fertility specialist and I'll try clomid again while I'm waiting if I end up having a cyale on my own before then.


----------



## enmaree

.


----------



## enmaree

enmaree said:


> I keep thinking, "Well, maybe I just didn't look at it _the right way..." _

_

Ugh, the right way. I can't even use italics correctly! _


----------



## EmilieBrianne

How is everyone doing? I am cleaning house today. I start my nanny job Monday pretty excited. He will be 6 weeks old. So a pretty little baby. 

@ Lirpa11, fx'd everything is okay. Keep us updated.

@ drjo718, I am sorry you didn't ovulate this cycle. Fx'd for next cycle.

@ Lanfear333, I am sorry the witch got you.

Afm I am nauseous, still battling this migraine, Cramping and it is still the weird cramping, still having heavy cm but it is creamy/watery now but loads of it, oh and gassy lol.


----------



## LavenderLove

Emilie I'm getting excited for you with those symptoms! The gas, the cramping, lots of CM, those were my first little signs something was going on. I hope this is the beginning of something good for you, too! This thread has been so lucky I don't see why the luck couldn't continue! :D

Hoping everyone is doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## adge

EmilieBrianne said:


> How is everyone doing? I am cleaning house today. I start my nanny job Monday pretty excited. He will be 6 weeks old. So a pretty little baby.
> 
> @ Lirpa11, fx'd everything is okay. Keep us updated.
> 
> @ drjo718, I am sorry you didn't ovulate this cycle. Fx'd for next cycle.
> 
> @ Lanfear333, I am sorry the witch got you.
> 
> Afm I am nauseous, still battling this migraine, Cramping and it is still the weird cramping, still having heavy cm but it is creamy/watery now but loads of it, oh and gassy lol.

Same symptoms I have! how many DPO are you? I am 10 today BFN still early. AF is due Sunday and I usually start spotting the night before so we shall see what tomorrow brings....if nothing happens I will test for sure again Monday....lets be real here though I would be shocked if I make it past Sunday morning I have a serious poas addiction!
I have been nauseous for three days straight right after a day of ridiculously weird cramping. On top of that my boobs are crazy sore and tonight I'm getting a lot of Creamy/watery discharge.....I just wanna know!!:dohh:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

adge said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing? I am cleaning house today. I start my nanny job Monday pretty excited. He will be 6 weeks old. So a pretty little baby.
> 
> @ Lirpa11, fx'd everything is okay. Keep us updated.
> 
> @ drjo718, I am sorry you didn't ovulate this cycle. Fx'd for next cycle.
> 
> @ Lanfear333, I am sorry the witch got you.
> 
> Afm I am nauseous, still battling this migraine, Cramping and it is still the weird cramping, still having heavy cm but it is creamy/watery now but loads of it, oh and gassy lol.
> 
> Same symptoms I have! how many DPO are you? I am 10 today BFN still early. AF is due Sunday and I usually start spotting the night before so we shall see what tomorrow brings....if nothing happens I will test for sure again Monday....lets be real here though I would be shocked if I make it past Sunday morning I have a serious poas addiction!
> I have been nauseous for three days straight right after a day of ridiculously weird cramping. On top of that my boobs are crazy sore and tonight I'm getting a lot of Creamy/watery discharge.....I just wanna know!!:dohh:Click to expand...

6-9 dpo


----------



## Querida87

Still nauseated and moody, now fighting the flu (trying not to catch it all the way), no period still, temps still high, but no bfp even w frer


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I got a couple cheapies today I think I will take one tomorrow


----------



## Lirpa11

Adge, fingers crossed AF stays away and a bfp comes before Christmas for you!

Emilie, 6-9 dpo is still very early! My fingers are crossed for your bfp!

I didn't haven't many symptoms and don't yet. I am tired all the time, and my boobs feel like I have done chest presses at the gym is all. They aren't terrible sore, but feel like they have had a workout lol. Hoping for a Christmas bfp for you ladies xox
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Lirpa11 said:


> Adge, fingers crossed AF stays away and a bfp comes before Christmas for you!
> 
> Emilie, 6-9 dpo is still very early! My fingers are crossed for your bfp!
> 
> I didn't haven't many symptoms and don't yet. I am tired all the time, and my boobs feel like I have done chest presses at the gym is all. They aren't terrible sore, but feel like they have had a workout lol. Hoping for a Christmas bfp for you ladies xox

I tested this morning bfn as expected don't know why I tortured myself. I am not testing again till Christmas. Lol


----------



## SilasLove

Who is expecting AF on Dec 25? I am...and I am losong y mind. I have taken a test like every 2 days just because I'm crazy...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

If I have a 35 day cycle like last month, then AF will be due christmas day! :-( xx


----------



## Querida87

So I was wrong about the flu, AGAIN!! Especially after caring for a friend who had it, I was sure I was gonna get it when I started feeling a little more off. I've been feeling off for a couple weeks now, though. Honestly, the congestion and voice loss are a bi-annual event for not only me, but for all the ladies in my family, so I should have thought of that, especially since I have not run a fever once yet. My ob can't see me before the 15th. I plan on demanding bloods if I don't get an answer by then. I have decided to grab one more cheapie for the am, but not test again after that till Christmas. If I don't get a period or a bfp by new years, I'm trying the mustard powder to see if it brings on the :witch: 

Hey I know I sometimes need answers, or just support, when no one is on the forums. If anyone likes, you can pm me for my number; I have unlimited national texts and calling. You can find me on Facebook as Brianna Magallon and if I'm somewhere with access to wifi I can see and respond to facebook messages instantly.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello ladies! I have been offline all month. I only checked in today since it was my test day. Just so disappointed every month and thought I would just take some time away, plus been super busy-had to put one of my dogs down last week :( 

Congrats Loobs!!! I am very happy for you! 

I am on cycle day 27 (AF is due today) I did test with cheapies on CD9 & 10 and they were bfn. So, not expecting anything other than AF. I may test in the morning, we will see. No major symptoms, just sore bbs (which I get with AF), creamy CM (again I get it prior to AF almost every month), that's about it. Some brief periods of minor cramping yesterday and today.

I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas and New Years! I will check in if there is any good news to report and if not, I will see you all in the January thread:thumbup:


----------



## Hope4Kris

Lirpa11 said:


> Adge, fingers crossed AF stays away and a bfp comes before Christmas for you!
> 
> Emilie, 6-9 dpo is still very early! My fingers are crossed for your bfp!
> 
> I didn't haven't many symptoms and don't yet. I am tired all the time, and my boobs feel like I have done chest presses at the gym is all. They aren't terrible sore, but feel like they have had a workout lol. Hoping for a Christmas bfp for you ladies xox

I see both lines in this one lirpa.


----------



## JandJPlus1

For all you ladies that are due for AF on or right around Christmas, that really sucks. :( 
AFM, my "morning sickness" seems to like to hit at night and it's starting to get pretty bad. I'm 5 weeks and 1 day according to my ovulation day and I'm starting to get so nauseous at night that if I don't lay down I swear I'm going to throw up. I haven't thrown up(yet) and I hope it stays that way haha. The worst part about it is that I'm exhausted and it's really starting to mess with my sleep. :(


----------



## NoRi2014

Oh and I forgot to say congratulations to all of the BFP's this month :) and Sorry for the ones AF got....wicked witch!:nope:


----------



## mommasboys2

12 dpo and got a bfn really not feeling it this month. :( AF is due Christmas Eve or Christmas day so lets just hope she holds off until the day after!

Congratulations to all the bfo and fx for the rest!


----------



## Blondie_x

Hi ladies, unfortunately af got me today :-( I knew it was coming though due to my low temps the last few days. Good luck to everyone here still waiting to test. I'm going to join the January thread, but i'll still stalk this thread too so I can hear when you all get your bfps x


----------



## Hope4Kris

Took a test today at 8dpo... got a BFN... :'( Will try again on Monday or Wednesday... Hopefully it will be a BFP...


----------



## enmaree

Tested this morning, and bfn. Period is due tomorrow, so I'm going to call it. 

:( 

Onto next month.


----------



## Querida87

I'm about to let my crazy out and :happydance: over the arrival of the :witch: 
:rofl: 
In all seriousness, I was disappointed that I didn't get a :bfp: but I'm just so thrilled to truly know what day I'm on and be ready for a full cycle ttc from day one with a plan in hand a little experience charting and plenty of great friends to support me! I'm starting a January Testers thread!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...tarting-new-year-lucky-bfps.html#post34502911


----------



## adge

Querida87 said:


> I'm about to let my crazy out and :happydance: over the arrival of the :witch:
> :rofl:
> In all seriousness, I was disappointed that I didn't get a :bfp: but I'm just so thrilled to truly know what day I'm on and be ready for a full cycle ttc from day one with a plan in hand a little experience charting and plenty of great friends to support me! I'm starting a January Testers thread!
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...tarting-new-year-lucky-bfps.html#post34502911

Great attitude! I love it :)

Afm no sign of aunt flow yet...but I'm worried as the nausea is very minimal today and the last three days I was finding it hard to eat....I jut have a funny feeling in my tummy...it's hard to describe....going to test again tonight...here is hoping!!


----------



## charlier

Congrats to the bfps sorry to those that got thier period :-( 

I'm on 10dpo tomorrow.....to test or not to test?!?

AF due on boxing day so it will be 6 days before with a frer test. Please send me some baby dust


----------



## Querida87

charlier - :dust: Now, go :test: 

HERE'S MY TTC PLAN:

cd1-O: 3000mg EPO 800mg Vitex

every day: 2000mg Vitamin C pre-natal Conceive Easy Vitamin B complex 300mg Omega-3 

cd1-cd10: :sex: when able around menstrual symptoms

cd10-O: :sex: every day after noon, laying down at least 15 min afterwards.

O-end of fertile period: :sex: after he has long hot shower, no orgasm for me, woman on top position, laying down for at least ten minutes afterwards. (swaying for a girl)

No stressing

I'm not going to try and not symptom spot, but I will be temping. After confirmed O, if I get an implant dip, I will be testing two days after that daily. I just ordered my preseed and more 10mIu tests, as well as opk's with hpt's and I still have both my cb digi's with wk estimator, so I think I'm set.


----------



## NurseGinger

I was trying not to symptom spot either but uggggg so hard when everything decides to appear after O..... :( Dang hormones! I have been more laid back etc. hopefully you are able to keep a piece of mind during this next cycle


----------



## Yoga_Girl

Hi Ladies! I just wanted to pop in and say hello! 

Congratulations to you Loobs! So excited for you! :happydance:

Atlanta~Congrats to you too! I pray that this is a sticky bean! Everything crossed for you! :hugs:

Merry Christmas! OXOX :xmas9:


----------



## orionfox

Querida87 said:


> charlier - :dust: Now, go :test:
> 
> HERE'S MY TTC PLAN:
> 
> cd1-O: 3000mg EPO 800mg Vitex
> 
> every day: 2000mg Vitamin C pre-natal Conceive Easy Vitamin B complex 300mg Omega-3
> 
> cd1-cd10: :sex: when able around menstrual symptoms
> 
> cd10-O: :sex: every day after noon, laying down at least 15 min afterwards.
> 
> O-end of fertile period: :sex: after he has long hot shower, no orgasm for me, woman on top position, laying down for at least ten minutes afterwards. (swaying for a girl)
> 
> No stressing
> 
> I'm not going to try and not symptom spot, but I will be temping. After confirmed O, if I get an implant dip, I will be testing two days after that daily. I just ordered my preseed and more 10mIu tests, as well as opk's with hpt's and I still have both my cb digi's with wk estimator, so I think I'm set.

Good plan...i suggest not doing the vitex as apparently it does way more harm than good. Good luck this cycle, and remember there is a chance it could become another longer one. Lets hope that your body treats you good ;)


----------



## orionfox

Hope everyone is doing well...afm af was the same length however it was heavier :) So now my plan for this cycle is to increase the amount of raspberry leaf tea and pomegranite juice as i only started out with a little bit to get used to it. Good luck to those still waiting and to those gearing up for january.


----------



## adge

Tested again tonight...bfn on a frer....11dpo...af due tomorrow gah....why must this wait exist!!


----------



## Tink1o5

14 DPO today. :witch: due today... :bfn: this morning, BUT AF still has not arrived, and no signs of her coming yet.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Querida,
I created a thread for the group a few days ago here is the link if you want to join. I have added a link for yours to the front page too. I will also add you link to the front page of my January thread.https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anyone-hoping-new-years-bfp.html#post34484089


----------



## jordypotpie

A qHey all..sorry for the long break..was rather devastated over my period coming

It wound up coming as planned on dec 1st as well..so I was really sad then.

Period is now due in three days and I took a dollar store test this morning with fmu and can see a VERY faint line..pretty sure it's just an evap though


----------



## adge

Well pink spotting this morning....I'm out..af wil be rearing her ugly head at any moment. I really thought this was the month....I had so many symptoms I thought for sure....:cry:
I don't trust my own body or intuition anymore...


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello ladies. I tested this morn with fmu and got a very faint positive on a cheapie brand. Couldn't believe it so I tested after a 2 hour hold with FRER and this is the result-hopefully you can see it. 

I want to be cautious (after mmc earlier this year and a chemical in Oct) but I can't describe how excited I am feeling right now:happydance: I pray this is a sticky/healthy bean! 

Now I have a question-I can't decide whether to wait until Christmas morning to tell my hubby (he knows AF is supposed to show before then) or give him an early Christmas present tonight?!?!
 



Attached Files:







Positive.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 32


----------



## JandJPlus1

Go early Christmas present, but wrap it and everything! Lol.


----------



## bubb1es

6 DPO - nausea, headache, heartburn, slight cramps - cant test until after 10dpo, as Ovidrel can give a false positive up until then.. ugh, the wait is killing me!


----------



## macydarling

Hope everyone is doing well! Sorry for those who the witch got and a big congrats to the bfps!

Afm...I got bFAINTp yesterday and a solid bfp today :dance: All thanks are to God for this Christmas miracle! Let the lucky thread continue :dust:


----------



## Michellebelle

Congrats macydarling and NoRi!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I am 8-11 dpo got a Bfn and I am full on cramping and pmsing so I am pretty the witch is circling. I know I am not out til she comes but I am pretty bummed.


----------



## stephg83

bubb1es said:


> 6 DPO - nausea, headache, heartburn, slight cramps - cant test until after 10dpo, as Ovidrel can give a false positive up until then.. ugh, the wait is killing me!

Fingers crossed for you hun. Good luck x


----------



## drjo718

Congrats nori and macy!!!


----------



## AugustBride6

Oh my goodness !!!! Congratulations Macy!!!:happydance:


----------



## Querida87

CD2 check in. I changed my tampon and it was only half full and all black blood. Hopefully this doesn't mean that I'm already done after only two days, that can't be good, can it?? Well, at any rate, I'm thinking I will drop the vitex. Trying to watch caffeine and drink plenty of water. If the EPO vitamin C and B complex don't help my cm enough, I have preseed due to arrive the day after Christmas, just before when I *suspect* I may ovulate.

Edit: I realized after the fact that I mixed up cd and dpo but couldn't remember which thread I did it on until just now! :haha:


----------



## LavenderLove

Congrats macydarling and NoRi on the BFPs! H&H 9 months to you both! <3 :flower: NoRi if you haven't told DH already I say do an early present, but I'm biased since that's what I did with my DH, hehe.

Best wishes to those still waiting it out this month. I hope the luck continues for you ladies!


----------



## charlier

adge said:


> Tested again tonight...bfn on a frer....11dpo...af due tomorrow gah....why must this wait exist!!

I got a bfun yesterday at 11 dpo too. I'm wondering if I should bother testing today although I probably will. This waiting is doing me in! Squinting for a second line is giving me a bad head.

Be. ...going to pee on a cheapie!


----------



## charlier

Think I got a squinter very faint bfp at 12dpo....not sure though?!?!
....i will get a good brand and test tomorrow am x


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats Nori! :happydance:

Charlier how exciting! Please share photos!

AFM, huge temp spike this morning. Perhaps I'm coming down with a cold :shrug: CP went from low yesterday to medium today and feels firm, but I'm terrible at deciphering that :dohh: Still expecting the :witch: to swoop in on Christmas Eve!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Charlier, how exciting. I will look forward to hearing about testing tomorrow. Xx
Congratulations on all the new BFPS. Xx


----------



## Peanutt

Hello all!

I'm kind of late to the party. I've been TTC for so long that I lost interest in the boards (I had another username and forgot the info).
This month's chart is weird though. I've never had a triphasic chart. It went triphasic too soon though, right? Or is this even triphasic?
If I test on Christmas day, it might be too early. BFNs are just heart breaking to me.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4ec8f/thumb.png
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats Macy & Nori!

Charlier-best of luck with your test in the morning.

AFM-i had a very faint, super squinter at 9dpo on an internet cheapie. 10 & 11 dpo positive on a FRER!! I'm super nervous due to a MMC in April and then a natural MC in June, keeping my fingers for a sticky bean.

Wishing all the best for those still waiting for their BFP's!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow congrats babyfeva!!! :happydance: Soooo many :bfp: this month! :xmas12:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Babyfeva. Wishing you a very sticky bean. Xxx


----------



## babyfeva

Mamabunny-nice temp spike!


----------



## MamaBunny2

babyfeva said:


> Mamabunny-nice temp spike!

I'm not sure what to think of that spike :shrug: It went up a degree and a half! My throat was a bit scratchy late yesterday evening and perhaps I'm getting a slight chest cold so that might be what's going on. I don't feel sick really. Almost caved and tested this morning but resisted the urge! :bodyb: I only have ONE MORE DAY then after tomorrow :af: should be here right on time :thumbup: I don't really mind it because it's been rather light and hasn't lasted too long.


----------



## babyfeva

MamaBunny2 said:


> babyfeva said:
> 
> 
> Mamabunny-nice temp spike!
> 
> I'm not sure what to think of that spike :shrug: It went up a degree and a half! My throat was a bit scratchy late yesterday evening and perhaps I'm getting a slight chest cold so that might be what's going on. I don't feel sick really. Almost caved and tested this morning but resisted the urge! :bodyb: I only have ONE MORE DAY then after tomorrow :af: should be here right on time :thumbup: I don't really mind it because it's been rather light and hasn't lasted too long.Click to expand...

Hmm... it could be a BFP coming. I too had a slight sore throat that lasted 2-3 days and now it's gone! Keep us updated!


----------



## bubb1es

I had a sore throat and stuffy nose last night when I went to bed, and woke up this morning to nothing. 

Nada. No symptoms at all. 

7 DPO today - Xmas Day will be 10DPO - you think it would be OK to test then? How long can Ovidrel make you test positive?


----------



## Peanutt

Peanutt said:


> Hello all!
> 
> I'm kind of late to the party. I've been TTC for so long that I lost interest in the boards (I had another username and forgot the info).
> This month's chart is weird though. I've never had a triphasic chart. It went triphasic too soon though, right? Or is this even triphasic?
> If I test on Christmas day, it might be too early. BFNs are just heart breaking to me.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4ec8f/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart


Can anyone help me figure this out??


----------



## smiley4442

Congrats macydarling and NoRi!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Peanutt said:


> Peanutt said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> I'm kind of late to the party. I've been TTC for so long that I lost interest in the boards (I had another username and forgot the info).
> This month's chart is weird though. I've never had a triphasic chart. It went triphasic too soon though, right? Or is this even triphasic?
> If I test on Christmas day, it might be too early. BFNs are just heart breaking to me.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4ec8f/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me figure this out??Click to expand...

Hi peanutt! :hi: That chart does appear triphasic, however, it doesn't really have any significance to it because pregnant AND non-pregnant charts can do that. I've had at least one triphasic chart before, if not more, and have yet to see a :bfp: BUT... FX it could be a good thing for you!


----------



## MamaBunny2

So I caved. I went straight to the bathroom and dipped one of my HPT tests in a cup of tinkle. Mind you, I've already used the restroom 4x prior so this was a huge waste. My bf had met me at home so we could see each other quick (not because of me testing) and he came into the bathroom as i was filling a cup.

Almost instant. YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.
 



Attached Files:







20141222_125714-1.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Peanutt

MamaBunny2 said:


> Peanutt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peanutt said:
> 
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> I'm kind of late to the party. I've been TTC for so long that I lost interest in the boards (I had another username and forgot the info).
> This month's chart is weird though. I've never had a triphasic chart. It went triphasic too soon though, right? Or is this even triphasic?
> If I test on Christmas day, it might be too early. BFNs are just heart breaking to me.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/4ec8f/thumb.png
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me figure this out??Click to expand...
> 
> Hi peanutt! :hi: That chart does appear triphasic, however, it doesn't really have any significance to it because pregnant AND non-pregnant charts can do that. I've had at least one triphasic chart before, if not more, and have yet to see a :bfp: BUT... FX it could be a good thing for you!Click to expand...


I've read that too. In over two years of TTC #1, I have yet to have a triphasic chart. I wondered if it was too early for it to have done that though. My body is pretty mean and loves to trick me.


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations MamaBunny!

So many BFP's this month! This is an exciting thread!


----------



## Peanutt

MamaBunny2 said:


> So I caved. I went straight to the bathroom and dipped one of my HPT tests in a cup of tinkle. Mind you, I've already used the restroom 4x prior so this was a huge waste. My bf had met me at home so we could see each other quick (not because of me testing) and he came into the bathroom as i was filling a cup.
> 
> Almost instant. YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME.

Congrats!


----------



## MamaBunny2

I'm not sure how to feel about it :shrug: I had wanted this SO badly for the nearly 7 months we have been trying, but the past month or so has been really trying relationship-wise. I had actually made the tough decision to stop TTC after this cycle and get back on BC! But everything happens for a reason and feel like this lil bunny is a Christmas blessing :bunny: I'm in complete shock and disbelief. I'm nervous and scared and happy and excited... and hungry :haha: I can't believe we did it!!! :happydance:


----------



## NurseGinger

holy shit mamabunny! I have to say congrats, however i hope to god he gets his shit together!!! HOPEFULLY i get my BFP in a few days. :)


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats Nori, Macy, and Mama (and anyone I might have missed)!!!! H&H 9 months to all of you, and super :hugs: to those who've been around here for a while.

AFM - I have a total TMI question for everyone - especially those who either use progesterone suppositories or check CM. I have never done internal CM checks, and don't reach up there often :haha:... but today when trying to put in the progesterone, it was REALLY difficult to get in. And in the end I just gave up because I think I was hurting myself trying to push it any farther in. I just couldn't push it any higher and it was just overally really tight in there. Is that normal during the Luteal phase?


----------



## MamaBunny2

NurseGinger said:


> holy shit mamabunny! I have to say congrats, however i hope to god he gets his shit together!!! HOPEFULLY i get my BFP in a few days. :)

HAHAHAHAHA Ginger!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: I know, RIGHT?! I am super bummed I couldn't be completely ecstatic about the news... but hopefully this is the start of more surprises to come. I am still in complete utter SHOCK :dohh: Oh I soooooo hope you get your :bfp: now! [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## MissDoc

Oh wow MamaB... congratulations! Life has a sense of humor, doesn't it?


----------



## Querida87

babyfeva and MB - CONGRATS!!

charlier - any updates? Please post pics and let us squint!

AFM cd3 and medium flow. Yesterday's black blood must have been a fluke or something..


----------



## NurseGinger

mamabunny how many dpo are you?


----------



## MamaBunny2

NurseGinger said:


> mamabunny how many dpo are you?

11DPO today. Expected :af: Wednesday. I posted in my other thread what prompted me to risk "wasting" a test


----------



## NurseGinger

girl im laughing that we are talking in like 3 different threads LOL


----------



## MamaBunny2

HAHA! :laugh2: I know, it's silly! I try to update on each thread I've been participating in and you and I happen to hop back and forth among a few :haha: I'm SO SO SO glad I have you ladies on here to talk to because I am trying SO hard not to blurt out my recent news to coworkers :dohh:


----------



## KrissyB

So.... this question is probably me putting the cart WAAAY before the horse in my case, but I'm curious.

To all you ladies who have gotten very recent :bfp:s are any of you planning on making any family announcments Christmas day? My family knows that we're working with an RE, and that we've been struggling.... and we also live several states away and don't plan on coming back to NJ in the next month or two. So I was thinking I might tell people if I happen to get my :bfp: Christmas morning (whch would only be 8 dpo)

Come to think of it, are any of you holding off to tell your significant others on Christmas day as well?


----------



## JandJPlus1

We told our families early because we are going to extended families house for Christmas and we aren't ready to tell them yet due to my miscarriage the last time. We told parents and my sister but we aren't telling grandparents etcetera until 12 weeks, or atleast after my first scan.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Even though we already got his parents gifts, we are thinking about getting some "World's Greatest Grandma/Grandpa" coffee mugs or something similar and giving each of them those to open after they open the other gifts :happydance: Neither of them have grandkids. Since I literally JUST found out hours ago on my lunch break, him and I haven't had a chance to talk about much since we are both at work. I wish he wouldn't have been there with me when I tested and I would've tried to hold out until Christmas!

OR... I told my SO that for his mom we should hide a hamburger bun in her oven and tell her we have a hidden surprise for her and make her look around to find it! Get it? :haha:


----------



## cutieq

If I get a BFP, I plan to only tell DH. Probably after Christmas. I've had early losses and want to feel more confident that it's a keeper. All of his family will be there so it will be a tough secret to keep and I don't feel confident that he wouldn't spill the beans!


----------



## Querida87

My intended (love that, thanks to Melly, I have a better term than bf for my sweetie who bought me a promise ring, promising a future engagement and marriage) doesn't know that I ordered more tests and I was thinking about, should I get a :bfp: this cycle, waiting one month (HOW WILL I MANAGE) and telling him on 2-14-15, the one year anniversary of our first date.


----------



## babyfeva

Mamabunny- congrats! I told you, your signs were a start of a bfp.


----------



## charlier

Definatly a bfn today on a fref :-(
I'm due my AF on boxing day do you think it should be showing by now?

Do I do one more test (what I have left?) On christmas day? :-(


----------



## Blondie_x

Wow so many bfps! Congrats macy, noRi, babyfeva, and mamabunny!

Charlier, how many dpo are you?


----------



## MamaBunny2

How many DPO are you charlier? I got my :bfp: at 11DPO with :af: due on 13DPO. Both tests I used were cheapies, a Dollar Store brand I think and a Walmart $0.88. 

I just had to try my Walmart cheapie right after work yesterday, then before bed used my last digi OPK just to see what happened... and got a smiley. So I guess this is it...
 



Attached Files:







20141223_030124-1.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 1









20141223_031153-1.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Congrats to all the bfp's. I will properly catch up later.


----------



## Jenafyr4

CD1 for me :cry: moving to IUI next month. H&H 9 months to all who got your BFP's and goodluck to those still trying...

Hope you all have a blessed and very Merry Christmas


----------



## MamaBunny2

Jenafyr I'm sorry the stupid :witch: came. GL with taking the next step and FX you get your :bfp: very soon! :hugs:


----------



## bubb1es

So, update: 8DPO my neck is killing me again, heartburn is terrible, and i am peeing WAY too much - i am super thirsty so i am drinking a lot of water - no sore bb's, CM is thick and barely there. 

But this neck thing is crazy - im fine one day, sore the next - hope its my sign :) I'm thinking about testing tomorrow (9DPO), if BFN then i will wait until 14dpo *12/29*


----------



## crystlmcd

The witch showed up so I'll be moving on to the Jan thread. Congrats to all of the BFPs this month!


----------



## sunshine2014

I was 3 days late before I got my super faint bfp!! you may know when you conceived, but not when it implanted...don't give up til the witch shows!


----------



## littleone1993

Hey. 
Trying very hard not to test early. I had my implant removed on the 3rd December and i didnt want to test until my 4 weeks are up. 
My boobs are just killing!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My boobs were a sign my last 2 pregnancies. &#55357;&#56835; FX'd. Xx


----------



## JandJPlus1

I didn't go through any major boob changes, but I'm also still breast feeding. So that could be why. The only boob change I got was that my nipples were super sensitive and my veins are all bulgy again.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Congrats to all the BFP.
Hugs to all those who got AF or a BFN.
Baby dust to all those in TWW.

I am 2dpo and plan on testing on NYE. FX!!!!


----------



## littleone1993

I think i might try and test on boxing day :) 
A positive test might show up then... maybe!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...stmas-bfp-now-waiting-baby-august-2015-a.html
> · Greats
> · Tankel
> · Wannabemum23
> · Poppiebug
> · Ellahopesky
> · Loulabear22
> · MrsHudson
> · JandJPlus1
> · Smiley4442
> · MrsG09
> · Onetubeleft
> · Sass827
> · Deductivemom
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · Abydix
> · 1Alanta
> · LavenderLove
> · xPrincessx
> · Lirpa11
> · Loobs
> · Deluna87
> · NoRi2014
> · Macydarling
> · Babyfeva
> · Mamabunny2
> 
> December 1st
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Patientlyw8n
> 
> 
> December 12th
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> · Waterbaby33
> · Xprincessx
> 
> December 14th
> · Eclaire
> 
> December 15th
> · Mummymelsy
> · Bondgirl1
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> · Lilllian
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> · Maltesemom
> 
> December 18th
> · TeenyWeeny
> 
> 
> December 20th
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · 55comet555
> · Mangos
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> · PinkPokaDots
> · MissDoc
> 
> December 22nd
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 23rd
> · Jenafyr4
> · Gypsymama
> · Zoeyc04
> · SpicyOrange
> 
> December 24th
> · Dojenstein
> · Hope4Kris
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> · Dreamer2015
> · Tag74
> · EmilieBrianne
> · Godskid
> · Peanutt
> 
> December 27th
> ·HopeforKris
> 
> December 28th
> · Jessilou
> 
> December 29th
> · Bubb1es
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> · Littleone1993
> · Aidensmoomy1
> · AmbiguousHope
> 
> TBA
> · SilasLove
> · Mamawolf
> · Movinmama
> · Nela
> · Sppmom
> · Adge
> · Seritamarie
> 
> January's Link
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anyone-hoping-new-years-bfp.html#post34484089
> Another January link.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...tarting-new-year-lucky-bfps.html#post34502911

Hey Guys congratulations on the bfp's and sorry to who ever the witch got. Let me know if I don't have you in the right spot.

Afm, I am testing Christmas morning. I am pretty sick right now which is why I haven't been on here much I am pretty sure I have the flu. I am cramping pretty bad but no bleeding yet, my cm is watery and light, my cervix is high, really soft , and closed, my boobs are super sensitive.


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Thanks Emilie, for the update! FX for you!!! I hope you feel better soon and get your Christmas surprise! :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear you are poorly Emilie. I hope you feel better real soon. FX'd for tomorrow. Xx
AFM, I am expecting AF tomorrow. Tested today to a stark white BFN. On to next month we go. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just a quick question... Has anyone ever got negative IC tests but used a FRER anyway?! 
I don't know whether to waste my money on an expensive test or not. I have read such mixed reviews on IC tests that I feel like a FRER will either be good news or at least stop the wondering. Xx


----------



## charlier

Blondie_x said:


> Wow so many bfps! Congrats macy, noRi, babyfeva, and mamabunny!
> 
> Charlier, how many dpo are you?

I was 12dpo. 14 dpo tonorrow if I test x


----------



## charlier

Now question Is what brand do I use in the morning? Do I swap to a blue dye test? All the ones I've used so far have been pink dye. I'll be 14dpo cd26.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have always read that pink dye tests are more reliable. Apparently, blue dye tests often give misleading evaporation lines. Xx


----------



## SilasLove

Well, 13dpo and still a bfn. Guess I'll wait and see if AF comes. She is due tomorrow, but o usually spot 2-3 days before she comes ..which I haven't done yet. :(


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies! Happy Christmas Eve! Congratulations to the new BFP's - what a lovely christmas present! I caved and tested today and it was a bfn.... Cd10/11 for me.... AF due Friday or Saturday and feeling a bit crampy so not feeling so hopeful! I thought I saw the faintest imaginary line on the FRER but I think just wishful thinking!! Hugs to those still waiting with me! Xx


----------



## KrissyB

25 :bfp:s!! Congrats again to all you lucky ladies - and lots of :dust: to those of us still waiting. And a very Happy Christmas Eve to everyone :xmas9:

AFM - The progesterone is definitely starting to kick in.... nice steady increases in temps. But I just don't FEEL like this is the month. Absolutely ZERO symptoms... in fact less than I think I normally have in a luteal phase. :shrug: I'll test tomorrow (8dpo) and then again on Sunday. But I've already got my eyes on January.


----------



## Hope4Kris

Tested today at 12 dpo. Got a BFN... so I'm thinking it's not happening.


----------



## NoRi2014

congrats mamabunny! 

I told my hubby Sunday. We are not telling family or anyone until prob 12 or 13 weeks. (because of our mmc at 13 weeks earlier this yr). We had already told my family and it was so awful to explain the miscarriage. They were understanding and very sad of course, but we don't want to go through that again. My Dr is doing an ultrasound at 6-7 wks to give us some peace of mind instead of having to wait until the 11 week scan like last time. 

I hope everyone enjoys their holidays!!


----------



## cutieq

BFP for me this morning. I've been stalking for awhile but haven't posted. I plan to tell dh tomorrow


----------



## aidensmommy1

cutieq said:


> BFP for me this morning. I've been stalking for awhile but haven't posted. I plan to tell dh tomorrow

omg Dani! Ur so strong holding it in!!! Lol! I will be jumping on DH while he's in bed first thing in the a.m or as soon as he walks through the door from work! :haha: Id die keeping it in for a moment longer! Do u have anything cute planned to reveal your BFP?! I'm sooo happy for u!!! Its about time! I bet its a super sticky one! As hard as it is to relax, def try ur best and ill be praying for you in the meantime. I feel this is your much deserved forever baby on its way! :) So so happy for u!! And what great timing! Such a miracle!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Congratulations to the new bfp. I am sorry for anyone who got a bfn or the witch showed up.

Afm I test in the morning I am 100% sure it is going to be negative. My cousin announced tonight that she is pregnant again. So her kids are going to be 14 months apart. I am pretty bummed that she gets pregnant so easily. It wasn't planned and they can't afford another baby they are already working 3 full time jobs between them. Sorry for ranting.


----------



## Lirpa11

EmilieBrianne said:


> Congratulations to the new bfp. I am sorry for anyone who got a bfn or the witch showed up.
> 
> Afm I test in the morning I am 100% sure it is going to be negative. My cousin announced tonight that she is pregnant again. So her kids are going to be 14 months apart. I am pretty bummed that she gets pregnant so easily. It wasn't planned and they can't afford another baby they are already working 3 full time jobs between them. Sorry for ranting.

Hopefully it will be positive Emilie :hugs:

I know what you mean seeing people have babies willynilly. Hoping your time is soon xo


----------



## Orglethorp

AF is due today, but no sign of her yet. BFN 22nd and 25th (but I swear I could see the hint of a line this morning...)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How exciting orglethorp. FX'd. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

AF is due for me today and I have been having cramps, so fully expecting her anytime today. :-( xx


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats cuite!!!!! :happydance: Hope its nice and sticky for you

AFM - BFN this morning. It's only 8dpo so I know it's still quite early.... but I just don't feel like this is the month, and I thought I was starting to get AF-like cramping this morning so maybe the progesterone is the only thing keeping her away. :shrug:

Well Merry christmas everybody!! Hope everyone enjoys the holiday.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Faint BFP for me this morning!!! Merry Christmas!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Michellebelle

Yay Christmas BFP! Congrats PinkPolkaDots!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well bfn for me I am 10-14 dpo if af doesn't come in by the 31st will test again.


----------



## Sass827

Fx for you emilie! I got a bfn at 11 dpo then a BFP at 15 dpo, so you just never know. 
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## NurseGinger

I cant believe i get to say this: I GOT A BFP! holy crap!


----------



## AmbiguousHope

Emilie, don't feel bad for ranting. I feel the same way! It seems like that is usually the case, too ( but not always). The less money, the more kids. My friend just had her fourth. She could barely afford the first one. Someone had to give her a van because they had no vehicle. She has other people donate her groceries. She also seriously insulted me because she would go on and on about how much she loves being pregnant and she even offered to carry my child. I know she meant well but i wanted to run screaming when she said that. I felt like she was bragging. My cousin also just had her fourth and between her, and her husband, AND her brother they have one vehicle. They all sleep on the floor because they can't afford beds. Although, I have to admit, before I had my son I could sit there and mentally judge each and every pregnant woman I saw. I hated them and I felt none of them deserved it. In fact, it was so bad that when I finally became pregnant with my son I hid it for a very long time because I didn't want to make anyone struggling with fertility feel the way I felt.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

AmbiguousHope said:


> Emilie, don't feel bad for ranting. I feel the same way! It seems like that is usually the case, too ( but not always). The less money, the more kids. My friend just had her fourth. She could barely afford the first one. Someone had to give her a van because they had no vehicle. She has other people donate her groceries. She also seriously insulted me because she would go on and on about how much she loves being pregnant and she even offered to carry my child. I know she meant well but i wanted to run screaming when she said that. I felt like she was bragging. My cousin also just had her fourth and between her, and her husband, AND her brother they have one vehicle. They all sleep on the floor because they can't afford beds. Although, I have to admit, before I had my son I could sit there and mentally judge each and every pregnant woman I saw. I hated them and I felt none of them deserved it. In fact, it was so bad that when I finally became pregnant with my son I hid it for a very long time because I didn't want to make anyone struggling with fertility feel the way I felt.

They had a house given to them fully paid for but can't pay the bills so they live with her parents


----------



## Sass827

Super congrats nurse ginger! So happy for you!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Nurse, post a picture!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats pink poka dots and nurse!


----------



## charlier

:wine::wine: :witch:
Witch got me... :-( wine time!!


----------



## NurseGinger

as requested! (bottom one is the one i took this AM)

i still cant believe it......
 



Attached Files:







image1(1).JPG
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## MamaBunny2

Ginger!!!!!!!! :happydance: I'm soooo excited for you! And congrats as well cutie and pink! How awesome! Be sure to come join us on the new thread!


----------



## AugustBride6

Congratulations to all of the Christmas BFPs!!!


----------



## bubb1es

NurseGinger said:


> as requested! (bottom one is the one i took this AM)
> 
> i still cant believe it......

YAYYYYY!!!! maybe our sore necks ARE a sign! I whimped out and didnt test yesterday.. LOL!

Maybe ill test tonight!

:hug:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Wow nurse, those are awesome lines!


----------



## Hope4Kris

I am 14dpo today and have a really bad sore throat. I don't know where it came from.. I am supposed to start AF sometime today. I tested at 12dpo and got a BFN. Need opinions.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

My test this afternoon! I wasn't planning on testing again until tomorrow, but my new cheapies came in the mail so I thought what the heck!! I took it at 4 pm on only a 30 min hold, and my urine was super diluted because I've been drinking a lot of water. But my line looks awesome!!! So excited &#128522;
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MamaBunny2

Awesome pink! :happydance:


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was itching to take yet another test, this time a day past my :af: due date. Got a $1 cheapie at Drug Mart yesterday. Scared me because it didn't show up immediately but def within the allotted 3 minute time frame. Yup, still pregnant! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







20141226_211320-1.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## cutieq

Excellent line!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Lol MamaBunny, I did that today too. I'll post a picture of the test later, it's crazy.


----------



## JandJPlus1

So I took these just for fun. The first response was slightly disappointing because I got the rapid one not the early one so the ink distribution is different. But still good
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JandJPlus1

This ones great though, so dark!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EmilieBrianne

As soon as I start feeling better I will play catch up.


----------



## babyfeva

Beautiful lines ladies!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Nice JandJ! I just hopped over from the bfp thread and was going to share my photo on there to curb my poas urge :laugh2:


----------



## Blondie_x

Congrats to the new bfps! I hope everyone had a lovely Christmas x


----------



## Hope4Kris

So I'm 15dpo and I was supposed to very AF yesterday. It never showed up so I took an FREF this morning and got a BFN... I'm never late, so I'm really confused.


----------



## SilasLove

Well, AF came this morning. Congrats to all of you that got your bfp!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Does anyone know if you can get AF if you are taking progesterone supplements?


----------



## cutieq

Krissy, I think you can still get it. I believe progesterone just delays it, but I don't know for sure. I always stop my supplements around 13/14dpo.


----------



## Querida87

Hello all! How was your holiday?? I just got back online and finished catching up on this thread; boy I missed a lot!

crystalmcd, Jenafry4, charlier, SilasLove: Sorry the :witch: came. GL in January!!

SilasLove: I hope IUI works for you and you get to start 2015 with great news!

bubb1es: I like your symptoms! Any updates?

littleone1993: :test:

charlier: blue dye tests are notorious for thick dark blue evap lines. I only use CB digi's anymore, and will only use one with a weeks estimator AFTER getting a :bfp: on a pink dye.

Orglethorp: have you taken another test yet??

Teeny: have the :witch: shown up yet? If not, have you done another test??

Krissy: from what I've heard, you WON'T get :af: on time while taking progesterone, and the longer into your cycle you take it, the more it will be delayed. But if you need the progesterone, you're supposed to keep taking it into your second trimester; so prepare yourself for a long AF wait, unless you get a bfp first.

PinkPolkaDots: Congrats! H&H 9 months!

Hope4Kris: Stress can delay AF. You should test again soon if she doesn't arrive.

EmilieBrianne: How are you feelings today??

Dreamer2013: any updates hun?

AFM cd7 and it looks like the :witch: is leaving. I had 7 day flows before my boys and between them, so I'm taking this as a great sign. The :sex: marathon has already begun, I'm taking all my vitamins, the preseed is already here, and the opk's and hpt's are due to arrive on Monday. Feeling psyched about January!!


----------



## KrissyB

Cutie - does the :witch: show up as soon as you stop? This is my first month taking it. I've got a follow up on jan 2nd to check betas before I'm supposed to stop. Just wondering what to expect


----------



## KrissyB

My DH is driving me crazy. He had a dream we got a :bfp: and he hasn't had any dreams like that since our dd. now he's positive this is our month but I just don't feel it at all. In fact I've had less symptoms to spot this month than I normally do. 10dpo and still bfn too :shrug: it's going to stink to disappoint him


----------



## cutieq

Hope your dh is right Krissy. You don't get it immediately after. I normally get mine a day or so after I stop the supplements.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Here is this mornings test compared to the one I took two mornings ago, everything is doubling very nicely!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Querida87

Looks great PPD! Nice lines usually mean sticky beans! YAYAYAYAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

Kris- I was still getting bfn on AF day. My cycle changed due to a mc. Went from a 27 day cycle to a 30 day cycle. Couldn't get even a faint bfp til cd 31/32.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Okay I am about 13dpo give or take a couple days. My cervix is so high I can barely reach it. I did finally reach it enough to know it is super soft and closed. But I have tons and tons of milky white watery discharge. Af is due tomorrow usually by now my cervix drops. I had a stark white bfn two days ago. I want to wait until new years eve to test again. I am super dizzy but I think that is to my blood pressure has been high and it is normally low unless I have a migraine. Which I have been battling for over a week. I am super nauseous but I am getting over the flu. I am rambling now. I just don't know what to think.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

EmilieBrianne said:


> Okay I am about 13dpo give or take a couple days. My cervix is so high I can barely reach it. I did finally reach it enough to know it is super soft and closed. But I have tons and tons of milky white watery discharge. Af is due tomorrow usually by now my cervix drops. I had a stark white bfn two days ago. I want to wait until new years eve to test again. I am super dizzy but I think that is to my blood pressure has been high and it is normally low unless I have a migraine. Which I have been battling for over a week. I am super nauseous but I am getting over the flu. I am rambling now. I just don't know what to think.

I say take one tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

PinkPokaDots said:


> EmilieBrianne said:
> 
> 
> Okay I am about 13dpo give or take a couple days. My cervix is so high I can barely reach it. I did finally reach it enough to know it is super soft and closed. But I have tons and tons of milky white watery discharge. Af is due tomorrow usually by now my cervix drops. I had a stark white bfn two days ago. I want to wait until new years eve to test again. I am super dizzy but I think that is to my blood pressure has been high and it is normally low unless I have a migraine. Which I have been battling for over a week. I am super nauseous but I am getting over the flu. I am rambling now. I just don't know what to think.
> 
> I say take one tomorrow morning!!!Click to expand...

I might but I just am afraid it will be negative.


----------



## NurseGinger

Emilie I hope this is good news with the nausea, cervix etc I pray you get a bfp! :) fx and prayers sent your way!!!


----------



## cutieq

I agree. Your symptoms sound great!


----------



## Dreamer2013

Querida87 said:


> Hello all! How was your holiday?? I just got back online and finished catching up on this thread; boy I missed a lot!
> 
> crystalmcd, Jenafry4, charlier, SilasLove: Sorry the :witch: came. GL in January!!
> 
> SilasLove: I hope IUI works for you and you get to start 2015 with great news!
> 
> bubb1es: I like your symptoms! Any updates?
> 
> littleone1993: :test:
> 
> charlier: blue dye tests are notorious for thick dark blue evap lines. I only use CB digi's anymore, and will only use one with a weeks estimator AFTER getting a :bfp: on a pink dye.
> 
> Orglethorp: have you taken another test yet??
> 
> Teeny: have the :witch: shown up yet? If not, have you done another test??
> 
> Krissy: from what I've heard, you WON'T get :af: on time while taking progesterone, and the longer into your cycle you take it, the more it will be delayed. But if you need the progesterone, you're supposed to keep taking it into your second trimester; so prepare yourself for a long AF wait, unless you get a bfp first.
> 
> PinkPolkaDots: Congrats! H&H 9 months!
> 
> Hope4Kris: Stress can delay AF. You should test again soon if she doesn't arrive.
> 
> EmilieBrianne: How are you feelings today??
> 
> Dreamer2013: any updates hun?
> 
> AFM cd7 and it looks like the :witch: is leaving. I had 7 day flows before my boys and between them, so I'm taking this as a great sign. The :sex: marathon has already begun, I'm taking all my vitamins, the preseed is already here, and the opk's and hpt's are due to arrive on Monday. Feeling psyched about January!!

Good luck querida! AF arrived for me today :cry: onto January I guess!

Congrats to the new BFP's!

Xx


----------



## MamaBunny2

GL Querida!!! Sending :dust: your way!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks Querida, I am now cycle day 37 and still BFN on IC. I bought a frer today but I am too scared to use it! Lol . Last month my cycle was 35 days so this is the longest cycle in months. I think my body is just teasing me. Xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

So I caved and took a test on an almost 4 hour hold and there was a line that instantly came up and was there for a few minutes and now nothing it is still in the time frame. So I am thinking I either saw a dye run or something. I am pretty sure it was a bfn. I took the test apart and it has an indent so I am 100% sure it is a bfn.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

EmilieBrianne said:


> So I caved and took a test on an almost 4 hour hold and there was a line that instantly came up and was there for a few minutes and now nothing it is still in the time frame. So I am thinking I either saw a dye run or something. I am pretty sure it was a bfn. I took the test apart and it has an indent so I am 100% sure it is a bfn.

So I got my BFP 4 days after my period was due. So from the day my period was due, until the day I got my BFP, I kept getting the white indent line every time I took a test, but it would disappear as the test dried. Then finally the indent got color! And now I have a strong BFP. So maybe it's the beginning of yours!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Cutie I swore I said something earlier, maybe in another post or perhaps I was going to then my mind wandered as it's been doing a lot lately but... congrats to you!!! :happydance: I remember you from one of Querida's threads and am so thrilled you got a Christmas bfp! You're just a few days behind me!


----------



## cutieq

Thanks! So excited to her here !


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So I woke up this morning and did the FRER to a BFN. At least I know I guess, no more wondering! Disappointed. Xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Well right on time af is here on to January for me. As soon as this head ache eases up I will catch up.


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Digi worked today!!! And my line still looks awesome! Sorry to all that got BFNs :nope:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Hope4Kris

Sass827 said:


> Kris- I was still getting bfn on AF day. My cycle changed due to a mc. Went from a 27 day cycle to a 30 day cycle. Couldn't get even a faint bfp til cd 31/32.

Okay thanks so much. I am now 16dpo if I ovulated when I was supposed to. Still haven't seen AF yet.


----------



## KrissyB

Hope - the pre-O part of your cycle can be very variable. Do you temp or use opks to confirm? 

Afm - 11 dpo and a :bfn: it wasn't fmu or even smu but still :shrug: plus I'm havin more AF like cramps and I'm really grumpy. So I think the progesterone is the only thing keeping the :witch: away. I'm going to try an frer on Wednesday (14 dpo) but I assume I'll be able to drink at the party guilt free


----------



## bubb1es

I think I got a squinter.. how do I upload a pic?


----------



## PinkPokaDots

bubb1es said:


> I think I got a squinter.. how do I upload a pic?

Click to edit your picture, at the bottom choose " go advanced" and then click, manage uploads I think


----------



## bubb1es

Trying


----------



## bubb1es

Do you see it?
 



Attached Files:







2014-12-28 11.54.08.jpg
File size: 11 KB
Views: 37


----------



## JandJPlus1

That looks exactly like the positive I got at 9 DPO. Definitely positive. Congrats bubbles! The luck for this thread continues!


----------



## cutieq

I see it bubb1es. Congrats!


----------



## bubb1es

I am going to test again tomorrow morning, if I see another line I will go get a digi and call my RE for blood work.


----------



## KrissyB

Congrats bubb1es!! I'm a terrible squinter and I can see it too!!!! FXed it gets nice and dark and you have a H&H 9 months!

AFM - I have a question for you ladies - especially those with :bfp:s and/or have taken progesterone. I'm SUPER uncomfortable today. Similar to AF... but those are normally duller less localized pain. These are cramps (not like implantation pinching) but they're sharper than AF. Also I just got hit by a pretty big wave of nausea. Could this all just be from progesterone? Or is it starting to sound like it might be something more?


----------



## cutieq

Krissy, I didn't have any of the progesterone symptoms but I know cramps and nausea can be some symptoms. A lot of ladies warned me that the symptoms could be like AF or pregnancy.


----------



## smiley4442

congrats bubb1es!! I see the line. Sorry Krissy, I don't have the answer to that. I know that I had cramps before AF and cramps when I got my bfp! Good luck!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Congrats bubbles!! That's def the start of a BFP!!! Be careful about the digi tho, it is very non sensitive. So it won't detect anything until your at least over 25 HCG, if not higher. Which is a dark line on a FRER. I know this from personal experience. Take another test in two days if you wanna see it double!


----------



## Hope4Kris

KrissyB said:


> Hope - the pre-O part of your cycle can be very variable. Do you temp or use opks to confirm?
> 
> Afm - 11 dpo and a :bfn: it wasn't fmu or even smu but still :shrug: plus I'm havin more AF like cramps and I'm really grumpy. So I think the progesterone is the only thing keeping the :witch: away. I'm going to try an frer on Wednesday (14 dpo) but I assume I'll be able to drink at the party guilt free

I don't use either. I just started trying and don't quite understand all the ovulation kits and temperature things. But I do have a question. Around 10 today, I went to the bathroom and there was ALOT of white creamy cervical mucus. At least that's what I think it was. Do you have any idea why that could be since I haven't had AF start yet?


----------



## Sass827

Congrats bubbles! 
Krissy- I was sure af was coming with both of my BFps. IM sorry I can't shed any light on progesterone but I can say I had lots of sharp cramps and insane lower back pain this time around. GL!


----------



## babyfeva

Congrats bubbles!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

EmilieBrianne said:


> Hey Guys! I wanted some December Testing Buddies. So just let me Know what days you're testing and I will get you added. Here's to hoping for lots of BFP's by Christmas and the new year.
> 
> :bfp:
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...stmas-bfp-now-waiting-baby-august-2015-a.html
> · Greats
> · Tankel
> · Wannabemum23
> · Poppiebug
> · Ellahopesky
> · Loulabear22
> · MrsHudson
> · JandJPlus1
> · Smiley4442
> · MrsG09
> · Onetubeleft
> · Sass827
> · Deductivemom
> · Hopeful_ttc
> · Abydix
> · 1Alanta
> · LavenderLove
> · xPrincessx
> · Lirpa11
> · Loobs
> · Deluna87
> · NoRi2014
> · Macydarling
> · Babyfeva
> · Mamabunny2
> · Cutieq
> · Pinkpokadots
> · NurseGinger
> 
> December 1st
> · Stiletto_mom
> · Wifey1013
> · Hiphophooray
> 
> December 2nd
> · Peachcheeks
> 
> December 3rd
> · Ahughes
> · Wmelon77
> 
> December 4th
> · Bundle4me
> · MJsBabyShaw
> 
> December 5th
> · Mytimewillcum
> · Mommasboys2
> · Crazycatlady5
> 
> December 6th
> · Loeylo
> · Gillian.s
> · Aw1990
> 
> December 7th
> · BABTTC123
> 
> December 9th
> · Aidensmommy1
> · Baby.Love12
> · YikesBaby
> · AugustBride6
> 
> December 10th
> · OliveLuv
> · Patientlyw8n
> 
> 
> December 12th
> · LouOscar01
> 
> December 13th
> · Ttcjune2011
> · Waterbaby33
> · Xprincessx
> 
> December 14th
> · Eclaire
> 
> December 15th
> · Mummymelsy
> · Bondgirl1
> 
> December 16th
> · Annaroy
> · Lilllian
> 
> December 17th
> · Ckelly79
> · Maltesemom
> 
> December 18th
> · TeenyWeeny
> 
> 
> December 20th
> · Tink1o5
> · Blondie_x
> · 55comet555
> · Mangos
> 
> December 21st
> · 1nceUponATime
> · Lashadi2shi
> · Crystlmcd
> · Lanfear333
> · MissDoc
> 
> December 22nd
> · SweetPea3200
> · Dove830
> 
> December 23rd
> · Jenafyr4
> · Gypsymama
> · Zoeyc04
> · SpicyOrange
> 
> December 24th
> · Dojenstein
> · Hope4Kris
> 
> December 25th
> · Orglethorp
> · Drjo718
> · Nmpjcp2015
> · Krissy85
> · Dreamer2015
> · Tag74
> · EmilieBrianne
> · Godskid
> · Peanutt
> 
> December 27th
> ·HopeforKris
> 
> December 28th
> · Jessilou
> 
> December 29th
> · Bubb1es
> 
> December 30th
> · Rscha
> 
> December 31st
> · MichelleBelle
> · Littleone1993
> · Aidensmoomy1
> · AmbiguousHope
> 
> TBA
> · SilasLove
> · Mamawolf
> · Movinmama
> · Nela
> · Sppmom
> · Adge
> · Seritamarie
> 
> January's Link
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...anyone-hoping-new-years-bfp.html#post34484089
> Another January link.
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/t...tarting-new-year-lucky-bfps.html#post34502911


Congratulations on the bfp and so sorry for the ones the witch got.

@ bubb1es, I see a line. Congratulations! Just let me know when you want me to add you to the front page.

Afm the witch showed her ugly face. I am on cd1 it is full force. I ordered ovulation tests and pregnancy tests today. So hopefully next month will be my month.


----------



## bubb1es

I will let you know as soon as I get confirmation from RE :)


----------



## EmilieBrianne

bubb1es said:


> I will let you know as soon as I get confirmation from RE :)

Okay sounds good


----------



## Michellebelle

Good luck in Jan Emilie! Sorry about AF, I hope we both get our BFPs in Jan!

Lots of BFPs this month in December. Congrats everyone! Hope we see that many next month too!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Michellebelle said:


> Good luck in Jan Emilie! Sorry about AF, I hope we both get our BFPs in Jan!
> 
> Lots of BFPs this month in December. Congrats everyone! Hope we see that many next month too!

Good luck to you too. I really hope we get our bfp.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

AF got me this morning. :-( xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Teeny Weeny said:


> AF got me this morning. :-( xx

That dumb witch needs to stop showing up uninvited lol. Af is full force for me. I am so bummed that it showed up.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am annoyed that I wasted a FRER yesterday! Lol. 
What really sucks is my long cycles. If I had a nice regular 28 day cycle I would be ovulating about now and in to the TWW. Due to it being nearly 40 days I lose out on a few cycles every year. That what irritates me the most. Plus I have also realised there is absolutely no symptom I can trust in knowing I am pregnant. I only ever get sore boobs with pregnancy...or until now. This month they have been super sore and AF still reared her ugly head. 
Honestly, today I feel like giving up in TTC. :-(


----------



## MamaBunny2

Wow I missed alot! Bubbles I see the line... on my phone screen even! Congrats to you! :happydance: What an amazing month! 

AFM, I have been up and down emotionally. I am so nervous for the future and how my partner will handle this all :shrug: I'm trying to enjoy being pregnant, though I don't really feel pregnant lately and the uncertainty of things makes me sad. I really need extra attention right now but maybe he's just as scared and nervous as me and will come around later on once this becomes more real for him perhaps? I took yet another test yesterday. I just can't help myself I love to poas and watch the lines appear! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







20141229_071813-1.jpg
File size: 16.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Teeny Weeny said:


> I am annoyed that I wasted a FRER yesterday! Lol.
> What really sucks is my long cycles. If I had a nice regular 28 day cycle I would be ovulating about now and in to the TWW. Due to it being nearly 40 days I lose out on a few cycles every year. That what irritates me the most. Plus I have also realised there is absolutely no symptom I can trust in knowing I am pregnant. I only ever get sore boobs with pregnancy...or until now. This month they have been super sore and AF still reared her ugly head.
> Honestly, today I feel like giving up in TTC. :-(

I know what you mean about long cycles. I have on average 50 day cycles ever since my surgery. They used to be on average 44 day cycles This last cycle was 23 days. I always have at a 14 lp but sometimes I ovulate early like I did this month. I have been ttc for almost 2 years there has been many times I wanted to give up but I know in the end when I do have a baby it will all be worth all of this. So try and stay positive.


----------



## mytimewillcum

I don't think January is my month either.... I got strong backache, which is a tell tale sign the :witch: is on her way! :growlmad: ... haven't had my usual :af: cramps yet, but i'm only 9dpo and i'm sure they will appear ova the next few days, ... a :bfn: is gunna hit me real bad this cycle.. already had a little cry :cry:


----------



## bubb1es

Here is this morning's line :) Calling RE for an appointment shortly.
 



Attached Files:







20141229_060755.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## EmilieBrianne

mytimewillcum said:


> I don't think January is my month either.... I got strong backache, which is a tell tale sign the :witch: is on her way! :growlmad: ... haven't had my usual :af: cramps yet, but i'm only 9dpo and i'm sure they will appear ova the next few days, ... a :bfn: is gunna hit me real bad this cycle.. already had a little cry :cry:

Aww I am sorry. I cry anytime I get a bfn or the witch comes. I really hope you get your bfp soon. Ttc sucks.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

bubb1es said:


> Here is this morning's line :) Calling RE for an appointment shortly.

Congratulations!!!! That line looks great. So happy for you.


----------



## nmpjcp2015

I'm out. AF came 12/25/14 to wish me a Merry Christmas.


----------



## EmilieBrianne

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I'm out. AF came 12/25/14 to wish me a Merry Christmas.

I am so sorry.


----------



## AugustBride6

nmpjcp2015 said:


> I'm out. AF came 12/25/14 to wish me a Merry Christmas.

Darn it! So sorry! Lets hope January is just as lucky as the December thread!:winkwink:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Yay bubbles!!! :happydance: 

Sorry to the ladies the the stupid :witch: got. Keep trying, your :bfp: will happen when you least expect it! :hugs:


----------



## Hope4Kris

I need some advice.. i am 3 days late for my period, but hot a BFN on my clearblue digi this morning... why???


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hope4Kris said:


> I need some advice.. i am 3 days late for my period, but hot a BFN on my clearblue digi this morning... why???

Have you been temping or using OPKs? I can't pinpoint exactly WHY for you, but for example my cycles would vary by a couple days. They would be anywhere from 25-28 days long. One cycle I ended up thinking I was late but it was because I didn't accurately predict my O day and thought it was earlier than it actually was (my LP is always 12 days). Are your cycles always the same?


----------



## bubb1es

got my blood drawn at 11am (its 215 now)... waiting for that call!


----------



## NurseGinger

Any updates bubb1es??


----------



## bubb1es

POSITIVE! 65 HCG 29 progesterone!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

bubb1es said:


> POSITIVE! 65 HCG 29 progesterone!

Congratulations!!


----------



## MissDoc

Congratulations Bubb1es!!!! SO exciting!


----------



## cutieq

Great!!


----------



## babyfeva

Yay, Bubbles!


----------



## PinkPokaDots

Ok, so I just got my levels drawn for the first time since the doctors where closed for the holidays. I'm not sure if I am 4 weeks or 5 weeks, cause I miscarried last month, and my ovulation was messed up this month because of that. But I didn't get by BFP until I was 4 days late from my period. But I know my levels are doubling nicely, cause the line on the test went from barely there on the 25th, to pretty dark on the 27th, to as dark as the test can go today. :thumbup: ok, so my blood was drawn today, and my HCG was 93.79, a number I was perfectly ok with!! I was sooo happy! And then I texted my mom...and she put doubt into my mind. She said "Don't get too excited, that's really low for 4-5 weeks. When I had my (late) son my levels were 1000 at the time of my missed period". Ya. So now I feel like I should prepare to miscarry again like last month..I was happy cause my levels were sooo low last month, the highest they ever got was 27 and that was at 5 weeks. Are these levels ok? Especially since I'm not sure exactly when I ovulated?


----------



## Hope4Kris

MamaBunny2 said:


> Hope4Kris said:
> 
> 
> I need some advice.. i am 3 days late for my period, but hot a BFN on my clearblue digi this morning... why???
> 
> Have you been temping or using OPKs? I can't pinpoint exactly WHY for you, but for example my cycles would vary by a couple days. They would be anywhere from 25-28 days long. One cycle I ended up thinking I was late but it was because I didn't accurately predict my O day and thought it was earlier than it actually was (my LP is always 12 days). Are your cycles always the same?Click to expand...

They have been the same. But I guess it could have changed. I don't know how to temp or opk.


----------



## babyfeva

Checking beta levels always stress me out. I think the important thing is to see if the numbers double in 48-72 hours. Try not to stress as much as possible. ( I know it's easier said than done)


----------



## Querida87

cd10 and my period is officially over! I only spotted once today and so little, that I'm sure I won't spot tomorrow. YAY! Now the opk's that were supposed to arrive today need to hurry up and get here!!


----------



## bubb1es

Im going back in two days to make sure my levels are rising :) if so, I schedule an ultrasound and then move from my RE back to my OBGYN :) 

2 years, 7 months, 4 rounds of clomid and one round of femara + ovidrel. Im on cloud 9. I still dont believe it...


----------



## JandJPlus1

Your initial HCG number means nothing. The only thing that matters is if it doubles or not. So you need to go back in 2-3 days and get it drawn again. If it hasn't gone up enough your doctor will talk to you about what that means. And normal for 4 weeks is 5-400 something. And normal for 5 weeks is 18-7000 something. So to me your levels are fine.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats bubbles and try not to worry! FX for a sticky bean and H&H 9 months for you! :hugs:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hope4Kris said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope4Kris said:
> 
> 
> I need some advice.. i am 3 days late for my period, but hot a BFN on my clearblue digi this morning... why???
> 
> Have you been temping or using OPKs? I can't pinpoint exactly WHY for you, but for example my cycles would vary by a couple days. They would be anywhere from 25-28 days long. One cycle I ended up thinking I was late but it was because I didn't accurately predict my O day and thought it was earlier than it actually was (my LP is always 12 days). Are your cycles always the same?Click to expand...
> 
> They have been the same. But I guess it could have changed. I don't know how to temp or opk.Click to expand...

It's super easy! As long as you wake up around the same time daily and get at least 3 solid hours of sleep beforehand you can temp. I didn't always follow this rule exactly... there's a BBT adjuster online I would use if my wake time was a bit off and I didn't always get good solid sleep but the process is a bit forgiving. A basal thermometer is inexpensive and websites like Fertility Friend make charting and detecting your fertile window and O day practically effortless! OPK is pretty much like HPT. My first time I started using them early on in my cycle (I had cheaper ones) and could visibly see the line darken to indicate impending ovulation, though sometimes those are tricky and difficult to read. I prefer digitals but don't begin using those until around CD10 until I get my first positive. Depending on your usual cycle length you would maybe want to start OPK a bit earlier or later. My cycles ranged from 25-28 days and after temping a few months I knew I would O between CD13-17. The combo of both BBT charting and OPK will really help you pinpoint your optimal days for BD, identify your typical O day as well as your LP length :thumbup: It's worth researching and giving a try!


----------



## drjo718

Pink, pp is correct that the doubling (or rising by at least 60%) is more important than the number itself, and there is a wide range of normal hcg numbers. For example, my hcg at 5 weeks was 204 and I ended up miscarrying. It was slow rising and probably ectopic but the levels were never high enough to see anything on an ultrasound.


----------



## MamaBunny2

How do you even get your hcg numbers? :shrug: I called the day after I got my :bfp: and they just scheduled me in for an 8 week appointment and nothing else.


----------



## Querida87

MB I remember them doing that with both my pregnancies, just poas then get told to come back at what is probably 8-10 weeks, get an us to confirm due date, and on your way. They probably drew blood but I don't remember being told the numbers. Then again, I wasn't able to get care until about three months in with DS1 and was almost 10wks with DS2 before I even took a test..


----------



## drjo718

MamaBunny2 said:


> How do you even get your hcg numbers? :shrug: I called the day after I got my :bfp: and they just scheduled me in for an 8 week appointment and nothing else.

If you're low risk they don't usu ally do quantitative hcg levels.


----------



## JandJPlus1

The only reason my doctors office took my HCG levels was because they think that diagnosing a failed pregnancy early is key. They want to know whether a person is going to miscarry so they can take the appropriate steps, not all doctors offices are like that. I've heard that quite a few doctors offices in the states and some in the bigger cities in Canada even, won't take you as a prenatal patient until 8-10 weeks. It's something about wanting to make sure it's a viable pregnancy before wasting time and resources.


----------



## Querida87

Yes because heaven forbid they might actually use the time and resources they are being paid to use before it will result in a long term patient. lol. CD11 here and I got my opk's!! Here's one done at about 1pm. Getting there!!
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6) (375x500).jpg
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Dreamer2013

Hi ladies - moving over from the December thread. CD4 for me and testing around 21st January I think. Lots of baby dust to all! The January thread was lucky for me two years ago when I concieved my son - so I hope it works the same Magic! For some reason so early on tho I am not feeling very confident


----------



## Dreamer2013

Dreamer2013 said:


> Hi ladies - moving over from the December thread. CD4 for me and testing around 21st January I think. Lots of baby dust to all! The January thread was lucky for me two years ago when I concieved my son - so I hope it works the same Magic! For some reason so early on tho I am not feeling very confident

:dohh: sorry I posted too early! It's lovely to be able to talk about this kind of stuff with people going through the same though :flower:. How is everyone? Xx


----------



## Querida87

Good luck Dreamer! We'll be watching for you on both Emilie's and my January threads. I'm putting you down in mine. Remember that are hormones are rapidly shifting during our periods, so that's probably where your current lack of confidence is coming from. I'll share some of mine if you like, as well as all the :dust: I can spare.


----------



## Dreamer2013

Querida87 said:


> Good luck Dreamer! We'll be watching for you on both Emilie's and my January threads. I'm putting you down in mine. Remember that are hormones are rapidly shifting during our periods, so that's probably where your current lack of confidence is coming from. I'll share some of mine if you like, as well as all the :dust: I can spare.

Thanks Querida! Xx


----------



## MamaBunny2

I was reviewing and updating my Santa baby, bring me a BFP for Christmas thread and counted 6 :bfp: out of the ladies (including myself) that posted on it. December was a super lucky month!

Is there a way to change a thread from TTC to Pregnancy status or do you just let that old thread hang and start a new one?


----------



## Querida87

Is it crazy that I'm humming and dancing about just because I know I'll O soon and (hopefully) have my bfp within three weeks?? I wish I could speed time up. After all, the boys and I are just stuck at home doing housework, so fast forewards would be wonderful, just for a few hours each evening, from dinner time to bed time, you know? lol Feeling silly and giggly where I was weepy last night. Isn't it crazy how preggers I must sound and feel right now?? :rofl: Hope this is a good sign for a bfp on it's way..


----------



## MamaBunny2

Querida your OPK is looking good, should get darker the next couple days! I kind of miss the excitement of impending O and then the unknown when we would BD during my fertile window, wondering if that would be the time that gets us a :bfp: FX that January is going to be your month!!!


----------



## Querida87

Oh he's hoe! Time to get busy!! :rofl:


----------



## MamaBunny2

Querida87 said:


> Oh he's hoe! Time to get busy!! :rofl:

OMG nice typo Querida! :haha: :rofl:


----------



## cutieq

:rofl: thatagirl... Man handle him!


----------



## Querida87

Wow I just saw that and I'm :rofl:
I'm not even gonna fix it, just because it will make me smile if I see it again and might brighten someone else's day. My autocorrect really hates me! I was once messaging on Facebook and was trying to say how I was craving mashed potatoes. After I sent it I realized I had told my friend that I wanted mashed prostitutes. I still laugh till the tears come just thinking about it!!


----------



## NurseGinger

Lmao Querida! He's hoe!!!!


----------



## MamaBunny2

Hahaha querida! Mashed prostitutes :rofl: Well I hope you got his hoe a$$ yesterday and got some BD in!


----------



## Blondie_x

Querida hopefully he's hoe enough to get in a ton of bd this cycle! LOL!


----------



## Michellebelle

Last day of the year! And last BFPs?

See a lot of you on the Jan thread!


----------



## Hope4Kris

I am now 19dpo and 5 days late for AF. Tested negative two days ago... No signs of AF yet... I am so confused... Someone help me please...


----------



## MissDoc

Hope4Kris-- Is AF often late or are you usually pretty regular? If you're typically pretty regular, I would say don't give up yet. If implantation happened late, it can take a long time for levels to rise enough for a BFP. We hear all the time that so many women don't get BFPs until significantly late, so hang in there! Are you having signs that AF is coming?


----------



## Hope4Kris

MissDoc said:


> Hope4Kris-- Is AF often late or are you usually pretty regular? If you're typically pretty regular, I would say don't give up yet. If implantation happened late, it can take a long time for levels to rise enough for a BFP. We hear all the time that so many women don't get BFPs until significantly late, so hang in there! Are you having signs that AF is coming?[/QUOTE
> 
> Since October, when I stopped taking BC, I have started AF on the 4th friday of the month... I don't feel any symptoms of AF yet..


----------



## KrissyB

Hope - without temping or using OPKs... there's really no way to know what dpo you are. Even if you have perfectly regular 28 day cycles year round, there's no way to know which day you ovulate on. Plus, there's no reason you can't suddenly have a shorter or longer month out of the blue. But there's definitely still some home until AF shows up. FXed you get some (positive) answers soon :dust:


----------



## Hope4Kris

KrissyB said:


> Hope - without temping or using OPKs... there's really no way to know what dpo you are. Even if you have perfectly regular 28 day cycles year round, there's no way to know which day you ovulate on. Plus, there's no reason you can't suddenly have a shorter or longer month out of the blue. But there's definitely still some home until AF shows up. FXed you get some (positive) answers soon :dust:

That's true... I really hope this is it.... I don't know how to do temps or opk's.


----------



## Sass827

You can buy cheapies on Amazon. I like the wondfo OPK and pt combo pack. I think it has like 50 oPK's and 20 pt for around $20. Just pee in a cup mid morning and later in the afternoon and dip the stick starting around cd8 til you get two lines. Then you'll know when you o.


----------



## KrissyB

Sass827 said:


> You can buy cheapies on Amazon. I like the wondfo OPK and pt combo pack. I think it has like 50 oPK's and 20 pt for around $20. Just pee in a cup mid morning and later in the afternoon and dip the stick starting around cd8 til you get two lines. Then you'll know when you o.

For the wondfo's you need the test line as dark (or darker) than the control to consider it positive. It's not like an HPT where you just need two lines. And you should O 12-72 hours after you get a positive - a lot of ladies just count the day after their + as the day of O.

As for temping - it's also pretty easy. Just get a basal body thermometer (they run like $11 at CVS) and take your temp at the same time every morning before you get out of bed.


----------



## Hope4Kris

Sass827 said:


> You can buy cheapies on Amazon. I like the wondfo OPK and pt combo pack. I think it has like 50 oPK's and 20 pt for around $20. Just pee in a cup mid morning and later in the afternoon and dip the stick starting around cd8 til you get two lines. Then you'll know when you o.

Thank you so much!! I hope AF doesn't start and I get a BFP on Friday. But I don't know if I will... I will start using opk's. I'm not good with temps.. Do you think if I :sex: every other day after AF stops, it is more likely to happen?? Or is using opk's the best way??


----------



## Sass827

Both absolutely. OPK and every other day just so you hit all the bases. That's how we got dd.


----------



## Hope4Kris

KrissyB said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> You can buy cheapies on Amazon. I like the wondfo OPK and pt combo pack. I think it has like 50 oPK's and 20 pt for around $20. Just pee in a cup mid morning and later in the afternoon and dip the stick starting around cd8 til you get two lines. Then you'll know when you o.
> 
> For the wondfo's you need the test line as dark (or darker) than the control to consider it positive. It's not like an HPT where you just need two lines. And you should O 12-72 hours after you get a positive - a lot of ladies just count the day after their + as the day of O.
> 
> As for temping - it's also pretty easy. Just get a basal body thermometer (they run like $11 at CVS) and take your temp at the same time every morning before you get out of bed.Click to expand...

Thanks so much!! I would have thought it just had to have a faint line like a pregnancy test..


----------



## Hope4Kris

Sass827 said:


> Both absolutely. OPK and every other day just so you hit all the bases. That's how we got dd.

Okay, thank you so much!! I just started trying, but I really want my first baby..


----------



## Querida87

Here are my opk's. The one on the blanket is yest around one, on the sock yest around 9:45pm, and the one with the ring from 12:45pm today. DTD daily, much to Lalo's joy
 



Attached Files:







12-30 1.jpg
File size: 77.3 KB
Views: 2









12-30 2.jpg
File size: 87 KB
Views: 2









12-31 1.jpg
File size: 67.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sass827

GL! I was the same. I told dH about every other and he was pumped but by the end he said he felt so used lol. I also (this is crazy btw) would always make sure I was on the bottom by the end so I could slide a pillow under my butt and I would lay there for 15 minutes just to try to let gravity help.


----------



## Sass827

Be careful querida- I've read every day can decrease sperm quality. GL!


----------



## KrissyB

Hope4Kris said:


> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> You can buy cheapies on Amazon. I like the wondfo OPK and pt combo pack. I think it has like 50 oPK's and 20 pt for around $20. Just pee in a cup mid morning and later in the afternoon and dip the stick starting around cd8 til you get two lines. Then you'll know when you o.
> 
> Thank you so much!! I hope AF doesn't start and I get a BFP on Friday. But I don't know if I will... I will start using opk's. I'm not good with temps.. Do you think if I :sex: every other day after AF stops, it is more likely to happen?? Or is using opk's the best way??Click to expand...

Hopefully you'll get your :bfp: and never need to worry abt it :) LOL And frankly I know every detail of my cycle at this point.... and I'm 14 dpo and STILL can't definitively say I'm out with AF (although my chances are getting mighty slim). The waiting is definitely the worst part of TTC

Definitely getting your bases covered Querida!! FXed that's a blazing positive for you soon :dust:


----------



## Hope4Kris

Querida87 said:


> Here are my opk's. The one on the sock is yest around one, on the blanket yest around 9:45pm, and the one with the ring from 12:45pm today. DTD daily, much to Lalo's joy

I have a question.. I can see your lines, so does that mean you were ovulating? Or not yet because the lines aren't dark..


----------



## Hope4Kris

KrissyB said:


> Hope4Kris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sass827 said:
> 
> 
> You can buy cheapies on Amazon. I like the wondfo OPK and pt combo pack. I think it has like 50 oPK's and 20 pt for around $20. Just pee in a cup mid morning and later in the afternoon and dip the stick starting around cd8 til you get two lines. Then you'll know when you o.
> 
> Thank you so much!! I hope AF doesn't start and I get a BFP on Friday. But I don't know if I will... I will start using opk's. I'm not good with temps.. Do you think if I :sex: every other day after AF stops, it is more likely to happen?? Or is using opk's the best way??Click to expand...
> 
> Hopefully you'll get your :bfp: and never need to worry abt it :) LOL And frankly I know every detail of my cycle at this point.... and I'm 14 dpo and STILL can't definitively say I'm out with AF (although my chances are getting mighty slim). The waiting is definitely the worst part of TTC
> 
> Definitely getting your bases covered Querida!! FXed that's a blazing positive for you soon :dust:Click to expand...

You guys are the best! Thanks so much. I really hope I get a BFP.


----------



## MamaBunny2

GL Hope! I definitely recommend you at least take a try at OPK and temping. Perhaps try one at a time and if you get the hang of it use both. It's so worth it! FX you get your :bfp: soon!


----------



## cutieq

Hope, it normally means O is coming but you ovulate in a small window after the lines are equally dark.


----------



## Querida87

Does it look like it's gotten darker? Today's temp kinda threw me.


----------



## Hope4Kris

MamaBunny2 said:


> GL Hope! I definitely recommend you at least take a try at OPK and temping. Perhaps try one at a time and if you get the hang of it use both. It's so worth it! FX you get your :bfp: soon!

If I get AF this week, I am going to start using opk's. And thanks so much!!


----------



## Hope4Kris

cutieq said:


> Hope, it normally means O is coming but you ovulate in a small window after the lines are equally dark.

Thanks so much! I am so new and don't understand all of it..


----------



## Querida87

I'm definitely thinking today's was a bit darker and hoping to see a positive opk 1-1/1-2


----------



## knobby

Hope4Kris said:


> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> GL Hope! I definitely recommend you at least take a try at OPK and temping. Perhaps try one at a time and if you get the hang of it use both. It's so worth it! FX you get your :bfp: soon!
> 
> If I get AF this week, I am going to start using opk's. And thanks so much!!Click to expand...

Skip on the opks and temp instead! I wasted a LOT of money on opks and they weren't reliable. You only have to buy a bbt thermometer once and they are like $9. Since I started temping this year, it has been very accurate and you can tell the exact day I ovulated. Opks can't tell you exactly when you ovulate, just that you might ovulate in the next 36 hrs after you get a positive. I got false positives (test line as dark or darker than the control)! So very unreliable.


----------



## Hope4Kris

knobby said:


> Hope4Kris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> GL Hope! I definitely recommend you at least take a try at OPK and temping. Perhaps try one at a time and if you get the hang of it use both. It's so worth it! FX you get your :bfp: soon!
> 
> If I get AF this week, I am going to start using opk's. And thanks so much!!Click to expand...
> 
> Skip on the opks and temp instead! I wasted a LOT of money on opks and they weren't reliable. You only have to buy a bbt thermometer once and they are like $9. Since I started temping this year, it has been very accurate and you can tell the exact day I ovulated. Opks can't tell you exactly when you ovulate, just that you might ovulate in the next 36 hrs after you get a positive. I got false positives (test line as dark or darker than the control)! So very unreliable.Click to expand...

Okay. What temps are usually what? Like which are considered high and close to ovulation, and which is low? I was told to use fertility friend to help keep track of it.


----------



## Querida87

knobby which brand were you using? I am currently using the wondfo that comes with the pt's. I am swaying for a girl, so I need to know I'm going to O before I do. I've been temping since around the time of my mid-October chemical pregnancy and am now coming up on O for the first time since then.


----------



## Querida87

Hope - everyone has their own baseline (which is where your temp will be or near to it before O) Temps tend to drop sharply the day before or of O (will show a difference of more than 0.1 degrees usually) and then rise rapidly (most of the time) When using FF, it confirms O after three days of higher than baseline temps following the sharp dip. Generally, pregnancy sees a fallback and/or an implant temp dip but temps will rise back up and stay much higher than pre-O. If not pregnant, temps will often begin to dip tight before AF shows up. GL


----------



## AugustBride6

Hope4Kris said:


> knobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope4Kris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> GL Hope! I definitely recommend you at least take a try at OPK and temping. Perhaps try one at a time and if you get the hang of it use both. It's so worth it! FX you get your :bfp: soon!
> 
> If I get AF this week, I am going to start using opk's. And thanks so much!!Click to expand...
> 
> Skip on the opks and temp instead! I wasted a LOT of money on opks and they weren't reliable. You only have to buy a bbt thermometer once and they are like $9. Since I started temping this year, it has been very accurate and you can tell the exact day I ovulated. Opks can't tell you exactly when you ovulate, just that you might ovulate in the next 36 hrs after you get a positive. I got false positives (test line as dark or darker than the control)! So very unreliable.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. What temps are usually what? Like which are considered high and close to ovulation, and which is low? I was told to use fertility friend to help keep track of it.Click to expand...

You will get a temperature spike once you ovulate.

Here is an article that might help you :)

https://www.nychi-acupuncture.com/blog/opks-vs-bbt-charting

I've had good luck with OPK's I usually get two very dark lines about 24 hours before I ovulate. I use Wondfo, I started using Clearblue this cycle and the were both positive at the same time.


----------



## knobby

Hope4Kris said:


> knobby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope4Kris said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MamaBunny2 said:
> 
> 
> GL Hope! I definitely recommend you at least take a try at OPK and temping. Perhaps try one at a time and if you get the hang of it use both. It's so worth it! FX you get your :bfp: soon!
> 
> If I get AF this week, I am going to start using opk's. And thanks so much!!Click to expand...
> 
> Skip on the opks and temp instead! I wasted a LOT of money on opks and they weren't reliable. You only have to buy a bbt thermometer once and they are like $9. Since I started temping this year, it has been very accurate and you can tell the exact day I ovulated. Opks can't tell you exactly when you ovulate, just that you might ovulate in the next 36 hrs after you get a positive. I got false positives (test line as dark or darker than the control)! So very unreliable.Click to expand...
> 
> Okay. What temps are usually what? Like which are considered high and close to ovulation, and which is low? I was told to use fertility friend to help keep track of it.Click to expand...

It is different for each individual person, but everyone will have a biphasic temp shift if they ovulate. You can click the link to my charts in my sig so you can see the temp shifts. Fertility friend determines ovulation based on your pattern. 

I recommend taking vaginal temps which are more reliable and consistent than oral temps. And take your temps the same exact time every morning.

Also, start BD'ing every day or every other day around CD 10 or earlier. Temping is great for knowing the day you ovulated so you know when to expect AF or BFP, but won't give you prior warning for when you will ovulate, so start BDing early.


----------



## knobby

Querida87 said:


> knobby which brand were you using? I am currently using the wondfo that comes with the pt's. I am swaying for a girl, so I need to know I'm going to O before I do. I've been temping since around the time of my mid-October chemical pregnancy and am now coming up on O for the first time since then.

I used clearblue digital opks, the non digital clearblue opks, and early-pregnancy-tests.com opks. Clearblue digitals would give me smilies for an entire week before I actually ovulated. And reading lines was just as confusing because I got false positives.


----------



## KrissyB

Hope - You might want to consider checking out fertilityfriend.com Once you get into all the craziness (and I do think it drives all of us crazy) of tracking OPKs and temps, it helps to have a good place to store that info. And when you sign up (it's free), they send you daily emails walking you through everything - from how your cycle actually works, to OPKs, to temping, to internal checks... Then you can pick and choose what you think you're most comfortable with. 

Although I'm still rooting for you that you don't need any of it and are going to be seeing those two lines in another few days :D


----------



## Hope4Kris

KrissyB said:


> Hope - You might want to consider checking out fertilityfriend.com Once you get into all the craziness (and I do think it drives all of us crazy) of tracking OPKs and temps, it helps to have a good place to store that info. And when you sign up (it's free), they send you daily emails walking you through everything - from how your cycle actually works, to OPKs, to temping, to internal checks... Then you can pick and choose what you think you're most comfortable with.
> 
> Although I'm still rooting for you that you don't need any of it and are going to be seeing those two lines in another few days :D

Thanks so much!!! I hope so too..

Querida87 - Thanks. It really helped.

AugustBride6 - That article is very helpful, thank you so much.

Knobby - Thank you for explaining the temp things for me..


----------



## PinkPokaDots

HCG is over 200 now, I got my 2-3 weeks on the clearblue weeks estimator tests this morning :happydance::cloud9::baby: going by my LMP I should be 5+2, but I ovulated/implanted late and I think I'm 4+5. Numbers are doubling awesomely!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 4


----------



## bubb1es

HCG was 160 today, up from 60 two days ago :) that bean is in there and is planning on staying i think! 
:cloud9:


----------



## cutieq

Great news for both of you! I should get my 2nd numbers back Friday.


----------



## babyfeva

Great numbers pink and bubbles!


----------



## Querida87

I'm so confused! I just did another opk and it's a bit lighter than the last one. Could I have missed my surge and be seeing the drop off now?


----------



## NurseGinger

Querida: Mine did that, on cd11 i had a faint line, cd12 was a tad darker, cd13 a smidgen darker but nothing near control, then cd14 faint! apparently cd13 was my O according to FF! it stressed me out because the digital ones i had never detected my surge. I had 2 CB digital and a reg. First response ovulation with the lines...


----------



## Querida87

I'm using wondfo ones that come in the cheap batch with pt's. It's not really much lighter than the one I took earlier today, but I'll take another one to see around 10, and will have three with me tomorrow (we are visiting relatives tonight). Pamela (WunnaBubba) just mentioned to me on another thread that hers randomly got darker/lighter before she got a solid positive, and she got her BFP that month, so I'm just trying hard to be patient. I honestly think the first week of the tww is gonna be much easier on me than waiting to O, because I'll know there is nothing to watch for and nothing more I can do.


----------



## NurseGinger

FX! i saw your chart and saw you got some BDing in which is good! :) ahhhh im hoping you get it this cycle!


----------



## Querida87

I feel very confident about this cycle, I know I'll have done my part either way. I just worry about the opks because we are swaying for a girl and haven't been implementing the post O techniques yet. I'll be so glad to finally be in the tww and be able to sit back and relax for a weeks or so (depending on if I get a nice implant dip) before I go crazy POAS. lol


----------



## MamaBunny2

I believe the digi OPK I used was Clearblue and I never had any issues with them! That's my recommendation if going that route. I've used store brand stick OPK as well but digi was just foolproof. I still feel like I wanna chart, take my temp and note when we BD and any symptoms I'm having. I was so used to that! Querida I hope this is gonna be your month!!!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Just checking in on y'all. How is everyone doing?


----------



## bubb1es

Sick... I get a massive headache twice a day and the nausea is unreal. :( im happy its here but it's going to be a long nine LOL


----------



## NurseGinger

I'm okay, really tired today and annoyed over little things lol. How are you emilie?


----------



## PinkPokaDots

I'm sick and starving lmao...and tried, very gassy n bloated!!! But I took a test today for shits n giggles... And the test line is way darker than the control line!! Wth evening pee!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## EmilieBrianne

I am doing pretty good nurseginger.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I've been tired more and easily annoyed/crabby at times and MY BOOBS OMG still so sore!!! :holly: They've been increasingly sore since days before my :bfp: and now my nipples are sore too! Other than that really nothing :shrug: Pink I still haven't taken a pink dye test! Ran to the Dollar General because I thought they would have pink test but they were blue :growlmad: so I decided to just not test anymore... but now I wanna again! :dohh:

Here's all my tests :happydance: (3rd one is an OPK)


----------



## bubb1es

Still extreme nausea today, maybe it's twins ;) LOL! It could be, I did have two mature follicles before my trigger shot ;)


----------



## Sass827

That would be wild bubbles! When do you get to go see your doctor next?


----------



## MamaBunny2

We were out grocery shopping and I just couldn't help myself! Finally, a pink dye FRER! The test line came up instantly like that! :happydance:

I also got another Walmart $0.88 cheapie to see if I get a darker line on that compared to my December 22nd test. I'll use that one tomorrow morning :thumbup: I have an extra FRER so I think these will satisfy my poas craving for good lol


----------



## cutieq

Lovely line!


----------



## Querida87

I'll try to catch up properly Monday or Tuesday. Here's all my latest tests. They are ordered oldest on bottom next one above it and so on. The second to last one from D 14 is the darkest I've gotten and the last one is as light as the first one from CD 13, so I really hope to see my temp drop tomorrow. I wanted to O in time to get a :bfp: before my apt on the fifteenth!
 



Attached Files:







untitled (6).jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## cutieq

You've been busy! Hoping your temp drops. Your bd looks great!


----------



## bubb1es

Sass827 said:


> That would be wild bubbles! When do you get to go see your doctor next?

I go for 6 week ultrasound on january 14.. ugh only a week and a half away! Another two week wait. LOL!


----------



## Querida87

I forgot to mention how my cervix has been more sensitive the last few days and the positions I love for dtd are off limits due to sensitivity. Also , while still having to mark cm as creamy, I noticed yest and today that it's much more watery than normal, as well as having so much of it. I actually leaked into my undies enough last night at Walmart to think I had peed my pants a bit even though I didn't have to go! This morning after a bm I even found a little gob of ewcm. But my temps are confusing me, it shot up instead of dipping down. I read on FF that you don't necessarily always get a pre-O temp dip, so I'm left wondering if I'm still waiting of what. I won't be able to take a hundred opks today as we're going to be out and about, so hopefully the one I just took and a couple more this evening can shed some light on things..


----------



## MamaBunny2

Querida I never noticed EWCM during my cycles but the cycle I got my bfp I noticed after my temp spike for O that it got watery for a couple days then (warning, TMI ahead) it got a strange odor to it almost like I was getting an infection like BV. That went away and my cm went back to creamy/thick as usual.


----------



## bubb1es

My CM was exactly the same as it was any other cycle - no change at all. Even now its the same as it would be if I was about to start AF. 

I wouldn't rely on CM, personally.


----------



## MamaBunny2

I never could tell anything with CM or CP. My cervix was low and hard right before my bfp and I thought it was to be high. Things are so different for everyone it's impossible to use as a sign, imo.


----------



## NurseGinger

I noticed for the cycle of my BFP i didnt have emuch CM with that O, used preseed with every bd however few days after O i noticed non stop CM on TP and undies, i knew something was odd about that part!


----------



## Querida87

I don't ever remember having any watery cm or more than a few gobs of ewcm. "Wetting" my underwear the other night with cm was extremely unusual for me though. I've only done two opks today as I was out and about, which were less dark than second to last yesterday, and am about to do another


----------



## Hope4Kris

Welp.. AF got me on Sunday... Yay for endometriosis. Been sick for three days....


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Hope4Kris said:


> Welp.. AF got me on Sunday... Yay for endometriosis. Been sick for three days....

I am sorry the witch got you.


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone! I hope you all had a good Christmas and new year. 

I had a bit of a break from the boards in December and I have come back to see some congratulations are due to some old friends!

Loobs, Nori2014, J&Jplus1, onetubeleft, 1Atalanta - massive congratulations to you all! 

And also congratulations to all the other ladies I don't know who got their BFP in December. Wishing you all a H&H 9 months! 

Xx


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Bing28 said:


> Hi everyone! I hope you all had a good Christmas and new year.
> 
> I had a bit of a break from the boards in December and I have come back to see some congratulations are due to some old friends!
> 
> Loobs, Nori2014, J&Jplus1, onetubeleft, 1Atalanta - massive congratulations to you all!
> 
> And also congratulations to all the other ladies I don't know who got their BFP in December. Wishing you all a H&H 9 months!
> 
> Xx

Bing how are you?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Thanks Bing! How are you!?


----------



## Bing28

Hi Emilie / JandJ

I'm really good thank you. I think the break from the boards was what I needed as after 17 months I finally got my BFP last Friday! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Bing. How fantastic after 17 months. Wishing you a H&H 9 months. Xx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Congrats Bing! That's amazing!!! :happydance:


----------



## EmilieBrianne

Bing28 said:


> Hi Emilie / JandJ
> 
> I'm really good thank you. I think the break from the boards was what I needed as after 17 months I finally got my BFP last Friday! :happydance:

Omg congratulations Bing. I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

That is absolutely amazing bing! Congrats! You can come join my BFP thread if you would like. :)


----------



## Querida87

Congrats Bing and any other :bfp: out there!

Sorry to anyone the :witch: managed to get.

AFM I GOT MY CROSSHAIRS!! FF has me at 3DPO today. Interestingly enough, I have woken up crampy and spotting for the last three days (O bleed?) It's not much and I never need a liner, so I'm hoping it's nothing and that the :witch: stays away. I now plan on testing on the 20th, though I'm probably gonna go crazy with my 10mIu hpt's and start testing tonight or tomorrow with FMU. lol Feeling hopeful and confident in spite of the spotting. Send me some :dust: ladies!!


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Congratulations bing :happydance:


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats on the crosshairs, Querida! Sending lots of Baby Dust your way!


----------



## Querida87

TY, but I wonder now, if it was a fluke?? I spotted from what was supposedly 1dpo-3dpo followed by what could be considered either heavy spotting or light bleeding on 4dpo and a true medium flow yesterday, but today I'm back to just spotting. :saywhat: and my temp dropped each day from 4dpo/cd1 to today. I see my doc in about 45 min so hopefully he can clear things up for me. I took a 10mIu hpt JIC and saw an evap before the dumb thing was even dry!


----------



## bubb1es

Here's my 6 week scan and my little jellybean! :)
 



Attached Files:







US.png
File size: 445.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JandJPlus1

Congrats bubb1es, that's awesome.


----------



## orionfox

Congrats bing....im hoping it works out to be the same for me as this is the first time in a while im back to dipping in on the boards. Forgot to write down when af was last due, but thinking i migh be 2-3 days late for af. Testing this weekend as it feels like im in ww3 and that af should be here but isnt.


----------



## jordypotpie

My SO and I are now officially expecting..we got our bfp just about an hour ago! Kind of was wondering why I was late and my fresh barely even ripe yet strawberries tasted rotten. Not sure what to do now lol..have never made it this far


----------



## orionfox

Congrats....I too got my bfp today :) I feel the same way


----------



## jordypotpie

Congrats! I decided to get off this site and not focus and stress so much about it..then it happened..do I make an appointment now?


----------



## orionfox

Yeah that was the same for me...i just decided to focus on the holidays and not worry about baby making or the threads as it was hard for me to see all the bfps. And low and behold i got a pleasant surprise. It also helped that i was off work for the holidays :) As for appointment, im not sure as i have to look into things myself as i too havent done any of this.


----------



## jordypotpie

Would you like to stay bump buddies since we are so close with finding out? It would be nice having someone to go through it with together


----------



## orionfox

Ok so i just looked up about appointments and it says to book one right away after a positive test. But often you wont have the appointment until after a second missed period or sooner if the dr thinks you need to come in earlier.


----------



## orionfox

Sure i would love that :) Do you have fb?


----------



## jordypotpie

I do I can pm you my name!


----------



## orionfox

Sure :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Sent it


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Jordypotpie and Orion! Wishing you both H&H 9 months. I stayed off the boards in December too and got my BFP! Think it definitely helped we relax more! What are your EDD? 

I set us a thread here for sept bump buddies:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...uddies-edd-18-sept-2015-a-3.html#post34698653

If you wanted to join! 

Xx


----------



## orionfox

My edd is sept 23


----------



## jordypotpie

Mine is between Sept 24th and 29th


----------



## jordypotpie

Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







tmp_1035-Screenshot_2015-01-18-13-07-59-945087124.jpg
File size: 12 KB
Views: 12


----------



## deluna87

Hi ladies,

I'm not sure how many are still on this form but I wanted to update with saying I'm having TWINS! I was suspicious since I saw my hcg and progesterone levels were a little on the high side but had a ultrasound at 7 weeks 1 day and confirmed there is two in there!


----------



## EmilieBrianne

deluna87 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm not sure how many are still on this form but I wanted to update with saying I'm having TWINS! I was suspicious since I saw my hcg and progesterone levels were a little on the high side but had a ultrasound at 7 weeks 1 day and confirmed there is two in there!

Omg congrats deluna!!!


----------



## MissDoc

Congrats to the new BFPs in this thread! So exciting!


----------



## onetubeleft

Hi ladies. It's been a while. I thought I'd update you and see if any of my old friends got there bfp's 

So I ended up having a mmc in February at 12 weeks. So actively trying this month. I think this is it but still scared to find out 


Congrats on the bfp. And we're not out of the running yet bfn's


7dpo for me 
Very moody
Tired
Had spotting at 5dpo
And today leaked abit of colostrum...

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## MamaBunny2

Sorry to hear about your mc onetube :hugs: FX this month is good to you! Keep us updated!

I had forgotten about this thread and was just looking back to when I got my :bfp: and noticed some other ladies have eventually ended up pregnant as well! I'm 21 weeks today and time is FLYING by! I just love BnB and having everyone to talk to and share our experiences with. I've made quite a few buddies :thumbup:


----------



## onetubeleft

I will do. Big congrats to you! It's encouraging to hear. I loved having the support of this group.the ones I'm posting in now seem to leave me out. It's like I'm the newbie all over again. I'm so excited and nervous all rolled into one!!!!


----------



## KrissyB

Onetube - Sorry to hear about you loss :hugs: I think most people moved out of this thread into a January one... then switched from month to month. You may be better off looking for a May thread to jump in on. Best of luck on your rainbow :dust:

EDIT: Sorry, I didn't see your second post. I actually found similar difficulties in trying to find a new monthly group. I ended up spending more time journal stalking specific BnB buddies, and then jumping in on some assisted conception threads.


----------



## MamaBunny2

Aww onetube that's horrible you are feeling outed in a thread! I've heard a few ladies mention that, as well as cattiness in certain threads. Fortunately, I've found a few on BnB I frequent, one being my main interest, and have also joined a few private Facebook groups as well.

Sending :dust: and good vibes your way!!!


----------



## onetubeleft

Thanks ladies, ill try that. I'm sure ill find something! Thank you for being understanding. Xx


----------



## MissDoc

Onetube-- Sorry about the mmc. That is really unfortunate. :-( Hopefully there's a little one sprouting right now!


----------



## Bing28

Sorry for your loss onetube. Keep us updated on your TTC journey.

I got my BFP in January & i'm 20 weeks today (measuring 4 days ahead and not updated my ticker yet!) 

I hope you get your BFP soon and find a good thread on here. Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

hoping i can join late! Just tested today.. not 100% what DPO i am.. still can't really figure out when i O but assuming AF should be here within the next few days. Anyways BFN with afternoon urine.. we'll see :)


----------



## macydarling

So sorry for your loss onetube, that must have been so devastating :hugs: I hope you will be seeing your bfp soon. I'm also sorry to hear you have been having trouble finding a new monthly group, I heard that from others as well and it made me sad since we had such a close knit group before! You're always welcome to come to my journal and share/update, there is a nice group of ladies following, just click on the gif in my sig. Sending love hun!


----------

